# China Cementing Global Dominance of Renewable Energy and Technology



## TaiShang

*China cementing global dominance of renewable energy and technology *

It now owns five of the world’s six largest solar-module manufacturing firms and the largest wind-turbine manufacturer






*China is leading the world in renewable energy, investing both domestically and internationally. 
Photograph: Tyrone Siu/Reuters*

China is cementing its global dominance of renewable energy and supporting technologies, aggressively investing in them both at home and around the globe, leaving countries including the US, UK and Australia at risk of missing the growing market.

A report by the Institute for Energy Economics and Financial Analysis (Ieefa) found China’s dominance in renewables is rapidly spreading overseas, with the country accelerating its foreign investment in renewable energy and supporting technologies.

Analysing Chinese foreign investments over US$1bn, Ieefa found 13 in 2016, worth a combined $32bn. That represented a 60% jump over similar investments in 2015.

China was already widely recognised as the largest investor in domestic renewable energy, investing $102bn in 2015, according to Bloomberg New Energy Finance – more than twice that invested domestically by the US and about five times that of the UK.

The big foreign investments in 2016 included two in Australia, two in Germany and two in Brazil, as well as deals in Chile, Indonesia, Egypt, Pakistan and Vietnam.

In Australia, China Light & Power struck a $1.1bn deal, buying power from wind and solar farms.
In Chile, Tianqi Lithium spent $2.5bn acquiring a 25% stake of a lithium miner and processor. (Lithium is essential for lithium batteries used in electric vehicles and home battery storage.)
In Germany, Beijing Enterprises Holdings Ltd spend $1.6bn on a Waste to Energy development.
The report noted the global expansion cements China’s total domination of renewable energy growth globally. China now owned:

Five of the world’s six largest solar-module manufacturing firms

The largest wind-turbine manufacturer
The world’s largest lithium ion manufacturer
The world’s largest electricity utility
Tim Buckley, director of Ieefa and author of the report, said the election of Donald Trump in the US and lack of supportive policy in Australia left those countries at risk of missing a huge opportunity.

“At the moment China is leaving everyone behind and has a real first-mover and scale advantage, which will be exacerbated if countries such as the US, UK and Australia continue to apply the brakes to clean energy,” he said.

“The US is already slipping well behind China in the race to secure a larger share of the booming clean energy market. With the incoming administration talking up coal and gas, prospective domestic policy changes don’t bode well,” Buckley said.​
But because of the magnitude of opportunities in investment, technology and jobs opportunity expected in the future, he said there was still time for other countries to catch up.

“We are still in a relatively early stage of the transition, so the next couple of years will be defining in terms of which countries gain the major slices of the market,” Buckley said.​
theguardian

*China to Boost $100 Billion Green Bond Market for Renewables*
November 3, 2015

China is set to become a hotbed for the $100 billion market in bonds tied to environmentally-friendly investments as authorities and developers seek alternatives to loans for funding a transformation to clean energy supplies.

The timing is ripe for so-called green bonds in China because policymakers are “more driven to promote healthy development during a period of economic slowdown,” said Xu Nan, a policy analyst at the Research Center for Climate and Energy Finance under the Central University of Finance and Economics.

Bonds labeled as green channel their proceeds for fund low-carbon transport, renewable energy and other technologies aimed to curtail global warming.






An overview of green bond issuance for the three years to 2015.
In 2014, global green bond issuance more than tripled to $36.6 billion from the year earlier, according to data from the Beijing-based Central University’s research center. China accounted for none of that market. Bloomberg New Energy Finance, which hosts a conference in Shanghai starting Tuesday, says value of new green bond lending may reach $40 billion this year, a big expansion on the $100 billion raised in the past five years.

By issuing green bonds, “you’re explicitly telling everyone else you want to channel your capital allocation towards low carbon or green activities,” said Wai-Shin Chan, a Hong Kong-based strategist at HSBC Holdings Plc. “That’s an important signal because it tells not only the government that you want to be part of this, it might increase your chances of gaining public projects in the future.”

*Expanding Market*
While relatively tiny compared with the total size of the global bond market, the potential in China is ripe given the vast sums being spent on record installations of solar and wind capacity.

“Green bonds in international markets are driven by the needs of ethical investors, which focus on investing in projects with higher sustainable benefits, while China still needs to foster such investor groups,” Central University’s Xu said.


The total volume for the green bond market worldwide may exceed $40 billion this year, Moody’s Investors Service estimates.

*Asia Focus*
China and India, a pioneer in Asia’s nascent green bond market, are expected to be "prominent drivers of regional issuance over the coming years given the government’s ambitious targets on building out renewable energy capacity," according to an Oct. 19 note by Moody’s.

Until now, bank lending has been the primary source of funding for environmentally friendly projects in China. Green project lending from 21 major Chinese banks -- including China CITIC Bank Corp. and Industrial & Commercial Bank of China Ltd. -- exceeded 6 trillion yuan ($949 billion) as of the end of 2014, according to data from China Banking Association. That represented almost 10 percent of the lending activity on the part of the group.

The green credit ratio will continue to rise, Ma Jun, the chief economist at the People’s Bank of China’s research bureau, said at a briefing in Beijing on Oct. 28.

The nation needs green bonds to broaden financing channels and lower capital costs, he said.

"We think policy banks are certainly primed to issue green bonds," said HSBC’s Chan. China’s local governments may also be interested in issuing muni-green bonds based on infrastructure needs like Europe and North America, said Chan.

*Goldwind’s Issue*
Some early green bond sales in China have already tested the market. In July, Xinjiang Goldwind Science & Technology Co. issued $300 million three-year bonds, marking China’s first sale of green bonds denominated in dollars. The deal was almost five times more than the allotment. In October, Agricultural Bank of China Ltd.’s sale of 600 million yuan of two-year green bonds were eight times oversubscribed, receiving 4.9 billion yuan of orders.

"Such bonds, which usually have a lower yield, are popular because they meet investors’ specific needs for green concepts," said Nick Duan, a Beijing-based analyst from Bloomberg New Energy Finance.

Small and medium-sized companies in China are crying out for ways to secure cheaper and easier financing, Central University’s Xu said.

Including environmental protection, China’s green industry needs 2.9 trillion yuan of investment annually in the next five years, the Financial Research Institute of the State Council’s Development Research Center forecasts. Two-thirds of that will be funded through capital markets at home and abroad, the institute says.

China’s entry to the market in “full force” would be a “game-changer” for the green bond market, Standard & Poor’s said in March.

*World Leader*
China led in renewables last year with investments of $89.5 billion, accounting for almost one out of every three dollars spent on clean energy in the world, according to Bloomberg New Energy Finance figures released in January.

The Chinese government aims to get 20 percent of its energy from renewables and nuclear power by 2030 as a means to help cut carbon emissions.

China has the potential to be a leader in green bonds because it aspires to be seen as a leader in green financing among G20 nations, said Deborah Lehr, a senior fellow at the Paulson Institute, a research center on China that’s based in Chicago.

"We’re still waiting to see the regulations but we understand they will be coming out both for green municipal bonds and green corporate bonds by the end of the year," Lehr said. "We’re hoping that’s going to be a really new innovative way of encouraging both the acquisition and deployment of clean technologies."

China may want to have its own standards on green bonds, including which projects are eligible, the management of proceeds and evaluation processes, HSBC’s Chan said.

"The PBOC is working on a set of green bond guidelines,” Chan said. “I suspect there could be more encouraging incentives for buyers too.”

In fact, the Green Finance Committee, a PBOC-approved think tank, has finished a draft report on the definition and categories of green bonds and is seeking comment, Ma Jun, chief economist at the People’s Bank of China, said at the Bloomberg New Energy Finance forum in Shanghai on Tuesday.

The market has also spurred the need for ratings. Noah Holdings Ltd., a wealth management services provider in China, is trying to set up a ratings system for green debt with six rating organizations, its chief research officer, Jin Hainian, said at the BNEF forum.

The system will look at the performance of projects on pollution management, impact on the ecological environment and the sustainability of development, said Jin.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shotgunner51

China now the largest installer of clean energy, report says - The Globe and Mail

Richard Blackwell
The Globe and Mail
Published Monday, Jan. 18, 2016 11:25AM EST
Last updated Monday, Jan. 18, 2016 11:27AM EST






China was the largest developer of renewable energy projects in 2015, accounting for almost *40 per cent* of all the wind, solar, biopower and small hydro installations around the world.

New numbers from British-based research firm GlobalData show that China has become the largest installer of clean energy, with almost *45 gigawatts of renewable power* projects added last year, out of 115 GW that started up worldwide.

One gigawatt is enough to power about 700,000 homes, so globally there was enough new renewable energy installed in 2015 to power about 80 million homes.

The head of GlobalData’s power practice, Ankit Mathur, said China’s renewable position has grown particularly strong in the solar sector, where it became the largest consumer of solar panels in 2014, passing both the United States and Japan. *In 2015, China installed 18.4 GW of solar power*, more than double the amount in Japan and the United States, where each had about 8 GW of new installations.

Around the world there is now a total of about 914 GW of installed renewable energy capacity, GlobalData estimates, enough to power about 640 million homes. That’s up almost 15 per cent from 2014.

The total amount of renewable power is expected to grow to around 1,511 GW by 2020, a compound annual growth rate of 11.3 per cent over the next five years.

Already, there is more renewable electricity being added around the world, each year, than what is being added from new coal– and gas-fired projects, GlobalData said.

GlobalData did not break out Canadian numbers, but based on industry reports the domestic sector is also growing quickly.

The Canadian Wind Energy Association said 1,506 megawatts of new wind was added in Canada in 2015, the sixth highest installation rate in the world. For the fifth consecutive year, wind is the largest source of new electricity generation in the country, CanWEA said.

There is now about 11.2 GW of total wind energy capacity in Canada.

Canada has a little over 2 GW of total solar energy capacity, most of it in Ontario.

Merran Smith, executive director of energy and climate think tank Clean Energy Canada, said the global expansion of green energy production is partly due to the plunging cost of renewable technology. “There is a business case for renewables and we are seeing the investment money going there,” she said. “This is the new economy.”

For Canadian suppliers to the sector, the market goes far beyond domestic clients, she noted. With the huge expansion in projects in two of our key export markets – China and the United States – “we need to be able to provide them with the products they are looking for,” she said.

The GlobalData report said that the most important recent development in global climate-change policy was the adoption of ambitious carbon-reduction targets at the Paris conference. Ms. Smith agreed, saying that this shift in political thinking will “accelerate the transition that is already under way.”

Bloomberg New Energy Finance said in a report released Thursday that the amount of money spent on clean energy investment around the world hit a new record of $329-billion (U.S.) in 2015, despite the falling cost of renewable technology, a weak European economy, and the steep drop in fossil fuel prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## onebyone

*China set to surpass its climate targets as renewables soar*

Wind and solar energy surged in China in 2015 to record levels, helping the country to pivot away from coal, which still provides two-thirds of its power





_China installed a whopping 32.5 gigawatts of wind energy capacity last year
Xu Yu/Xinhua Press/Corbis_

China is surging ahead in switching to renewables and away from coal in what its officials say will allow it to surpass its carbon emissions targets.

The country’s solar and wind energy capacity soared last year by 74 and 34 per cent respectively compared with 2014, according to figures issued by *China’s National Bureau of Statistics* yesterday.

Meanwhile, its consumption of coal – the dirtiest of the fossil fuels – dropped by 3.7 per cent, with imports down by a substantial 30 per cent.

The figures back up *claims last month* in Hong Kong by Xie Zhenhua, China’s lead negotiator at at the UN climate talks in Paris last December, that the country will “far surpass” its 2020 target to reduce carbon emissions per unit of national wealth (GDP) by 40 to 45 per cent from 2005 levels.

*Wind power record*

Since China emits nearly a third of the world’s carbon dioxide, which is heating up the planet, this could make a major contribution to holding back temperature increases to the *2 °C degree maximum* global target agreed by governments last December in Paris.

“The latest figures confirm China’s record-breaking shift toward renewable power and away from coal,” says Tim Buckley of the *Institute for Energy Economics and Financial Analysis*, an energy consultancy in Cleveland, Ohio.

“China’s official 2015 wind installations are an all-time global record of 32.5 gigawatts,” says Buckley. “China itself is the only nation to have come anywhere near this, delivering 20.7 gigawatts of new wind capacity in 2014.”

*Competing with fossil fuels*

The latest figures state that “clean energy” – a combination of hydro, wind, solar, nuclear and natural gas – now accounts for 18 per cent of all its energy, up from 13 per cent in 2011.

“We’re now at the point where these technologies can compete head-to-head with gas and coal on price, meaning that this growth is only going to accelerate,” says Maf Smith, deputy chief executive of RenewableUK, representing the UK’s wind and wave power producers. “The UK alone has increased the amount it generates from wind power from 1 to 11 per cent in a decade.”

“It’s a really positive signal, a perfect example of an emerging economy trying to shift the way it develops,” says Ranping Song of the World Resources Institute think tank in Washington DC.

*Peak coal?*

China is due to issue its next five-year economic plan this month. “So it’s a perfect time to see how serious they are about tackling emissions,” Song says.

Despite renewables gains, coal still provides almost two-thirds of China’s power consumption. But the dip in coal consumption over the past two years – which equals an entire year’s coal consumption in Japan – suggests that China may now have reached “peak coal”. “China’s market for coal consumption has started to become saturated, and should gradually decline,” Xie said in Hong Kong.

China set to surpass its climate targets as renewables soar | New Scientist

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## oprih

China truly is the world leader when it comes to Green Energy, other countries should take notes.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

onebyone said:


> The figures back up *claims last month* in Hong Kong by Xie Zhenhua, China’s lead negotiator at at the UN climate talks in Paris last December, that the country will “far surpass” its 2020 target to reduce carbon emissions per unit of national wealth (GDP) by 40 to 45 per cent from 2005 levels.



This is what I call a responsible developing nation taking on more than it is supposed to be. Thus, China contributes not only through its inclusive development model, but also through constructive development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

China's Wind and Solar Energy Capacity Is Soaring - Gizmodo
Maddie Stone

Smog-filled days may be a part of life in Beijing for now, but China is cutting coal and growing its wind and solar energy capacity fast, according to figures released yesterday by the country’s National Bureau of Statistics.

Solar power generation capacity was up 74 percent in China last year compared with 2014 levels, while wind power generation capacity grew by 34 percent. “China’s official 2015 wind installations are an all-time global record of 32.5 gigawatts,” Tim Buckley of the Institute for Energy Economics and Financial Analysis told _New Scientist_.“China itself is the only nation to have come anywhere near this, delivering 20.7 gigawatts of new wind capacity in 2014.”

At the same time, China’s coal consumption dropped by 3.4 percent. Overall, wind, solar, nuclear power, natural gas, and hydropower now account for nearly 20 percent of the world’s largest carbon polluter’s energy mix.

The news adds weight to China’s recent, bold claim that it’ll cut power sector carbon emissions by 60 percent by 2020—a goal that puts the US Clean Power Plan to shame. But perhaps more importantly, by pushing clean energy, China is sending a signal to the world that validates the goals of the Paris climate agreement. It was a historic moment last December, when leaders of 195 countries agreed to wean their nations off fossil fuels. But their agreement was built largely on trust—and since then, the resolve of at least one large carbon emitter has wavered.

As US presidential candidates continue to deny the reality of climate change, China may end up leading the world into the inevitable energy future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> As US presidential candidates continue to deny the reality of climate change, China may end up leading the world into the inevitable energy future.



Well, wait until Trump comes to power. LOL.


----------



## onebyone

Renewable energy is the way forward

Bloomberg/Getty

China’s era of dark, satanic mills, churning out “stuff” for the rest of the world, is coming to a close.

Instead, the world’s second largest economy wants to accelerate its shift away from heavy, coal-hungry industry,towards a greener future.

This will involve a big switch towards renewable energy and increasing consumption of produce domestically.

That’s the main message from the Chinese government’s draft *13th five-year plan,* unveiled in Beijing on 5 March and expected to be adopted this week.


The *“new normal”* will involve a shift to moderate rather than dramatic economic growth, based more on consumption than exports.

*Growth not consumption*
“This is a big shift in how China is thinking about its economy,” said Kate Gordon of the *Paulson Institute*, a sustainable energy think-tank based in Chicago, Illinois, at a press conference last week. “It’s an attempt to decouple economic growth from energy consumption.”

Central to the planned move away from heavy industry is a nationwide effort to reduce dependence on coal, the dirtiest fuel in terms of carbon emissions.

Indeed, China’s carbon emissions may have already peaked, according to a new report by economist Lord Stern to be published this week.

Much of the impetus for change has come from the Chinese public in response to *record levels of coal-related air pollution* in recent years in some major cities.


*Coal dependency*
Figures *released last week by the Chinese government* showed that it still relies on coal for 64 per cent of its total energy consumption, but this is steadily falling, dropping by 3.7 per cent last year compared with 2014.

At the same time its installation of solar and wind energy is soaring by record levels, rising 74 and 34 per cent respectively last year compared with the previous year.

And it looks as if China is serious about continuing to phase out coal. It plans to introduce *caps on coal consumption*in its 10 most polluted cities, according to Barbara Finamore, the Asia director of the *Natural Resources Defense Council* in Washington DC. Capping targets have already been set by a further 20 provinces and 30 cities.

The government has set up a new body to ensure those targets are met. “It’s called the Regional Coal Consumption Reduction and Substitution Working Group, and it will evaluate the coal reduction plans of each region,” says Finamore. “They can impose penalties on plants that fail to meet the targets.”

*Shrinking industry*
Already, says Gordon, many of China’s heavy industries are beginning to contract as demand from abroad for manufactured goods shrinks. “China’s steel sector is currently working at just 66 per cent of its capacity,” she says.

The new five-year plan includes $23 billion in funding to give workers in older industries new skills suited to modern “sunrise” sectors such as biotechnology, aviation and intelligent manufacturing.

“What’s exciting is that China has an integrated approach which tackles all these problems – from air quality to climate change – together rather than separately,” says Gordon. “The key will be to show a model to the rest of the world for how to switch to sustainable economic development.”

*Read more:* *China’s climate comeback: How the top polluter is cleaning up*


China unveils vision of greener future in its five-year plan | New Scientist

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## greenwood

Good point.


----------



## war&peace



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

war&peace said:


> View attachment 310229



In the US Wind Power seemed like the ultimate "go to" clean energy source 40 years ago...however an unforeseen consequence has been an extremely large number of birds killed a year ...especially large ones like eagles.
This has really soured public opinion here.


----------



## TaiShang

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Wind Power seemed like the ultimate "go to" clean energy source 40 years ago...however an unforeseen consequence has been an extremely large number of birds killed a year ...especially large ones like eagles.
> This has really soured public opinion.



From the chart it is understood that the US in fact invested significantly. In fact, since the early 90s, US governments have been subsidizing clean energy, including wind, which only expired 20 years and billions of dollars later in 2013 because it is believed the industry was now self-sustained.

Perhaps few questioned billions of dollars of annual subsidies to oil companies that do environmentally not so friendly fracking and all other stuff.

If wind has stalled in the US, the reason must be "my lobbyist stronger than yours" rather than some abstract environment consciousness.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

TaiShang said:


> From the chart it is understood that the US in fact invested significantly. In fact, since the early 90s, US governments have been subsidizing clean energy, including wind, which only expired 20 years and billions of dollars later in 2013 because it is believed the industry was now self-sustained.
> 
> Perhaps few questioned billions of dollars of annual subsidies to oil companies that do environmentally not so friendly fracking and all other stuff.
> 
> If wind has stalled in the US, the reason must be "my lobbyist stronger than yours" rather than some abstract environment consciousness.



Here is an example:

http://www.eastbaytimes.com/breakin...troversial-wind-turbine-company-shutting-down

"Altamont Winds Vice President Bill Damon wrote in the email to the U.S Fish and Wildlife Service that "the reduction of avian impacts" was the primary reason for the company to discontinue its Altamont operations."

There's 3000 turbines in that pass. They are shutting 800.


----------



## GS Zhou

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Wind Power seemed like the ultimate "go to" clean energy source 40 years ago...however an unforeseen consequence has been an extremely large number of birds killed a year ...especially large ones like eagles.
> This has really soured public opinion.



yes, yes. We should all obey the always-correct public opinion:
- coal power is making global warming, therefore we should abandon it.
- hydro power is killing fishes and may result in other unforeseen consequences, therefore we should abandon it.
- nuclear power is toooo dangerous, therefore we should abandon it.
- wind power is killing birds, therefore we should abandon it.
- solar power, ummm, the production of solar panels makes many pollutants, we should also abandon it.

Ok, tell me which energy resource we could use now? Can the politically-correct attitude be used for electricity generation? Or maybe we should all go back to the caves and stop using electricity??

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

GS Zhou said:


> yes, yes. We should all obey the always-correct public opinion:
> - coal power is making global warming, therefore we should abandon it.
> - hydro power is killing fishes and may result in other unforeseen consequences, therefore we should abandon it.
> - nuclear power is toooo dangerous, therefore we should abandon it.
> - wind power is killing birds, therefore we should abandon it.
> - solar power, ummm, the production of solar panels makes many pollutants, we should also abandon it.
> 
> Ok, tell me which energy resource we could use now? Can the politically-correct attitude be used for electricity generation? Or maybe we should all go back to the caves and stop using electricity??



Yep, there isn't a free lunch.

Did the coal fired plants (1882)...tons of pollution. (33% of our power)
Did the big hydroelectric river dams (8%, US pioneered it in 1882)...wiped out our priceless salmon stocks.
Did the wind thing (4.7%, the US pioneered wind farms)..killed birds by the hundreds of thousands.
Did the nuclear power plant thing (1957)...tons of radioactive waste that is hot for centuries. (20% of our power)
Solar in the past has been so-so since the highest population areas are at high latitudes.

Now moved to natural gas fired power plants (33% of our power now)
People are yelling about global warming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liall

Well certain birds may die if we use wind power but if we dont everybody including more birds will die because of global warming. I say good on China and we need to move to 3rd position up from 5th.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

liall said:


> Well certain birds may die if we use wind power but if we dont everybody including more birds will die because of global warming. I say good on China and we need to move to 3rd position up from 5th.



That makes sense. There is a cost for progress. The point is not to stop progress and development, but, seek further technological/industrial sophistication.

Especially in their fast development stage (catch up phase), countries will unavoidably put greater burden on nature than the developed countries that already went through that stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Lol! you chinês didn't sprout from a fish that popped out of a magic river.
> Yes, we care about our environment...we wouldn't want to ruin it... like some countries do.


I don't think illegals in US care.
They are more interested in how to get free stuff.
Don't worry, Trump will stop the establishment from giving them residency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Wind Power seemed like the ultimate "go to" clean energy source 40 years ago...however an unforeseen consequence has been an extremely large number of birds killed a year ...especially large ones like eagles.
> This has really soured public opinion.


This infact is *not true*. The top bird killers are the high rise buildings, high tension lines, cats,.....and then wind turbines.








TaiShang said:


> From the chart it is understood that the US in fact invested significantly. In fact, since the early 90s, US governments have been subsidizing clean energy, including wind, which only expired 20 years and billions of dollars later in 2013 because it is believed the industry was now self-sustained.
> 
> Perhaps few questioned billions of dollars of annual subsidies to oil companies that do environmentally not so friendly fracking and all other stuff.
> 
> If wind has stalled in the US, the reason must be "my lobbyist stronger than yours" rather than some abstract environment consciousness.


That's true, PTC failed for wind energy in 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

war&peace said:


> This infact is *not true*. The top bird killers are the high rise buildings, high tension lines, cats,.....and then wind turbines.
> View attachment 310284
> 
> 
> 
> That's true, PTC failed for wind energy in 2013



Nobody is claiming Wind Farms are the #1 killer of birds. It just is adding to an already big problem...especially with larger birds vs tiny sparrows.

PTC for wind farms was renewed after it expired 2013. Even Warren Buffet is pushing to build a new Wind Farm using it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Nobody is claiming Wind Farms are the #1 killer of birds. It just is adding to an already big problem.
> 
> PTC for wind farms was renewed after it expired 2013. Even Warren Buffet is pushing to build a new Wind Farm using it.


What an idiotic and brainless strategy to focus on the smallest of them all according to the scientific data.....why not they focus on the main causes i.e. buildings and window, high tension lines,...simply because the anti-renewable energy lobby has a lot of money and it is easy to hire a few NGOs run by jobless people to do propaganda and change the perception of the people.
As far as PTC is concerned, the actions speak louder than words once USA was leading the world in wind energy and now its China and the gap is increasing every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

war&peace said:


> What an idiotic and brainless strategy to focus on the smallest of them all according to the scientific data.....why not they focus on the main causes i.e. buildings and window, high tension lines,...simply because the anti-renewable energy lobby has a lot of money and it is easy to hire a few NGOs run by jobless people to do propaganda and change the perception of the people.
> As far as PTC is concerned, the actions speak louder than words once USA was leading the world in wind energy and now its China and the gap is increasing every year.


Lobbyists are gradually ruining Indigenous Americans' land. 
Trump will shut them up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hexagonsnow

USA care more about oil than new power resource although the rich wind power resource in the mid-west of American.what a pity！USA really addict to her oil power system which contract with sustain system may lead them fall behind in new sustainable power revolution in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

hexagonsnow said:


> USA care more about oil than new power resource although the rich wind power resource in the mid-west of American.what a pity！USA really addict to her oil power system which contract with sustain system may lead them fall behind in new sustainable power revolution in the future.



Actually oil is an insignificant percentage of our electrical power generation (1%). You'd think it would be high but it isn't.



war&peace said:


> What an idiotic and brainless strategy to focus on the smallest of them all according to the scientific data.....why not they focus on the main causes i.e. buildings and window, high tension lines,...simply because the anti-renewable energy lobby has a lot of money and it is easy to hire a few NGOs run by jobless people to do propaganda and change the perception of the people.
> As far as PTC is concerned, the actions speak louder than words once USA was leading the world in wind energy and now its China and the gap is increasing every year.



I can sum it up with 3 letters: DDT


----------



## AndrewJin

hexagonsnow said:


> USA care more about oil than new power resource although the rich wind power resource in the mid-west of American.what a pity！USA really addict to her oil power system which contract with sustain system may lead them fall behind in new sustainable power revolution in the future.


Actually they are more addicted to the Wall power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

GS Zhou said:


> yes, yes. We should all obey the always-correct public opinion:
> - coal power is making global warming, therefore we should abandon it.
> - hydro power is killing fishes and may result in other unforeseen consequences, therefore we should abandon it.
> - nuclear power is toooo dangerous, therefore we should abandon it.
> - wind power is killing birds, therefore we should abandon it.
> - solar power, ummm, the production of solar panels makes many pollutants, we should also abandon it.
> 
> Ok, tell me which energy resource we could use now? Can the politically-correct attitude be used for electricity generation? Or maybe we should all go back to the caves and stop using electricity??



You mistaken his points. Only if China does it than it's bad. If democratic nations do it, it's ok because democracy cures everything

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> You mistaken his points. Only if China does it than it's bad. If democratic nations do it, it's ok because democracy cures everything


That's why I find its every reply funny as Trump&Wallism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

Jlaw said:


> You mistaken his points. Only if China does it than it's bad. If democratic nations do it, it's ok because democracy cures everything


yeah! the mighty democrazy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## greenwood

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Nobody is claiming Wind Farms are the #1 killer of birds. It just is adding to an already big problem...especially with larger birds vs tiny sparrows.
> 
> PTC for wind farms was renewed after it expired 2013. Even Warren Buffet is pushing to build a new Wind Farm using it.



Research says nuclear submarines are main killer of whale and dolphins. America has the largest number of this kind of whale killer, which make day and night those poor huge animals miss their way, swim to wrong destinations and can't find their generation couple.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

Hamartia Antidote said:


> I can sum it up with 3 letters: DDT


Sorry sir I'm not a cryptic analyst...would like to explain what does DDT means?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 55100864

greenwood said:


> Research says nuclear submarines are main killer of whale and dolphins. America has the largest number of this kind of whale killer, which make day and night those poor huge animals miss their way, swim to wrong destinations and can't find their generation couple.



The US also has largest number of those meaningless 6.0 liter polar bear killing pickup trucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

war&peace said:


> Sorry sir I'm not a cryptic analyst...would like to explain what does DDT means?



That explains why you don't understand the bird controversy.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDT

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silent_Spring


----------



## war&peace

Hamartia Antidote said:


> That explains why you don't understand the bird controversy.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDT
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silent_Spring


How is it even relevant to wind energy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

war&peace said:


> How is it even relevant to wind energy?



My original assertion was that Wind Power has fallen out of favor due to an outcry over bird deaths - especially large birds like Eagles and Falcons.

Bird deaths is a touchy topic in the US as we have had problems in the past (and still today) with large bird deaths due to the extensive use of DDT (one Eagle species fell to 417, one falcon to 324, one Crane to 34!) and other factors (like you mentioned). DDT was the trigger that started all the EPA laws on pollution around 1972.

Of course the second I mention Wind Power is falling out of favor here others jump on me for saying it. I never said Wind Power is bad or should be banned. It's actually pretty good tech. Unfortunately its big drawback (taken with our DDT past) is something that runs deep here as a negative (which is probably not applicable in other countries). When people see dead eagles and Falcons under wind turbines they aren't so gung-ho about it anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Hamartia Antidote said:


> My original assertion was that Wind Power has fallen out of favor due to an outcry over bird deaths - especially large birds like Eagles and Falcons.
> 
> Bird deaths is a touchy topic in the US as we have had problems in the past (and still today) with large bird deaths due to the extensive use of DDT (one Eagle species fell to 417, one falcon to 324, one Crane to 34!) and other factors (like you mentioned). DDT was the trigger that started all the EPA laws on pollution around 1972.
> 
> Of course the second I mention Wind Power is falling out of favor here others jump on me for saying it. I never said Wind Power is bad or should be banned. It's actually pretty good tech. Unfortunately its big drawback (taken with our DDT past) is something that runs deep here as a negative (which is probably not applicable in other countries). When people see eagle and falcon deaths here they aren't so gung-ho about it anymore.


I don't see so much resentment in Atlanta and many other place may be in north-west people have these sentiments but through proper education we can change their mindset.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Hamartia Antidote said:


> My original assertion was that Wind Power has fallen out of favor due to an outcry over bird deaths - especially large birds like Eagles and Falcons.
> 
> Bird deaths is a touchy topic in the US as we have had problems in the past (and still today) with large bird deaths due to the extensive use of DDT (one Eagle species fell to 417, one falcon to 324, one Crane to 34!) and other factors (like you mentioned). DDT was the trigger that started all the EPA laws on pollution around 1972.
> 
> Of course the second I mention Wind Power is falling out of favor here others jump on me for saying it. I never said Wind Power is bad or should be banned. It's actually pretty good tech. Unfortunately its big drawback (taken with our DDT past) is something that runs deep here as a negative (which is probably not applicable in other countries). When people see dead eagles and Falcons under wind turbines they aren't so gung-ho about it anymore.


For chinese i believe thats free food from heaven. So they will get power and food both from the wind in single shot.


----------



## greenwood

TaiShang said:


> View attachment 310404


 
Nature gives. Dozens of cold air comes from the north Siberia in winter with huge, these cold wave can impact most part of our territory; in summary it's hot typhoon from the Pacific ocean.
We endure nature damage, now we can receive some favour.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

unbiasedopinion said:


> For chinese i believe thats free food from heaven. So they will get power and food both from the wind in single shot.



That's a very expensive way of getting free food, LOL.



greenwood said:


> Nature gives. Dozens of cold air comes from the north Siberia in winter with huge, these cold wave can impact most part of our territory; in summary it's hot typhoon from the Pacific ocean.
> We endure nature damage, now we can receive some favour.



Yes, the north of the country appears to be rich in potential wind harvest. Taiwan province is also lucky because of the mountains cutting across the island.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## C130

and how much of that is actually connected to the grid??


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> That's a very expensive way of getting free food, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the north of the country appears to be rich in potential wind harvest. Taiwan province is also lucky because of the mountains cutting across the island.
> 
> View attachment 310406


Green power + national grid to redistribute green power!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

C130 said:


> and how much of that is actually connected to the grid??



85% (source: National Energy Administration of China, 2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> 85% (source: National Energy Administration of China, 2015)


Not bad, keep working on the national grid!


----------



## onebyone

*China invests in solar, wind, hydro and natural gas for energy but will still be mainly reliant on coal*
January 05, 2017

China will plow 2.5 trillion yuan ($361 billion) into renewable power (which includes hydro, tidal, geothermal as well as wind and solar generation by 2020.

1 trillion yuan for solar power as the country seeks to boost solar capacity by five times

700 billion yuan for wind farms
500 billion yuan for hydro power
300 billion yuan tidal and geothermal

China’s investment in renewables sources of electric power in 2015 reached a world record of $110.5 billion – mostly going on wind farms, solar farms and hydro dams (including smaller hydro facilities, not just giant dams)

According to China's five year energy plan, by 2020,
* hydropower installed capacity will reach 380 million kilowatts (including 40 million kilowatts of pumped storage power stations)
* installed capacity of wind power will reach 210 million kilowatts.
* Solar Installed capacity of more than 110 million kilowatts,
* biomass power generation installed capacity of 15 million kilowatts,
* the total utilization of geothermal heating to 42 million tons of standard coal development goals.

These targets add up to a total of 580 million tons of standard coal by 2020, plus nuclear power, which basically ensures the completion of the 15% non-fossil energy development target for 2020, To achieve non-fossil energy accounts for 20% of the primary energy consumption target to lay a solid foundation.

*What China built in 2015*

China’s investment of $110 billion accounts for no less than 33% of the global green investment of $329 billion in 2015 – itself a world record total. China’s investment matches the combined total of the next two industrial powers, namely the US ($56 billion) and the EU ($58.5 billion).

In 2015, China invested 139.6 billion yuan (around US$21 billion) in new coal-fired power stations.

In 2015 China's investment in hydro amounted to 78.2 billion yuan (or US$11.7 billion) and in nuclear power investment was 56 billion yuan (or US$8.4 billion).

Renewables (incluging hydr) will still only account for just 15% of overall energy consumption by 2020, equivalent to 580m tonnes of coal.

More than half of the nation’s installed power capacity will still be fueled by coal over the same period.

China had aimed to boost natural gas output by 13.26% in 2016 and had set a lower production target for crude oil in a bid to raise the share of natural gas in the country's energy mix to 6.3%. The targets had been set to meet the government's goal of raising domestic natural gas consumption to 6.3% of total energy consumption of 4.34 billion mt of standard coal equivalent in 2016.

China plans to boost natural gas to 10% of the energy mix by 2020

http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/01/china-invests-in-solar-wind-hydro-and.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*China to plow $361 billion into renewable fuel by 2020*


China will plow 2.5 trillion yuan ($361 billion) into renewable power generation by 2020, the country's energy agency said on Thursday, as the world's largest energy market continues to shift away from dirty coal power towards cleaner fuels.

The investment will create over 13 million jobs in the sector, the National Energy Administration (NEA) said in a blueprint document that lays out its plan to develop the nation's energy sector during the five-year 2016 to 2020 period.

The NEA said installed renewable power capacity including wind, hydro, solar and nuclear power will contribute to about half of new electricity generation by 2020.



The agency did not disclose more details on where the funds, which equate to about $72 billion each year, would be spent.

Still, the investment reflects Beijing's continued focus on curbing the use of fossil fuels, which have fostered the country's economic growth over the past decade, as it ramps up its war on pollution.

Last month, the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), the country's economic planner, said in its own five-year plan, that solar power will receive 1 trillion yuan of spending, as the country seeks to boost capacity by five times. That's equivalent to about 1,000 major solar power plants, according to experts' estimates.





*A security guard stands in front of windmills used to generate energy in Shanghai november 28, 2011.
REUTERS/Aly Song*

The spending comes as the cost of building large-scale solar plants has dropped by as much as 40 percent since 2010. China became the world's top solar generator last year.

"The government may exceed these targets because there are more investment opportunities in the sector as costs go down," said Steven Han, renewable analyst with securities firm Shenyin Wanguo.

Some 700 billion yuan will go towards wind farms, 500 billion to hydro power with tidal and geothermal getting the rest, the NDRC said.

The NEA's job creation forecast differs from the NDRC's in December that said it expected an additional 3 million jobs, bringing the total in the sector to 13 million by 2020.

Concerns about the social and economic costs of China's air pollution have increased as the northern parts of the country, including the capital Beijing, have battled a weeks-long bout of hazardous smog.


Illustrating the enormity of the challenge, the NEA repeated on Thursday that renewables will still only account for just 15 percent of overall energy consumption by 2020, equivalent to 580 million tonnes of coal.

More than half of the nation's installed power capacity will still be fueled by coal over the same period.

(Reporting by Meng Meng and Beijing Monitoring Desk; Writing by Josephine Mason; Editing by Michael Perry and Christian Schmollinger)



reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DoTell

This is commendable but, The massive air pollution occurring this winter throughout the country proves that we still have a lot more work to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tranquilium

DoTell said:


> This is commendable but, The massive air pollution occurring this winter throughout the country proves that we still have a lot more work to do.



To be honest, at the current technological level, the best we can do is alleviating symptoms, but not solving it at root. The primary sources of air pollution in any industrialized nation are:
1. Power Generation
2. Motor Vehicle
3. Heating
4. Industrial Production
5. Natural Geological Events

1. Coal fire station can be modified to be more efficient and emission can be somewhat reduced, but at the end of the day, a large and powerful industry WILL require large amount of power. Fission station does help somewhat, but it also have its own set of problems. Eventually solving the problem would require technological breakthrough in form of commericial available fusion. BTW, I don't consider de-industrialization to be a solution, it is equivalent to treating foot fungus by cutting off your leg.
2. Motor Vehicle problem is two-fold. The first one is the raw number of vehicles. The second one is the CONCENTRATION of vehicles. US has a lot of vehicles as well and it contributes to a large part of the nation's air pollution, but since US population are more spread out, the smog effect is reduced quite a bit. This problem requires breakthrough in electrical vehicle manufacturing (especially the electricity storage technology) and more urban-rural development planning.
3. Household Heating is also a major source of pollution. There is a reason why China's smog problem is mostly concentrated in winter time. Gas heating, of course, is more efficient and less polluting than coal heating. However, that just shifts the problem from one fossil fuel to another. Electricity heating requires more infrastructure and place heavier burden on the grid. Also, at the end of the day, electrical heating is also a transfer of problem from issue 3 to issue 1. That energy has to come from somewhere.
4. Industrial production, of course, produces air pollution, but to be honest, much of it is also from various heating process, which goes back to the previous question of where to get the energy. Other process also release a variety of air pollution. They control can also only come from better technology.
5. Geological and Meteorological events have a very large impact on the air pollution, especially the highly visible smog events.
http://www.greenpeace.org/eastasia/...2015/GPEA 2015 City Rankings_briefing_int.pdf
Take Beijing for example, Greenpeace's report indicate that Beijing's air pollution is actually falling quite a bit on yearly comparison, but local weather events has a much more pronouced effect in the short period. (For those of you that don't know, Beijing is a surrounded by mountain on three sides. It makes a very militarily defensible position in ancient time, but a low pressure front during winter time can trap smog in the area.)

Of course, this is just PM2.5. There plenty of other indicators, such as PM10.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11


----------



## Shotgunner51

Fawad Masīd said:


> The big foreign investments in 2016 included two in Australia, two in Germany and two in Brazil, as well as deals in Chile, Indonesia, Egypt, Pakistan and Vietnam.
> 
> In Australia, China Light & Power struck a $1.1bn deal, buying power from wind and solar farms.
> In Chile, Tianqi Lithium spent $2.5bn acquiring a 25% stake of a lithium miner and processor. (Lithium is essential for lithium batteries used in electric vehicles and home battery storage.)
> In Germany, Beijing Enterprises Holdings Ltd spend $1.6bn on a Waste to Energy development.



Good info, I'm tracking energy (include green energy) business movements but not aware of the above three M&A, thanks for sharing the news!



tranquilium said:


> To be honest, at the current technological level, the best we can do is alleviating symptoms, but not solving it at root. The primary sources of air pollution in any industrialized nation are:
> 1. Power Generation
> 2. Motor Vehicle
> 3. Heating
> 4. Industrial Production
> 5. Natural Geological Events
> 
> 1. Coal fire station can be modified to be more efficient and emission can be somewhat reduced, but at the end of the day, a large and powerful industry WILL require large amount of power. Fission station does help somewhat, but it also have its own set of problems. Eventually solving the problem would require technological breakthrough in form of commericial available fusion. BTW, I don't consider de-industrialization to be a solution, it is equivalent to treating foot fungus by cutting off your leg.
> 2. Motor Vehicle problem is two-fold. The first one is the raw number of vehicles. The second one is the CONCENTRATION of vehicles. US has a lot of vehicles as well and it contributes to a large part of the nation's air pollution, but since US population are more spread out, the smog effect is reduced quite a bit. This problem requires breakthrough in electrical vehicle manufacturing (especially the electricity storage technology) and more urban-rural development planning.
> 3. Household Heating is also a major source of pollution. There is a reason why China's smog problem is mostly concentrated in winter time. Gas heating, of course, is more efficient and less polluting than coal heating. However, that just shifts the problem from one fossil fuel to another. Electricity heating requires more infrastructure and place heavier burden on the grid. Also, at the end of the day, electrical heating is also a transfer of problem from issue 3 to issue 1. That energy has to come from somewhere.
> 4. Industrial production, of course, produces air pollution, but to be honest, much of it is also from various heating process, which goes back to the previous question of where to get the energy. Other process also release a variety of air pollution. They control can also only come from better technology.
> 5. Geological and Meteorological events have a very large impact on the air pollution, especially the highly visible smog events.
> http://www.greenpeace.org/eastasia/Global/eastasia/publications/reports/climate-energy/2015/GPEA 2015 City Rankings_briefing_int.pdf
> Take Beijing for example, Greenpeace's report indicate that Beijing's air pollution is actually falling quite a bit on yearly comparison, but local weather events has a much more pronouced effect in the short period. (For those of you that don't know, Beijing is a surrounded by mountain on three sides. It makes a very militarily defensible position in ancient time, but a low pressure front during winter time can trap smog in the area.)
> 
> Of course, this is just PM2.5. There plenty of other indicators, such as PM10.


Agree, the size and depth of this global challenge are massive, so are the opportunities, it's gonna be a long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

DoTell said:


> This is commendable but, The massive air pollution occurring this winter throughout the country proves that we still have a lot more work to do.




* China’s ‘war on pollution’ leads to 720 arrests, $63.6mn in fines *
Published time: 12 Jan, 2017 15:08

China detained 720 people and imposed fines totaling $63.6 million last year as part of its ‘war on pollution,’ according to state media.

The central government looked into 33,000 cases of potential violations of environmental protection laws in 2016, according to data disclosed at a national environment work conference, as cited by state news outlet Xinhua.

Fines totaling 440 million yuan (US$63.6 million) were handed down, and 720 arrests were made.

The inspections took place in several provinces and municipalities, including Beijing and Shanghai.

The agency went on to state that the government refused 11 high-pollution and high-energy consuming projects in 2016, involving total investments of 97 billion yuan ($14 billion).

It also said that 4.05 million high emission vehicles were taken off China's roads last year, which, in part, caused pollution levels to drop.

It comes just one week after smog levels in China reached historic levels, with as many as 32 cities under ‘red alert’ - the country's most severe pollution warning. Two other red alerts in Beijing forced the closures of schools and factories in December, and half the city's cars being banned from the roads.

The year 2016 marked the third year of China's ‘war on pollution.’

Meanwhile, the central government also put forth a national plan on environmental improvement for the *13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-2020)* last month, which outlined detailed plans to tackle polluted air, water, and soil.

In another attempt to combat its pollution problem, China - the world's largest consumer of coal - has also announced that the country will spend $360 billion on renewable energy projects, turning to solar and wind power.
Read the full story at https://www.rt.com/news/373467-china-pollution-fines-arrests/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

DoTell said:


> This is commendable but, The massive air pollution occurring this winter throughout the country proves that we still have a lot more work to do.


Because of coal burning. Why not retrofit buildings with natural gas?


----------



## Place Of Space

Jlaw said:


> Because of coal burning. Why not retrofit buildings with natural gas?



Retrofitting system and modifying energy structure are undertaken. China have to create new industry, such as coal chemical, coal down-stream materials. Burning coal is a huge waste, worthless business.


----------



## Cybernetics

*Green China Rising*






Published on Jan 6, 2017


Necessity is the mother of invention. Out of the ashes of the old economy will emerge a new China.

The pace and scale which China operates at is just mind boggling.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

*China eyes ocean renewable energy development*
2017-01-12 18:27 | Xinhua | _Editor: Wang Fan_

China's maritime authority has issued a five-year plan on developing ocean renewable energy, stipulating measures to develop relevant technology and utilize island renewable energy.

The plan, issued by the State Oceanic Administration and made public on Thursday, said efforts will be made to promote the application of marine renewable energy and make better use of island renewable energy by carrying out evaluations and developing technology and equipment.

The plan also said basic research and innovations in key technology related to marine renewable energy will be encouraged.

The foundation for ocean energy development will be reinforced, and resource assessment and building of public service platforms in the South China Sea and island regions will be the focus, according to the plan.

The plan also mentioned opening-up and international cooperation measures in relevant fields.

According to the plan, *ocean renewable energy includes energy generated from sea tides, waves, temperature differences and biomass*.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch

DoTell said:


> This is commendable but, The massive air pollution occurring this winter throughout the country proves that we still have a lot more work to do.



I sure China will get there. 

It isn't always about where you are, but rather where you are heading. 

China as a nation needed fossil fuels to propel itself into the economic superpower of today. It is commendable that it recognizes the urgency of embracing renewable and clean energy for its future needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Li Junfeng Receives Zayed Future Energy Prize Lifetime Achievement Award*
2017-01-17 09:19 | Global Times | _Editor: Li Yan_

*Visionary Leader of China's Clean Energy Transition Wins Prestigious Award*

Li Junfeng, Director General of China's National Center of Climate Change Strategy Research - National Development and Reform Commission, was today awarded the 2017 Lifetime Achievement award of the Zayed Future Energy Prize. Mr. Li was recognised for his relentless determination in driving China's transition to a global leader in the adoption and proliferation of renewable energy.

His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minster of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces and Prince Mohammed bin Salman Al Saud, Deputy Crown Prince, Second Deputy Premier and Minister of Defense of Saudi Arabia presented the Zayed Future Energy Prize to Mr. Li during the Zayed Future Energy Prize awards ceremony, during the opening of the Abu Dhabi Sustainability Week 2017.

Mr. Li was instrumental in drafting and structuring China's Renewable Energy Law, which was passed in 2005 and spearheaded the country's spectacular boom in electricity generation from renewable sources. He has been a lifelong advocate of environmental sustainability and has played a critical role in China's support of the Paris Climate Agreement. Mr. Li is regarded as an independent voice on energy policy issues, repeatedly calling for China to reduce its reliance on coal and to strengthen its renewable power targets.

His Excellency Dr. Sultan Ahmed Al Jaber, UAE Minister of State and Director General of the Zayed Future Energy Prize, said: "Our Founding Father, Sheikh Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan's relentless determination to achieve a more sustainable future is a driver for our continued progress. Throughout his lifetime, Mr. Li has shown an unwavering drive for positive impact and is a true reflection of the prize."

His Excellency added: "For three decades, Li has been at the forefront of China's transition towards a clean energy, low carbon future. His vision and foresight to advocate for renewable energy during China's rapid economic growth was unprecedented. Today, he is helping to forge a path for the world's most populous nation to also be a global leader in the adoption of renewable energy and sustainability."

Mr. Li has held a number of important external roles, serving on the boards of the Global Wind Energy Council and the Renewable Energy Policy Network for the 21st Century (REN21). In this capacity, his expertise in structuring renewable energy project development for the Global Environment Facility (GEF), the World Bank and the United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) led to the development of the first Clean Development Mechanism project in China.

Accepting the award, Mr. Li said: "Like Sheikh Zayed, it was my experiences as a young man and observing the impact we can have on our world that spurred me to dedicate my life to energy sustainability. Developing energy that is both safe and sustainable is critical to the prosperity of a nation and is something that the UAE's founding father was a leading advocate for. It is also what drives the Chinese government's economic, social and environmental development. To this end, I am extremely proud to have played my part."

Mr. Li continued: "I am honoured to receive this prestigious award. More than ever, we need to unlock the potential across all sectors of society - the Zayed Future Energy Prize is a true pioneer in this regard. The prize empowers and drives momentum for visionaries in renewable energy and sustainability, and I am honoured to join such an illustrious community."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Companies from Cuba, China sign deals to strengthen cooperation on renewable energy*
Xinhua, January 21, 2017

Companies from Cuba and China on Friday* signed 10 agreements to strengthen cooperation in renewable energy and industry* after a three-day forum.

With the participation of *18 Chinese companies and 20 Cuban firms*, the forum analyzed cooperation strategies to expand the development of renewable energy in the island nation.

The event also saw Chinese companies present solutions for the development, manufacturing of equipment, construction, operation and administration of solar, wind and hydro-powered projects.

Both countries are interested in developing the renewable energy industry as it is a highly efficient way to boost the development of the economy, said Gu Chengkui, an expert from China Center for Information Industry Development (CCID).

Gu, who led the Chinese delegation to the event, said this business forum was an efficient way for the CCID and the Cuban Ministry of Industries to explore cooperation potentials.

Agreements signed between the two sides included *a memorandum of understanding between Cuban Electronics Group and Chinese company Haier for the establishment of a joint venture and a R&D center for renewable energies.*

"Cuba has very positive ideas for the development of its renewable industry. With the knowledge and experience of China, we can jointly promote and develop Cuba's renewable sector," said Gu after the deals were signed.

Cuba is keen to increase the use of renewable energy, especially wind and solar. Currently 4.65 percent of its energy use is generated by renewable or clean resources but the country plans to increase the ratio to 24 percent by 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone




----------



## ahojunk

Global Energy News | Thu Feb 2, 2017 | 9:54pm EST | Reuters
*China to launch green certificates for renewable power in July*

China will launch the trading of green certificates for solar and wind power on July 1 in a bid to help reduce government subsidies to the renewables sector, the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) said on Friday.

In a pilot program, the NDRC said solar and wind producers would be issued tradeable certificates, proving that electricity has been generated through renewable energy sources.

Renewable energy users such as private and state businesses would be encouraged to buy the certificates, which would then entitle them to an unspecified payment. Each certificate would represent 1 megawatt hour of power, the NDRC said.

Solar and wind power producers who had sold their certificates would no longer receive a direct subsidy for electricity production, it said, without giving further details.

The NDRC said it would monitor the pilot program and could launch a mandatory green certificate scheme in 2018.

Renewable energy makes up about 11 percent of China's energy consumption, with producers granted heavy subsidies.

China said last month it would cut the guaranteed subsidized prices paid for electricity supplied to its national grid by newly built large-scale solar power plants and onshore wind turbines starting Jan. 1.

The NDRC said the change reflected the decreasing cost of renewable energy production and would reduce the burden of state investment in the sector.


(Reporting by Meng Meng and Beijing Monitoring Desk; Editing by Richard Pullin)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China is Now the Biggest Producer of Solar Energy in the World*
Written By Author June Javelosa Editor Chelsea Gohd 
1 hour ago 

*In Brief*

China is home to a whopping 1.357 billion people and is a leading producer, which makes their decision to transition from fossil fuels to renewable energy incredibly important
If other major producing countries followed China's lead, we could be on our way to a more environmentally conscious future
China has proven that it is, in fact, very serious about its intentions to lessen dependence on coal. According to *China’s National Energy Administration (NEA)*, the country has more than doubled its solar energy production in 2016 — making them the biggest producer of solar energy (in terms of capacity) in the world






Image Credit: Reuters

By the end of last year, China hit 77.42 gigawatts, which generated 66.2 billion kilowatt-hours of power. While significant, the figure is relatively small given China’s massive population. And being the *world’s biggest industrial nation*, this only accounted for one percent of the country’s total power generation. However, given that China is looking to significantly boost its use of renewable power, that number will hopefully increase in the years to come.

Following NEA’s development plan and energy goals, the country is working towards adding over 110 gigawatts of capacity by 2020. With continued focus and effort, they hope to increase their use of renewable power from 11 percent to 20 percent by 2030.

*Transitioning to renewable energy* will require a significant investment from China, but it’s an investment that China is clearly ready to make. In fact, the country has already *allotted $364 billion (2.5 trillion yuan) towards this vision*. Since China is such a large producer with such a massive population, this large step towards sustainability will have a tremendous impact. With the ever-progressing repercussions of climate change upon us, efforts like this are what make a green future possible.

https://futurism.com/china-is-now-the-biggest-producer-of-solar-energy-in-the-world/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*China is now the world’s largest solar power producer*
Lulu Chang
Digital Trends February 6, 2017



china solar energy shanghai panels

As it stands, solar energy represents only one percent of the country’s energy output. But this may soon change as China devotes more and more of its attention towards clean energy. The NEA says that China will seek to add more than 110 gigawatts within the next three years, which could help the nation up the proportion of its renewable energy use to 20 percent by 2030. Today, it stands at 11 percent.

More: Wasted renewable energy a thing of the past as Tesla unveils energy storage center

China’s geography certainly lends itself to large solar energy farms. Last year, Shandong, Xinjiang, and Henan provinces enjoyed the greatest increase in their solar capacity, whereas Xinjiang, Gansu, Qinghai, and Inner Mongolia ended up with the most overall capacity at the end of 2016.

Weaning itself off of fossil fuels will require quite a hefty investment; one that China appears ready to make. As per a Reuters report, the nation will be pouring some 2.5 trillion yuan ($364 billion) into renewable power generation by the end of the decade.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/china-become-world-biggest-producer-032449293.html


----------



## ahojunk

_Biogas (methane) is also renewable energy_

========
China plans 50 billion yuan of investment in rural methane projects
(Xinhua) 13:40, February 11, 2017

*China will spend 50 billion yuan (about 7.3 billion U.S. dollars) on building methane projects in rural areas* as the government seeks to increase the use of clean energy.

According to a plan released by the country's top economic planner, during the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-2020) period, China will build *172 new biogas projects and 3,150 large-scale methane projects*.

The plan aims to increase the country's methane producing capacity by *4.9 billion cubic meters*, replace the equivalent of 3.49 million tonnes of standard coal with cleaner energy and cut carbon emissions by 17.62 million tonnes.

The projects will *benefit more than 230 million rural residents*.

China's fast-growing economy has seen rural energy consumption surge and the rapid expansion of the livestock breeding and agro-industries. These rural businesses create billions of tons of biomass waste annually, which can potentially be used to produce energy.

According to official estimates, China generates 1.4 billion tonnes of rural waste materials annually that could be used for methane production. This amount of waste could produce 73.6 billion cubic meters of biogas and replace 87.6 million tonnes of standard coal.


----------



## ahojunk

China benefits as Brexit 'Hammers' UK Fintech
2017-02-15 11:19:44 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Zhang Xu






_Specialist publication Law360 has revealed that, whilst fintech investment in the UK 
fell by roughly a third in 2016, it increased by 84 percent in China. [Photo: Baidu.com]_​
By Rupert Reid for Sino.uk

The future of the United Kingdom as a hub of fintech appears to be in doubt, after reports that investment in the sector has crumbled due to uncertainty over Brexit.

Whilst that's bad news for the UK, it might be good news for China.

*Specialist publication Law360 has revealed that, whilst fintech investment in the UK fell by roughly a third in 2016, it increased by 84 percent in China*.

Fintech is short for financial technology, a fast-growing area of start-up development, based on using software to provide financial services.

As recently as October, we'd reported that two front-runners had emerged in the battle to be the future home of the fintech industry, China and London.

London now appears to be losing the race. Analysts place the blame for this firmly with Brexit. Not only has the vote to leave the European Union raised uncertainty about access to international markets from the United Kingdom, it has also created concerns about recruitment.

A large number of fintech workers in the UK aren't British, but come from Europe and further afield.

Companies (not just in fintech) are increasingly concerned that Brexit will hamper their ability to recruit and retain staff from outside the UK.

Total global investment into fintech continues to increase at a rapid pace.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Sanchez said:


> Get the fvck out of your India mind！You are a way way behind as a backward country！Stop watching China through a RAPIST eye！



Firstly, I am sure abuse is not allowed here.

Secondly, Sanchez, I *admit, *India is way behind compared to China. I know that, and I scream it to anyone. Similarly, China is still behind established industrial powers. China mostly dominates the lower and middle sections of the manufacturing Chain, not yet the higher rugs of it.


----------



## Pepsi Cola

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Firstly, I am sure abuse is not allowed here.
> 
> Secondly, Sanchez, I *admit, *India is way behind compared to China. I know that, and I scream it to anyone. Similarly, China is still behind established industrial powers. China mostly dominates the lower and middle sections of the manufacturing Chain, not yet the higher rugs of it.


Chill down a little. Don't have to scrutinize another person's comment to find every single wrong detail and start a flame war over it. Tons of Indians are doing that, boasting their nations' achievement and hallucinating its position in the world, I'm sure you don't treat them the same right? Some times, it's okay to let a thing or two slide.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Okarus said:


> Chill down a little. Don't have to scrutinize another person's comment to find every single wrong detail and start a flame war over it. Tons of Indians are doing that, boasting their nations' achievement and hallucinating its position in the world, I'm sure you don't treat them the same right? Some times, it's okay to let a thing or two slide.



Whenever I come against delusional Indians, I post in a similar zeal. 

Just look at my recent comments on India's space launch, demonetization, and supposed "Helium mining by 2030."


----------



## onebyone

*China is leading the charge for lithium-ion factories*

Tesla’s Gigafactory 1 has been a center of attention for people interested in the growing momentum behind green energy, electric cars, and battery production. Therefore, it is no surprise that this facility was in the news again last month, with Tesla starting to mass produce batteries as it ramps up to its goal of 35GWh of capacity and beyond.

However, as exciting as this project is, it’s actually just one of multiple large-scale “megafactories” being built – with many of them being in China.




_Courtesy of: Visual Capitalist_


*CHINA LEADING THE CHARGE*

We talked to Simon Moores, Managing Director at Benchmark Mineral Intelligence, who explained that Tesla isn’t alone or unique in its ambitions to build lithium-ion batteries at scale:

While the Tesla Gigafactory is vitally important from an EV vertical integration perspective, the majority of new lithium-ion battery capacity is being built in China. Some of these plants are expected to be huge such as the CATL facility at 50GWh – there is little doubt that China’s lithium-ion industry has come of age.

Contemporary Amperex Technology Ltd (CATL) has plans to build the largest lithium-ion megafactory of all – but the company is little known in North America. It’s already worth $11.5 billion, and could be a dominant force globally in the battery sector if it successfully increases its lithium-ion production capacity six-fold to 50GWh by the year 2020.

Other Chinese manufacturers are on a similar trajectory. Panasonic, LG Chem, and Boston Power are building new megafactory plants in China, while companies such as Samsung and BYD are expanding existing ones. All lithium-ion plants in China currently have a capacity of 16.4GWh – but by 2020, they will combine for a total of 107.5GWh.

*CAPACITY BY COUNTRY*

This ramp up in China means that the country will have 62% of the world’s lithium-ion battery production capacity by 2020.

There are only three other players in the megafactory game: United States, South Korea, and Poland.




_Visual Capitalist_

Read the original article on Visual Capitalist. Get rich, visual content on business and investing for free at the Visual Capitalist website, or follow Visual Capitalist on Twitter, Facebook, or LinkedIn for the latest. Copyright 2017. Follow Visual Capitalist on Twitter.

http://www.businessinsider.com/china-is-leading-the-charge-for-lithium-ion-factories-2017-2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

From the map it seems there will be a lot of foreign investments as well as domestic investments in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shadows888

the USA would be screwed without Tesla

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Whoever wrote this piece of sh1t needs to brush up his/her knowledge of China's lithium battery sector.

The capacity numbers regarding China, present or future, are totally and utterly wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*World's largest solar farm*

NASA photo showcases China’s Longyangxia Dam Solar Park, world’s largest solar farm
(People's Daily Online) 17:19, February 23, 2017






On Feb. 18, NASA’s Earth Observatory featured an aerial view of the largest solar farm in the world: Longyangxia Dam Solar Park in northwestern China’s Qinghai province. The park is operated by State Power Investment Cooperation, one of China’s top five power generators.

The photo was captured by NASA’s Operational Land Imager (OLI) onboard the Lansat 8 satellite.

Since construction started in 2013, the colossal solar park has been *steadily expanding, and now covers an area of more than 27 square kilometers*. The massive farm so far contains *nearly 4 million solar panels*.

The *850 MWp hybrid hydro-solar project* has proven effective in solving the volatility and intermittent quality of PV power output, thus improving the stability of grid operations.

*China's installed photovoltaic (PV) capacity rose to 77.42 gigawatts (GW) by the end of 2016*, nearly doubling from 2015. This jump made China the world's largest producer of solar energy by capacity, according to a news release from the National Energy Administration on Feb. 4. 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> *World's largest solar farm*
> 
> NASA photo showcases China’s Longyangxia Dam Solar Park, world’s largest solar farm
> (People's Daily Online) 17:19, February 23, 2017
> 
> View attachment 379480
> 
> 
> On Feb. 18, NASA’s Earth Observatory featured an aerial view of the largest solar farm in the world: Longyangxia Dam Solar Park in northwestern China’s Qinghai province. The park is operated by State Power Investment Cooperation, one of China’s top five power generators.
> 
> The photo was captured by NASA’s Operational Land Imager (OLI) onboard the Lansat 8 satellite.
> 
> Since construction started in 2013, the colossal solar park has been *steadily expanding, and now covers an area of more than 27 square kilometers*. The massive farm so far contains *nearly 4 million solar panels*.
> 
> The *850 MWp hybrid hydro-solar project* has proven effective in solving the volatility and intermittent quality of PV power output, thus improving the stability of grid operations.
> 
> *China's installed photovoltaic (PV) capacity rose to 77.42 gigawatts (GW) by the end of 2016*, nearly doubling from 2015. This jump made China the world's largest producer of solar energy by capacity, according to a news release from the National Energy Administration on Feb. 4.
> 
> .



Solar and wind energy investments should always go hand in hand with grid development. Not just national grid, but also regional (Northeast Asia) grid development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*China’s world-beating solar farm is almost as big as Macau, Nasa satellite images reveal*

US space agency Nasa has released remarkable images of a growing landscape of clean energy generation

PUBLISHED : Friday, 24 February, 2017, 3:04pm
UPDATED : Friday, 24 February, 2017, 3:36pm






24 Feb 2017

The US space agency Nasa has released spectacular satellite images of the world’s biggest solar farm, which sits on the Tibetan Plateau in China.

The images published last week show how the Longyangxia Dam Solar Park in northwestern Qinghai province grew from a small cluster of panels to become a sprawling farm with 4 million solar panels in just four years.

The images of the 27 square kilometre solar farm – the world’s largest – were captured by Nasa’s Landsat 8 satellite in April 2013 and last month.

The farm is almost the size of Macau, which is about 30 sq km, and can generate 850 megawatts of clean energy, enough to supply power to 200,000 households.

On social media, where Nasa’s images were shared widely, internet users expressed awe at the massive display.

How China has embraced renewable energy and Hong Kong hasn’t, and what’s behind city’s green power inertia

One Facebook user wrote: “That’s amazing! I’m glad to see that China is using this kind of technology.”

On Twitter, another user suggested: “China should consider engineering space-based solar power stations.”

Another Twitter user shared an image of the solar farm taken from the European Space Agency’s Sentinel-2 satellite.

View image on Twitter





Follow

Harald Zandler @HZandler
#ESA #Sentinel2 image shows dimensions of world's largest photovoltaic power plant with 850 MWp: #Longyangxia Solar #China #renewableenergy

4:17 PM - 21 Feb 2017

Both Facebook and Twitter are blocked in China.

The Longyangxia Dam Solar Park is China’s latest in a long line of large-scale solar energy projects.

A solar farm in the city of Cixi in eastern Zhejiang province made the news recently for installing 300 hectares of solar panels above a fish farm.

Strong progress by Chinese solar power generators will see subsidies eliminated by 2025

The farm is expected to generate 220 gigawatt hours of electricity a year – enough power for 100,000 households – according to the state-run Xinhua news agency.







Last September, Bloomberg reported that a 2GW capacity solar farm with 6 million solar panels was being built in the Ningxia autonomous region, which would make it the the world’s largest solar plant.

China is the world’s largest solar power producer by capacity, with total installed capacity of 77.4GW at the end of 2016, the National Energy Administration said this month.

Yang Hongxing, a renewable energy professor at the Hong Kong Polytechnic University, said China had become a world leader in solar energy in the last two years as the central government intensified new energy development to resolve its pollution woes.







“China is likely to stay a leader in this area for the next few years or for an even longer,” Yang said.

“The low cost of building photovoltaic modules (solar panels) in China is the country’s main advantage. Many modules in the US and Europe are made in China.”

China sets up laboratory to research building solar power station in space

The government was also encouraging the private sector to invest in renewable energy by subsidising clean power generation, the professor said.

China’s main challenge, however, was in transmitting the solar power farmed from sparsely populated northwestern regions like Qinghai and Ningxia to the coastal cities, Yang said.







The country lacked the infrastructure to efficiently transmit power across regions, he said.

“Some of these solar energy plants have to shut [for some time each year] because there is no use for such energy in those regions,” he said.

Solar plants generated 66.2GW of China’s electricity last year, accounting for 1 per cent of the country’s total power generated, according to the National Energy Administration’s statistics.

The country aims to boost the proportion of electricity generated from non-fossil fuel sources to 20 per cent by 2030 from 11 per cent today. It also plans to plough 2.5 trillion yuan (HK$2.82 trillion) into renewable power generation by 2020.

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/soci...s-worlds-largest-solar-energy-farms-are-china

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## powastick

*Battery Wars – China Beating Tesla In The Gigafactory Race*






Tesla’s Gigafactory 1 has been a center of attention for people interested in the growing momentum behind green energy, electric cars, and battery production. Therefore, it is no surprise that this facility was in the news again last month, with Tesla starting to mass produce batteries as it ramps up to its goal of 35GWh of capacity and beyond.

However, as exciting as this project is, it’s actually just one of multiple large-scale “megafactories” being built – with many of them being in China.

*China leading the charge*

We talked to Simon Moores, Managing Director at Benchmark Mineral Intelligence, who explained that Tesla isn’t alone or unique in its ambitions to build lithium-ion batteries at scale:

While the Tesla Gigafactory is vitally important from an EV vertical integration perspective, the majority of new lithium-ion battery capacity is being built in China. Some of these plants are expected to be huge such as the CATL facility at 50GWh – there is little doubt that China’s lithium-ion industry has come of age.

Contemporary Amperex Technology Ltd (CATL) has plans to build the largest lithium-ion megafactory of all – but the company is little known in North America. It’s already worth $11.5 billion, and could be a dominant force globally in the battery sector if it successfully increases its lithium-ion production capacity six-fold to 50GWh by the year 2020.

Other Chinese manufacturers are on a similar trajectory. Panasonic, LG Chem, and Boston Power are building new megafactory plants in China, while companies such as Samsung and BYD are expanding existing ones. All lithium-ion plants in China currently have a capacity of 16.4GWh – but by 2020, they will combine for a total of 107.5GWh.

*Capacity by country*

This ramp up in China means that the country will have 62% of the world’s lithium-ion battery production capacity by 2020.

There are only three other players in the megafactory game: United States, South Korea, and Poland.





Above estimates on battery capacity courtesy of Benchmark Mineral Intelligence.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

powastick said:


> This ramp up in China means that the country will have 62% of the world’s lithium-ion battery production capacity by 2020.



That's a significant share of the global capacity by 2020. I believe that China's share will go beyond that number because of the immense investment that is being made at the moment. Besides, China's market is more ready for NE-Vehicles and it has a number of big players that provide affordable options for mass consumption.

China's environmental policies are also becoming major driving force toward the creation of a greater market capacity.


----------



## AndrewJin

Poland?



powastick said:


> *Battery Wars – China Beating Tesla In The Gigafactory Race*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tesla’s Gigafactory 1 has been a center of attention for people interested in the growing momentum behind green energy, electric cars, and battery production. Therefore, it is no surprise that this facility was in the news again last month, with Tesla starting to mass produce batteries as it ramps up to its goal of 35GWh of capacity and beyond.
> 
> However, as exciting as this project is, it’s actually just one of multiple large-scale “megafactories” being built – with many of them being in China.
> 
> *China leading the charge*
> 
> 
> We talked to Simon Moores, Managing Director at Benchmark Mineral Intelligence, who explained that Tesla isn’t alone or unique in its ambitions to build lithium-ion batteries at scale:
> 
> While the Tesla Gigafactory is vitally important from an EV vertical integration perspective, the majority of new lithium-ion battery capacity is being built in China. Some of these plants are expected to be huge such as the CATL facility at 50GWh – there is little doubt that China’s lithium-ion industry has come of age.
> 
> Contemporary Amperex Technology Ltd (CATL) has plans to build the largest lithium-ion megafactory of all – but the company is little known in North America. It’s already worth $11.5 billion, and could be a dominant force globally in the battery sector if it successfully increases its lithium-ion production capacity six-fold to 50GWh by the year 2020.
> 
> Other Chinese manufacturers are on a similar trajectory. Panasonic, LG Chem, and Boston Power are building new megafactory plants in China, while companies such as Samsung and BYD are expanding existing ones. All lithium-ion plants in China currently have a capacity of 16.4GWh – but by 2020, they will combine for a total of 107.5GWh.
> 
> *Capacity by country*
> 
> This ramp up in China means that the country will have 62% of the world’s lithium-ion battery production capacity by 2020.
> 
> There are only three other players in the megafactory game: United States, South Korea, and Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above estimates on battery capacity courtesy of Benchmark Mineral Intelligence.


Pls build a factory in Central China!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> That's a significant share of the global capacity by 2020. I believe that China's share will go beyond that number because of the immense investment that is being made at the moment. Besides, China's market is more ready for NE-Vehicles and it has a number of big players that provide affordable options for mass consumption.
> 
> China's environmental policies are also becoming major driving force toward the creation of a greater market capacity.



The numbers quoted in the article are completely off the mark.

2016 capacity 16.4 GWh?

Over 60 GWh more likely, with BYD and CATL each at 10 GWh.

Another figure that has been talked about is 100 GWh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*China smashes solar energy records, as coal use and CO2 emissions fall once again*
Dr. Joe Romm
Feb 28

With millions of jobs up for grabs, China seizes clean tech leadership from U.S.






_Six solar and wind power farms in northwestern China. CREDIT: AP/Ng Han Guan_

We are witnessing a historic passing of the baton of global leadership on technology and climate from the United States to China.

The new U.S. administration has said it will abandon climate action, gut clean energy funding, and embrace coal and oil — the dirty energy sources of the past that experts say can’t create a large number of sustainable new jobs. At the same time, China is slashing coal use and betting heavily on clean energy, which is clearly going to be the biggest new source of permanent high-wage jobs in the coming years.

Indeed, Beijing plans to invest a stunning $360 billion by 2020 in renewable generation alone, and China’s energy agency says the resulting “employment will be more than 13 million people.”







_Renewable energy jobs in select countries (excluding large hydropower). CREDIT: IRENA_

In 2016, Chinese coal consumption fell for the third consecutive year, Beijing reports, while it installed almost twice as many solar panels as it had in 2015, which was also a record-setting year. Beijing projects both trends will continue in 2017.

China’s solar installation target for 2020 is likely to be achieved in 2018, which as Greenpeace’s Energy Desk noted in January, is “a pretty impressive feat given that the target was set only a couple of months ago.”

All of these policies have helped make China a new global leader in climate action, as their own CO2 emissions have plateaued and declined since 2013.






_Via Greenpeace’s Energy Desk_

Meanwhile, the rest of the world has redoubled its commitment to ramping up clean energy and ratcheting down carbon pollution, as required by the Paris climate agreement. That’s a $50 trillion (or more) commitment in the coming decades.

That means tens of millions of new jobs in clean energy are up for grabs, something no other emerging sector can match. China’s strategy is simple, as explained in a recent analysis by Melanie M. Hart. Hart, director of China policy at the Center for American Progress, writes: 
“What Beijing really wants is for the next generation of energy technologies to come from China.”

Ironically, it was the United States itself in 2014, under President Barack Obama, that managed to extract the game-changing pledge from China to cap emissions by 2030 while doubling zero carbon energy. China is on track to beat both of those pledges.

Tragically for U.S. workers, while America helped pave the way for a China deal, and then global deal, that ensures the world economic prosperity will belong to the countries that lead the way on clean energy, we elected a president who campaigned on zeroing out clean energy funding and waging a losing battle to stanch the loss of fossil fuel jobs.

Even more tragic for America than ceding a multi-trillion dollar market to China is the fact that the U.S. is planning to aggressively attack all policies aimed at reining in carbon pollution just when the future of the climate for the next thousand years will be decided. That makes resistance to Trump and his policies all the more important.

https://thinkprogress.org/with-millions-of-jobs-up-for-grabs-china-seizes-clean-tech-leadership-from-u-s-a37154d02d0#.k2il2kbv8

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Keel

Phenomenal although still some way to go before replacing fossil energy
Congrats China!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Beijing has banned any new coming petrol taxi. All new taxi must be electric. Soon it will be all major cities of Guangzhou or Shanghai and Shenzhen. That will means 200000-300000 new electric car. Maybe soon China will ban new petrol car sales. It will spur more vehicle to electric. I dont think fossil fuel is going to last another 10 years.

Many new nuclear plants in China are also going operation in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> Beijing has banned any new coming petrol taxi. All new taxi must be electric. Soon it will be all major cities of Guangzhou or Shanghai and Shenzhen. That will means 200000-300000 new electric car. Maybe soon China will ban new petrol car sales. It will spur more vehicle to electric. I dont think fossil fuel is going to last another 10 years.
> 
> Many new nuclear plants in China are also going operation in 2018.



Taiyuan in Shanxi is the first major city where taxis have gone all electric, with nearly 10000 BYD e5s and e6s plying for hire up and down the provincial capital.

28 cities in the JJJ area are set to follow the fine example of Taiyuan.

*千亿级别市场大门开启 出租车全面电动化已成趋势*

来源：高工电动车网 

发布时间：2017-03-02 10:06
*
摘要*：比亚迪董事长王传福在今年1月份接受采访时就明确指出，到2018年公交领域的燃油车会面临退出，出租车可能是下一个领域，在未来3年时间里，出租车全面电动化会进入一个快车道。

*【高工锂电综合报道】
*
　　我国出租车全面电动化已经开启，燃油出租车“油改电“进程正在提速，这将成为新能源汽车发展进程中不容忽视的一大市场。

　　近日，一则“京津冀28个城市出租车全面电动化”的消息引发热议，称有关部门将制定政策要求北京市在2017年9月底之前，全市所有营运出租车辆全部更换为纯电动汽车，其余27座城市2017年底前一半营运出租车辆更换为纯电动汽车。

　　2月27日下午，国务院新闻办公室举行的新闻发布会上，*交通运输部部长李小鹏明确表示，参与这方面工作的城市还要更多。*

　　比亚迪董事长王传福在今年1月份接受采访时就明确指出，到2018年公交领域的燃油车会面临退出，出租车可能是下一个领域，在未来3年时间里，出租车全面电动化会进入一个快车道。

　　*出租车电动化成为趋势*

　　“未来各大城市出租车电动化必将成为一种趋势，其实不少城市已经出台相关的政策，对新增和更换的出租车要求电动化。“比亚迪一位相关负责人这样表示。

　　资料显示，全国多个城市和地区城市出租车电动化已经悄然兴起。北京早在2015年便已经开始政策鼓励纯电动出租车运营，同时上线了500辆纯电动出租车。2016年4月北京市发改委发布的《北京市电动汽车充电基础设施专项规划(2016-2020年)》，北京市计划在2020年实现出租车全部电动化。

　　深圳在城市公共交通领域推广新能源汽车的工作一直走在前列。自2010年起，深圳市便开始投放纯电动出租车。根据深圳最新相关政策，未来深圳新增的出租车将全部使用电动化，并且到2020年深圳市的出租车将全部替换成电动出租车；同时对网约车也提出了电动化的要求。

　　比亚迪上述负责人介绍，目前深圳市多家出租车运营公司已经开始纯电动出租车的投放工作。截至目前，深圳市的纯电动出租车运营数量已经达到5500辆。同时，深圳市还对出租车“油改电”给出了多重奖励政策。

　　除了一线城市，除此之外，目前在山西、南京、杭州、武汉、珠海、兰州、山东等多个省市均开始了纯电动出租车的推广运营工作，不少城市已经出台了相关鼓励政策。

　　例如山西太原已经实现了出租车全面电动化，全市8200辆燃油出租车已经全部替换为纯电动。在山西省其他城市也开始了纯电动出租车的推广工作，例如阳泉市2016年投入了720辆电动出租车。

　　据交通部负责人介绍，截止2016年底，全国新能源公交车的总量已经超过了16万辆，新能源出租汽车已经达到了1.8万辆。同时，各大城市在城市各大领域的纯电动化工作方面还在加速，一方面是作为节能减排，另外一个方面也是作为实现行业的转型升级。

　　交通部对于新能源出租车和物流车现阶段目标是，到2020年新能源城市的公交车达到20万辆，新能源出租汽车和城市物流配送车辆要达到10万辆的发展目标。截至目前，城市公交车与物流配送已经接近了既定目标，但城市新能源出租车还有8.2万辆差距。

　　*千亿级别市场不容忽视*

　　据测算，北京市共有约6.7万辆运营出租车，如果全部实现“油换电”，纯电动乘用车的市场规模将近100亿元。有人士向高工电动车网透露，京津冀地区28个城市出租车全部实现电动车，初步估计约有20万辆，按照每辆电动出租车采购价格15万元计算，这样的市场规模超过300亿元。

　　可以预计，全国大部分城市的出租车电动化市场将高达千亿，这一巨大的市场蛋糕自然会引发关注。

　　综合来看，各地城市出租车的电动化起步要稍晚于城市公交车。截至目前参与运营并且具备成熟运营经验的车型与企业并不多。目前有车型参与运营的包括比亚迪、北汽、东风、吉利等少数几家车企。

　　值得一提的是，比亚迪在各地公交车市场的布局有目共睹，在出租车市场的布局同样快速。

　　据比亚迪上述人士介绍，从最早2010年深圳的示范运营开始，已经有6年的运营经验。目前深圳市的5000多辆纯电动出租车全部来自比亚迪。此外比亚迪的电动出租车已经在东莞、珠海、韶关、武汉、杭州、南京、西安、北京等20多个城市开始投放运营。

　　据了解北汽集团也开始了在电动出租车领域的投入，根据计划到2020年，北汽集团将在全国推广30万辆以上换电出租车、打造不少于2000座充换电站群。

　　有一位业内人士表示，目前个城市的电动出租车采购与电动公交车一样，一定程度上受到地方行政干预，也就是所谓的地方保护，并非所有的品牌都有资格进入供应体系。

　　对此，深圳发改委新能源汽车推广相关负责人曾对高工电动车网表示，城市出租车属于城市公共交通系统，要考虑公众影响。在采购时首先会考虑性能成熟，经过运营考验的车型，同时具备成熟的运营经验的企业与车型。

　　*出租车电动化的障碍*

　　不可否认的是，出租车电动化提速过程中，还存在一定障碍和难题，其中主要包括了成本高、充电难、质量与安全以及续航里程几大方面。

　　首先在成本方面，有出租车运营公司认为一辆电动车的采购成本普遍在15万元左右，而燃油车的采购成本约为5万元。并且很大一部分燃油车并未达到报废年限，替换起来成本过高。

　　不过目前有成熟已经开始出台政策，除了纯电动出租车会享受国家与地方对的新能源汽车补贴外，对燃油车未达年限或者达到年限主动替换的均给以现金奖励，例如深圳、太原等地。

　　另外电动出租车争议较大的便是不少司机反映的续航里程短，充电时间长，每天耗费大量时间在充电上，同时充电难等等问题。尤其是在北方地区司机普遍反应的冬天电动车续航里程短，不敢开暖风、冬天电池衰减严重等等。

　　比亚迪上述人士透露，在深圳初期也遇到一些类似问题，但目前电动车的续航里程较早期已经大幅提升，充电时间也缩短，尤其是司机熟悉运营规律后，会根据电量情况灵活补电，加上现在深圳的充电桩数量较早前大有提升，上述问题如今已经大大缓解。

　　这对这一问题，业内也提出一种思路，换电模式在出租车领域具备高效、高性价比的优势。对于北京等出租车运营强度大的一线城市来说，这似乎是一种更可行的模式。例如在北京，北汽新能源联手中石化等企业打造了首批10座充换电站已经投入使用，主要服务北京出租车市场。

　　可以预见，在一个地区大批量上线电动出租车的初期，必然会暴露许多矛盾与问题，但出租车电动化已经成为趋势，只是还需要一个过程。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

In 5 years max, the prices of lithium-ion batteries will be such that allows the mass deployment of energy storage systems in tandem with solar/wind farms.

Perfect combination.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## oprih

China is the leader in green technology!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

cirr said:


> In 5 years max, the prices of lithium-ion batteries will be such that allows the mass deployment of energy storage systems in tandem with solar/wind farms.
> 
> Perfect combination.


Tesla has Already demonstrated it...to store solar power on a large scale....it can even store excess power from regular transmission lines!!


----------



## xxqa_ds

egodoc222 said:


> Tesla has Already demonstrated it...to store solar power on a large scale....it can even store excess power from regular transmission lines!!


This concept requires flexible smart grid support, it is too difficult. Single user is almost passable.


----------



## egodoc222

xxqa_ds said:


> This concept requires flexible smart grid support, it is too difficult. Single user is almost passable.






This is an interesting video...check this out!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

Kudos to our ally China.


----------



## SBUS-CXK

*China is world’s largest investor in renewable energy*

China blazed ahead of the rest of the world in terms of investment in renewable energy last year, spending a total of $103bn, or 36% of the world total.





The country, notorious for its dangerous levels of pollution, invested more than the US ($44.1bn), the UK ($22.2bn) and Japan ($36.2bn), put together, the United Nations Environment Programme’s annual report on global trends in renewable energy found.

In total, countries around the world invested $286bn in renewable energy capacity, early-stage technology and research and development in 2015 – more than six times higher than investments in 2004 and setting a new global record, adding $13bn to 2014’s investments.

As also revealed by Climatescope 2015 in November, developing countries outpaced their developed counterparts for the first time last year. The UNEP found emerging economies invested $156bn last year, a 19% increase on 2014, surpassing the developed world’s $130bn, which marked an 8% decrease.

Also for the first time, coal and gas-fired electricity generation attracted less than half the investments made in solar, wind and other renewables capacity, which stood at $130bn and $266bn respectively.

UNEP executive director Achim Steiner said last year’s record-setting investments are further proof that renewables are becoming ever more central to low-carbon lifestyles, and proving especially valuable in societies where reliable energy can offer “profound” improvements in quality of life, economic development and environmental sustainability.

UNEP also noted earlier this week that Latin America could save up to 10% in energy consumption by switching to cleaner technologies, saving $350bn in energy bills annually and reducing global CO₂ emissions by 1.25bn tonnes per year.

The report said this fast-rising demand in emerging economies, particularly China’s dash for wind and solar, are among the factors driving this shift in investment towards developing nations and away from advanced economies.

While countries like India, South Africa, Mexico and Chile all saw significant increases in investment, with the latter three seeing 329%, 105% and 151% spikes respectively, investment in Europe was down 21% at $48.8bn, the continent’s lowest figure for nine years despite record investments in offshore wind projects.

Subsidy cutbacks in Europe and sluggish economic growth in advanced economies could also be contributing to this trend, the report said.

The falling cost of renewables is also a factor in their rise across the globe. Worldwide, clean energy sources added 134 gigawatts of capacity last year, compared to 106GW in 2014 and 87GW in 2013.

Michael Liebreich, chairman of the advisory board at Bloomberg New Energy Finance, which launched the report along with the Frankfurt School-UNEP Collaborating Centre for Climate & Sustainable Energy Finance, noted that this was true despite the tumbling oil, gas and coal prices.

Increases were lead by wind and solar power, which dominated the renewables market in 2015 as in previous years.

The UNEP said that were it not for renewables, not including large hydro projects, annual global CO₂ emissions would have been significantly higher – 1.5 gigatonnes – in 2015.

Steiner said continued and increased investments like those seen last year is not only good for the people and planet, but will be a key element in achieving international targets on climate change and sustainable development.

“By adopting the Sustainable Development Goals last year, the world pledged to end poverty, promote sustainable development and to ensure healthier lives and access to affordable, sustainable and clean energy for all.

“Continued and increased investment in renewables will be a significant part of delivering on that promise.”

http://www.publicfinanceinternation...hina-worlds-largest-investor-renewable-energy

======================================================
This is the responsibility of developing countries to the world!
@Nilgiri @Viet @TaiShang @AndrewJin @saurav jha @rott

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Video showing how 40m long wind turbine blades are transported from A to B

http://www.bilibili.com/video/av9180450/?zw



*Nuclear unit goes online at Yangjiang*

2017-03-16 09:59

China Daily _Editor: Li Yan_

China's first nuclear unit constructed after the 2011 Fukushima accident in Japan was put into operation on Wednesday, after 168 hours of test operation, according to China General Nuclear Power Corp, the country's largest nuclear operator.

With construction beginning in November 2012, Unit 4 of the Yangjiang nuclear power plant, China's biggest nuclear power plant located in Guangdong province, has had a good safety record, said CGN, which is also the world's fifth-biggest nuclear operator with 19 nuclear power units in operation and an installed capacity of 20.38 gigawatts at the end of 2016.

After the Fukushima disaster, nuclear power unit construction was suspended in China and all nuclear plants under planning or construction were reviewed.

However, nuclear power generation in recent years, especially in the first two months of the year, had continued to see sharp growth, said Joseph Jacobelli, a senior analyst with Asia utilities and infrastructure research at Bloomberg Intelligence.

China's nuclear energy developers will be commissioning many more reactors during the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20) as nuclear power is a key source of clean energy along with hydropower, he said.

"Installed nuclear capacity already more than doubled to 27.17 GW in the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-15) and should double again by 2020 to 58 GW," said Jacobelli.

"Actual output from nuclear plants has also followed suit, with a 24.4 percent increase in 2016 alone."

The growth was coming from a low base with nuclear power accounting for just 3.6 percent of the total in 2016, he added.

*Six units are planned for the Yangjiang plant, with Unit 1 entering commercial operation in March 2014, Units 2 and 3 in June 2015 and January 2016, respectively. And all six reactors will be put into operation by 2019*, said the company.

The grid connection of Yangjiang's Unit 4 brings its total number of operational power reactors in operation to 20, with a combined installed capacity of more than 21.46 GW, said the company.

CGN's total annual nuclear on-grid power generation was roughly 115.58 billion kilowatt-hours in 2016, an increase of 30.8 percent year-on-year, which is equivalent to a reduction in coal consumption of 37 million metric tons and carbon dioxide emissions of 90 million tons and sulfur dioxide emissions of 880,000 tons, it said.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/03-16/249450.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

cirr said:


> Video showing how 40m long wind turbine blades are transported from A to B


Very nice video. Impressive!

The following picture from the video tells us everything why China could improve its infrastructures in such a rapid pace. It's NOT just money, or blank claim that "we have huge demand, we urgently need this and that", or "I have confidence on Korean or Japanese contractors, they will help us to resolve the technology challenges".

The most important part of China's success is the country's* full value-chain advantages. *The picture below is a very nice example:
- Manufacturing: wind turbine blades made by Sino-Wind (中科宇能)
- Transportation: heavy trucks used are made by C&C Trucks (CIMC & Chery, 集瑞联合卡车)
- Lift: cranes to lift the blades are made by XCMG (Xuzhou Construction Machinery Group / 徐工)

You can of course pay foreign contractors on each of the steps (manufacturing --> transportation --> lift --> installation). But that means longer time, higher investment, and outflow of the money.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

GS Zhou said:


> Very nice video. Impressive!
> 
> The following picture from the video tells us everything why China could improves its infrastructures in such a rapid pace. It's NOT just money, or blank claim that "we have huge demand, we urgently need this and that", or "I have confidence on Korean or Japanese contractors, they will help us to resolve the technology challenges".
> 
> The most important part of China's success is the country's* full value-chain advantages. *The picture below is a very nice example:
> - Manufacturing: wind turbine blades made by Sino-Wind (中科宇能)
> - Transportation: heavy trucks used are made by C&C Trucks (CIMC & Chery, 集瑞联合卡车)
> - Lift: cranes to lift the blades are made by XCMG (Xuzhou Construction Machinery Group / 徐工)
> 
> You can of course pay foreign contractors on each of the steps (manufacturing --> transportation --> lift --> installation). But that means longer time, higher investment, and outflow of the money.
> 
> View attachment 384226



I can't agree more.

And soon li-ion battery energy storage systems will become an integral part of the wind farms.

Batteries made by the likes of CATL, BYD, Lishen.................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

cirr said:


> And soon li-ion battery energy storage systems will become an integral part of the wind farms.


I think that already happens！ Search the key words "张北风光储输示范工程"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

GS Zhou said:


> Very nice video. Impressive!
> 
> The following picture from the video tells us everything why China could improves its infrastructures in such a rapid pace. It's NOT just money, or blank claim that "we have huge demand, we urgently need this and that", or "I have confidence on Korean or Japanese contractors, they will help us to resolve the technology challenges".
> 
> The most important part of China's success is the country's* full value-chain advantages. *The picture below is a very nice example:
> - Manufacturing: wind turbine blades made by Sino-Wind (中科宇能)
> - Transportation: heavy trucks used are made by C&C Trucks (CIMC & Chery, 集瑞联合卡车)
> - Lift: cranes to lift the blades are made by XCMG (Xuzhou Construction Machinery Group / 徐工)
> 
> You can of course pay foreign contractors on each of the steps (manufacturing --> transportation --> lift --> installation). But that means longer time, higher investment, and outflow of the money.
> 
> View attachment 384226



Very well said. Complete national (and, as a second step and when the first step is not ready yet, regional) manufacturing chain is crucial to ensure independence, benefit from economies of scale and increase security in times of crisis.


----------



## TaiShang

*China creates world's first coal-to-ethanol production line*
By Zhang Zhihao | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-03-17

China has successfully created the world's first production line to *turn coal into ethanol, or drinking alcohol*, the Chinese Academy of Sciences said on Friday.

Created by Shaanxi Yanchang Petroleum and the academy's Dalian Institute of Chemical Physics in Liaoning province, the production line went into operation in January and has the capacity to *make more than 100,000 metric tons of pure ethanol every year*, according to Liu Zhongmin, the institute's deputy director.

*By 2020, China will build a factory capable of producing 1 million tons of ethanol each year using the same technology*, he said.

The country currently produces 7 million tons of ethanol each year using other methods, which can "hardly satisfy" its industrial and energy needs, according to Liu.

*"Most countries produce ethanol using food, such as corn or sugar cane, but this is not a viable option for China given its massive population,"* he said.

*"By turning China's abundant coal resources into ethanol, the technology will help safeguard our energy and food security,"*

Moreover, ethanol is a green fuel and versatile ingredient. *"Utilizing it could reduce our dependency on fossil fuels, and make our industrial production and energy structure more environmental friendly*," Liu said.

In addition to alcoholic beverages, ethanol can be used to produce thousands of everyday products from plastics to detergents. It can also replace more toxic ingredients, such as methanol, during industrial production.

Other uses include mixing it with petroleum to increase its fuel efficiency and reduce pollution. An abundant supply of ethanol would also make ethanol-fueled vehicles more viable, Liu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-03/17/content_28595237.htm

Always mention the source/link while sharing a news.


----------



## nang2

TaiShang said:


> Utilizing it could reduce our dependency on fossil fuels


Strange comment. Isn't coal a type of fossil fuel?


----------



## Azadkashmir

i am sure i read somewhere that germany did this in the world war.


----------



## Solomon2

Coal to_ drinkable_ alcohol?


----------



## TruthHurtz

Solomon2 said:


> Coal to_ drinkable_ alcohol?



oy veeeeeeeeeey


----------



## Solomon2

TruthHurtz said:


> oy veeeeeeeeeey


Yes. Just imagine the fatalilties among alcoholics world-wide if China chooses to reveal secrets of this process! (And remembering the Opium Wars, it wouldn't surprise me if China did just that.)


----------



## tranquilium

nang2 said:


> Strange comment. Isn't coal a type of fossil fuel?



Fossil fuel dependence generally refer to dependence on petroleum for several reasons:

1. Overall reserve for petroleum on earth is much smaller than coal reserve.
2. China's petroleum reserve (while still quite large) is much smaller comparing to its coal reseve.
3. Pollution generated by petroleum burning is much higher than coal-ethenol burning.

So yes, strictly speaking, coal is also a fossil fuel and coal burning is classified under fossil fuel. Coal-Ethenol process, however, is not generally seen that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobo6661

Nothing new ...

*TCX Technology* is the brand name for a hydrocarbon-based ethanol production process developed and marketed by Celanese Corporation. Celanese researchers developed the TCX Technology in its Clear Lake City, Texas plant under the direction of its CEO to create a fuel that helps countries reduce their need to import oil and gas.[1] Celanese launched the TCX Technology in November 2010[2] and plans to invest $700 million[1] to build one-to-two plants in China and one in Texas that will produce TCX-based ethanol.[3]Celanese expects to produce approximately 300 million gallons of TCX ethanol by 2016.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCX_Technology


----------



## nang2

tranquilium said:


> Fossil fuel dependence generally refer to dependence on petroleum for several reasons:
> 
> 1. Overall reserve for petroleum on earth is much smaller than coal reserve.
> 2. China's petroleum reserve (while still quite large) is much smaller comparing to its coal reseve.
> 3. Pollution generated by petroleum burning is much higher than coal-ethenol burning.
> 
> So yes, strictly speaking, coal is also a fossil fuel and coal burning is classified under fossil fuel. Coal-Ethenol process, however, is not generally seen that way.


Anything we dig out from ground and burn is fossil fuel. That is pure addition into carbon dioxide content in atmosphere.


----------



## shadows888

nang2 said:


> Anything we dig out from ground and burn is fossil fuel. That is pure addition into carbon dioxide content in atmosphere.



There's a lot more coal in the world than oil though. I don't think coal will be in usage beyond 60 more years, at least in China.


----------



## tranquilium

nang2 said:


> Anything we dig out from ground and burn is fossil fuel. That is pure addition into carbon dioxide content in atmosphere.



True. Though you have to remember, the main target right now is reducing the PM2.5 emission. Ethanol burning is a cleaner process than gasoline and a lot more clean than coal. (Of course, the coal-ethanol conversion process is another story. Unfortunately I am not familiar with it.)

It is not meant to be replacement for fossil fuel (because it is not), but it is cleaner for the environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

For mobile payment providers of China, I think it is important to ensure localization. Relying on outbound tourists makes sense initially, but to get the locals download your application is the most important for sustainability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*China is now the world’s largest solar power producer*


 Lulu Chang
Digital Trends April 5, 2017




china solar energy shanghai panels

As it stands, solar energy represents only one percent of the country’s energy output. But this may soon change as China devotes more and more of its attention towards clean energy. The NEA says that China will seek to add more than 110 gigawatts within the next three years, which could help the nation up the proportion of its renewable energy use to 20 percent by 2030. Today, it stands at 11 percent.

More: Wasted renewable energy a thing of the past as Tesla unveils energy storage center

China’s geography certainly lends itself to large solar energy farms. Last year, Shandong, Xinjiang, and Henan provinces enjoyed the greatest increase in their solar capacity, whereas Xinjiang, Gansu, Qinghai, and Inner Mongolia ended up with the most overall capacity at the end of 2016.

Weaning itself off of fossil fuels will require quite a hefty investment; one that China appears ready to make. As per a Reuters report, the nation will be pouring some 2.5 trillion yuan ($364 billion) into renewable power generation by the end of the decade.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/china-become-world-biggest-producer-032449293.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Shotgunner51 said:


> *Panic Arises As Chinese Company Plans To Acquire U.S. MoneyGram*
> By PYMNTS Posted on April 3, 2017
> 
> Foreign interference with U.S. organizations or the government is always a concern. Following the 2016 presidential election, this concern has likely only increased its level. As such, when Ant Financial, which is owned in part by the Chinese government, announced its plans in January to acquire U.S.-based money-transfer company MoneyGram for $880 million, significant worries arose.
> 
> Specifically, the concerns are around the exposure of millions of Americans’ personal data, including government employees and military.
> 
> Several U.S. lawmakers and national security experts have voiced concerns that the Committee on Foreign Investment is ill-equipped to fully assess this acquisition process to fully determine all security weaknesses of the deal.
> 
> North Carolina Representative Robert Pittenger voiced his thoughts on the businesses deal: “If the transaction is approved, China would gain direct access to a significant amount of transactional data in MoneyGram’s network. The data would include names, bank account numbers, as well as the location of MoneyGram customers.”
> 
> With several MoneyGrams close to U.S. military bases and locations in approximately 200 countries, the U.S. fears this business deal would make the country more prone to foreign espionage and cyberattacks. Many U.S. officials are calling for a more rigorous review process of the deal.
> 
> While Ant Financial spokesman, Reze Wong, tried to calm these concerns, the U.S. is still approaching the situation with caution. “They (the Chinese government) are non-controlling stakes, don’t participate in management and don’t have access to things like consumer data,” Wong said.
> 
> MoneyGram also shared a statement with _POLITICO Magazine_ to help ensure any concerns were addressed: “We [will] continue to operate as a stand-alone company, and customer information will continue to be encrypted and stored on our IT systems in Minneapolis in accordance with all applicable data protection requirements.”
> 
> It’s likely this deal will take several more months of investigations and probing before it moves forward.
> 
> http://www.pymnts.com/news/partners...uire-u-s-moneygram-ant-financial-acquisition/
> 
> 
> * Chinese grab for U.S. money transfer giant sets off alarms*
> The purchase by Ant Financial, which is partially owned by the Chinese government, poses a test for the Treasury Department oversight body.
> By Bryan Bender 04/01/17 07:11 AM EDT
> 
> View attachment 388801
> 
> 'If the transaction is approved, China would gain direct access to a significant amount of transactional data in MoneyGram’s network,' warns Rep. Robert Pittenger. | Getty
> 
> A Chinese company’s plans to acquire U.S. money transfer giant MoneyGram is raising fears that the communist government in Beijing could gain sensitive intelligence on Americans’ personal and financial information — including data on thousands of government employees and military personnel.
> 
> The purchase by Ant Financial, which is partially owned by the Chinese government, also poses a test for the 42-year-old Treasury Department oversight body that has been asked to review the deal to determine any security risks.
> 
> Lawmakers, national security experts and veterans of the review process say the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States is ill-designed to assess all the national security implications of international mergers in the age of information — including the often-blurry picture of who actually controls foreign firms or who has access to an international company’s sensitive data.
> 
> Moreover, they say, it is severely understaffed to handle the rising number of complicated cases and lacks the authority to address evolving threats in telecommunications, media, agriculture and other industries.
> 
> In the case of Ant Financial’s proposed acquisition of MoneyGram, critics say, the fallout could include exposing personal data on millions of Americans.
> 
> CFIUS is expected to complete its review during the next several months.
> 
> "If the transaction is approved, China would gain direct access to a significant amount of transactional data in MoneyGram’s network," warns Rep. Robert Pittenger, a North Carolina Republican who serves on the Financial Services Committee and is vice chair of the Task Force on Terrorist Financing. "The data would include names, bank account numbers, as well as the location of MoneyGram customers."
> 
> Like other CFIUS critics, Pittenger wants a more rigorous review process to ensure such deals do not make the U.S. more vulnerable to foreign espionage, blackmail or cyberattacks.
> 
> Dozens of MoneyGram locations lie inside or within a few miles of some of the largest U.S. military installations, including Fort Bragg, N.C., where soldiers, their families and defense contractors commonly use the company’s money transfer services.
> 
> MoneyGram also has locations in about 200 countries. Pittenger told POLITICO he is concerned that the Chinese government could "leverage this personal information to harass dissidents, journalists and human rights activists who dare challenge the Chinese Communist Party.”
> 
> Personal data can also fuel a variety of cyberattacks, helping hackers trick these targets into giving up login credentials to sensitive accounts.
> 
> The $880 million deal, announced in January, was described by Ant as "a significant milestone." The combination of the two firms, it said, "will provide greater access, security and simplicity for people around the world to remit funds."
> 
> The company insists that while Chinese government-owned enterprises, including state-run pension funds, are among Ant Financial's shareholders — making more than 14 percent of the company’s ownership — it remains a privately run business.
> 
> "They are non-controlling stakes, don’t participate in management and don’t have access to things like consumer data," said Reze Wong, a company spokesman.
> 
> Others intimately familiar with the company's operations also reject the argument that China's leaders could gain access to data held by MoneyGram, which is headquartered in Dallas, Texas.
> 
> "You don't really understand China if you think that it has government involvement," said one source with direct knowledge who agreed to speak on the condition he not be identified by name. He said Ant "operates like any other private-sector company in the world," in which shareholders are involved in business operations "only at the macro level."
> 
> Moreover, advocates of the acquisition insist that any personal data now maintained on MoneyGram's computer servers in the U.S. will remain so under the deal and will be subject to U.S. regulations.
> 
> "We would continue to operate as a stand-alone company" and "customer information will continue to be encrypted and stored on our IT systems in Minneapolis in accordance with all applicable data protection requirements," MoneyGram said in a statement to POLITICO.
> 
> http://www.politico.com/story/2017/04/china-money-transfer-treasury-ant-financial-moneygram-236773



So much unfounded fear-mongering. What strategic benefit would Ant Financial have by obtaining transaction records of millions of US people?

If this is really a big concern, MoneyGram can delete all the personal transaction data from their servers before the sell-off.

It is a mere business deal with zero strategic/intelligence value. I think irrationality is an accompanying factor to decline in everything, including decline in quality thought process.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*AliExpress aims to have 1 billion int'l customers *
China Daily, April 11, 2017

AliExpress Ltd, a retail site that allows Chinese merchants to sell directly to foreign customers, aims to serve 1 billion users globally within seven years and build a "cyber Silk Road" following the Belt and Road Initiative.

The company, a subsidiary of e-commerce giant Alibaba Group Holding Ltd, *had attracted more than 100 million international buyers as of April since its launch in 2010*, said Dai Shan, president of Alibaba's business-to-business unit.

The Belt and Road Initiative, which aims to strengthen infrastructure, economic and trade ties in the Eurasian region, will lend AliExpress new momentum to grow its customer base tenfold in less than seven years, said Shen Difan, general manager of AliExpress.

The marketplace is the equivalent of Alibaba's business-to-customer site Tmall, but targets only overseas customers. *The achievements highlight Alibaba's potential to challenge Amazon.com Inc and eBay Inc in major markets outside China.*

Dai said she hoped *the platform could empower more China's small and medium-sized enterprises to seek overseas expansion.*

Customers from more than 220 countries and regions have placed orders via the platform, according to the company. *The top three countries ranked by total spending are Russia, the United States and Spain.*

"Spain wants to make a strong effort with Alibaba and other major e-commerce players in China to bring the Belt and Road Initiative into full play," said Alfonso Noriega Gomez, economic and commercial counselor of the Consulate General of Spain in Shanghai.

It is also aiming for global delivery within 72 hours in the three to five years, leveraging leading algorithm and real-time analysis provided by Cainiao Network Technology Co Ltd, Alibaba's smart logistics network, said Cainiao President Wan Lin.

AliExpress has already found early success in Russia, by offering Chinese products including clothing and car parts at a lower price while boosting its advertising and teaming up with local payment providers. The platform has been the biggest shopping site in the country since 2014, according to researcher TNS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China’s Wind & Solar Industry Could Replace 300 Million Tonnes Of Coal Per Year By 2030*
April 13th, 2017 by *Joshua S Hill* 







A new report published this week has shown that China’s wind and solar PV industries could grow to such a point that they are able to replace fossil fuel energy sources by up to 300 million tonnes of standard coal per year by 2030, clearly demonstrating and confirming China’s rapid transition to a clean energy economy.

Published by Greenpeace East Asia, the new report — *Accelerating the Energy Transition: the co-benefits of wind and solar PV power in China* — projects the impact of China’s wind and solar PV industry between 2015 and 2030, based on the current state of the country’s renewable energy industry, available technologies, government policies, and the continuing decrease in the cost of energy generation sources.

The report found that, by 2030, wind and solar energy could save 3.6 billion cubic meters of water per year — equivalent to the annual basic needs of 200 million people. Given the growing concern for water resources, this is one of the important co-benefits that sometimes get overlooked when we look at the benefits of renewable energy sources over fossil fuel sources.

Between 2015 and 2030, the report found that China’s wind and solar industries are expected to expand fivefold, and by 2030 are estimated to be worth RMB 1.57 trillion and to comprise 1.1% of the national GDP. Further, in 2030 alone, Greenpeace East Asia predicts that the wind and solar industries will accrue RMB 456 billion in external environmental benefits.

_“The potential benefits of wind and solar energy in China are staggering,”_ said Yuan Ying, Greenpeace East Asia climate and energy campaigner.​
_“Not only could China rid itself of fossil energy sources to the tune of 300 million tonnes of standard coal, it could also save enough water to meet the annual basic needs of 200 million people and add billions of dollars to the national economy.”_​
“The facts speak for themselves. China must now make sure nothing stands in the way of realising this potential.”​
Co-benefits are some of the most important aspects to begin focusing on, now that renewable energy technologies such as onshore wind and solar PV have proven themselves both economically viable, but highly effective. Creating a scenario in which renewable energy is the undisputed next step will require building a case showing the co-benefits that come from switching. The Greenpeace report, using scenario analysis and quantitative and qualitative analyses to calculate the co-benefits of wind and solar PV, found that when compared to coal-fired power, the external environmental benefits of China’s wind and solar PV amounted to around 0.16 RMB/kWh in 2015. By 2030, this figure is expected to reach 0.3 RMB/kWh.

_“Only when we have a thorough understanding of the social and economic benefits wind and solar power can provide, can we really push forward with the energy transition and rid China of its reliance on fossil fuels,”_ explained former director of the National Center for Climate Change Strategy and International Cooperation, Li Junfeng.​
https://cleantechnica.com/2017/04/1...eplace-300-million-tonnes-coal-per-year-2030/
http://www.greenpeace.org/eastasia/...300-million-tonnes-of-standard-coal-per-year/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China's Green Vehicle Revolution To Reshuffle The Cards For Cobalt*
Apr. 12, 2017 12:24 PM ET Sebastien Gandon

*Summary*

*Green*, the keynote in Chinese 13th Five-Year Plan.
China approves *NMC battery technology* for green car subsidies.
Traditionally focused on the LFP chemistry (no cobalt), Chinese battery makers are quickly shifting towards *cobalt-rich ternary batteries*.
Chinese companies have been recently *gobbling up world supplies and securing access to the largest cobalt reserves in the world.*
*Introductory Words*

Five million New Electric Vehicles ("NEVs") on the road in China by 2020. That is the objective set by the largest clean tech market in the world under the framework of the 13th Five-Year Plan. China is also redirecting subsidy policies towards higher energy density and cobalt-rich EV batteries, which may well have a significant impact on the EV value chain.

CRU, a leading provider of analysis in the mining, metals, and fertilizer markets, expects indeed that *over 40% of the world's pure EVs will be sold in China over the next five years*. Global demand for critical battery minerals will thus be heavily influenced by changes in the battery mix.

*Additionally, a large share of China's EV battery production is meant to be exported to overseas markets*. Changes in EV subsidies and battery chemistries for domestic EVs will play a key role in lifting China's total demand for refined cobalt units. CRU estimates that the increasing popularity of ternary cobalt-rich batteries could help triple cobalt demand in China's EV battery manufacturing sector.

Read the full article at https://seekingalpha.com/article/4062008-chinas-green-vehicle-revolution-reshuffle-cards-cobalt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Chinese Energy Giant On Track To Build World's Largest Offshore Wind Farm*
Updated: 2017-04-13 11:23:05 

*State Power Investment Corporation (SPIC)*, one of the top five power generators in China, is making swift progress in raising its planned * 800 megawatts wind power farm* off the coast of eastern China's Yancheng, Jiangsu province. Once completed, the farm will eclipse the 630 mW London Array as the world's largest offshore wind farm. It is set to enter full operation in 2018.






*SPIC is a global green energy provider with a total installed capacity of 117 gW*. It operates in the industries of coal, aluminum, logistics, finance, environmental protection and advanced technology. It maintains a presence in 36 countries and regions, including Australia, Chile, Malta, Japan, Brazil, Turkey and Vietnam.

Read the full article at http://m.chinadaily.com.cn/en/2017-04/13/content_28909941.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China's Global Renewable Energy Expansion*
January 2017

This report by the Institute for Energy Economics and Financial Analysis (IEEFA) examines 30 corporate case studies to explore China’s rising global leadership in the low-carbon-emission energy industry. The extent of China’s domestic investment in renewables has surpassed all expectations, with the resulting technology development and economies of scale driving down costs to the point where renewables are exceeding grid parity in an increasing number of market segments. In renewables, China is now actively pursuing a “Going Global” strategy, particularly in
conjunction with its “One Belt, One Road” program, which aims for a Pan-Asia development approach; 2015 saw eight foreign investment decisions by Chinese firms exceeding US$1 billion
each and worth a total of US$20bn. In 2016, the total foreign investment in deals exceeding US$1bn each rose 60% year on year (yoy) to US$32bn across eleven transactions by Chinese firms. IEEFA expects this trend to accelerate in 2017. A change in leadership in the U.S. is likely to widen China’s global leadership in industries of the future, building China’s dominance in these sectors in terms of technology, investment, manufacturing and employment.

*EXECUTIVE SUMMARY*

China is the world leader in domestic investment in renewable energy and associated low-emissions-energy sectors. China invested US$103bn in this sector in 2015, up 17% yoy, according to Bloomberg New Energy Finance (BNEF)—two and half times the amount undertaken by the U.S.






According to the International Energy Agency (IEA), China will install *36% of all global hydro* electricity generation capacity from 2015-2021. Similarly, China will install *40% of all worldwide wind* energy and *36% of all solar* in this same period. Given that the rapidly improving cost competitiveness of renewable energy is driving expansions of renewable energy capacity in an ever-increasing number of countries around the globe—in Europe, India, the Middle East, Latin America, and North America—and given that multibillion-dollar renewable energy tenders are being announced weekly, China is performing no small feat by being responsible for over a third of all investment across the three sectors.

*Five of the world’s six largest solar-module manufacturing firms in 2016 are in China*. At a time when First Solar of the U.S. has announced it will retrench 25% of its global staff, China National Building Materials (CNBM) is building a US$1.6bn 1.5GW thin-film solar module facility. CNBM clearly seeks to challenge First Solar’s absolute dominance of this subsector. Dow Chemical U.S.’s decision in 2016 to sack 2,500 staff and exit the building-integrated photovoltaic (BIPV) solar manufacturing sector will only assist CNBM’s move.

On the wind front, Goldwind, a Chinese company, overtook Vestas in 2015 to become the *largest wind-turbine manufacturer globally*. Counting its more domestic-focussed companies, which included United Power, Ming Yang, Envision and CSIC, *China owns five of the ten top wind-turbine manufacturing firms*.

*China’s Tianqi Lithium is the largest lithium ion manufacturer globally* following its acquisition of Talison Lithium in 2012 and Galaxy’s Jiangsu processing facility in 2015. It comes as no surprise to see Tianqi spending US$2.5bn in September 2016 to acquire a 25% minority stake in SQM of Chile, the world’s fourth-largest lithium firm. Lithium prices skyrocketed in 2016 as the world recognised electric vehicles (EV) are set to challenge the historic dominance of the global automotive sector by internal-combustion engines. While Tesla attracts Western media attention, its global lithium ion battery and EV leadership is being challenged by two Chinese firms, BYD and CATL.

Chinese leadership and control of the global lithium sector is developing along the lines of the *rare-element mining and processing sector, which is now 90% and 72% controlled respectively by Chinese enterprises* after the financial collapse of Molycorp US in 2015.

*State Grid Corp of China (SGCC) is the world’s largest electricity utility*, employing over 1.9 million staff and generating annual sales of US$330bn. In 2012, SGCC set a target for US$50bn of foreign investments by 2020. As of 2015, SGCC had invested US$30bn of that amount, including in three separate multi-billion dollar transactions in Brazil and Pakistan. SGCC made the largest renewable energy and electricity distribution deal of 2016 in the US$13bn acquisition of a controlling stake in Brazil’s CPFL Energia SA. International grid connectivity is a key priority of SGCC.

*China Three Gorges Corp (CTGC) commissioned the world’s largest hydro-electric facility at 22.5 gigawatts (GW) in 2012*—a project with almost 20 times the Hoover Dam’s 1.35GW capacity. In 2016, CTGC now operates 60GW of electricity capacity. With PowerChina, it dominates global investment and construction of hydro-electric dams.

In 2014, a consortium of industrial partners including EDF, AREVA, *China General Nuclear Corporation (CGN) and China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC)* committed to invest in the £16bn Hinkley Point C nuclear power station in the U.K. *China is now the world leader in technology control and investment in new installations of nuclear power generation*. While nuclear power is neither renewable nor low-cost and fast to implement, this investment illustrates the breadth of China’s export investment focus across the energy system.

China’s alternative energy industry has been developing rapidly, while applications of green-and-smart energy have become the focus of the world. In a series of government development policies for *“Going Global”* that include* “One Belt, One Road”*, the *“Silk Road Fund,”* the *“China-Pakistan Economic Corridor,”* and the *“Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar (BCIM) Economic Corridor,”* international renewable energy investment has become a key focus for China.

Investment and employment of course go together. The IEA’s World Energy Outlook 2016 estimates that *China holds 3.5 million of the 8.1 million renewable energy jobs globally*.

*Chinese institutional investment assets under management rose by 500% from 2005-2015*, from US$1.1trillion to US$7.1 trillion. This makes China the second or third-largest institutional investment market globally, and its presence in this space is expected to increase to US$10 trillion by 2020. The fact that only 2% of the current total is invested offshore is a key statistic: If China increases this ratio to 10% by 2020, it would amount to US$1 trillion of new foreign investment.

China has led the development of the *Asia Infrastructure and Investment Bank (AIIB)* and the *New Development Bank*. When combined with the US$40bn Silk Road Fund and the foreign investment capacity of the *China Import Export Bank*, the *China Development Bank* et al, China is clearly building the financial capacity to drive M&A and to fund follow-up capital expenditure programs required to drive electricity-sector transformations across Asia, Africa and South America.

Read the full 46-pages report at http://ieefa.org/wp-content/uploads...l-Renewable-Energy-Expansion_January-2017.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Shotgunner51 said:


> *State Grid Corp of China (SGCC) is the world’s largest electricity utility*, employing over 1.9 million staff and generating annual sales of US$330bn. In 2012, SGCC set a target for US$50bn of foreign investments by 2020. As of 2015, SGCC had invested US$30bn of that amount, including in three separate multi-billion dollar transactions in Brazil and Pakistan. SGCC made the largest renewable energy and electricity distribution deal of 2016 in the US$13bn acquisition of a controlling stake in Brazil’s CPFL Energia SA. International grid connectivity is a key priority of SGCC.



State Grid is now laying an UHV line across the Yellow Sea and, hopefully, the gained experience will be utilized when concrete steps are taken to create a NEA electricity grid, involving Russia, Mongolia, China, South Korea and Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> State Grid is now laying an UHV line across the Yellow Sea and, hopefully, the gained experience will be utilized when concrete steps are taken to create a NEA electricity grid, involving Russia, Mongolia, China, South Korea and Japan.


UHV across the Yellow Sea? Between Jiangsu and Shandong over the sea? Awesome! Anyway SGCC is world leader in UHV tech, wish nations in Northeast Asia can come to an agreed plan quickly so that SGCC can get the *Asia Super Grid* done asap.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/the-...together-to-maximize-renewable-energy.459415/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

China electricity output from photovoltaic plants rose 80 percent in the first quarter after the world’s biggest solar power market increased installed capacity.

Solar power generation rose to 21.4 billion kilowatt-hours in the three months ended March 31 from a year earlier, the National Energy Administration said Thursday in a statement on its website. China added 7.21 gigawatts of solar power during the period, boosting its total installed capacity to almost 85 gigawatts, the NEA said.

The power-generation increase comes even as more solar plants stand idle because of congested transmission infrastructure. China idled about 2.3 billion kilowatt-hours of solar power in the first quarter, up from 1.9 billion kilowatt-hours a year earlier, according to the NEA data.

Central and eastern China accounted for about 89 percent of new capacity, the NEA said.

_— With assistance by Feifei Shen

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...rease-in-solar-power-output-as-capacity-added_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Not just at home, Chinese products have powered solar plants around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> Not just at home, Chinese products have powered solar plants around the world.


Yes, see above post 107, China dominates world's solar equipment manufacturing and exports.


> *Five of the world’s six largest solar-module manufacturing firms in 2016 are in China*.



Check *Trina Solar* (天合光能), *Jinko Solar* (晶科能源) or *JA Solar* (晶澳太阳能) which are among the most advanced:
trinasolar.com/cn/
trinasolar.com/us/index.html
jinkosolar.com/
jasolar.com/​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China Said to Mull 3 Mega Power Firms in $855 Billion Reshuffle*
Bloomberg News May 08, 2017 6:30 am ET

(Bloomberg) -- *China is considering plans to create three power giants through mergers of eight coal-fired and nuclear generators with combined assets of almost 5.9 trillion yuan ($855 billion)*, according to people with knowledge of the plan.

The proposal, which is only one option being considered as the government of President Xi Jinping seeks to restructure the state-run power sector, hasn’t been finalized and is subject to change, said the people, who asked not to be identified as the information isn’t public. The mergers are proposed for the unlisted parent companies, not units traded in Hong Kong and Shanghai, the people said.

The three planned power giants would be created through the following combinations:

China Huadian Corp. and China Guodian Corp., two of the biggest coal-fired power generators, may merge with China National Nuclear Corp., the second-biggest nuclear power operator in China. The combined company would have 297 gigawatts of capacity and 2.04 trillion yuan in assets, according to data published on company and regulator websites, as well as annual reports.
China Datang Corp., one of the five biggest coal-fired generators, may merge with China General Nuclear Power Corp., the largest nuclear power operator, and Shenhua Group Corp., the country’s biggest coal miner, as well as a major rail operator and power producer. The combined company would have 241 gigawatts of capacity and 2.09 trillion yuan in assets.
China Huaneng Group, the country’s biggest coal-fired power producer, may merge with State Power Investment Corp., a coal-fired power company that also owns State Nuclear Power Technology Corp., the unit building the country’s Westinghouse-designed AP1000 third-generation nuclear reactors. The combined company would have about 262 gigawatts of capacity and assets of 1.75 trillion yuan.
China Huadian declined to comment, while a spokesman for China Shenhua wasn’t able to respond immediately. The remaining companies didn’t immediately respond to requests for comment sent by phone, fax and email.

Nobody responded to faxed requests for comment sent to the State-owned Asset Supervision and Administration Commission, which regulates state-owned companies; the National Development and Reform Commission, the country’s chief economic planner; and the National Energy Administration.

An industrywide regroup would build on Xi’s efforts to cut industrial overcapacity, accelerate the overhaul of the bloated state-owned sector and reduce the country’s reliance on coal. Utilization at China’s power generation facilities last year averaged 3,785 hours, the lowest since 1964, according to the National Energy Administration.

Reforming the state-owned sector is also key to Xi and Premier Li Keqiang’s goal of rebalancing the $11 trillion economy away from an over-reliance on debt-fueled infrastructure investment and exports to one powered more by services and consumer spending. The country will deepen consolidation of state-owned enterprises this year, Xiao Yaqing, chairman of Sasac said in March.

©2017 Bloomberg L.P.

http://washpost.bloomberg.com/Story?docId=1376-OOR6JM6JTSE901-0PPM3L6SJ7MP8GFCAU9RISQ540

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Goldwind buys $82m windfarm*
By ZHENG XIN | China Daily | Updated: 2017-05-09







A windfarm in Jiuquan, Gansu province. [Photo/VCG]

*Deal is in line with trend to diversify earnings by investing abroad*

Chinese wind turbine generator maker Xinjiang Goldwind Science & Technology Co Ltd announced its plan on Monday to purchase a wind farm project in Australia for A$110 million ($81.5 million), vying for a greater presence in the international market.

The project's 149 wind turbines will be Australia's largest single wind farm.

Goldwind said it will buy Stockyard Hill Wind Farm Pty Ltd from a unit of Origin Energy Ltd, and will invest up to A$335 million for further development to strengthen its competitive advantage in the country.

It had already obtained investment approval from Australia's Foreign Investment Review Board, said the Chinese company.

Analysts said the purchase is in line with the recent trend of Chinese companies in the electric power sector, seeking to diversify their earnings by investing abroad, and Australia's energy sector will continue to attract China utilities.

"This trend is unlikely to abate in the next few quarters given the high level of interest in the part of Chinese companies," said Joseph Jacobelli, a senior analyst with Asia utilities and infrastructure research at Bloomberg Intelligence.

"Chinese electric power utilities still find Australia an attractive investment target and will continue to seek assets there in the next few years."

According to Jacobelli, Australian energy markets remain open, the country has low sovereign risk and Chinese companies are also increasingly familiar with it.

"Australia attracted at least nine Chinese utility deals in the past 10 years, mostly State-owned grid operators and generators, with five of them worth more a total of more than $4 billion."

According to a report on China's power utilities M&A trend released by Bloomberg Intelligence by Jacobelli and Charles Shum, domestic and overseas M&A by Chinese electric power utilities could accelerate in the next few quarters thanks to financial strength, poor markets at home and policy support, and net debt to equity is the lowest in at least five years for many developers, increasing their acquisition firepower.

On the other hand, government policy also strongly supports Chinese power companies' expansion abroad, it said.

According to Goldwind, the deal does not require approval or filing by the National Development and Reform Commission, the Ministry of Commerce, the State Administration of Foreign Exchange or other related institutions in China.

"The Stockyard Hill project may be particularly interesting because not only is Goldwind investing in a jurisdiction with a high level of transparency, which reduces investment risks, but it also managed to secure a 22-year long term power purchasing agreement, from 2019 to 2030, at A$60 per megawatt-hour with the seller of the wind farm, further lowering Goldwind's investment risks," Jacobelli added.

***

_I heard that Puerto Rico was in distress and failed for bankruptcy. I wonder what sort of resources they have. China may offer some lucrative deals in return for long term profitable asset acquisitions.
_
@Shotgunner51

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> Goldwind buys $82m windfarm


Good M&A by *Goldwind,* downstream vertical integration is a way to expand business, and that Australia should be a steady market.

By now Goldwind is the world's #2 largest wind turbine manufacturer with 12.8% of market share (*Simens* merged with *Gamesa* last year, hence overtaking Goldwind).

In fact 5 out of top 10 largest are from China, others include *United Power*, *Ming Yang*, *Envision*, *CSIC Haizhuang* (they're very good in offshore wind turbine). Overall competition is fierce though, Siemens-Gamesa (Germany) has 13.2% is #1 world largest, *Vestas* (Denmark) has 12.0% is #3.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

What hell the windfarm is? I just heard of buying grainfarm, fruitfarm, poultry farm...


----------



## Shotgunner51

Place Of Space said:


> What hell the windfarm is? I just heard of buying grainfarm, fruitfarm, poultry farm...


In Chinese 风力发电场, is one form of power plant, serves same purpose as a hydropower station, coal-fired power plant or nuclear power plant. On its upstream there are wind turbine manufacturers (e.g. Goldwind), on its downstream its the grid operators (e.g. SGCC). The value chain or supply chain is like: 

Steel/materials Corp --> Components Corp --> Wind Turbine Corp --> Wind Farm --> Power Grid --> Consumers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

*SolarWorld collapses as Europe's solar industry eclipsed by China*
By Christoph Steitz | FRANKFURT






Europe's embattled solar power industry has been dealt a fresh blow, with cut-price competition from China driving Germany's SolarWorld (SWVKk.DE) into insolvency and wiping out quarterly profits at SMA Solar (S92G.DE).

Shares in SolarWorld, which employs around 3,000 people and was once Europe's largest solar panel maker, plunged about 80 percent on Thursday after the group said it would file for insolvency.

"This is a bitter step for SolarWorld, the management board and staff and also for the solar industry in Germany," said Chief Executive Frank Asbeck, known as the "Sun King" in the German solar industry's heyday.

Read the full article at http://www.reuters.com/article/us-sma-solar-results-idUSKBN1870ZV

***********************************************************

*Europe’s Solar Industry Is Now Collapsing Due To Cut-Price Competition From China*
May 11, 2017 ·by Kelley Walters






In recent times China has been giving Europe’s solar power industry a run for their money. They have since driven SolarWorld, a German-based company to insolvency and further reduced the overall profits of SMA Solar, the world’s largest maker of solar inverters feeding solar power to various electricity networks.

This stern competition saw shares in SolarWorld drop by about 8% on Thursday alone, leaving the company to issue a statement saying that they would now need to file for insolvency. Chief Executive Officer, Frank Asbeck also issued a further statement acknowledging the poor step forward, not just for SolarWorld but also the solar industry as a whole in Germany [1].

Regardless of the massive government subsidies that aided Europe in building their well-known global solar industry, even industry giants like SMA Solar reported a drastic drop in their first quarter profits by about 90 %. Overtime, the reduction in government support has led to a decline in the industries reproducibility and this coupled with the rise in Chinese competitors like JinkoSolar, Trina Solar and Canadian Solon have further contributed to the decline in their popular European counterparts like Q-Cells, Conergy and Solon [2].

*China continues to dominate*

While Europe had hoped that cutting costs would help them once again gain momentum, they were wrong as China has continued to grow, now becoming the world’s largest market for solar products, having encouraged leading local firms to increasingly supply other regions with products. This has not only resulted in cheaper prices but also affected Europe further [1]. SMA Solar has since commented on this, stating that China has raced to the forefront due their intensive pricing policies, their attempts to tap into foreign markets and their abilities to overcome and compensate any form of shortcomings in the sales and services sector. SMA Solar further said that they hoped to expand their energy management businesses in March in the hopes that the market would then show higher entry barriers for their Chinese competitors [3].

In addition to statements issues by SMA Solar, the popular German wind turbine maker; Nordex also issued a statement saying that its intake of orders in the first quarter had also dropped drastically by about 40%. They too confirmed that this was most likely due to the increasing competition within European markets. That being said it was also noted that their shares dropped by 6% to the bottom of Frankfurt’s technology index while SMA shares dropped by a further 2% [2].

Read the full article at https://www.belairdaily.com/europes...g-due-to-steady-chinese-competition/6630.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Steel/materials Corp --> Components Corp --> Wind Turbine Corp --> Wind Farm --> Power Grid --> Consumers


This industry is huge!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Shotgunner51 said:


> *SolarWorld collapses as Europe's solar industry eclipsed by China*
> By Christoph Steitz | FRANKFURT
> 
> View attachment 396404
> 
> 
> Europe's embattled solar power industry has been dealt a fresh blow, with cut-price competition from China driving Germany's SolarWorld (SWVKk.DE) into insolvency and wiping out quarterly profits at SMA Solar (S92G.DE).
> 
> Shares in SolarWorld, which employs around 3,000 people and was once Europe's largest solar panel maker, plunged about 80 percent on Thursday after the group said it would file for insolvency.
> 
> "This is a bitter step for SolarWorld, the management board and staff and also for the solar industry in Germany," said Chief Executive Frank Asbeck, known as the "Sun King" in the German solar industry's heyday.
> 
> Read the full article at http://www.reuters.com/article/us-sma-solar-results-idUSKBN1870ZV
> 
> ***********************************************************
> 
> *Europe’s Solar Industry Is Now Collapsing Due To Cut-Price Competition From China*
> May 11, 2017 ·by Kelley Walters
> 
> View attachment 396405
> 
> 
> In recent times China has been giving Europe’s solar power industry a run for their money. They have since driven SolarWorld, a German-based company to insolvency and further reduced the overall profits of SMA Solar, the world’s largest maker of solar inverters feeding solar power to various electricity networks.
> 
> This stern competition saw shares in SolarWorld drop by about 8% on Thursday alone, leaving the company to issue a statement saying that they would now need to file for insolvency. Chief Executive Officer, Frank Asbeck also issued a further statement acknowledging the poor step forward, not just for SolarWorld but also the solar industry as a whole in Germany [1].
> 
> Regardless of the massive government subsidies that aided Europe in building their well-known global solar industry, even industry giants like SMA Solar reported a drastic drop in their first quarter profits by about 90 %. Overtime, the reduction in government support has led to a decline in the industries reproducibility and this coupled with the rise in Chinese competitors like JinkoSolar, Trina Solar and Canadian Solon have further contributed to the decline in their popular European counterparts like Q-Cells, Conergy and Solon [2].
> 
> *China continues to dominate*
> 
> While Europe had hoped that cutting costs would help them once again gain momentum, they were wrong as China has continued to grow, now becoming the world’s largest market for solar products, having encouraged leading local firms to increasingly supply other regions with products. This has not only resulted in cheaper prices but also affected Europe further [1]. SMA Solar has since commented on this, stating that China has raced to the forefront due their intensive pricing policies, their attempts to tap into foreign markets and their abilities to overcome and compensate any form of shortcomings in the sales and services sector. SMA Solar further said that they hoped to expand their energy management businesses in March in the hopes that the market would then show higher entry barriers for their Chinese competitors [3].
> 
> In addition to statements issues by SMA Solar, the popular German wind turbine maker; Nordex also issued a statement saying that its intake of orders in the first quarter had also dropped drastically by about 40%. They too confirmed that this was most likely due to the increasing competition within European markets. That being said it was also noted that their shares dropped by 6% to the bottom of Frankfurt’s technology index while SMA shares dropped by a further 2% [2].
> 
> Read the full article at https://www.belairdaily.com/europes...g-due-to-steady-chinese-competition/6630.html



An expected outcome of competition; some have to die out so that others can be born and thrive. What matters is scientific progress, affordability and availability of new technologies. 

China out-competing its peers in most renewable technologies not surprising given the long term effort has been placed by the country on this industry. 

China does not sell opium to open up trade markets. It is all fair competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

All buses in the southern Chinese city of Guangzhou will be powered by electricity by 2020, according to a work plan on the development of new energy vehicles released by the municipal development and reform commission.

The move is part of efforts by Chinese cities to reduce carbon dioxide emissions and fight air pollution.





Eighteen charging points are put into service at a parking zone in the center of Guangzhou, Guangdong Province on August 9, 2016. /VCG Photo

Guangzhou, currently seeking public opinion on the plan, aims to replace all petrol and diesel powered buses with electric ones by 2020, when the city will have around 30,000 new energy public vehicles including taxis, shared cars and government vehicles.

From 2017, every newly added or replaced bus in Guangzhou will be an electric vehicle, the plan says.

Meanwhile, the capital of Guangdong province plans to lower the price of electric vehicles, reduce maintenance costs and install more charging stations in order to encourage more consumers to buy electric vehicles. More than 120,000 private electric cars are expected to be on Guangzhou's roads by 2020, according to the document.

The megacity, with a population of over 14 million, will have a total of 100,000 charging points by 2020. The number of parking spaces with electric car chargers will be no less than 30 percent of the total parking bays in new office buildings, shopping malls and restaurants.





Electric vehicles for a car-sharing service in Beijing. /VCG Photo

Emissions by motor vehicles are one of the major pollutants in Chinese cities, many of which have suffered from frequent smog episodes in recent years. As China pledges to peak its carbon emissions by 2030, authorities are promoting the development of new energy vehicles nationwide.

In 2016, China had a total of 1.09 million new energy vehicles, a sharp increase of 86.90 percent from the previous year, statistics from China Association of Automobile Manufacturers showed.

China is also the fastest growing electric vehicle market in the world. Among the approximately 774,000 electric vehicles sold worldwide last year, China contributed 53 percent.

https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d6b544f3341444e/share_p.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China Activates World’s Largest Floating Solar Power Plant*
May 26th, 2017 by *Steve Hanley*






The largest floating solar power plant in the world is officially in operation. Located in the city of Huainan in the Anhui province in China, the system has a power output capacity of 40 megawatts, which isn’t huge by today’s standards, but was just a decade ago.

Floating solar farms have several advantages, not the least of which is they don’t use up valuable land in densely populated areas. China has over 100 cities with populations of more than 1 million. The US, by comparison, has 10.

The panels help to conserve precious freshwater supplies by lowering the amount of evaporation into the surrounding atmosphere. In return, the water keeps ambient temperatures around the solar panels lower, which helps boost their efficiency and limit long-term heat-induced degradation.

The most interesting thing about the floating solar power plant in Huainan, however, is that the lake supporting it was created by rain after the surrounding land collapsed in a process known as subsidence following intensive coal mining operations over a period of years. Anhui province is rich in coal reserves and has been the source of much of the coal used to power the Chinese economy.

_“Sungrow supplied the plant’s central inverter unit, which transforms direct current from the solar panels into an alternating current for delivery to the local power grid,”_ I Drop News reports. _“The manufacturer also supplied a customized combiner box that aggregates power from multiple solar panel arrays and sends it to the central inverter. The combiner box has been specifically designed for floating PV plants and can operate in environments with high humidity and salt spray."_​
Unlike the US, where government policies are shifting to support more coal mining and coal-burning power plants, China is committed to leaving its coal-powered past behind and keep becoming a global leader in renewable energy. It has pledged to invest hundreds of billions of dollars into solar power as well as wind and hydro by the year 2020.

Last year, a 20 megawatt floating solar power plant also came online in Anhui province. This past January, China activated the massive Longyangxia Dam Solar Park. Covering 10 square miles, it generates a whopping 850 megawatts of power — enough for 200,000 households.

In its quest to become a world leader in renewable energy, China is putting its money where its mouth is. By the time America figures out that it has been thrown under the bus by Donald Trump on energy, it will have ceded its global leadership in the area to China and will struggle to be anything other than a follower in the future as China reaps the financial rewards of its leadership.

https://cleantechnica.com/2017/05/26/china-activates-worlds-largest-floating-solar-power-plant/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

*




*
*China’s Goldwind Announces Free Wind Farm Training Course for US Coal Miners*
By David Zazoff - May 30, 2017
Read the full article at https://marketexclusive.com/china-goldwind-free-wind-farm-training/112586/

*Chinese Turbine Manufacturer Goldwind Wants to Hire Out-of-Work Coal Miners *
by Julian Spector May 23, 2017
Read the full article at https://www.greentechmedia.com/arti...oldwind-wants-to-hire-out-of-work-coal-miners

*Chinese Company Offers Free Wind Power Training For Coal Miners In Wyoming*
May 29th, 2017 by *Steve Hanley* 
Read the full article at https://cleantechnica.com/2017/05/2...free-wind-power-training-coal-miners-wyoming/

*Goldwind Acquires Another Texas Wind Farm From RES*
Posted by Betsy Lillian on *May 23, 2017*
Read the full article at http://nawindpower.com/goldwind-acquires-another-texas-wind-farm-res

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Shotgunner51 said:


> *
> View attachment 400915
> 
> *
> *China’s Goldwind Announces Free Wind Farm Training Course for US Coal Miners*
> By David Zazoff - May 30, 2017
> Read the full article at https://marketexclusive.com/china-goldwind-free-wind-farm-training/112586/
> 
> *Chinese Turbine Manufacturer Goldwind Wants to Hire Out-of-Work Coal Miners *
> by Julian Spector May 23, 2017
> Read the full article at https://www.greentechmedia.com/arti...oldwind-wants-to-hire-out-of-work-coal-miners
> 
> *Chinese Company Offers Free Wind Power Training For Coal Miners In Wyoming*
> May 29th, 2017 by *Steve Hanley*
> Read the full article at https://cleantechnica.com/2017/05/2...free-wind-power-training-coal-miners-wyoming/
> 
> *Goldwind Acquires Another Texas Wind Farm From RES*
> Posted by Betsy Lillian on *May 23, 2017*
> Read the full article at http://nawindpower.com/goldwind-acquires-another-texas-wind-farm-res



Goldwind is on a investing and buying spree.

They are already the largest wind energy company in terms of installations.


Goldwind unseated Vestas, the longtime top global manufacturer, as the leader in annual capacity.

“Most wind turbine suppliers rode a record wave of wind capacity installation globally,” says Jesse Broehl, senior research analyst with Navigant Research. “This is especially true for the Chinese suppliers that represented 48 percent of 2015 capacity additions.”
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160518005103/en/Goldwind-Unseats-Vestas-No.-1-Wind-Turbine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> Chinese suppliers that represented 48 percent of 2015 capacity additions.


48% global market share! Good work by Goldwind, United Power, Ming Yang, Envision, CSIC Haizhuang (they're very good in offshore wind turbine) and all Chinese wind tech firms.

Yes Goldwind overtook Vestas and became #1 largest in 2015, but then Siemens merged with Gamesa in 2016, their combined size marginally overtook Goldwind. Germans and Danish (Vestas) are also key players in the game, wish team China can achieve overwhelming dominance as in solar game!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Godman




----------



## Place Of Space

New engergy consumption grow fast in China, however its share is still very small. Take a look at following graphics:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Place Of Space said:


> New engergy consumption grow fast in China, however its share is still very small. Take a look at following graphics:
> View attachment 401350
> 
> 
> View attachment 401351


*Renewable techs* are indeed fast expanding, well they are very new, gonna take time to build, so for the mean time *coal techs* are still important (CTX, ultra-supercritical plants, CCS, etc). Last year coal dropped to 62% of mix, more importantly coal consumption dropped by 4.7%, dropping three years in a row.

Advanced *ultra-supercritical* plants use additional technology innovations to bring temperatures to more than 1,400 degrees Fahrenheit and pressure levels to more than 5,000 pounds per square inch, thus further improving efficiency.​





China has begun various *CCS (Carbon Capture and Storage)* solutions, and has built the world's first near-zero emissions coal-fueled power plant - the *Huaneng Tianjin IGCC *(Integrated Gasification Combined Cycle)* Plant* - since 2009 (operational since 2011).





_Huaneng Tianjin IGCC (Integrated Gasification Combined Cycle) Plant, Phase 1_

The Tianjin IGCC plant is just the starter for nation-wide INDC (*Intended Nationally Determined Contribution*) program to use modern high efficiency low emission (HELE) coal-fired power generation and develop carbon capture and storage (CCS). The five-year plan is seeking to reduce all emissions from coal-fired power and other industrial uses, not just CO2 emissions but also SOx, NOx and other particulate matter. Steps are taken to *close down smaller inefficient power stations* and is* building large HELE coal-fired power plants* to meet electricity demand.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/re-d...advances-in-clean-coal-ctx-technology.403881/​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Place Of Space said:


> New engergy consumption grow fast in China, however its share is still very small. Take a look at following graphics:
> View attachment 401350
> 
> 
> View attachment 401351


Why there is no data of nuclear share?


----------



## Shotgunner51

Beast said:


> Why there is no data of nuclear share?













http://www.cec.org.cn/guihuayutongji/tongjxinxi/niandushuju/2017-01-20/164007.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871362297834254338

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

*Future Energy: China leads world in solar power production*
By Chris Baraniuk Technology reporter 22 June 2017




Image copyrightGETTY IMAGES
Image captionChina may consume more electricity than any other country, but it is also now the world's biggest solar energy producer
Ten years ago, Geof Moser had just graduated with a master's degree in solar energy from Arizona State University - but he didn't feel much opportunity lay at his feet in his home country.

So he headed for China.

"The solar industry was fairly small and there weren't a lot of jobs," he remembers. "Just a few for installation." But the Chinese government had big ambitions to expand solar and Moser saw his chance.

He spent some years accumulating knowledge about the Chinese solar industry, before co-founding Symtech Solar, which designs solar panel systems using Chinese parts.

*Market access*
The idea is to make it easy for organisations outside China to access components without the hassle of having to source and assemble lots of different parts.




Image copyrightSYMTECH
Image captionGeof Moser took his solar energy expertise to China because of the opportunities in the industry
"You don't want to buy a car door or a car engine, you want to buy a car," he explains.

Symtech now has a portfolio of small projects dotted around the world and it is hoping to increase installations in the Middle East, thanks to a new office in Oman.

Moser isn't the only US entrepreneur who turned to China. Alex Shoer, of Seeder, helped to launch a business that brings solar panels to the roofs of buildings within the country.

He deals with foreign businesses who, say, want to make their Beijing office a little greener. The firm says it has so far erected three megawatts' worth of solar installations, with another 28 megawatts on the way for various clients.




Image copyrightGETTY IMAGES
Image captionChina installed more than 34 gigawatts of solar capacity in 2016
"We will source the capital to finance, pay for the whole project and then sell the power at a discount," Shoer says. Again, the model relies on sourcing the right parts at a favourable cost.

These kind of installations are known as "distributed generation" projects, in which electricity is produced on a small scale, at or very near to a specific point of consumption.

Within China, distributed generation is growing at an extraordinary rate, driven in large part by farmers who use the panels to power agricultural equipment that might not be connected to the grid.




Image copyrightGETTY IMAGES
Image captionChina's mega projects have become possible thanks to the rapidly falling cost of solar cells
Shoer comments that he was attracted by Beijing's commitment to the solar industry. For years it has encouraged local authorities to do what they can to boostproduction, research and development.

*Renewables growth*
China's rapid expansion of renewable energy facilities has since caught headlines around the world.

According to the International Energy Agency (IEA), the country installed more than 34 gigawatts of solar capacity in 2016 - more than double the figure for the US and nearly half of the total added capacity worldwide that year.

Early figures for 2017 show China has added another eight gigawatts in the first quarter alone.

"It's a huge market," says Heymi Bahar at the IEA. Most of the world's solar cells are made in China and Taiwan, he adds - more than 60%.

The impressive scale doesn't stop there. The largest solar farm in the world - Longyangxia Dam Solar Park, all 30sq km of it - is a Chinese project. And the country recently opened the world's largest floating solar farm, in Huainan, Anhui Province.




Image copyrightGETTY IMAGES
Image captionChina has the world's largest floating solar power plant
It has been constructed over an old coal mine, which over the years had filled with rainwater. Sungrow, the Chinese firm that provided solar cells for the venture, says its system automatically monitors current and voltage generated by the cells, along with humidity, which can affect their efficiency.

Because of the abundant water nearby, cleaning the panels - an endless task for solar farmers - will be easier, according to those behind the facility.

These mega projects have become possible, and indeed more common, thanks to the rapidly falling cost of solar cells.

"What we were all hoping for 20 years ago when the idea of cheap solar was just a dream, was that someone would come into this on an industrial scale and drive down the cost," recalls Charles Donovan, at Imperial College Business School.

"That is exactly what China has done."




Image copyrightGETTY IMAGES
Image captionDespite China's impressive progress, only 1% of its power comes from solar energy
But today, solar energy production accounts for just 1% of China's total energy demand. A huge 66% of demand still comes from coal, something that the country's National Energy Administration wants to change drastically by 2050 - not least because of China's well-known air pollution problems.

But by that key date of 2050, a very different mix of energies could be powering China, should some projections become reality. One government report even suggested that renewables could supply 86% of the country's energy needs, with solar providing around a third of that.

Can China do it? According to one expert observer, the answer is, "maybe".

"What China is trying to do is rationalise a very large, fast growing system," explains Jeffrey Ball at Stanford University's Center for Energy Policy and Finance. Ball is the lead author of a recent report that details China's success as an innovator in the solar panel industry.

*Lofty ambitions*
But as Ball points out, the revolution has not been without teething issues. For one thing, Chinese subsidies, which some argue are unsustainable, have not always been smoothly administered. The "feed-in tariff", for example, often offered to solar companies that generate electricity, has sometimes been paid late.

"The government is often a year or more late in delivering that revenue - that wreaks havoc with the financials on a project," says Ball.




Image copyrightGETTY IMAGES
Image captionChina has recently cut the value of the subsidies it gives to solar power producers
The value of subsidies has recently been cut, too. What's more, China's large solar farms are largely in less densely populated areas in the west of the country, far from population centres like Beijing or Shanghai, in the east.

Building extra grid capacity to transfer it is time-consuming and expensive. This leads to a problem known as curtailment - a solar farm produces, say, 20 megawatts of electricity but can only find buyers for 15 megawatts.

*More from Future Energy*

Will buses be run on coffee?
"Depending on who you talk to in the provinces that have by far the largest amount of solar production, curtailment rates are 30% and in some cases significantly higher than 30% - that's extraordinary and that's a real problem," explains Ball.

Whether China can achieve its lofty ambitions for renewable energy remains to be seen - but it has certainly proved its ability to foster a world-leading solar industry. For US entrepreneurs like Geof Moser, that's enough to propel his own business towards further growth for now.

"The reality is that renewable energy is very cheap - especially solar energy," he says. "And the reason is China."

http://www.bbc.com/news/business-40341833

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cyberian

China's total solar power capacity as of 2017 alone is now nearing UK's entire electrical capacity. Just amazing.


----------



## ashok321

> "The reality is that renewable energy is very cheap - especially solar energy," he says. "And the reason is China."



True!

India is indulging in solar power too, but as a consumer and not a producer.
India imports truckloads shiploads of solar panels from China.

While the China is cow, India/Modi buys its milk.

ROFOL to the hilt at 10th pass myopic Modi who hides his degree!

*Against China, India has no class. Period*


----------



## Fledgingwings

Thumbs for China


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China is Building Carbon Capturing Plants to Reduce Greenhouse Gas Emissions*
Author Dom Galeon Editor Abby Norman June 20, 2017

_China has started construction on the first of eight large-scale carbon capture and storage plants, as part of the country's efforts to decrease the country's carbon footprint. China is also leading the world in terms of the use of renewable energy._






*A Sense of Responsibility*

As one of the world’s largest countries, China is also one of the world’s largest producers of greenhouse or planet-warming emissions. The country isn’t getting behind on efforts to change that status, though, as it’s now leading the fight against climate change. The most recent is a plan to open eight large-scale, carbon-capture storage facilities, construction on the first of which is already underway.

The Yanchang Integrated Carbon Capture and Storage Project, located in the Shaanxi Province, will be China’s first investment in a facility that turns carbon dioxide (CO2) emissions from coal into gas fuel plants. Once fully operational, it would capture about 400,00 to 800,000 tons of CO2 every year, according to AFR Weekend. That’s about the same reduction that could be expected by taking 80,000 cars off the streets for a year.

_“It’s one of eight large-scale CCS projects — in varying stages of evaluation and subject to approval — that China is considering,” _Tony Zhang, a senior adviser in Australia-based Global CCS Institute, told the _Digital Journal_. The non-profit institute provided China with technical and advisory support on the project.​
*Every Effort Counts*

Carbon-capture and storage (CCS) technology has recently been in the headlines, with the opening of the world’s first commercial carbon capture plant in Switzerland earlier this month. A similar facility is expected to go live later this year in Houston, Texas. This approach to solving the climate problem attempts to make fossil fuel-based plants cleaner.

It’s not the only proposed solution out there, though: recently, there has been a surge in renewable energy sources, as evidence by the growing reliance on solar and wind in a number of countries. These are also becoming a more economic solution in many parts of the world, as well as providing a wealth of job opportunities. CCS plants, on the other hand, may prove to be too costly for some countries.

For China, every effort counts. Aside from its investment in CCS, the country is also working on increasing its renewable energy sources — it’s already the world’s largest producer of solar energy — as well as using more electric vehicles in a number of its cities. China is looking to decrease its CO2 emissions from 2016 to about one percent this year, according to a forecast by its National Energy Administration.

References: Digitaljournal, Global CCS Institute

https://futurism.com/china-is-building-carbon-capturing-plants-to-reduce-greenhouse-gas-emissions/

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## TaiShang

Reading the accomplishments of China's internet companies in many fields of ITC, the vision of China's leadership to initially protect China's nascent internet industry from unfair competition and monopoly by foreign established business appears to be more amazing. 

No developing country in the world is immune to the monopolistic control of a Western (mostly US) internet company and they lack competitive home grown business. China, thankfully, has avoided failing into the trap of fake neo-liberal free trade crusade at the time the corporate US was at its pinnacle of strength.

Now, they scramble to stop Alibaba to buy MoneyGram on phony grounds, when their own creation comes back to bite.

China (or, corporate China) should not be over altruistic. Speak softly, like Ma Yun does, but act viciously. In the end, there pie is not big enough and the West has already taken a bigger share than it deserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Noble effort!


----------



## JSCh

* PV power station put into use in east China's town *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-27 20:47:13_|_Editor: An_





Aerial photo taken on June 27, 2017 shows a photovoltaic (PV) power station in Si'an Town, Changxing County of east China's Zhejiang Province. A PV power station was officially put into use on Tuesday in Si'an, which allows agricultural production under the PV panels and is expected to generate more than 70 million kwh electric power every year. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China tests its first intercity train powered by new energy*

2017-07-04 13:43

People's Daily Online _Editor: Gu Liping_





(Yuan Dan/Changchun Daily)

China's first intercity train that is powered by new energy is being tested in Inner Mongolia, said the developer, CRRC Changchun Railway Vehicles Co., Ltd.

*Able to shift its power source between the grid and batteries, the train can cover a range of over 200 kilometers using its off-grid power source. The technology allows the train to run on tracks of different standards.*

The train will be powered by the grid and will use its batteries in areas where power is unavailable. Its top speed could reach 160 kilometers per hour.

The development of the train is significant because it can play a role in China's accelerating urbanization and regional integration, according to experts.

Not only does the new train combine the functions of high-speed and light-rail trains, but experts think it will give China greater voice in terms of international standards.

China's electric railway network has grown in recent years. But natural reserves and tourist sites also limit that expansion because of possible damage to the natural landscape and even regional ecologies. Using its off-grid power source, the new-energy train can cross those areas.

Thanks to new sound-proof materials and optimized sound insulation, the train noise is reduced. In addition, the train offers an onboard wireless networks.

The new-energy train could also play an important role in countries along the Belt and Road, experts said. Some of these countries are still using single track railways with complicated signal systems for both passengers and freights. New-energy trains would improve transportation efficiency and quality without constructing new railways or changing signal systems.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/07-04/263998.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

Wow... Run on different gauges of tracks. That's something new.


----------



## powastick

Is this pic real or fake?


----------



## JSCh

powastick said:


> Is this pic real or fake?


*HK group to pluck 5gW from the sun*
By ZHENG XIN | China Daily | Updated: 2017-02-15 10:11 
*
Editor's Note:* _China aims to increase the share of non-fossil fuel in its overall energy to more than 15 percent by 2020 and to 20 percent by 2030, according to the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20) for Renewable Energy released by the National Energy Administration in January. Renewable energy companies are key to meeting the targets. To find out whether or not they are on the right course, China Daily interviewed top officials of several companies engaged in solar power, geothermal, wind power and biomass. What we get to see are their ambitious development and overseas expansion plans against the backdrop of China's commitment to saving natural resources and cutting greenhouse gas emissions._

China Merchants New Energy Group Ltd has promised to set up 100 solar power stations in the next five years, with a total installed capacity of 5gW to promote green energy along the Belt and Road trading routes.

The Hong Kong-based company also aims to offer countries along the Belt and Road clean energy projects integrated with photovoltaic, wind power, water and electricity power solutions, it said.

Most countries along the routes are developing countries and they are faced with unbalanced industrial structures, said chief executive Li Yuan.

Li said: "For them, infrastructure and energy are two key areas to optimize allocation of resources. Our projects can assist these countries to accelerate replacement of traditional energy and lower energy costs."

"Panda Solar Power Plants," shaped in the image of a giant panda, are innovative power stations combining new energy with high technology. The aim is to promote youth engagement in promoting world green and sustainable energy development in Italy, Turkey, India, Sri Lanka and other countries along the route.

These power plants will help countries along the route to popularize green power and promote Chinese brands in these countries, it said.

A 100 mW Panda Solar Power Plant could provide 3.2 billion kWh green power in 25 years, which is equal to offsetting 1.056 million tons of coal and 2.74 million tons of carbon dioxide emissions, according to the CMNE.

The CMNE acquired six grid-connected photovoltaic power plant projects in the UK this year. With an installed gross capacity of 82.4 mW, this is the first new energy acquisition project that Chinese enterprises would complete in the United Kingdom following Brexit.

China has the largest capacity for photovoltaic energy in the world, 77.42 million kW at the end of 2016, thanks to 34.54 million kW of capacity added in the year, the National Energy Administration stated.

China's photovoltaic capacity and its increase in 2016 were the biggest in the world, with the country's solar plants generated 66.2 billion kW hours of power last year, accounting for 1 percent of the country's total power generation.

China is to expand its photovoltaic capabilities, adding over 110 million kW of solar power by 2020.

===#####===​
*The World’s First Panda Power Plant Officially Connected to Grid*




(Datong China, 29 June 2017) Hong Kong listing company under China Merchants New Energy and the world's leading eco-development solutions provider, Panda Green Energy Group Limited (00686.HK, “Panda Green Energy”, formerly known as “United Photovoltaics Group Limited”) is pleased to announce that the world’s first Panda Power Plant in Datong Shanxi was officially connected to the grid.

Datong Panda Power Plant has an aggregate install capacity of 100MW, of which the first phase 50MW project was successfully connected to grid. Panda Green Energy launched the innovative project to construct Panda Power Plant in May 2016, and signed a cooperation agreement with the United Nations Development Program on 1 September. In the same year on 20 November, the construction of Datong Panda Power Plant officially commenced. On 14 May this year at the “Belt and Road” Forum for International Cooperation in Beijing, the Panda Power Plant project was incorporated into the Action Plan on Jointly Promoting “Belt and Road” Construction signed by the Chinese government and the United Nations, becoming the important landing projects of China’s “Belt and Road” initiative.

Datong Panda Power Plant is the starting point of the Panda Green Energy’s global layout on Panda Power Plant project, which is of great significance to the global green energy application, green concept communication and energy transformation. A 100MW Panda Power Plant can provide 3.2 billion kWh of green electricity in 25 years, equivalent to saving 1.056 million tons of coal, or reducing 2.74 million tons of carbon dioxide emissions. In the next five years, Panda Green Energy will carry out the “Panda 100 Program”, build Panda Power Plants along the “Belt and Road” countries and areas, and bring in the integrated multi-energy green ecological solutions.

The World’s First Panda Power Plant Officially Connected to Grid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scherz

Wow that will result into a massive battery waste.


----------



## onebyone

*The cutest solar farm ever is now live on the grid*
YI SHU NG Jul 5, 2017







Who knew clean energy could be this cute?

China connected a panda-shaped solar power plant to the grid last week.

SEE ALSO: How clean energy is transforming the world, in 5 charts

The project was built by the aptly-named Panda Green Energy, and has an output of 50MW, enough to power more than 8,000 U.S. households, according to _Inhabitat_.

It's located in Datong, a city in the province of Shanxi, northern China.

Another panda is in the works on the site.

_




A bird's eye view of the completed project.
IMAGE: 
PANDA GREEN ENERGY
_
Two types of solar panels -- white thin film photovoltaic (PV) cells and black monocrystalline silicon PV cells -- give the plant the look of China's favourite monochromatic animal.

It's hoped that when the plant is complete, it will have an output of 100MW, and output 3.2 billion kWh of solar energy in 25 years.

The power plant is part of a UN Development Program (UNDP) effort to promote clean energy to China's youth, and aims to teach young people about sustainable energy. It will host a summer camp organised by the UNDP and Panda Green Energy in August, for teenagers aged 13-17.

The UNDP is also organising open design challenges with Panda Green Energy.

"Designing the plant in the shape of a panda could inspire young people and get them interested in the applications of solar power," Panda Green Energy's CEO, Li Yuan, told state-owned Xinhua in May last year.
_





Artist's impression of a planned project in Fiji.
IMAGE: 
PANDA GREEN ENERGY
_
Panda Green Energy is hoping to build panda-shaped power plants in other countries in central and Southeast Asia, too.

The company is planning to expand into countries like Fiji and the Philippines, and wants to build over 100 panda-shaped plants in the next five years. The plants will include motifs inspired by local animals, like the koala or rhinoceros.

"I believe that the panda solar power plants will become a tourist hotspot, and in future we'll export these panda power plants to other parts of the world," Li told Xinhua.

http://mashable.com/2017/07/05/panda-power.amp

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Dotachin

It does look cute! Would be a pleasant surprise to the overflyers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sliver

watching these posts on PDF warms up the forum. thanks for the post @onebyone .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Wave energy device passes regulatory test for application*

2017-07-11 08:53

Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

*China has made vital progress in developing wave energy devices which make it possible to generate electricity when the wave is less than half a meter high, laying the foundation for wave power generation in the future.*

A wave energy device developed by the No.38 Research Institute of China Electronics Technology Group Corporation has passed the acceptance test of the State Oceanic Administration of China, the Xinhua News Agency reported Monday.

The institute has made important progress in key technologies of the wave energy device such as wave power hydraulic transmission and device control.

Nearly three months' experiments on the sea proved that the device can generate electricity stably, said the Xinhua report.

The institute spent a total of three years to develop the device on South China's Hainan island. With the help of a comprehensive intelligent control technology, the team enhanced the effect of energy absorption and developed a new stabilization technology to accomplish an effective conversion from ocean wave energy to kilovolt-level power.

Wang Zhenshou, director of the device development project, told Xinhua that the floaters of the device could float on the water on normal days and be curled to the shore when a storm came, noting that installed capacity of the device is 5 kilowatts, which is expandable.

According to a 2012 report on China's oceanic renewable energy, the reserve of China's coastal waters is equivalent to about 1.7 billion kilowatts and 600 million kilowatts of that is technically convertible.

There is a huge potential for wave power to become a key source of clean and renewable energy in the future.

China established a special fund for renewable ocean energy in May 2010. The fund has invested about 1 billion yuan ($147 million) in supporting 96 programs so far.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/07-11/264823.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China to test underwater gliders, submersible in latest expedition*

2017-07-11 08:18

Xinhua _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

Chinese scientists will begin testing the country's self-developed underwater gliders and autonomous unmanned submersible in yet another maritime scientific expedition.

The equipment -- 12 gliders, one submersible, and a Raman spectrometer -- was loaded on the research vessel "Kexue" (Science), which left Qingdao in east Shandong Province Monday.

The program's lead scientist Sun Song said such devices demonstrate China's strong maritime research capability.

Sun said scientists would use the equipment in research of deep-water cold seeps in the South China Sea.

Cold seeps are located at the sea floor where hydrocarbon-rich fluid seepage occurs. Sun said the whole ecosystems at the cold seeps, where sunlight can not reach, is supported by hydrocarbons.

A deeper research into the cold seeps may reveal the secrets of the evolution of life on Earth, which could trace to the earliest ecosystems formed by microorganisms, Sun said.

From the South China Sea, the research ship will sail to Yap Trench for marine organism and ecology survey. It is scheduled to return to Qingdao in late September.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/07-11/264810.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

What an innovative idea coupled with clever principles.
Against the Indian run-of-the-mill, generic & dime a dozen solar farms.


----------



## JSCh

*China's Biggest Wind-Turbine Maker Expands in Philippines, Australia*
Bloomberg News
July 12, 2017, 1:02 AM EDT

Goldwind inks 132MW turbine supply deal in Philippines
Co. agrees to buy planned 530MW wind farm in Australia
Xinjiang Goldwind Science & Technology Co., China’s biggest wind-turbine maker, is expanding its footprint abroad with new deals in the Philippines and Australia.

During the second quarter, Goldwind and Shanghai Electric Power Design Institute Co. signed a turbine supply agreement for the 132-megawatt Pasuquin wind farm in the Philippines, the first deal for a Chinese turbine maker in the market, unit Goldwind International Holdings (HK) Ltd. said in an emailed report.

Goldwind in May agreed to buy the Stockyard Hill wind farm in Australia’s Victoria state from Origin Energy Ltd. The project has planned capacity of 530 megawatts.

The deals come as turbine orders in China fall as growth slows. Goldwind International said it has signed contracts for almost 2 gigawatts outside China as of the end of June.

Last month, Goldwind reached an in-principal agreement with Aurora Energy Pty to build a 144-megawatt wind farm at Cattle Hill in Tasmania’s Central Highlands, according to the report.

Goldwind also presented its new 3-megawatt platform to its key clients in Africa in May, the unit said.

_— With assistance by Feifei Shen

_
China's Biggest Wind-Turbine Maker Expands in Philippines, Australia - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's panda-shaped solar plant begins trial operation *
By Fan Yixin
2017-07-28 22:28 GMT+8






A solar power station shaped like a giant panda started its trial operation on Friday in Datong City in North China’s Shanxi Province.

The station was completed at the end of July. It’s the first panda-shaped solar plant in the world.






An aerial view shows an image of two panda cubs. /CGTN Photo​
It is scheduled to be fully operational by August 10. An aerial view shows an image of two panda cubs. More details will be added, including grass to make the picture more vivid and an image of a pair of pandas will complete the family.






Grass needs to be added to complete the whole picture. /CGTN Photo​
The Panda Green Energy Group began construction of the solar power station in 2016 by collaborating with the United Nations Development Program, in a bid to promote the use of green energy. Its capacity will reach 100MW and can produce energy equivalent to more than million tons of coal, reducing CO2 emissions and cutting other emissions by 500,000 tons over the course of the next 25 years.






An image of two pandas will be built to complete the panda family. /CGTN Photo​
The station was built with black and off-white photo-voltaic panels, making it look like pandas from above. What’s more interesting is that the movement of the sun will make the pandas smile. The idea came from a 17-year-old overseas Chinese student, who hoped that it would appeal to people to protect the environment by using green energy.






The city of Datong has an abundant amount of sunshine all year long. /CGTN Photo​
The establishment of the panda solar power station in Datong is just a starting point. The Panda Green Energy Group has a global plan to build around 100 similar plants in countries and regions along the Belt and Road Initiative's coverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China starts work on world's second-largest hydropower station *
 CGTN
Published on Aug 3, 2017

China started construction on the Baihetan project on Thursday. It will be the world's second-largest hydropower station once completed. The power station is located on the lower reach of the Jinsha River.The Baihetan project is currently the largest power station under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*CGN starts work on Welsh wind farm*
By Cecily Liu in London | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-08-03 00:00

China General Nuclear's renewable energy unit announced on Wednesday it has started building the Brenig onshore wind farm in Wales. It is carrying out the work in partnership with Britain's Jones Bros Civil Engineering.

The 16-turbine project is due to be completed in 2018. It will have the capacity to generate up to 37.6 megawatts of power and could potentially power 25,000 households.

Lu Wei, general manager of CGN European Energy Company, said Brenig is significant because it is the first time the company has led the construction of a wind power project.

Lu said the area's geography and its high-quality wind source meant the project attracted bids from many leading energy suppliers. CGN's ability to secure the project was a good reflection of the company's capabilities, Lu said.

Incorporated in 2014 in France, CGN European Energy Company is a wholly owned subsidiary of CGN, which is an investor in the United Kingdom's nuclear power sector. CGN European Energy Company focuses on investment, construction, operation, and management related to wind and solar power generation.

Since its establishment, CGN European Energy Company has taken on energy projects in the UK, France, Belgium and Ireland. The company says it is the seventh-largest new energy operator in Europe.

The Brenig wind farm should take between 12 and 15 months to construct. So far, it has created 6.4 million pounds ($8.46 million) of contracts for local companies, and Lu said he expects the project will stimulate the UK economy even more and continue to create jobs after the end of construction.

CGN European Energy Company also brought in the UK's Natural Power as a partner on the project. Natural Power will provide technical support in the construction process.

Lu said CGN European Energy Company investment into new energy has already exceeded 1 billion euros ($1.18 billion). He added that the company is looking to invest in projects in the area covered by the Belt and Road Initiative.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Shotgunner51 said:


> *China Activates World’s Largest Floating Solar Power Plant*
> May 26th, 2017 by *Steve Hanley*
> 
> View attachment 400458
> 
> 
> The largest floating solar power plant in the world is officially in operation. Located in the city of Huainan in the Anhui province in China, the system has a power output capacity of 40 megawatts, which isn’t huge by today’s standards, but was just a decade ago.
> 
> Floating solar farms have several advantages, not the least of which is they don’t use up valuable land in densely populated areas. China has over 100 cities with populations of more than 1 million. The US, by comparison, has 10.
> 
> The panels help to conserve precious freshwater supplies by lowering the amount of evaporation into the surrounding atmosphere. In return, the water keeps ambient temperatures around the solar panels lower, which helps boost their efficiency and limit long-term heat-induced degradation.
> 
> The most interesting thing about the floating solar power plant in Huainan, however, is that the lake supporting it was created by rain after the surrounding land collapsed in a process known as subsidence following intensive coal mining operations over a period of years. Anhui province is rich in coal reserves and has been the source of much of the coal used to power the Chinese economy.
> 
> _“Sungrow supplied the plant’s central inverter unit, which transforms direct current from the solar panels into an alternating current for delivery to the local power grid,”_ I Drop News reports. _“The manufacturer also supplied a customized combiner box that aggregates power from multiple solar panel arrays and sends it to the central inverter. The combiner box has been specifically designed for floating PV plants and can operate in environments with high humidity and salt spray."_​
> Unlike the US, where government policies are shifting to support more coal mining and coal-burning power plants, China is committed to leaving its coal-powered past behind and keep becoming a global leader in renewable energy. It has pledged to invest hundreds of billions of dollars into solar power as well as wind and hydro by the year 2020.
> 
> Last year, a 20 megawatt floating solar power plant also came online in Anhui province. This past January, China activated the massive Longyangxia Dam Solar Park. Covering 10 square miles, it generates a whopping 850 megawatts of power — enough for 200,000 households.
> 
> In its quest to become a world leader in renewable energy, China is putting its money where its mouth is. By the time America figures out that it has been thrown under the bus by Donald Trump on energy, it will have ceded its global leadership in the area to China and will struggle to be anything other than a follower in the future as China reaps the financial rewards of its leadership.
> 
> https://cleantechnica.com/2017/05/26/china-activates-worlds-largest-floating-solar-power-plant/


*World's largest floating solar farm starts operating*
By Guo Kai | chinadaily.com.cn | 2017-08-15 11:22


















A floating solar farm on a coal mining subsidence area in Panji district of Huainan, Anhui province, on June 7, 2017. [Photo/VCG]

A gigantic 40-megawatt floating solar farm has started generating power in Huainan, a coal-rich city in East China's Anhui province. The farm could power about 15,000 homes a year.

More than 120,000 photovoltaic panels were installed on floats covering around 86 hectares on the water surface of a coal mining subsidence area, according to the company running the project, a branch of the Sungrow Power Supply Co Ltd.

Xiao Fuqin, deputy general manager of the branch, said that the floats are 200 to 300 meters away from the bank on the subsidence area that is 400 hectares, to ensure the decreasing water does not impact the farm.

"On the surface, the floats just stay on the water, and the truth is that more than 1,000 reinforced concrete piles are installed on the bed, keeping the floats in order," Xiao said.

The farm has a life of 25 years, and that demands the facilities must be designed to resist the aging factors, such as the heat, salt and humidity that comes from being on the water.

A floating solar farm has advantages of not taking up scarce land resources compared with a conventional solar farm, protecting the environment and benefiting the local development.

Drones patrol the floating solar farm, said Xiao. "The drones are the patrollers, and they will first arrive at the scene to supervise and take photos."



​Workers are installing panels at a floating solar farm in Panji district of Huainan, Anhui province, on June 7, 2017. [Photo/VCG]



A floating solar farm on a coal mining subsidence area in Panji district of Huainan, Anhui province, on June 7, 2017. [Photo/VCG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's Gree Showcases Its Local Energy Internet System, G-IEMS at IFA Berlin*

*Gree Electric Appliances Inc. of Zhuhai* 
Sep 01, 2017, 13:53 ET

BERLIN, Sept. 1, 2017 /PRNewswire/ -- On September 1, Gree Electric initiated a global launch of G-IEMS Local Energy Internet System at IFA (Internationale Funkausstellung Berlin), the Consumer Electronics Show in Berlin. This complete ecosystem integrates electricity generation, storage, transformation and efficient energy use with real-time energy management, centralized energy information administration and lightweight interaction. It will shift the global energy industry towards a future with clean energy and smart solutions, and build a new world of network energy.

"The success of Gree's G-IEMS is critical to the world's energy conservation and it will bring the undertakings to a new level," noted Prof. Leo Lorenz, an Academician of the German Academy of Science and a member of the Nobel Committee, at the conference.

The G-IEMS developed by Gree makes solar energy utilization and its power allocation possible and even better by the integrated management of systems of photovoltaic power generation and storage, along with electrical grids and electric equipments. It greets China's energy reform policies including peak load shifting and the conversion to cleaner energy, and provides for users easier access to clean, safe, reliable and efficient energy.

With G-IEMS, a beautiful vision for the future city is outlined -- a solar-powered city based on the G-IEMS, enables every household to enjoy solar power systems and store energy for their own use but at the same time connect their homes to grids. In this way, individuals can use the power generated by the systems while selling the remaining stock to the country. It's said that solar power systems help to solve the problem of energy crisis, in which promises of power storage and transformation are fulfilled. Also, solar air conditioning and DC appliances can enrich the family of electrical equipments to meet electricity demand. In the future, electrical grids can provide more channels for power transmission, where users will also be producers and thus centralized electricity generation can be reduced.

For now, Gree's G-IEMS can provide solutions on power generation, storage, utilization and management for households, factories, communities and parks. The G-HIEMS, a household-level energy Internet system, has made breakthroughs in multiport commutation technologies and succeeded in making the energy consumption transparent, safe and efficient. The pressure of public power grids can be therefore deducted by the self-generation, self-consumption and nearby use of distributed energy. As for the G-FIEMS, a factory-level energy Internet system, it has adopted peak load shifting and relieved the stress on the national electricity supply by the connection to grids and real-time power distribution according to official dispatch instructions.

The fruits of Gree's G-IEMS will push forward the world's energy conservation and build a new world of network energy for households, factories, communities, parks and cities.


http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...et-system-g-iems-at-ifa-berlin-300513100.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Tuesday, September 05, 2017, 15:31
*CGN launches offshore wind power project*
Tuesday, September 05, 2017, 15:31 By Chen Meiling



A wind farm invested in by CGN Group operates in Anxi county, Fujian province. (PHOTO PROVIDED TO CHINA DAILY)

Chinese new energy giant China General Nuclear Power Corporation, also known as CGN, launched its biggest offshore wind power project in Pingtan, Fujian province, this year, expecting to generate about 969 million kilowatt hours a year after it is completed in 2019.

The project involves 60 offshore wind turbines and one overland transformer substation, said Ren Yanzhong, deputy general manager of CGN Pingtan Offshore Wind Power Generation.

Once put into operation, the power generated will save about 311,000 metric tons of coal a year, he said.

Since 2007, State-owned CGN has expanded its wind power business across 29 provinces and regions.

The Pingtan project will cost 6.1 billion yuan (US$930 million), its most expensive investment, according to Ren.

He said Pingtan's Dalian island, where the turbines are being constructed, is probably the ideal place to develop such an industry due to geographical factors.

"It is like a slit between islands where the wind speed accelerates," he said. "The devices in the sea can collect strong wind power easily."

"Since wind is not controllable, we can reserve the turbines when the wind falls and put them into use when needed."

The monsoon climate and broad space with no mountains or plants, also contribute to its strength, he added.

CGN has three wind power stations in operation or under construction in Fujian. It expects to launch another two this year in Zhenghe and Pingnan counties.

"Fujian has rich wind resources," he said. "We should make the most of it, although the heavy storm waves and frequent typhoons could cause some trouble from time to time."

Ren said offshore wind power will become a future trend, not only because wind is a completely clean energy but also because offshore construction saves land space.



CGN Group is building a wind farm in Nan'an, Fujian. The farm will comprise 22 turbines and is scheduled to begin operations at the end of November. (PHOTO PROVIDED TO CHINA DAILY)

The distance between each device is more than 300 meters, to guarantee the project will not affect the local fishing industry, Ren said.

The scenery of white windmills standing on the sea and beach has attracted many tourists, he said.

Zhang Zhaoming, Party chief of Pingtan Comprehensive Pilot Zone, said the zone expects to launch five offshore power wind projects with a gross investment of up to 2.3 billion yuan.

It will develop a complete supply chain on its base, including scientific research, manufacturing, engineering, maintenance, training and services, he said.

Ren said the local government has created a good business environment with standardized services and open minds.

"I can see a healthy industrial model is forming in this place," he said.

"The preferential polices are also appealing," he added.

Related polices also involve accommodation and export rebates, he added.

In December 2016, the New Development Bank provided loans worth up to 2 billion yuan for the second phase of the wind power project in Pinghai Bay in Putian, Fujian province.

The bank, founded by the five BRICS countries in 2014, aims to promote infrastructure construction and sustainable development in emerging and developing countries.

The green energy project in Fujian is the second in China to be financed by the bank.

"As an international multilateral financial institution, the bank provides low loan interest rates and long repayment periods," said Peng Jinguang, general manager of Fujian Investment and Development Group.

"We have faith in seizing this opportunity to make Fujian a leading engine for the domestic offshore wind power industry," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*UK-China projects to develop next generation of offshore renewable energy technologies*
*Issue date:* 07 September 2017 

Researchers from the UK and China will collaborate on five projects to develop the next generation of offshore renewable energy (ORE) technologies to enable the safe, secure, cheap and efficient provision of clean energy.

The collaborative, multidisciplinary three-year-long projects will use environmental science, technology and engineering to tackle key challenges affecting the development of ORE systems, such as offshore wind, wave and tide facilities, and maximise their environmental and socio-economic benefits. The projects will determine where the best energy resource is available and where would be best to implement ORE technologies, and inform the development of technology so that structures are resilient to extreme events such as typhoons and earthquakes.

The latest data published by the government in 2017 showed that a record 47 per cent of the UK's electricity was generated by clean energy sources in 2016. Overall, renewable sources - which include onshore and offshore wind, solar farms, hydroelectric dams and biomass - accounted for 25 per cent of the UK's electricity generation.

In addition, the projects will:

showcase the potential of ORE technologies to provide stable power supply for island and coastal communities, particularly in China, but also in UK offshore island communities
improve understanding of resources for ORE systems under different conditions between UK and China, all of which will move both countries closer towards a low carbon economy
help to understand and reduce the risk of extreme events and encourage sustainable development of ORE systems, which could kick-start floating design methods and assess suitability of current standards and methods
help to reduce the uncertainty in resource and the potential power produced, while identifying and informing ORE system build sites. This research could underpin other aspects of ORE development, both engineering and policy
The Engineering and Physical Sciences Research Council (EPSRC) and the Natural Environment Research Council (NERC) are supporting the projects with almost £4 million of funding, which will be distributed from the Newton Fund. The National Natural Science Foundation of China (NSFC) is providing support for all of the projects. The projects have been funded as part of the Joint UK-China Offshore Renewable Energy programme.

*Richard Harrington, Minister for Energy and Industry, *said: The UK is a world leader in offshore wind which helps us meet our climate commitments while we grow the economy and create jobs.

This £4 million investment will support collaborative research into the next generation of offshore technologies with one of our largest global trading partners, unlocking further opportunities for projects across the UK and the rest of the world.

*EPSRC's Chief Executive, Professor Philip Nelson,* said: The Joint UK-China Offshore Renewable Energy programme will build on a successful history of international collaboration between EPSRC and NERC in the UK, and the NSFC in China, across a range of topics.

This multidisciplinary programme has already delivered invaluable research on reducing energy demand at the city scale, the integration of electric vehicles and grid scale energy storage. These new projects bring together some of the leading minds in this field from the UK and China to increase our capacity to generate and distribute affordable, safe, clean energy.

*NERC's Chief Executive, Professor Duncan Wingham*, said: This research will develop the potential of offshore renewable energy technologies, integrating environmental science to provide a better understanding of the energy resources, the sustainable development of ORE systems and where best to locate and deploy these systems to ensure a stable power supply with minimal environmental impact.

*NSFC President, Yang Wei,* said: Further advancing China's already world-leading renewable energy sector is an integral part of the country's 13th Five-Year Plan and will help drive future economic growth and advance the cause of low-carbon development. As always, partnership with the UK in this field helps build upon both sides' complementary strengths in research and innovation and will definitely further strengthen our already productive bilateral relationship in the long run.

*NSFC's Deputy-Director General of the Department of Engineering and Material Science, Professor Che Chengwei*, said: In the long run, it is vital to develop high-efficiency clean energy for a sustainable society. We are delighted to see the ongoing development of UK-China research collaborations, and believe these newly-funded projects lead to positive outcomes that will further strengthen bilateral cooperation.

The projects will ultimately promote economic development in China by bringing down the cost of energy, understanding the environmental processes that can lead to climate change as well as addressing the population welfare issues associated with reliance on fossil fuels.

*Summaries of the projects:*

_Continue-->_ UK-China projects to develop next generation of offshore renewable energy technologies - EPSRC website

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s first 5 MW offshore wind farm scheduled to operate in days*
By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 17:21, September 11, 2017





China’s first offshore wind farm with a capacity above 5 MW is scheduled to be put into operation and connected to the national power grid in mid-September, China Three Gorges Corporation (CTGC), the developer of the project declared recently.

The wind farm is located in Xinghua Bay, southeastern China’s Fujian province. A total of 14 high-output wind turbines from eight domestic and foreign enterprises will be installed to finalize the optimized turbine model for the region.

Given breakthroughs that have been made in high-power wind turbine technologies, an offshore high-tech, large-capacity wind power industry has been established in Fujian. It marked a new stage in the large-scale development of China’s offshore wind power industry.

The first phase of the project was initiated in November 2016 by CTGC with an investment of 1.8 billion RMB ($27.6 million), becoming the world’s first international prototype test site for an offshore high-output wind farm.

Fujian has the most offshore wind power resources in China, and even in Asia at large. The number of its annual utilization hours could reach 4,000, twice the amount of that in Inner Mongolia, which currently ranks first in the country in terms of installed wind power capacity.

Though the offshore wind power generating industry does not have a long history, it has been experiencing rapid development in recent years. Statistics show that wind power accounts for 16% of the world’s generating capacity from renewable resources.

China’s installed capacity of offshore wind farms will reach 15,000 MW. In addition, a batch of demonstration projects of offshore wind farms will be completed with improved technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China turns more to green energy for power supply*

OIL & GAS
Monday, 4 Sep 2017




beh yuen hui







Solar power: Solar panels mounted on concrete piles at the sea cucumber breeding farm produce renewable energy.


DONGYING (China): China is gradually turning to renewable energy to reduce its dependency on traditional power supply which caused massive pollution.

Currently, some 75% of the electricity in the country is still produced by coal fire, but the Government is consistent in developing green energy by investing in almost half of the world’s new photovoltaic installations last year.

In June, Qinghai took the lead by running the entire province of 5.8 million people on wind, solar and hydro power for seven days as a trial project conducted by the State Grid, China’s national electricity company.

*In the north-eastern region of China, another province – Shandong – plays a vital role in the renewable energy sector.

The power generated was enough for 39 million households, about five times the total number of Malaysian households.*

Here, in this rather new industry in line with the Chinese Government’s strategy in promoting sustainable energy to reduce pollution, the intelligence of the Chinese is put into good use creating comprehensive projects that pushed their profits to great extent.

At the river mouth of Dongying, an industrial coastal city of Shandong province, Dongying Shuguang Solar Power invested in a renewable energy project.

A total of 230,000 solar panels were mounted on concrete piles above the water that covered an area of some 1,000 ha, the size of about 160 football fields.

“This is a solar-integrated agriculture project. We breed sea cucumber in the water, under the photovoltaic panels,” said business manager Tang Yongchao, adding that such methods would make the land more productive.

Tang said the company invested 590 million yuan (RM378mil) in the project and expected to see returns in seven years.

Last year, the company, which started in 2015, generated 86 gigawatt hours (GWh) of electricity – enough to cater for nearly 150,000 households in China.

“We will be opening up another sector of 30ha, which we believe can generate 26GWh of power,” he pointed out, adding the electricity is sold to State Grid.

When the project runs on full-scale in the near future, the usage of coal in thermos-electricity power generation could be reduced by 28,000 tonnes a year.

Tang revealed that the same power-integrated agriculture method could be applied to farming, planting crops or fruits under the solar panels.

In Jinan, the capital city of Shandong, Linuo Group is one of the pioneer enterprises in the solar energy industry.

The company covers the whole solar power chain, ranging from primary tubes and photovoltaic products to energy conservation and environmental protection-related equipment.

Being a leader in solar technology, its tube products accounted for more than 65% of the Chinese market.

Zhang Beiwen, the group’s vice-president, is very confident in the development of green energy, citing the falling solar technology cost and promising government policy as being among the reasons that will greatly boost the industry in China.

The gigantic wind turbines created a fairy- tale picturesque scene for Dongying city. Guohua (Dongying Hekou) New Energy company made a huge contribution to this unique attraction.

The company operates seven wind power plants with 569 wind generators in two districts, namely Hekou and Binzhou, generating 55GWh of electricity while reducing 490,000 tonnes of carbon emission.

China and the United States are the biggest greenhouse gas emitters in the world.

Under its 13th five-year power plan, the country has pledged to increase the share of renewable energy and reduce carbon emissions per unit of GDP by 60% by 2030.

It also planned to spend 2.5 trillion yuan (RM1.6 trillion) on green energy by 2020.


Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...-energy-for-power-supply/#imUCgMwdBOsUrxRQ.99

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China's first commercial solar thermal power station begins test run *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-11 16:35:42_|_Editor: An_





XINING, Sept. 11 (Xinhua) -- China's first commercial solar thermal power station has begun a test run and is scheduled to send power to the grid by the end of this year, said the operator on Monday.

The Delingha solar thermal power station operated by the China General Nuclear Power Group (CGN) in northwestern province of Qinghai made its first test run on Aug. 31 with all equipment running normally, the company said.

The project approved by the National Energy Administration in 2016 has an installed capacity of 50 megawatts of electricity, equivalent to the power produced by 60,000 tonnes of coal a year.

Sources with CGN said the plant can reflect sunlight to a central receiver to heat water, which produces steam to power a turbine for generating electricity. It is the first time that the technology has been put into commercial use in China.

Built on the sparsely populated plateau, the demonstration plant is expected to boost China's efforts to meet the 2030 target of producing 20 percent of its overall energy from renewable sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Bolivia signs deal with Chinese firm to build hydroelectric plant *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-12 07:12:11_|_Editor: Yang Yi_





LA PAZ, Sept. 11 (Xinhua) -- Bolivia's state electricity company, ENDE, signed on Monday a contract with Chinese firm Sinohydro to build the Ivirizu hydroelectric dam.

In a ceremony in the department of Cochabamba, attended by President Evo Morales, the contract was signed, allowing Sinohydro to build the dam itself with an investment of 172 million U.S. dollars.

Future stages of construction will involve the construction of tunnels and access paths to the dam, as well as the installation of machinery.

Morales, in his speech, pointed out how Ivirizu would help Bolivia to become an energy center in South America and encouraged Sinohydro to meet the deadlines it had set.

The Minister of Energy, Rafael Alarcon, said that Sinohydro had won the contract for the dam construction on the second tender and that ENDE would be tasked with overseeing the substation and transmission lines linked to the dam.

He added that the Central Bank of Bolivia (BCB) had extended a loan worth 549.9 million U.S. dollars for the project.

The Ivirizu hydroelectric dam will be built over four years and is expected to have a full capacity of 279.9 megawatts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Dubai awards contract for final phase of solar park*
16 Sep 2017



AFP / STRINGER Visitors look at screens displaying images of the Mohammed bin Rashid Al-Maktoum Solar Park on March 20, 2017, at the solar plant in Dubai

The Gulf desert emirate of Dubai on Saturday announced the award of a $3.8-billion contract for the final phase of a solar park aimed at generating 5,000 megawatts of electricity by 2030.

The local government said the contract for the fourth and final phase went to Chinese conglomerate Shanghai Electric and ACWA Power of Saudi Arabia.

The solar park named after Dubai's ruler, Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashed Al-Maktoum, went online in 2013 and the final phase is to be launched in stages from 2020, bringing the overall cost to $13.6 billion.

Dubai, which has dwindling oil reserves unlike Abu Dhabi, a fellow member of the United Arab Emirates (UAE), has set a target of 2050 to produce 75 percent of its electricity needs from renewable energy sources.

Abu Dhabi, the UAE capital, is building four nuclear power plants, each with a 1,400-megawatt capacity, the first of which is scheduled to launch operations in 2018. The overall costs are put at more than $25 billion.

The UAE has announced it plans to invest a total of $163 billion in projects aimed at supplying the country with almost half of its energy needs from renewable sources.


Dubai awards contract for final phase of solar park | AFP.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China-invested PV power station enters operation in Russia *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-17 15:03:28_|_Editor: Xiang Bo_





HARBIN, Sept. 17 (Xinhua) -- A 15-megawatt photovoltaic power station, with investment from China-based Sirius Holding Group, has been put into operation in Astrakhan, Russia.

The station generates 15,000 kilowatt-hours of electricity per hour.

Cui Zhiwei, deputy general manager of Sirius, said the company's investment was expected to be recouped in five years.

Power demand in Russia has seen sustainable growth thanks to its economic recovery in recent years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese to dominate high-end solar market with mono-crystalline development*
2017-09-19 10:43 Global Times/Agencies _Editor: Li Yan_ 

Under a new program, China is pushing the solar industry toward mass market high-performance solar cells so far used mainly in high-tech products like satellites.

Making these cells more affordable will likely further boost a sector that has already disrupted global electricity generation.

It will also put pressure on international solar cell makers, such as Canadian Solar, REC Solar, Sharp and Sunpower, which compete with Chinese leaders including LONGi Green Energy Technology, Trina Solar and JA Solar Holdings.

Under its 2017 "Top Runner Program", China's National Energy Administration plans to add 8-10 gigawatts (GW) of solar capacity to its existing 80 GW.

"This shift... could have far-reaching implications for the global solar industry, especially vaulting China into the top ranks of countries pursuing solar R&D," Stanford University said in its 2017 report on the solar industry.

World solar power generation capacity has ballooned to around 300 GW from just 1 GW in 2000, according to International Renewable Energy Agency (Irena) data, and that number is set to double again by 2020.

That growth has largely relied on multi-crystalline silicon photovoltaic cells - sometimes called polycrystalline - in which solar units consist of multiple silicon crystalline cells.

These have been cheaper to produce than the more efficient mono-crystalline cells, which are made from single crystalline units.

The price of multi-crystalline cells has dropped to well below 50 cents per watt from $80 in 1980.

But prices are now converging as China scales up production of mono-crystalline cells.

Energy Trend, a consultancy, says the average price of a Chinese high-efficiency, multi-crystalline cell is $0.225 per watt, compared to just $0.319 per watt for high-efficiency, mono-crystalline cells.

"With poly-silicon products, we have seen the [development] ceiling. Now, we are ramping up investment of mono-solar," said Xie Tian, director of quality management at LONGi Green Energy Technology. "Mono-crystalline could take more than 50 percent of the market," he said, up from around one-fifth today.

Analysts say demand for mono-crystalline panels is already strong.

"Many panel makers...can't meet orders. Their bookings are full until next year," said Jason Tsai of Energy Trend.

Mono-crystalline technology is not new, but because of its cost, it was mainly being used in high-tech space products until recently.

But its use is likely to grow as the cost differential narrows, meaning a higher efficiency can be had at a similar price.

Under the "Top Runner Program", payouts known as ''Feed-in-Tariffs'' will favor high-efficiency projects.

"It's much easier to meet the requirements of mono [now], therefore it [the program] is accelerating investment in mono," said Steve O'Neil, CEO of REC Solar, a Singapore-based panel maker owned by Chinese State-owned ChemChina.

Germany's Fraunhofer Institute for Solar Energy, a leader in solar development, said in July the record laboratory efficiency for mono-crystalline was 26.7 percent per cell, versus 21.9 percent for multi-crystalline.

While China is driving the shift to mono-crystalline, producers globally are adapting. REC Solar, for example, says it is starting to move into mono-crystallines after focusing largely on multi-crystalline cells.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China's homegrown wind turbine rolls off production line *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-24 11:28:51_|_Editor: An_





CHONGQING, Sept. 24 (Xinhua) -- A giant wind turbine developed by China has rolled off the production line in the southwestern municipality of Chongqing.

The turbine, coded H140-3MW, has a diameter of 140 meters, according to HZ Windpower, a subsidiary of the state-owned China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation.

The turbine has the longest diameter among all the turbines of the same level. It can generate 3,000 kilowatt hours of electricity per hour at a wind speed of 9.6 meters per second, the company said.

Besides its sheer size, the turbine is quite adaptable to the environment. It can operate between 40 degrees Celsius and minus 30 degrees Celsius, and can work in high, windy, salty and frosty environment.

The turbine is a breakthrough for the company, and it will contribute to the development of the wind power market, said a staff with the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China’s largest photovoltaic charging station opens in Shanghai *
Source: Globaltimes.cn-VCG Published: 2017-11-22 18:33:38

*Highlights: *The Fudian New Energy Photovoltaic Charging Station recently opened in Shanghai. The largest of its kind in China, the spaceship-like station is capable of charging up to 400 vehicles a day. It takes around 20 minutes to fully charge an electric vehicle, according to employees. Photos: VCG












​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Solomon2

JSCh said:


> The turbine, coded H140-3MW, has a diameter of 140 meters, according to HZ Windpower, a subsidiary of the state-owned China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation. The turbine has the longest diameter among all the turbines of the same level. It can generate 3,000 kilowatt hours of electricity -


Per kilowatt-hour generated, wind power was the most dangerous form of electricity generation for decades. The reason? Wind turbine failure, sometimes spectacularly. The trick isn't fashioning the _size_ of these turbines but fabricating the blades and gearboxes so they are durable enough to endure powerful levels of repetitive stress and strain.

So a big reason why new wind turbines are usually installed offshore or in remote areas is because their safety isn't certain. Any idea where this new one will be installed? The article doesn't say.


----------



## JSCh

Solomon2 said:


> Per kilowatt-hour generated, wind power was the most dangerous form of electricity generation for decades. The reason? Wind turbine failure, sometimes spectacularly. The trick isn't fashioning the _size_ of these turbines but fabricating the blades and gearboxes so they are durable enough to endure powerful levels of repetitive stress and strain.
> 
> So a big reason why new wind turbines are usually installed offshore or in remote areas is because their safety isn't certain. Any idea where this new one will be installed? The article doesn't say.


According to this news article in Chinese on 13 Nov,

中国海装首台H140-3MW风电机组实现并网发电 - 新闻资讯 - 中国储能网​
The main product line of the company with many sold in China is land based 2MW low wind speed. But they expect future market demand for bigger system, therefore start a project for land based 3MW in March this year. After 6 months, on 22 Sept, H140-3MW roll off the line (which is the news I previously posted) and immediately sent and installed on a wind power testing base in Zhangbei county, Hebei province on 17 Oct. It is connected to the grid on 3rd Nov.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China Machinery Engineering gets 33 mln USD solar farm procurement contract *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-28 15:02:40_|_Editor: Liangyu_





KUALA LUMPUR, Nov. 28 (Xinhua) -- China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC) has been awarded a 137 million ringgit (33 million U.S. dollars) procurement contract, to supply material and equipment for a solar farm project in Malaysia.

Malaysia's engineering, procurement, construction and commissioning (EPCC) solutions provider for renewable energy infrastructure Mattan Engineering said Tuesday it had appointed CMEC to be its procurement arm for the 50-Megawatt-ac solar farm project.

CMEC, who is part of China National Machinery Industry Corporation, will undertake the necessary package arrangements for the procurement and international transportation of the material and equipment including mounting structures and solar panels, according to a statement issued by Mattan.

"Over the years, CMEC has developed its reputation in the international engineering contracting field including through its involvement in the Belt and Road initiative," said Mattan's executive chairman Levin Tan during the signing ceremony.

He foresaw the appointment would enable both sides to leverage on their respective expertise, experience and resources to ensure this project is completed.

The procurement contract was part of Mattan's 285 million ringgit (69 million U.S. dollars) EPCC contract that had been awarded by Solar Management, the project owner of the solar project. Malaysia Building Society will be financing up to 247 million ringgit (60 million U.S. dollars) for the project.

The solar project is located in Negeri Sembilan, a state lying in Malaysia Peninsula's southwest coast, and is expected to complete by November 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China conglomerate goes offshore with US$803m UK wind farm deal*
China Resources National says stake will raise international profile and help to acquire knowledge of offshore operations

PUBLISHED : Tuesday, 19 December, 2017, 4:35pm
UPDATED : Tuesday, 19 December, 2017, 9:15pm
Eric Ng
China Resources National, one of the country’s largest state-backed conglomerates, has agreed to buy a 30 per cent stake in an offshore wind farm in the UK for £600 million (US$803 million).

The acquisition follows Beijing’s call for companies to “go global”. The firm’s listed power generation unit, China Resources Power (CRP), will take a 40 per cent stake in a purchasing consortium, in its maiden overseas foray.

The remaining 60 per cent will be held by two other subsidiaries, CRP said in a filing to Hong Kong’s bourse on Tuesday.

“The transaction allows the group to participate in the “go global” strategy of the China Resources Group, and take advantage of the attractive geographical opportunity to raise its international profile,” it said. The move will allow CRP to establish “a platform for cross-border expansion into European markets and make a debut investment in the European offshore wind energy sector”, the company added.

The purchase will be settled by buyers’ funds and bank borrowings.

A CRP spokesman said the company, with no current offshore wind farms in China, is keen to gain experience and knowledge of offshore wind farm operations to help its future expansion in China.

“It is a relatively small investment by CRP, but the board is very supportive on the deal since it is offshore UK, where many well-run wind farms are located, and the industry is supported by a good regulatory environment,” he said.

CRP operated 5,330 megawatts of onshore wind farms in China at the end of June, 14.4 per cent of its total capacity of 37,020MW, predominantly coal-fired.

The Dudgeon wind farm, with an annual capacity of 402 megawatts is located off the coast of Norfolk in eastern England.

It is 35 per cent owned by each of Statoil Wind, a unit of the Norwegian state-backed oil and gas giant Statoil, and the Abu Dhabi-based state-backed renewable energy company, Masdar Offshore Wind UK. The seller of the remaining 30 per cent stake to the Chinese consortium is the state-owned Statkraft, Norway’s largest power producer and one of Europe’s largest renewable energy generators.

China Resources National has operations in the power, consumer products, real estate, cement, gas, pharmaceuticals and finance sectors.

It is one of the 98 state-owned enterprises directly under the administration of the central government, and has an indirectly held 62.9 per cent stake in CRP.

CRP shares traded up 1 per cent at HK$14.18 in afternoon trade. The Hang Seng Index was up by 0.8 per cent.


China conglomerate goes offshore with US$803m UK wind farm deal | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* CGN to build 3 GW wind farm off southern China *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-22 16:34:07_|_Editor: pengying_





GUANGZHOU, Dec. 22 (Xinhua) -- China General Nuclear Power Corporation (CGN) said Friday it would build a 3 gigawatt deepwater wind power project off the coast of Guangdong Province.

The country's largest nuclear power operator said it would install wind turbines at two deepwater sea areas near the city of Jieyang.

The company plans to invest 5 billion yuan (760 million U.S. dollars) in the initial period, with the total investment estimated at over 100 billion yuan.

CGN Chairman He Yu said the offshore wind power project was in line with the country's efforts to improve the energy mix for greener economic growth.

Chen Sui, chairman of CGN New Energy Holdings, said the company would build the wind farm into a demonstration project across the country.

CGN New Energy's 150 megawatt wind farm off the coast of Rudong County, east China's Jiangsu Province, went into full operation in September 2016. The farm, 25 kilometers from the coast, was a major breakthrough for China's wind power development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese enterprise builds world's largest single-unit solar power plant in Morocco*
(People's Daily Online) 17:11, January 19, 2018_

_




Power Construction Corporation of China, one of the country’s largest hydro and thermal power project providers, said on Wednesday via its WeChat account that it has completed the second phase of a solar plant with world’s largest single-unit capacity in Morocco.

“The phase II project was completed on Jan. 10. With this clean energy technology, Morocco is expected to grow from an energy-poor country to an energy-rich one. This project is the result of our sincerity and long-term dedication,” the company said.

The second phase of the project will have an installed capacity of 200 megawatts, and the whole solar plant will have a total installed capacity of 510 megawatts once it is completely finished.

Morocco gets long hours of sunlight a year, but as a country with poor fossil fuel reserves, it has to spend $6 billion on electricity imports per year.

The Noor Solar Complex will play a key role in Morocco’s ambitious solar energy development program, which aims to expand solar power to half of the country’s total power projects by 2030.




The project will satisfy the electricity need of over a million households, and cut 760,000 tons of carbon emissions per year.

The project has created nearly 4,000 jobs for locals. A local construction worker, who has worked on the project for more than one year, said the Chinese workers have helped him to improve his skills. “By following them, I have not only mastered skills, but also gained new ones,” the young man said.

The project is also hailed by foreign experts as a great work, because it has created a longer industry chain. The Guardian said it will light up Africa’s path of clean energy development.

The State-owned enterprise signed an engineering, procurement, and construction (EPC) contract for phases II-III of the project with the Moroccan government in 2015. EPC contracts are a common form of contracting in the construction industry.

















​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese technology helps Cuba build largest wind farm *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2018-01-22 10:33:38_|_Editor: pengying_





By Raimundo Urrechaga

HAVANA, Jan. 21 (Xinhua) -- Cuba aims to become one of the more than 100 countries that will meet their energy demands with renewable sources like wind, water or sunlight by 2050, as experts predict.

To reach that goal, Cuba plans to produce around 24 percent of its total energy needs from different renewable sources by 2030.

It is an ambitious target given that as of 2006, the island nation generated only 4.3 percent of its energy from renewable sources.

One of the key projects currently under construction is a vast complex consisting of two wind farms, La Herradura 1 and La Herradura 2, located in the province of Las Tunas, some 600 km east of Havana.

They will generate around 101 Megawatts (MW) of energy that will be fed into the National Electric System.

Behind the complex is Chinese technology, according to Adela Alvarez, an official at Cuba's Integrated Wind Energy Management company.

Cuban officials chose two Chinese companies to supply the project -- Goldwind Science and Technology Co., a global provider of wind turbines over the last three years, and Dongfang Electric Corporation, a firm specializing in renewable energies and high technology.

La Herradura 1 will be equipped with 34 Goldwind wind turbines measuring 65 meters in height with three 37-meter blades, generating 1.5 MW of power distributed in five circuits.

La Herradura 2 will feature 20 Dongfang wind turbines of 2.5 MW each, which will contribute a total of 50 MW to Cuba's electric grid.

Miguel Casi, an official from Cuba's Electric Union, said the first wind farm will save Cuba nearly 40,000 tons of fuel a year, and stop nearly 130,000 tons of carbon dioxide (CO2) from being released into the atmosphere.

"We estimate the second wind farm could save 39,000 tons of fuel a year, as well as 127,000 tons of CO2," Casi said.

The goal is to have at least one circuit operating by the end of this year.

Cuba currently has more than 9,300 windmills and 20 generators distributed in the nation's four existing wind farms, located in the central province of Ciego de Avila, in the southern Isle of Youth as well as in the northeast province of Holguin, where there are two.

Total installed capacity currently stands at 11.7 MW, which means the Caribbean nation ranks 69th worldwide in wind energy.

Havana will host a forum titled Renewable Energies Cuba 2018, from Jan. 30 to Feb. 1, to showcase business opportunities in the island nation in the alternative energies sector for potential foreign investors.

So far, more than 50 firms from 13 countries have confirmed their presence, including a large number of Chinese corporations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* High-tech, long-distance grid to boost renewables *
By Zheng Xin | China Daily | Updated: 2018-01-23 10:18




Two technicians from China Southern Power Grid inspect the Guizhou section of the ±800kV Northwestern Yunnan-Guangdong UHV DC power transmission project. [Photo/Xinhua]
*
Efficient network to connect B&R cities with far-off green energy hubs*

China's ultra-high-voltage direct current transmission technology has substantial potential in countries and regions participating in the Belt and Road Initiative, with related projects enabling long-distance, high-efficiency clean energy transmission.

"Renewable energy is often generated in places far from the cities and industrial centers that consume it, and this technology could efficiently send it over long distances to boost renewables and drive down carbon emissions," said Li Baojin, chief engineer of China Power Engineering Consulting Group Co Ltd, the company responsible for the project design.

"China has demonstrated that UHV DC lines can be built on a massive scale with the success of its ±800kV Xiangjiaba-Shanghai UHV DC power transmission project and±800kV Yunnan-Guangdong DC Extra-high Voltage power transmission project. We are confident the technology will have a positive effect in countries and regions participating in the Belt and Road Initiative."

The country's two major power grid operators, China Southern Power Grid Co Ltd and State Grid Corp of China, started construction on UHV DC transmission lines in 2005 and have successfully built 11 project lines.

Potential markets for the technology include Mongolia, Pakistan, Russia, the Philippines and Turkey.

According to Joseph Jacobelli, a senior analyst tracking Asia utilities at Bloomberg Intelligence, China's UHV DC transmission technology has helped to realize the efficient transmission of clean energy from bases in western and northern China.

"There is very good potential for ±800kV UHV long-distance transmission lines in a variety of regions," Jacobelli said.

"They are particularly useful in areas where power is not generated near the key areas of demand."

Considering the future demand for long-distance energy transmission in countries and regions participating the initiative, the technology will have a substantial market in those regions, he added.

The technology is vital to China's energy development as it optimizes energy distribution across the country, Li said.

He added that the technology has the highest voltage, carries the largest capacity of 8 million kilowatts and travels the longest distance of more than 2,000 kilometers, which can significantly reduce transmission losses due to its high efficiency.

The technology was recently awarded a special award for scientific and technological progress during the National Science and Technology Award Conference in January.

State-owned electricity utility company State Grid has landed ultra-high-voltage electricity transmission projects in Brazil, planning to build transmission lines from the huge Belo Monte hydroelectric dam in the Amazon region to the populous center-south region.

The first phase of the Belo Monte UHV DC Transmission Project is expected to start commercial operations by February this year, Li Lequan, deputy director of State Grid International Development Co Ltd, told China Daily in an earlier interview.

According to Jacobelli, Brazil, with its hydropower potential ranking No 3 in the world after Russia and China, is a country with a vast territory and energy consumption centers that are far from where resources are located, like China. The application of the transmission technology would be just as practical in other countries too, including Pakistan and India, in addition to Brazil, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Zimbabwe commissions Chinese-built power plant*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-03-28 20:42:01|Editor: Lifang






Photo taken on March 28, 2018 shows the Kariba Dam in Kariba, Mashonaland West, Zimbabwe. Zimbabwean President Emmerson Mnangagwa on Wednesday commissioned the 533-million-U.S. dollar Kariba South Hydro Power expansion project, arguably the country's biggest power development project since independence in 1980. (Xinhua/Shaun Jusa)

KARIBA, Zimbabwe, March 28 (Xinhua) -- Zimbabwean President Emmerson Mnangagwa on Wednesday commissioned the 533-million-U.S. dollar Kariba South Hydro Power expansion project, arguably the country's biggest power development project since independence in 1980.

The project is expected to ease power shortages for the country that has faced perennial power shortages due to ageing plants and has had to rely on imports to plug the shortfall.

The project, which entailed the addition of 2x150 MW units, was done by China's hydro power engineering and construction firm, Sinohydro from 2014.

The first unit was completed and started feeding into the national grid in December 2017 while the test run for the second unit was completed two weeks ago.

The expansion project has lifted the power plant's installed capacity from 750 MW to 1,050 MW, making it the country's biggest power plant at present.

Mnangagwa said the completion of the project was an exciting development for the country.

"I am so pleased as I talk to Zesa engineers and their colleagues from China that they worked together from day one...and then the implementation of designs and project they have worked harmoniously to achieve this feat.

"It's a great wonder and it shows what we can achieve as a government in collaboration with other institutions to access technology from our friends. We now have 300 MW transmitted into our grid henceforth which we will deduct from our importation of power. This is the way to go," Mnangagwa said.

He thanked China for providing Zimbabwe with state-of-the-art power engineering and technology.

"We assure you that our engineers and technicians are going to maintain this asset for the benefit of our country," he said.

"The cost of this project is around 533 million dollars and it's money well spend, " he addded.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*First Mass Production Line for Solar Glass*
DOU SHICONG 
DATE: WED, 04/18/2018 - 15:36 / SOURCE:YICAI





CNBM Chengdu Opens China’s First Mass Production Line for Solar Glass​
(Yicai Global) April 18 -- CNBM Chengdu Optoelectronic Material Co. has opened China’s first large-scale solar glass production line as it looks to hone in on renewable energy technologies.

The unit under state-backed China National Building Material Group Co., Asia’s largest glass fiber maker, spent eight years developing cadmium telluride thin-film solar modules, which are used in the material, state-owned news agency Xinhua reported. The plant, which opened yesterday in CNBM Chengdu’s hometown, will bridge the technological gap between China and other nations, the report added.

“Nowadays, more and more buildings are using glass curtain walls,” said Pan Jingong, general manager of CBNM Chengdu. “But ordinary glass will heat up under sunlight and cause light pollution. Photovoltaic glass can turn that excess energy into clean energy for the building itself.”

Pan predicts a piece of ordinary glass worth CNY80 (USD12.7) could sell for as much as CNY1,000 (USD159) if it is processed as solar glass. There is huge market potential and a new green industry lies ahead, he added.

Photovoltaic glass sandwiches thin solar cells between two panes of traditional glass, slightly reducing the amount of light traveling through but allowing windows to generate energy from the sun’s light. The technology will lay a solid foundation for the construction of large-scale eco-friendly buildings, added Chu Junhao, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China builds wind turbine installation ship that can stand wind as strong as hurricane*
New China TV
Published on Apr 29, 2018

China has built a massive ship that installs wind turbines at sea. The vessel can stand wind as strong as 16 in scale, equivalent to a medium hurricane.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Dunhuang 100MW Molten Salt Tower Concentrated Solar Power Plant was reported to have recently completed civil work. It is expected to connect to grid in august 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

May 16, 2018

*CNESA Global Energy Storage Market Analysis – 2018 Q1 (Summary)*

*1. THE GLOBAL MARKET*

In the first quarter of 2018, the global electrochemical energy storage market experienced a growth of 94MW, a decrease of 37% from Q1 of last year.

In a regional comparison, the United Kingdom showed the greatest increase in new energy storage capacity, at 54.5MW. The United States followed closest behind in new growth. Installations in the United Kingdom and the United States were primarily devoted to ancillary services applications, with such applications making up 99% and 60% of the United Kingdom and the United States’ total installations, respectively.

In distribution of applications, ancillary services displayed the highest operational capacity at 73.8MW, or 79% of the total, an increase of 228% from Q1 of 2017. Behind-the-meter and renewable integration applications were second and third at 14% and 7%, respectively.

In a comparison of technologies, Li-ion batteries held the highest capacity at 93.7MW, or 99.7%. Li-ion batteries were distributed throughout a variety of energy storage applications, with the largest portion concentrated in ancillary services applications, at 79%.

*2. THE CHINESE MARKET*

China’s newly installed electrochemical capacity was relatively small in the first quarter of 2018, therefore the below analysis focuses only on projects that are newly planned/under construction.

In a regional comparison, projects newly planned/under construction were largely distributed in the areas of Xinjiang, Tibet, Jiangsu, and Inner Mongolia. Of these regions, Tibet and Xinjiang possessed the largest installations, both at 100MW and utilized in renewable integration applications.

In applications newly planned/under construction, the largest capacity was concentrated in renewable integration, at 200MW, or 88% of total applications. Behind-the-meter and ancillary services applications were second and third, at 8% and 4%, respectively. Of these applications, renewable integration and ancillary services both relied completely on Li-ion batteries. Behind-the-meter applications relied primarily on lead-acid batteries, at 89% of the total.

In technologies, projects newly planned/under construction were primarily Li-ion battery and lead-acid battery based, with Li-ion batteries comprising the largest capacity at 211MW, or 93% of the total. Li-ion battery usage was distributed amongst renewable integration, ancillary services, and behind-the-meter applications, with the most prevalent usage seen in renewable integration, at 95%.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*World's largest offshore wind platform delivered in E.China*
2018-05-22 16:43
By： xinde marine news



The world's largest offshore wind power installation ship, Longyuan Zhenhua III, was delivered on Friday in Nantong City of east China's Jiangsu Province. 

The homemade platform is 100.8 meters long, 43.2 meters wide, 8.4 meters high, which can accommodate 120 people. 

On the platform, workers can install and hoist large-scale offshore equipment, and pile wind turbines. 

"The lifting capacity of similar platform in Europe is 1,600 tons, but that of this one is 2,000 tons by using double hoisters and 1,500 tons by using a single hoister," said Wu Fusheng, a member of the Chinese Society of Naval Architects and Marine Engineers. 

Moreover, the platform is forwarding thinking in its design and can install more advanced wind turbine generators which have larger installed capacity.

"The installed capacity of offshore wind turbine generator in China is generally about five to six megawatts, but that of the turbines that can be lifted up by this platform can reach eight to 10 megawatts, so we have been ready for the future," said Dai Wenkai, vice president of the Shanghai Zhenhua Heavy Industry Co., Ltd., manufacturer of the platform. 

It is learned that the platform has a maximum underwater working depth of 50 meters and can save more than 20 percent of construction cost compared with other platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Domestic solar firms gain strength in global market with govt policy support*
By Huang Ge in Shanghai Source:Global Times Published: 2018/5/30 0:03:56

China's photovoltaic (PV) industry is playing a dominant role in global solar markets thanks to favorable policies, and it will find new growth opportunities along the Belt and Road (B&R) initiative routes, a business representative said.

Domestic PV companies have become strong in terms of size, expertise and volume, and they are very quickly expanding to Southeast Asia and other parts of the world, said Andreas Liebheit, president of Shanghai-based Heraeus Photovoltaics.

"Non-Chinese PV companies seek higher efficiency and specialized technology and sometimes they can be very successful, but their volume is relatively small compared with Chinese companies," Liebheit told the Global Times on the sidelines of the 12th (2018) International Photovoltaic Power Generation and Smart Energy Exhibition and Conference held in Shanghai.

"I would say that the Chinese PV companies are dominating the global market," he noted.

China's newly installed PV capacity reached 53.06 gigawatts in 2017, up 53.62 percent on a yearly basis, according to data released by the National Energy Administration.

A driving factor behind the quick growth of China's solar industry is policies, Liebheit said, noting that the Chinese government's decisions, including reductions in carbon dioxide emissions and the promotion of electric cars, are heading in the right direction. 

Liebheit noted that the international footprint of the Chinese solar sector maintains sound growth, and the domestic industry will be driven by opportunities and large growth potential in the B&R markets. 

"India is a booming market, as is Turkey on the doorstep of Europe. We also have poorer countries that need electricity in remote areas. So there's a lot of potential. 

"It doesn't mean that Chinese PV firms donate a lot of money to poor countries along the B&R routes. It's a win-win situation for China in terms of giving and lending money. This process stimulates renewable systems' development," he continued.

But there are some challenges for the development of the Chinese PV industry, such as finding a balance between cash flow and investing downstream, and also a balance between profit and investing in new technologies, according to Liebheit.

"We see the solar market as a whole growing between 20 to 30 percent every year globally. I think this will continue, but this year it is at a slower rate about 10 percent due to several reasons," he forecast.

Solar power is still cheapest in the United Arab Emirates, where the installation cost can be around 2 US cents per kilowatt hour, he said, adding that "in China today, we have 6 US cents per kilowatt hour." 

China's solar power price is still a bit high, but there's plenty of potential to bring this down, Liebheit said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *World’s first 3.4-megawatt modular tidal current power generator put into use*
> (People's Daily Online) 13:38, August 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hoisting work of a module of the generator.(Photo/zjol.com.cn)​
> After being independently developed by China, the world's first 3.4-megawatt modular tidal current power generator has successfully generated electricity in the sea near Xiushan Island in Zhoushan, Zhejiang province on Aug. 15.
> 
> Ocean tidal current power is a widely recognized source of clean energy. Half of China's current tidal power resources are in Zhejiang province, and 96 percent of Zhejiang's tidal current power resources are in Zhoushan.
> 
> Currently, the world's biggest tidal current power station is a 1.2-megawatt project in the U.K., which began to operate in 2008. China's biggest tidal current power unit has a capacity of 0.3 megawatts.
> 
> On July 27, China's first 3.4-megawatt modular tidal current generator unit was successfully installed in the sea. So far, two of the seven modules of the generator have been put into use. The generator will be connected to the grid at the end of August. Its designed annual energy output is between 5 and 6 million kilowatt hours, which is capable of meeting the electricity demand of 2,000 to 3,000 households.
> 
> According to the design, the new generator can withstand up to a 16-grade typhoon and a 4-meter-high surge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo/wzsee.com)​


*China's first tidal power unit connected to grid for one year*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-01 16:15:41|Editor: Li Xia




HANGZHOU, June 1 (Xinhua) -- China's first tidal power station has been connected to the grid for a year, the longest stable use of the renewable energy, according to the developer.

The 3.4 mega-watt generating unit built by Hangzhou Lin Dong Ocean Energy Technology Co. Ltd. in Zhoushan City, east China's Zhejiang Province, has sent over 800,000 kilowatt hours of electricity to the grid.

Lin Dong, chief engineer and chair of the company, said on Thursday that when all turbines of the generating unit are installed in November, it will have an annual power output of 6 million kilowatt hours, enough for supplying electricity for 3,000 households annually.

The previous record of tidal energy power generation was set in Britain with a four-month supply in 2015.

He said the company is aiming at building a 15 mega-watt or 20 mega-watt power unit that can break even the cost, making the sustainable energy feasible.

Lin is expecting foreign orders, with representatives from Canada and New Zealand interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's JinkoSolar signs deal with sPower of US*
By Zheng Xin | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-06-06 13:48















Two women operate on a production line of a solar panel making company in Shangrao, Jiangxi province. [Photo/China Daily]

JinkoSolar Holding Co Ltd, the world's biggest solar panel producer by shipments, has signed a three-year agreement to supply 1.43gW of high efficiency modules to sPower, a US-based renewable energy independent power producer, on Tuesday.

"We have had a strong track record of success with JinkoSolar's high quality and reliable modules," said Ryan Creamer, CEO of sPower.

"We are confident of JinkoSolar's technology roadmap and cost leadership and we look forward to maintaining our strong partnership."

JinkoSolar has supplied over 800MW- about 2.5 million solar panels - for sPower's PV projects. The agreement includes significant down payments, which will help Jinko expand manufacturing capacity in the US and Asia.

Gener Miao, JinkoSolar vice-president of sales and marketing, said the company looks forward to working with sPower.

JinkoSolar has been investing heavily in advanced solar technologies, and these efforts have yielded major benefits, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*1st shipment of wind turbine blades from China docks in Australia*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-07 11:23:11|Editor: Xiang Bo




SYDNEY, June 7 (Xinhua) -- The world's only large-scale hybrid power plant project in Australia's north, has received its first shipment of wind turbine blades from China this week.

At 70 meters high, the 36 blades onboard weighed approximately 3,500 tons and will now head to the massive Kennedy Energy Park site in Queensland State, which will feature 12 wind turbines as well as 55,000 solar panels and four megawatts of lithium Ion battery storage.

As Australia's third largest port, the Townsville dock usually only deals with commodities like zinc, lead, sugar, fertilizer and molasses, according to Scott Stewart, Queensland state parliament member for Townsville, the oversized cargo proved quite a challenge.

"The logistical coordination of such enormous cargo involves many parties, from the importer, shipping line, to stevedores and transport companies," he said on Wednesday. "It's an incredible team effort."

Developed by Australian-based firm Windlab and Japan's Eurus Energy Holdings Corporation, the 200-meter-high wind turbines were supplied by global energy operation Vestas with the engineering and construction component of the new facility to be carried out in partnership with burgeoning Aussie company Quanta Solar.

Expected to create around 110 jobs during construction, the 160-million-Australian dollar (122-million-U.S. dollar) project has the potential to supply more than 30,000 homes with power and decrease CO2 emissions by 185,000 tonnes per year.

The state-of-the-art energy facility is part of the Queensland Government's push to achieve 50 percent renewable energy supply by 2030.

"Queensland is experiencing a renewable energy boom, and its great to see our state owned ports playing a role," Queensland Transport and Roads Minister Mark Bailey said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> Domestic solar firms gain strength in global market with govt policy support



Shhhh... Do it, but do not say it. 

Aussies and USers are very itchy, recently. Why cause further itchiness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Time to shine: China showcases mega solar farm the size of five Manhattans amid push for clean energy*
By Ma Danning in Xining (People's Daily Online) 16:16, July 02, 2018



Standing on a 30-meter-tall glass tower with a 360-degree view, endless blue solar panels above wild grass give way to high hills that stretch into distance to blend with the gentle skyline. Elevated at different heights but all facing south, the panels glitter under the sun like soft ocean waves.

This is Gonghe Solar Park, spread over 298 square kilometers—a size equal to five Manhattans or all of Birmingham in the UK. A total of 42 Chinese solar companies have built a whopping 3,450MW installed capacity, which is capable of powering some 2.5 million households across a total of three provinces and two autonomous regions in northwest China namely, Qinghai, Shaanxi, and Gansu provinces and Xinjiang and Ningxia autonomous regions, covering a third of Chinese territory.

The massive solar park includes an international research base for photovoltaic modules, which is hailed as the “solar industry’s encyclopedia,” according to Li Ju, who is in charge of maintenance operations at the Power Generation Department of Huanghe Hydropower Development Co. Ltd., the world’s largest solar energy developer also one of the solar giants at the park.

The base gathers samples of solar modules by mainstream makers from around the globe. Daily operations, weather conditions, and other aspects are collected and analyzed by the most authoritative German institute Fraunhofer Institute for Solar Energy Systems, which ranks the efficiency of each module.

“The results will guide the application and marketing of our solar equipment, improve efficiency while greatly lowering the cost of energy generation. This benefits China and even the world amid the push for solar innovation,” Li said.

For years, China has been at the forefront of global energy transition. A 2017 report by the International Energy Agency showed that China has a third of the world’s wind power, a fourth of the world’s solar capacity, six of the top 10 solar-panel manufacturers, and four of the top 10 wind-turbine makers.

Qinghai, as one of China’s six clean energy pilot provincial regions, provides world leaders with hope for a greater clean energy revolution.

As the origin of three of China’s seven biggest watercourses: Yellow River, Yangtze River, and Lancang River, the province is rich in hydropower resources. Endowed with ample sunshine on top of the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau (2,500 to 3,200 hours a year), the province makes up 11% of China’s solar energy potential. And the vast Gobi Desert enables colossal electricity facilities such as wind and solar farms to rise up.

By May, some 86% of the Qinghai’s 26,400MW total installed capacity came from clean energy. From June 20 to 28, Qinghai spent nine days (216 hours) supported by solely renewable energy, a clean energy challenge only atttempted by two countries in world, China and Portugal.

Qinghai also plans to expand its solar and wind capacity to 35 million KW by 2020, and supply 110 billion KWh of clean electricity annually to the central and eastern regions, reducing coal consumption by 50 million tonnes. Xie Xiaoping, chairman of Huanghe Hydropower, told People’s Daily in an exclusive interview on the sideline of Qinghai Investment & Trade Fair on June 26 in Xining, Qinghai, that his firm will play an active role in helping Qinghai reach its target.

Specifically, the world’s largest hydro-solar power station, the 850MW Longyangxia Project, is expected to add wind power into its green energy synergy, Li revealed. The project boasts an electric capacity of 1.45 billion kWh per year. Since solar panels can only produce power during the day and are affected by such inconsistencies as clouds, stored hydropower storage can be used at night and supplemented with solar power during the days as a guarantee for stability.

“The irreversible momentum of clean energy is sweeping the world. Chinese companies like us will hold onto our honorary mission as clean energy tech innovators and providers in order to ensure a better world,” Xie said.

















​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Milestone:First Chinese CSP Demonstration Project-CGN Delingha 50MW Parabolic Trough Plant Connected To The Grid.*
Wu, catherine 2 days ago

*Reported from CSPPLAZA：On the evening of 30th,June, China’s first commercial-scale CSP project, China Guangdong Nuclear Power Delingha 50MW parabolic trough CSP station was successfully connected to the grid,achieving the planned target of grid connection.*

Until now, China’s power grid system has been connected with a new member. The first batch of China’s demonstration projects has also made its first milestone of the first CSP station to be connected to the network,making China officially become the eighth country in the world with large scale CSP station.








The EPC of solar Island is a Consortium of *Beijing Shouhang IHW Resources Saving Technology Co., Ltd.* & *Nuclear Power Engineering Co., Ltd.of Power China*; EPC of Heat island is *Shandong Sunway Petrochemical Engineering Share Co., Ltd.*；and EPC of the conventional island is *Northwest Electric Power Design Institute Co.,Ltd. of Power China.*

The project is the first CSP project supported by the ADB preferential loan,according to their requirement , the project takes Public bidding on the global scale，overseas companies like *Idom\Aries\Ingeteam\Rioglass\ ABB* has participated in this project.


Milestone:First Chinese CSP Demonstration Project-CGN Delingha 50MW Parabolic Trough Plant Connected To The Grid. – CSPPLAZA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China conducts massive synthesis of liquid solar fuel*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-06 14:21:17|Editor: Chengcheng




SHENYANG, July 6 (Xinhua) -- Chinese researchers have successfully increased the scale of synthesizing liquid solar fuel, taking a step forward to boost the use and output of renewable energy in the country.

Researchers with the Dalian Institute of Chemical Physics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences divided the synthesis process of the liquid solar fuel into two steps: generating hydrogen decomposed from water by solar energy and making liquid fuel via carbon dioxide hydrogenation.

A 1,000-tonne industrialization of liquid solar fuel synthesis project has been launched in Lanzhou, capital city of northwest China's Gansu Province.

Liquid solar fuel is transformed and synthesised from carbon dioxide and water, using solar energy as the sole energy supply. The synthesis process provides clean fuel, as well as utilizing greenhouse gases.

China's western regions have abundant solar energy and other renewable resources. The industrialization of the liquid solar fuel is expected to efficiently promote the utilization and output of the renewable energy and reduce greenhouse gases.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese firm wins bid for hydropower station project in Myanmar*
July 9, 2018

Abstract : _Shandong Water Conservancy Construction Group Co., Ltd. recently received the notice of winning the bid for the EPC project of Gong Hai hydropower station in Myanmar._





BEIJING, July 9 (Xinhua) -- Shandong Water Conservancy Construction Group Co., Ltd. recently received the notice of winning the bid for the EPC project of Gong Hai hydropower station in Myanmar.

The hydropower station is located on the Pang River, a tributary of the Nujiang River, with a total installed capacity of 25MW.

The project is a key project of the company in the Myanmar market and a key step in exploring the market in Southeast Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*CGN Gets 75% of Europe's Largest Single-Site Onshore Wind Farm in Sweden*
XU WEI 
DATE: WED, 07/18/2018 - 15:53 / SOURCE:YICAI




CGN Gets 75% of Europe's Largest Single-Site Onshore Wind Farm in Sweden​
(Yicai Global) July 18 -- China General Nuclear Power Group unit CGN Europe Energy inked an equity transfer agreement with Australia's Macquarie Group and the US General Electric yesterday to buy a 75-percent stake in the North Pole wind power project in Sweden, Europe's largest single-site onshore wind installation, state media The Paper reported.

The report did not disclose the specific amount of the acquisition.

The project, in Pitea on the Gulf of Bothnia in the country’s north, is expected to have 179 GE wind turbines with a unit capacity of 3.63 megawatts, and become operational upon its installation by the end of next year. With the total installed capacity of 650,000 kilowatts, it can feed power to 400,000 families and lower carbon dioxide emissions by 750,000 tons per year.

The successful acquisition of this Swedish project enables the company to tap the Nordic market. Expanding its renewable energy portfolio under operation or construction to nearly 1.6 million KW has far-reaching significance for further exploration of the European market, said Lu Wei, president of CGN Europe Energy.

CGN has incorporated the exploration of the European renewable energy market into its strategy. Since its inception in Paris, France in 2014, CGN Europe Energy has built about a 1 million KW wind and solar power portfolio through acquisition and independent development and construction in the UK, France, Belgium, Ireland and the Netherlands in succession, thus establishing a swift presence as the sixth-largest clean energy operator in France. Its Esperance onshore wind farm in Belgium boasts the largest installed capacity per unit. The company has won the bid for an offshore floating wind power pilot project off the French coast and has become the largest Chinese energy-focused investor in Ireland, Lu said.

Equipped with 21 nuclear power units under operation and eight under construction, CGN is the largest nuclear power company in China and the third-largest in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Study: CSP Will Help China Cut Costs of Climate Action*
Posted on July 17, 2018
Author Susan Kraemer



Crescent Dunes CSP project with 10 hours of storage IMAGE@SolarReserve

Solar thermal energy turns out to be the key to China meeting its climate commitments. A new study investigates the best combination of renewables for providing the lowest cost to power system operators in two of China’s provinces best suited to scale up renewable energy.

China’s power systems operators must invest in renewable energy to meet climate commitments. Wind power and PV are the lowest cost renewables, but they only deliver power when it’s windy or sunny. By contrast, more expensive *Concentrated Solar Power (CSP)*, which can store its solar energy relatively inexpensively, and for long durations, can deliver power at any time, day or night.

Surprisingly, _more_ expensive CSP could ultimately prove _less_ costly for a power system with a lot of renewable energy because of its flexible dispatch day or night.

The study finds that if CSP were substituted for between 5% and 20% of planned PV and wind power in Gansu Province and Qinghai Province it would bring the greatest benefit to power systems operators, reducing curtailment of wind and PV while lowering the operational costs of base load coal generators, that must ramp up and down to ameliorate fluctuating generation from solar and wind.

Previous studies have only analyzed the flexibility benefits of CSP from the point of view of maximizing ROI to potential investors and developers. The new study helps to fill a gap in economic research designed to maximize the long-term benefits of CSP to the overall power system.

*Chinese policymakers want to know the best plan*
A research team from Beijing’s Tsinghua University report their findings in the July issue of the journal _Applied Energy, in_ _Economic justification of concentrating solar power in high renewable energy penetrated power systems._ They analyzed the cost-benefit of various levels of CSP in place of planned *Variable Renewable Energy (VRE) *like PV and wind.

In two provinces in particular, Qinghai and Gansu, which plan to supply 83% and 104% respectively of their maximum load with VRE, the authors found that substituting CSP for between 5% and 20% of VRE would result in the lowest cost to the system operator.

Previous papers from these researchers have provided power system planning blueprints for China’s policymakers at the NDRC.

Lead author, Prof. Chongqing Kang, who heads the Electrical Engineering department at Tsinghua, is the much-cited author of over 300 studies on renewables and power system planning and operation. Second author, Associate Professor Ning Zhang, has been focused on the renewable energy analytics and optimization in the power system.

“We have had very close collaboration with this government,” Prof. Kang told SolarPACES. “We have proposed several research studies before about wind and solar, and they have now have raised more interest in CSP, which is still in its first stage of development. The reason for the interest is that China has set a very aggressive goal for renewable energy and wind and PV are already in fast development. They have several people that focus on renewable energy at the NDRC, which is under the Energy Bureau.”

*The study quantifies the “levelized benefit” of CSP*
The study focused on the benefit of CSP specifically to the power systems in Qinghai and Gansu. Both provinces have excellent solar resources and good siting opportunities for large solar or wind plants, and very ambitious plans for deploying wind and solar technologies.

Qinghai plans to supply 82.3% of maximum load demand with a combined 13 GW of VRE; from 3 GW of wind power and 10 GW of PV. Gansu plans to supply 104.3% of maximum load demand from a combined 27 GW of VRE; 20 GW of wind and 7 GW of solar PV.

By combining the economic benefit of CSP as a flexible renewable energy generation resource that is able to dispatch solar on demand and further reduce wind power and PV curtailment, they derive a “levelized benefit” figure for CSP.

The study suggests an additional energy and flexibility benefit of between 18 and 30 cents per kilowatt hour if CSP replaced between 5% and up to 20% of the proposed solar PV and wind power in these provinces. The higher value of CSP’s energy and flexibility benefit justifies its relatively higher investment cost.

*Confident that the technical immaturity of CSP is temporary*
The study comes at a time of bold plans in China: to literally double 2018 global CSP deployment of 5 GW by 2020. Following a 1 GW round of 18 demonstration projects, China plans to build 5 GW of CSP.

Some initial targets in the first round of demonstration projects have proven harder to achieve than expected. Several projects dropped out, unable to reach an initial milestone on time.

However, the authors are very confident that these growing pains are surmountable, noting CSP has barely begun deployment compared with PV and wind.

“Not all of the parts can be produced by China at this point, so the learning process in the construction process is a little delayed,” Kang said. They emphasized that CSP startup problems are not insuperable: “they are still learning; development will be faster in the near future.”

*Why China will need longer hours of CSP storage*
All of China’s planned CSP includes *Thermal Energy Storage (TES)*. The study notes:

_“TES systems in CSP plants are currently less costly (with capital costs around 20–70 $/kWh) than battery energy storage systems (with capital cost above $150/kWh)”_

“CSP is a new technology that can be flexibly dispatched,” Kang noted. “I think China does not want to miss that technology. So the initial 20 projects, for about 1 GW of CSP, are to say how this technology works in China.”

China’s need for night power is relatively greater than other nations, as factories hum all night in many regions.

“One previous informal suggestion I’ve made is that storage should be longer in China,” he said. “In big cities, like Beijing and Shanghai, our load is about 60% at night, about like big cities in the US – but in Western China, factories operate 24 hours. The load at night is about 80% of daytime, it does not really disappear, so they need long duration storage; at least 10 hours.”

An entire power system is simulated. Dr. Zhang and PhD candidate Ershun Du at Beijing’s Electrical Engineering department at Tsinghua University helped design the analysis software, using power systems data from the generation and transmission expansion planning and load forecasting data.





Source _Economic justification of concentrating solar power in high renewable energy penetrated power systems._

“The analysis tool or software that we use is in-house developed software by our team; the GOPT It is a power system operation system software able to conduct year-round power system dispatch considering a wide range of types of generation and detailed AC/DC power grid and practical dispatching rules” Du explained. “The software simulates the power system operation through a long time period using sufficient amount of VRE output scenarios so that it is able to deliver a reliable estimate on the economics of power system operation with wind, PV and CSP.”

The data comes from the electric power planning blueprints for each province.

“We conducted this analysis to simulate whether investing in the CSP plants is economic or not in in Qinghai Province and Gansu Province, to justify how large or how much benefit the CSP power plants can bring,” said Du, who in 2017 was a visiting scholar at NREL where related studies have estimated the value that CSP brings to the grid within the Western US Interconnect.

*Finding: CSP benefits outweigh costs in both provinces*
CSP brought the greatest benefit to Gansu Province, where it would reduce the curtailed solar and wind power, but also reduce costs to existing coal-fired power generation by cutting fuel costs, ramping costs, and start-stop costs as it tries to fill in between ever-growing solar and wind.

In Qinghai Province, the benefit would be lower. CSP would be built in a high desert region where several large rivers originate in the high mountains. “They are two very different power systems, and we found that CSP has more benefits in Gansu Province, because Qinghai Province already has a lot of Hydro,” Du explained. Like CSP, hydro is dispatchable, making it an equally good “filler” with PV and wind.

In Gansu, the benefit value was between 24 and 30 cents per kilowatt hour of generation (0.238–0.300 $/kWh). In Quinghai, with plentiful hydro, the levelized benefit value was under 20 cents (0.177–0.191 $/kWh).

“We find that even with a higher initial cost to build CSP, investing in CSP is still economic in both provinces because of its very high external benefit of accommodating wind power and PV that leads to lower cost over time in power system operations,” concluded Zhang.   “However, CSP subsidies are still required to internalize the benefit to pay back its heavy investment.



Study: CSP Will Help China Cut Costs of Climate Action - SolarPACES

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Italy, China to build solar power plant in Iran*

*Yazd, July 8, IRNA – Two Italian and Chinese companies will construct a solar power station in the city of Yazd, central Iran.*




A memorandum of understanding (MoU) was signed on Sunday by Italian company Denikon and the Chinese Sinosteel on the occasion of the first anniversary of registering the historic city of Yazd on UNESCO World Heritage List.

The MoU is about constructing a 500-1,000-megawatt solar power plant, 20,000 solar panels of 5 megawatts and a solar panel factory.

Denikon is an institute active in finding, promoting and developing international investment opportunities.

The other partner in the project, Sinosteel, is a state-owned company active in mining, metal industry, power plants and transportation. It has already invested 2.5 billion dollars in Iran so far.

Due to its geographical position and the high number of sunny days, the city of Yazd is known as Iran's paradise for solar energy. The private sector's initiative to construct a small-scale solar power plant will decrease the fossil fuel consumption in the city in the future.


IRNA - Italy, China to build solar power plant in Iran

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Thursday, July 19, 2018, 10:34 
*Hydropower plant shows off domestic expertise*
By Zheng Xin



This photo taken on July 11, 2018, shows the construction site of the Baihetan hydropower station, the world's second-largest hydropower project, which is located on the upper reaches of the Yangtze River. (PHOTO / XINHUA)

The world's second-largest hydropower project using China's domestically made equipment will help the country export its construction and equipment know-how around the world, analysts said.

The Baihetan hydropower station is located on the Jinsha River, on the upper section of the Yangtze River straddling Sichuan and Yunnan provinces. It will use 16 turbines made by Chinese companies, each with a capacity of 1 gigawatts, according to Tu Yangwen, an official with China Three Gorges Corp, the project's contractor.

*China's wide-ranging know-how and experience when it comes to the construction of hydroelectric plants is second to none given the nation had already installed 313 gW by the end of 2017*

*Joseph Jacobelli, *Senior analyst of Asian utilities, Bloomberg​
The Baihetan hydropower plant is expected to enter operation by 2021, and will be second only to the Three Gorges Dam in terms of total installed capacity, according to China Three Gorges Corp.

Baihetan is expected to generate more than 60 terawatt hours of electricity per year, around two-thirds of Beijing's consumption in 2015. Thermal power generating capacity of more than 62 tWh and 19.68 million metric tons of coal will be replaced every year after the hydropower station starts operation.

"The country is also self-sufficient when it comes to the equipment for such plants thanks to its deep understanding of hydro plants, and it has already been successfully exporting its construction and equipment know-how abroad in recent years too, such as in sub-Saharan Africa."

"China's wide-ranging know-how and experience when it comes to the construction of hydroelectric plants is second to none given the nation had already installed 313 gW by the end of 2017," said Joseph Jacobelli, a senior analyst of Asian utilities at Bloomberg.

Chinese companies' cost control abilities will also provide the country with an advantage in exploring clean energy markets abroad, as Chinese clean energy companies continue to expand their presence overseas, he added.

*READ MORE: A big market for clean energy firms*

Domestic turbines are as good as those from overseas companies, according to China Three Gorges Corp. The company added the country's hydropower equipment has made great strides in recent years and become a strong competitor in the international market.

The Baihetan hydropower station, a major west-to-east electricity transmission project in China's resource-rich western region, will meet the power demand in Yunnan and Sichuan, while supplying power to the East China Power Grid, Central China Power Grid and China Southern Power Grid.

Wang Hao, an academician with the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said Baihetan dam's operation will substantially boost the share of hydropower in China's energy mix, as the country is rich in hydropower resources.

The Baihetan project will be an important direction for China's energy consumption in the future, as the country currently still relies on fossil energy, Wang said.

China has vowed to raise its installed capacity for hydropower to 380 gW by 2020, as it is a cheaper and cleaner alternative to coal, as part of efforts to phase out polluting fossil fuels.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China's Longi to Sell USD600 Mln Worth of Solar Panels to Secret US Buyer*
TANG SHIHUA 
DATE: THU, 07/19/2018 - 14:54 / SOURCE:YICAI





China's Longi to Sell USD600 Mln Worth of Solar Panels to Secret US Buyer​
(Yicai Global) July 19 -- A unit of Chinese solar energy firm Longi Green Energy Technology will sell solar panels worth USD600 million to an anonymous US-based power generator.

Longi Solar signed a supplier contract with a "major power station" from the States, the Xi'an-based energy equipment maker said in a statement. The buyer had made a wish not to disclose the name of the firm.

The contract will last from 2019 to 2022 and the quantity and timing will be specified in the eventual orders.

The deal will increase the overseas sales of monocrystalline modules and improve Longi Solar's business performance, the statement added. Longi Solar will supply products manufactured by its overseas base to this US customer, thereby bypassing the uncertainty that may arise from the China-US trade friction.

Longi Solar boasts total assets of USD5.2 billion and has branches in Japan, Europe, North America, India, Malaysia, Australia, and Africa, its website shows.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Silk Road Fund to invest solar power project in Dubai*
_International Cooperation_

*Silk Road Fund and Dubai Electricity and Water Authority (DEWA) lately inked an investment agreement on a solar power project in Dubai.*
Xinhua丨Updated: July 25, 2018

Silk Road Fund and Dubai Electricity and Water Authority (DEWA) lately inked an investment agreement on a solar power project in Dubai. 

Under the agreement, Silk Road Fund, DEWA and International Company for Water and Power Projects of Saudi Arabia (ACWA Power) will co-finance the solar power project.

Located in Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum Solar Park, the 700MW solar power project is the largest solar power plant in the world and an important component of Dubai Clean Energy Strategy. Silk Road Fund invests in the project as an equity investor and the EPC contractor of the project is Shanghai Electric Generation Group.

Silk Road Fund's investment in the project helps to align the Belt and Road Initiative with the energy development strategy of the UAE, deepen the two countries' cooperation under the framework of Belt and Road Initiative, and facilitate the transforming and upgrading of Chinese electric power companies as well as the expansion of their global presence.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Asymmetric Illumination Induced Charge Separation Provides New Strategy for Solar Fuel Production*
Jul 26, 2018 

Photocatalytic technology offers the potential to provide renewable hydrogen by solar-driven water splitting or to produce hydrocarbons directly from sunlight, water and CO2.

However, the low charge-separation efficiency due to the lack of directional driving forces strongly limits the solar-to-hydrogen efficiency or, more generally, the solar-to-fuel efficiency. Thus, understanding and exploring the driving force for charge separation is key to improving the photocatalytic performance.



Schematic showing asymmetric excitation induced charge separation and revealing the driving force caused by charge mobility differences.(Image by CHEN Ruotian)

Using surface photovoltage microscopy (SPVM), a research group led by Prof. FAN Fengtao and Prof. LI Can from the Dalian Institute of Chemical Physics (DICP) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences demonstrated that the photogenerated charges could be separated effectively in a high-symmetry Cu2O photocatalyst particle by asymmetric light irradiation.

Quantitative studies combined with theoretical simulations revealed that the huge difference of electron and hole mobilities (100-fold) was responsible for the asymmetric illumination-induced charge separation.

Therefore, the asymmetric cocatalysts assembly could be achieved on a single photocatalytic particle, leading to a significant improvement of photocatalytic performance.

These directional driving forces can improve the charge separation efficiency of photocatalysts and, in the future, may be applied in the context of solar water splitting or CO2 reduction to increase the efficiency of solar fuel production.

Their study entitled "Charge separation via asymmetric illumination in photocatalytic Cu2O particles" was published online in _Nature Energy_.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*In pics: photovoltaic power plant built above fish pond in E China's Jiangsu*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-09 21:38:28|Editor: mmm




Aerial photo taken on Aug. 9, 2018 shows a photovoltaic power plant built above the fish pond in Yintu Township of Jinhu County, east China's Jiangsu Province. (Xinhua/Li Yuze)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Turbines, Equipment to NW China Wind Farm*
TANG SHIHUA 
DATE: THU, 08/16/2018 - 14:13 / SOURCE:YICAI





Goldwind Sells USD53 Million in Turbines, Equipment to NW China Wind Farm​
(Yicai Global) Aug. 16 -- Global Chinese wind power equipment developer Xinjiang Goldwind Science & Technology will provide turbines and other equipment for a 100-megawatt wind farm project in China's northwestern Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region with a contract value of almost CNY366 million (USD53 million).

The Urumqi, Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region-based company signed an equipment purchase contract with Zhongningxian Yinbian New Energy on Aug. 14.

The total contract price is CNY365.59 million, including CNY325.86 million for wind turbines and CNY39.73 million for auxiliary equipment. Goldwind will deliver the 46 turbines and the equipment in four batches, with the first consisting of 10 equipment sets scheduled to arrive on Sept. 12.

The wind farm project, located in Ningxia's Zhongning county, has an estimated total investment of up to CNY800 million. The autonomous region’s development and reform agency approved the project at the end of November. Northwest China is replete with wind resources, public information shows. Goldwind is the world’s largest wind turbine maker, according to a South China Morning Post report.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese renewable energy giant backs Australia's first wind technology test lab*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-17 15:59:18|Editor: Shi Yinglun




SYDNEY, Aug. 17 (Xinhua) -- China's largest wind energy company Goldwind have partnered the University of New South Wales (UNSW) in Australia to establish the country's first ever laboratory to test renewable wind technology.

The 2 million Australian dollars (1.45 million U.S. dollars) in funding is the first stage of a memorandum of understanding signed at the UNSW China Center Inauguration in Shanghai earlier this year, which aims to bolster ongoing research between the two organisations.

"Wind power, along with photovoltaics, is the most important renewable energy for the future," world-leading power systems engineer at UNSW Professor Joe Dong said on Friday.

"Further investment from Goldwind will also fund research projects covering wind power studies, energy internet, wind turbine noise control and water processing technologies."

But while wind is very much an established technology that accounts for 33.8 percent of Australia's renewable supply and 5.7 percent of the country's overall power production, Dong said "there are still some remaining problems to be solved in efficiency, stability and frequency control."

Because Australia's energy grid requires electricity to be delivered at a frequency of exactly 50 Hz, generation can sometimes be disrupted when wind speeds change rapidly.

"Currently, we do not have a facility in Australia to test wind turbines before connecting to the grid and so we must do this in the United States or Europe, which is very expensive -- and the foreign electricity grids don't perfectly mimic the Australian system," Dong explained.

But with the new joint testing facility soon to be set up, it should make life for researchers down under much easier.

"Australia is an important market for wind power generators and this agreement with Goldwind demonstrates their commitment to partnering with internationally-renowned researchers to complement their own capability," UNSW Dean of Engineering Mark Hoffman said.

"I look forward to seeing the fruits of this partnership benefit the renewable energy industry in Australia and boost its long-term reliability for the entire community."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033992081855807488

*SPIC*‏ Verified account @ChinaSPIC
#China’s first IBC #solar battery production line starts operation in NW China’s Qinghai, marking China’s beginning to mass manufacture world’s most powerful and efficient battery for solar energy, cutting power generation cost by 4 times to 0.263 yuan/kwh.














4:18 PM - 27 Aug 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Solar panel maker to power DRC firms*
By Zheng Xin | China Daily | Updated: 2018-08-31 11:27















A view of Humbrella, an umbrella-shaped thin-film solar product from Hanergy. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

JinkoSolar Holding Co Ltd, the world's biggest solar panel producer by shipments, plans to deliver high-efficiency modules to power the Manono project, Africa's largest full off-grid solar power plant, in the Democratic Republic of Congo.

The off-grid project, consisting of 1 megawatts of solar power generation and 3 MW of power storage, will help meet the on-peak demand of nearby mining companies and reduce local diesel consumption substantially, while reducing carbon emissions by 1,200 metric tons each year, the company said.

The local mining companies used to use diesel, which is more expensive. The solar power generating and storage solutions will slash costs by half while ensuring 24-hour power supply.

JinkoSolar is one of the companies that have invested heavily in economies connected to the initiative. It has laid out a blueprint for the region, with South Africa as the company's base, and has been expanding its footprint in other countries on the continent with an average 20 percent to 30 percent market share, said Miao Gen, deputy head of JinkoSolar's global sales department.

"Africa has sufficient solar resources and is definitely one of the most promising markets for solar power," he said.

Solar power is attracting energy companies keen to exploit the lucrative business, which is often touted as the obvious solution for the 600 million Africans who live without electricity.

Off-grid solar energy has taken root in many countries in Africa, with companies around the world stepping up efforts to access West Africa's growing off-grid energy market, encouraged by success in East Africa.

Analysts believe the market is worth billions of dollars, and many European energy companies including French utilities EDF and Engie are already taking notice.

Beijing-based Hanergy, one of the world's leading thin-film solar power solution suppliers with a massive base in Guangdong province's Heyuan city, is also eyeing opportunities arising from the continent.

It donated its Humbrella product, the new umbrella-shaped thin-film solar product, to Africa through the power generator China NGO Network for International Exchange earlier this year.

Weighing only 8.8 kilograms with a diameter of 2.7 meters, the Humbrella is covered with thin-film solar panels, which are capable of power generation on both sunny and cloudy days.

"We would like to contribute to development in Africa, especially in the field of public welfare, using our thin-film solar technology and mobile energy solutions," said Li Hejun, chairman of Hanergy Holding Group.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s Weichai Power Charges Up Canada’s Ballard Power With USD163 Mln*
TANG SHIHUA 
DATE: FRI, 08/31/2018 - 17:34 / SOURCE:YICAI




China’s Weichai Power Charges Up Canada’s Ballard Power With USD163 Mln​
(Yicai Global) Aug. 31 -- Ballard Power Systems, the global leader in hydrogen-powered fuel cell development, recently secured USD163 million investment from Chinese conventional car engine developer Weichai Power.

The pair plans to set up a fuel cell joint venture in China’s eastern Shandong province.

They embarked on a partnership on Aug. 29. Weichai will buy about USD163 million worth of Ballard’s common shares priced at USD3.55 via subscription to a new stock offering, Ballard’s largest shareholder, Zhongshan Broad-Ocean Motor, said in a statement yesterday.

The transaction price, USD3.55, implies a 115 percent premium on the weighted average share price recorded on Nasdaq during the 30 trading days ending Aug. 28, per the statement.

Broad-Ocean’s Hong Kong subsidiary, a direct shareholder of Ballard, will also subscribe to around 5.6 million common shares worth some USD20 million issued via a private placement at the same price, in order to maintain its shareholding at 9.9 percent, the statement added.

After the deal, Weichai will own a 19.9 percent stake in Ballard and thus become its largest shareholder. The current number one shareholder, Broad-Ocean, will be bumped to second place, it noted.

Ballard also plans to form a JV with Weichai in Shandong, where the latter is based, to produce fuel cell stacks and modules for buses, trucks and forklifts.

Weichai’s and Ballard’s shareholdings in the JV will be 51 percent and 49 percent, respectively. After the company incorporates, Broad-Ocean will have the right to buy a 10 percent stake from Ballard, thereby creating a tripartite fuel cell business alliance.

The introduction of Weichai as an investor will help it promote hydrogen-powered cell applications in China, leveraging its strengths in engine design and power system integration and its extensive customer network.

Weichai formed an alliance on Aug. 29 with 12 Chinese firms, higher education institutions and research institutes to stimulate fuel-cell engine and commercial vehicle commercialization technology development and applications to form a world-class, technologically-advanced hydrogen-powered vehicle industry cluster within three to five years, per the statement.

Broad-Ocean obtained the rights to Ballard’s hydrogen-powered fuel cell technology in the Chinese market early last year. Construction of its Shanghai fuel cell production facility has finished and the plant started deliveries late last year. The firm is preparing to build new production bases in central Hubei province and Shandong in collaboration with leading Chinese car makers, public information shows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Feature: China-backed solar-power plant settles atop remote mountain peak in Argentina*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-02 13:10:25|Editor: Li Xia







Aerial photo taken on July 11, 2018 shows the solar-power plant project of the Shanghai Electric Power Construction Company (SEPC) near Cauchari, a town in the province of Jujuy, Argentina. (Xinhua/SEPC)

*by* Victoria Arguello

SAN SALVADOR DE JUJUY, Argentina, Sept. 1 (Xinhua) -- Atop a remote mountain peak in northernmost Argentina, workers were laying the groundwork of a Chinese-financed solar-power plant.

They were working with the Shanghai Electric Power Construction Company (SEPC) for the project located at the peak 4,000 meters above sea level near Cauchari, a town in the province of Jujuy, which borders Chile and Bolivia.

The plant at the peak is ideal for capturing sunlight via three solar parks and is expected to cut both energy costs and carbon dioxide emissions by at least 325,000 tons, and help boost clean energy and drive development in this far-flung region.

"All the energy produced by the new solar parks will go to the national power grid," Micaela Goni, general manager of Talesun Energy Argentina, the company which develops the project, told Xinhua on a tour to the site.

The Jujuy provincial government signed an agreement with SEPC in mid-2017 to help increase the province's revenues and provide power to isolated highland communities.

"Jujuy is going to sell the energy to the national government and ... following this example, Jujuy is already developing small solar parks in more distant small communities throughout Puna," Goni said, referring to northern Argentina's desert plateau region.

Residents of these towns and villages are not only benefiting from the employment opportunities provided by the Chinese-Argentinian joint project, but also from a stable energy supply, which will reduce local migration to the country's capital city of Buenos Aires and other major cities.

Being built in stages, the 600-acre (about 243-hectare) solar plant will generate 750,000 megawatt-hours (Mwh) in its first year of operation, with a lifespan of 25 years. The solar panels are expected to be installed by March 2019, with the facility being operational by fall 2020.

The solar project and other infrastructure projects in Argentina and the rest of Latina America are a natural extension of the Belt and Road Initiative, a China-proposed global development plan to drive world economic growth through stronger trade and connectivity.

"In this project, China has been there every step of the way ... to accompany Argentine professionals and those from other countries who are spearheading the project. We have formed a great Chinese and Argentinian team," Goni said.

Jorge Delgado, a civil engineer with the Spanish-Argentine company TSI, which is also involved in the project, stressed the need to move away from polluting fossil fuels and develop more clean energy.

"This is the future. We are eliminating a good amount of polluting carbon dioxide and have to go after alternative renewable energy sources," said Delgado.

"We have the right conditions, the best conditions worldwide, and I think that is what we have to bet on for the future of our children," Delgado added.

The solar-power plant calls for an investment of 390 million U.S. dollars, with 85 percent financed by China and the remaining 15 percent coming from Jujuy's provincial government.

Once the plant is in full swing, it is expected to generate some 1,500 direct and indirect local jobs.




​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Focus: More Energy from Ocean Waves*
September 7, 2018• _Physics_ 11, 89
A new structure concentrates water wave motion and could lead to improved techniques for harvesting this renewable energy resource.



​C. Li _et al_., Phys. Rev. Lett. (2018)
Not making waves. With 10 cm of water in the tank, waves striking this structure can triple in height by the time they reach the central zone, while at the same time, hardly any reflected waves are generated. (See videos below.)

Ocean waves contain lots of energy that could be harvested, especially if methods for energy extraction could be improved. Now researchers have demonstrated a new type of structure that concentrates the energy of passing waves into a smaller area, thereby making energy harvesting easier. With further development, the technique could soon find practical deployment in offshore wave energy projects.

---> Physics - Focus: More Energy from Ocean Waves

Concentrators for Water Waves
Chunyang Li, Lin Xu, Lili Zhu, Siyuan Zou, Qing Huo Liu, Zhenyu Wang, and Huanyang Chen
Phys. Rev. Lett. 121, 104501 (2018)
Published September 7, 2018​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038956272165343232*China Xinhua News *‏Verified account @XHNews
Photovoltaic power station in desert: To take advantage of abundant sunshine, Zhongwei in NW China's Ningxia sets up a photovoltaic power industry chain


















9:04 AM - 10 Sep 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Feature: Argentina's solar plant project showcases Chinese technology*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-11 11:43:55|Editor: ZX



by Victoria Arguello

SAN SALVADOR DE JUJUY, Argentina, Sept. 10 (Xinhua) -- Chinese technician Qi Hong landed in Buenos Aires two years ago with only a vague notion of what Argentina was like. But he was clear about his objective: sharing China's technological progress with a key trade partner.

"After my experience here, I sense there are very good ties between the two countries," said Qi, adding: "I want to further improve the relationship through our project (and) teach Argentinians about our culture and advanced technology."

Qi and his fellow technicians traveled to Argentina's northern Jujuy Province, where they have been building the Cauchari photovoltaic (PV) plant with technology and financing from Shanghai Electric Power Construction (SEPC).

Located in the heart of Argentina's high plains, more than 4,000 meters above sea level, Cauchari will boost the country's clean energy and cut down harmful carbon dioxide (CO2) emissions by at least 325,000 tons.

But the bilateral project -- part of the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative to develop global infrastructure and promote international trade -- goes beyond the transfer of technology to promote people-to-people exchanges and cooperation between the two distant cultures.

"Now I know this culture better. I used to know Argentina only through the media," said Qi, who comes from China's northeast Hebei Province.

Since 2017, Jujuy has hosted a group of 25 young Chinese employees of SEPC, including civil and electrical engineers, builders, designers and interpreters.

Most of them reside in a house in the provincial capital San Salvador de Jujuy. Just steps away are the project's offices, where the Chinese work side by side with their local counterparts, as well as experts from Spain, Italy, Peru and other parts, who are involved in the plant's construction.

According to Wang Tieshan, who came from central China's Henan Province to work on the project, the Belt and Road Initiative is providing opportunities for "the world to find out about China's advanced technologies and hardware."

At the same time, it is helping foster political and cultural ties between China and South America's second-largest economy, he said.

The solar plant, which is set to become operational next year, is expected to create about 1,500 direct and indirect jobs, linking an even larger community with the Chinese-backed project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Photovoltaic power station built on abandoned mine in E China's Zhejiang*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-26 16:37:45|Editor: Yurou




Aerial photo taken on Sept. 26, 2018 shows a photovoltaic power station built on the site of an abandoned mine in Donghong Village of Huzhou City, east China's Zhejiang Province. (Xinhua/Xu Yu)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Buses of the future pick up 1st passengers*
Ke Jiayun 01:30 UTC+8, 2018-09-28 

Six hydrogen fuel cell buses started running route No. 114 in Jiading District yesterday, the first fuel cell buses in the city.

Hydrogen fuel cell vehicles are zero-emission. The yellow and white buses, developed by local car makers SAIC Motor and Sunwin, carry 21 kilograms of hydrogen, have a range of 560 kilometers and emit nothing but water. Conventional electric buses have a range of 200 kilometers and require six hours for charging. It only takes a few minutes to refill with hydrogen.

The floors of the new buses are much lower than conventional buses and considered barrier-free.

Fuel cell buses are not cheap. There is a lack of refueling stations, and hydrogen is not the most inexpensive of fuels.

The city has set goals for fuel cell vehicles. By 2020, it plans to have built five to 10 hydrogen stations and two demonstration sites with some 3,000 fuel cell vehicles running in the city. By 2025, there will be 50 hydrogen stations and no less than 30,000 fuel cell vehicles.



Jiang Xiaowei / SHINE
A worker is refueling a fuel cell bus with hydrogen.

Source: SHINE Editor: Zhang Shunyi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese, Ukrainian firms launch construction of solar plant in Ukraine*
新华社| 2018-10-05 05:41:12|Editor: Mu Xuequan




NIKOPOL, Ukraine, Oct. 4 (Xinhua) -- China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC) and Ukraine's largest private energy holding Donbas Fuel and Energy Company (DTEK) officially started the construction of a solar power plant in Ukraine on Thursday.

The groundbreaking ceremony for the construction of the project took place near Nikopol city in central Dnipropetrovsk region.

While speaking with Xinhua at the ceremony, Maksym Timchenko, chairman of the DTEK, said that the project is a "landmark event" for the Ukrainian energy sector.

"This would be the largest solar power station not only in Ukraine, but also at the European scale," Timchenko said.

During the ceremony, a first solar panel, which was developed by the Chinese company Seraphim Solar System and delivered to Ukraine via the sea, was installed at the facility.

Totally, 750,000 photovoltaic (PV) solar panels produced by Seraphim Solar System and another Chinese company Trina Solar will be set up on the 400-hectare solar farm.

Besides, the plant will incorporate 80 inverter stations with 160 PV inverters manufactured by the China-based Shenzhen Kstar Science and Technology.

The estimated cost of the solar station is 230 million euro (about 265 million U.S. dollars). The project is funded by the DTEK's own funds and by a loan from the CMEC. It is scheduled to be completed at the beginning of next year.

"I believe that the successful cooperation of the CMEC and the DTEK will enable the Chinese and Ukrainian workers to show their excellent skills. We sincerely wish this project will be completed according to the schedule," said Cao Qing, CMEC's project manager of Nikopol plant.

Once commissioned, the solar farm with a total capacity of 200 megawatts of power will provide electricity to about 160,000 households, contributing to Ukraine's green development.

"For Ukraine, this project is important because it moves the country closer to energy independence. Ukraine has a strategy for the development of alternative energy, under which the country plans to generate 11 percent of electricity from green sources by the end of 2019. We are making a great contribution to the implementation of this strategy," Oleg Solovey, the director of Nikopol plant, told Xinhua.

Solovey added that the construction of the plant will also play an important role in improving the ecological situation in the region as it will reduce harmful CO2 emissions by about 300,000 tons annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's farthest offshore wind farm is under construction in the Yellow Sea*
CGTN
Published on Oct 4, 2018

China's farthest offshore wind farm is being built in the Yellow Sea off the coast of eastern China's Yancheng City. The farm is scheduled to be completed by the end of November and it is expected to generate 870 million kwh of electricity per year.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048224289793744896

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Milestone:First Chinese CSP Demonstration Project-CGN Delingha 50MW Parabolic Trough Plant Connected To The Grid.*
> Wu, catherine 2 days ago
> 
> *Reported from CSPPLAZA：On the evening of 30th,June, China’s first commercial-scale CSP project, China Guangdong Nuclear Power Delingha 50MW parabolic trough CSP station was successfully connected to the grid,achieving the planned target of grid connection.*
> 
> Until now, China’s power grid system has been connected with a new member. The first batch of China’s demonstration projects has also made its first milestone of the first CSP station to be connected to the network,making China officially become the eighth country in the world with large scale CSP station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EPC of solar Island is a Consortium of *Beijing Shouhang IHW Resources Saving Technology Co., Ltd.* & *Nuclear Power Engineering Co., Ltd.of Power China*; EPC of Heat island is *Shandong Sunway Petrochemical Engineering Share Co., Ltd.*；and EPC of the conventional island is *Northwest Electric Power Design Institute Co.,Ltd. of Power China.*
> 
> The project is the first CSP project supported by the ADB preferential loan,according to their requirement , the project takes Public bidding on the global scale，overseas companies like *Idom\Aries\Ingeteam\Rioglass\ ABB* has participated in this project.
> 
> 
> Milestone:First Chinese CSP Demonstration Project-CGN Delingha 50MW Parabolic Trough Plant Connected To The Grid. – CSPPLAZA


*China commercially operates 1st large-scale CSP project today | CSP Focus*
2018.10.10 From: CSP Focus光略咨询




China Guangdong Nuclear Power(CGN), the project owner and developer just launched a press release, officially announcing that CGN Delingha 50MW parabolic trough concentratedsolar power (CSP) plant, as China first large-scale commercial CSP project, starts commercial operation today on October 10th, 2018.

Mr. Li Yilun, General Manager of CGN New Energy Holding and Mr. Wang Zhigang, General Manager of CGN New Energy Delingha Company presented the conference and shared the great news with China key media audience and introduced the milestones of the project.

As CSP Focus reported earlier, the project was successfully connected to the grid on June 30. And three months later it is able to commercially realize full operation, indicating that China owns its 1st large-scale commercial CSP plant in operation.

It is absolutely a great milestonefor China CSP industry, which entitles China the 8th country in the world owning large-scale commercial CSP project. And the CGN Delingha plant is also amongst China 1st batch of 20 pilot projects and now the first with full completion.

*Relevant Free Report:* *CGN Delingha 50MW Parabolic Trough CSP Project Report*




This is a landmark for CGN's solar-thermal energy development after more than ten years of development, Li said during the news conference held in Beijing on Wednesday today.

According to Li, CGN's solar power business, after more than ten years' development, currently covers 29 provinces nationwide, with an installed capacity exceeding 2.58 million kilowatts that ranks third across the country.

Li said compared with photovoltaic power, the concentrated solar power (CSP) features continuous and steady generation of electricity, enjoying greater development potential.

CGN has also been foraying in other forms of new energy in recent years in addition to nuclear power, including the country's first large scale offshore wind power project in Shanghai, he said.

Built on a sparsely populated plateau, 3,000 meters above sea level, the Delingha power plant occupies an area of 2.46 square kilometers (246 hectares). The plant was first connects to grid on June 30.

More information on CGN Delingha CSP plant, you are also welcome to join the upcoming *CSP Focus Innovation 2018（Oct.25-26, Xi'an, China）*, where you will have the opportunity to communicate with senior executives from CGN Solar face-to-face. 

The project was officially broken ground in the year of 2014, and the only CSP project in China getting loan from Asian Development Bank. With total investment of RMB 1.938 billion, the project is equipped with 9 hours molten salt thermal energy storage.




Chinese companies Beijing Shouhang IHW Energy Saving & SEPCOII and Shandong Sunway Petrochemical Engineering Co., Ltd joined the project as EPCs of solar field and HTF&TES respectively. Other local involvers include Dongfang Turbine, Harbin Turbine, Wuxi Chemical Equipment,Co., Ltd etc. And global leading CSP companies like TSK, IDOM, sbp, Rioglass, Solutia, Sulzer also provided components and services for CGN Delingha CSP project.

More details on the project, please visit:

*CSP Focus database: CGN Delingha 50MW Thermal Oil Parabolic Trough project*



_At an altitude of 3,000 meters, the project owns 190 loops with more than 9,000 SCEs, consisting of 250,000 pieces of reflectors with a total area of 620,000 square meters. _



_Molten salt tanks in TES&HTF island own an diameter of 42 meters, the longest in Asia_

Joseph Jacobelli, a senior analyst of Asian utilities at Bloomberg Intelligence, said the commissioning of the CGN New Energy project is evidence that Chinese electricity producers remain very keen on developing clean energy.

“Chinese power producers are all seeking more advanced solutions,” said Jacobelli.

“We would expect that companies such CGN New Energy will continue to seek out more advanced wind, solar and energy storage technologies in coming years.”

Chances are high that these Chinese clean energy companies will continue expanding in the clean energy sectors abroad in coming years, as many companies are stepping up their performance in overseas markets, actively investing in assets abroad buoyed by the China-led Belt and Road Initiative, he added.

According to Wang Zhigang, the solar power project located on the plateau with cold temperatures and oxygen deficiency is capable of producing some 200 million kilowatt hours annually and replace more than 60,000 tons of standard coal each year and 100,000 tons of carbon dioxide emission every year.

The main part of the project commenced construction in August 2015, and is the country's first solar power plant connected to the power grid. It was also the first solar thermal power project that received a preferential loan from the Asian Development Bank, said the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to formulate roadmap for dev. of hydrogen energy industry*
Xinhua Finance in BEIJING
2018-10-12 14:32




















China will study and formulate a roadmap for high-quality development of the hydrogen energy industry, according to Wang Siqiang, an official of the National Energy Administration on Thursday.

Wang made the remarks at the 2018 China Hydrogen Energy and Fuel Cell Industry Forum in south China's Haikou City.

At the same time, a number of demonstration projects will be launched to promote the diversified applications of the hydrogen energy, such as the integration of hydrogen energy and renewable energy, fuel cells distributed generation, hydrogen storage and hydrogen fuel cell transportation, said Wang.

The country will quicken the pace to make breakthroughs in key technical equipment such as fuel cells, and improve relevant technical standards and testing, certification and supervision systems, Wang added.

In recent years, the development of hydrogen energy in China has been on the rise. Some local authorities have formulated the plans for development of the hydrogen energy, in succession.

The vehicles with hydrogen fuel cells have been rolled out and a batch of domestic automobile enterprises have achieved the production of such vehicles in small numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China begins constructing offshore wind farm with biggest installed capacity*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-16 20:35:10|Editor: Liangyu




GUANGZHOU, Oct. 16 (Xinhua) -- China has begun constructing an offshore wind-power project with the biggest installed capacity in the country.

The wind farm's first turbine was installed Monday in waters off Nanpeng Isle of the city of Yangjiang, south China's Guangdong Province. The project, with a planned installed capacity of 400,000 kilowatts, is expected to generate about 1.46 billion kwh of electricity annually when it goes on stream in 2020, according to its developer, China General Nuclear Power Corporation (CGN).

"As a coastal province, Guangdong enjoys abundant wind resources," said Chen Yabin with CGN. "Wind farms will play an important role in adjusting the province's industrial and energy structure, so as to promote green and high-quality development."

Guangdong plans to build 23 offshore wind farms before 2030, wth the combined installed capacity to hit 66.85 million kilowatts.

Wind has become China's third largest power source after coal and hydro. According to the Global Wind Energy Council, China ranked the third in terms of the total installed capacity of offshore wind turbines, accounting for 11 percent of the world's total as of the end of 2016, after Britain and Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese researchers develop new technique for low-cost solar cells*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-29 13:02:12|Editor: Yang Yi




LANZHOU, Oct. 29 (Xinhua) -- Chinese researchers have developed a new photovoltaic technique that could improve the efficiency of solar cells and reduce their cost.

The new technique uses high-efficiency hole-and-electron-selective layers for both polarities on silicon substrate, which could improve the efficiency of solar cells to 15.1 percent, said Peng Shanglong, head of a research team at Lanzhou University in northwest China's Gansu Province.

He added that the new technique would allow the potential model of solar cells to avoid high-temperature processes, which makes it low-cost and efficient.

"Because of high equipment costs and complex techniques, traditional solar cells have long been limited in use on a large scale," Peng said. "It's of practical value to develop a new model of solar cells."

The findings have been published on Nano Energy, a major journal covering the science and engineering of nanomaterials and nanodevices.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Shenzhen Energy to Build Two 400,000-KW Wind Farms in Inner Mongolia*
TANG SHIHUA 
DATE: THU, 11/01/2018 - 19:37 / SOURCE:YICAI





Shenzhen Energy to Build Two 400,000-KW Wind Farms in Inner Mongolia​
(Yicai Global) Nov. 1 -- Shenzhen Energy Group will invest in and construct two 400,000-kilowatt wind power projects in Xilingol League in northern China’s Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region through its local subsidiary. The company will also build an energy storage facility to supply heat to locals with electricity generated by under-utilized wind resources.

Investment in one project in the Bordered Yellow Banner of Xilingol League will be CNY3.1 billion (USD400 million), of which CNY612 million (USD87.4 million) is self-financed, with the rest to come from other funding sources, per a recent announcement from the Guangdong province-based developer of energy from both fossil and renewable resources.

Another project in Taipusi Banner of Xilingol League will have investment projected at CNY3.2 billion, with the company to contribute CNY640 million and finance the rest, the announcement stated.

The local governments have approved both projects. The on-grid power will be sent to North China and East China through ultra-high voltage channels, per the announcement.

Shenzhen Energy is also planning a 48,000-KW facility using both heat and wind power to store energy and provide local people with central heating and wind electricity.

Investment of CNY442.4 million is planned for the project, including CNY424 million for the wind farms and CNY19 million for the heating projects, the announcement added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *Shenzhen Energy to Build Two 400,000-KW Wind Farms in Inner Mongolia*
> TANG SHIHUA
> DATE: THU, 11/01/2018 - 19:37 / SOURCE:YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shenzhen Energy to Build Two 400,000-KW Wind Farms in Inner Mongolia​
> (Yicai Global) Nov. 1 -- Shenzhen Energy Group will invest in and construct two 400,000-kilowatt wind power projects in Xilingol League in northern China’s Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region through its local subsidiary. The company will also build an energy storage facility to supply heat to locals with electricity generated by under-utilized wind resources.
> 
> Investment in one project in the Bordered Yellow Banner of Xilingol League will be CNY3.1 billion (USD400 million), of which CNY612 million (USD87.4 million) is self-financed, with the rest to come from other funding sources, per a recent announcement from the Guangdong province-based developer of energy from both fossil and renewable resources.
> 
> Another project in Taipusi Banner of Xilingol League will have investment projected at CNY3.2 billion, with the company to contribute CNY640 million and finance the rest, the announcement stated.
> 
> The local governments have approved both projects. The on-grid power will be sent to North China and East China through ultra-high voltage channels, per the announcement.
> 
> Shenzhen Energy is also planning a 48,000-KW facility using both heat and wind power to store energy and provide local people with central heating and wind electricity.
> 
> Investment of CNY442.4 million is planned for the project, including CNY424 million for the wind farms and CNY19 million for the heating projects, the announcement added.



Inner Mongolia (as well as Mongolia) has great clean energy potential. It is already been explored. There is energy grid connectivity between Mongolia and China.

With this, more storage facilities must be set up to store and transmit energy when there is demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*This ‘two-faced’ membrane can create electricity—from nothing but salty water*
By Frankie Schembri
Oct. 26, 2018 , 2:00 PM

Imagine being stuffed into a crowded train car and noticing a less crowded one just down the platform. You’d probably want to move over as soon as possible. Particles that follow this balancing act—known as osmosis—spontaneously move from an area of high concentration to one of low concentration. Now, scientists have used this tendency to create a power-producing membrane that can harvest electric current from nothing but salty water.

When ionic salts, made of bundles positively and negatively charged particles, dissolve in water, the bundles break apart, leaving positively and negatively charged particles free to participate in osmosis. By placing charged, thin membranes in between salty water and freshwater, scientists can create an expressway for the flowing particles, generating electric current. But these membranes are often expensive to manufacture and they tend to get leaky over time. That lets particles pass back through in the wrong direction, cutting into how much electricity they can produce.

Now, researchers have developed a new kind of gatekeeper—a “two-faced” membrane that has different properties on either side, from the size of the pores to the charge of the membrane itself. This encourages a steady flow of charged particles from one side to the other while preventing them from drifting back in the wrong direction. These so-called Janus membranes, named after the ancient Roman god of gates and passages, can also be manufactured to have different-size pores and hold different charges, allowing them to accept different kinds of particles.

The researchers tested their Janus membranes with salty sea water on one side and fresh river water on the other. They found the devices were able to convert 35.7% of the chemical energy stored in the salty water into useable electricity. That’s as efficient as most wind turbines and higher than most solar cells, they report today in Science Advances.

Next, the researchers plan to build larger membranes and see whether they can withstand the conditions of real sea and river water. If the membrane performs as well in “the wild,” the new membranes could be used to power remote communities with no other sources of renewable energy in just a few years, the researchers say. That suggests that when it comes to harvesting power from moving particles, being a little two-faced is a good thing.

Posted in: Chemistry
doi:10.1126/science.aav8621


This ‘two-faced’ membrane can create electricity—from nothing but salty water | Science | AAAS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese investment boosts Croatian wind farm project*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-21 04:39:57|Editor: Yang Yi







Photo taken on Nov. 20, 2018 shows a view of the Senj wind farm in Senj, Croatia. A Chinese-invested wind farm project near Croatia's Adriatic coastal city Senj officially kicked off on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Gao Lei)

SENJ, Croatia, Nov. 20 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese-invested wind farm project near Croatia's Adriatic coastal city Senj officially kicked off on Tuesday.

The 156MW Senj wind farm project is operated by Energija Projekt d.d., a company specially set up to run the project in 2011. China's Norinco International Co. Ltd. signed an equity purchase agreement with Energija Projekt on Nov. 27, 2017.

According to the agreement, Norinco acquired 76 percent of the Croatian company's equity with around 32 million euros (about 36 million U.S. dollars), while the total investment in the project could reach 179 million euros.

The delivery of the company was completed at the end of September. In two years, 39 wind turbines will be built on the windy mountainous area eight kilometers northeast of Senj. The nearly 45-square-kilometer wind farm will be producing 530 million kilowatts of electricity annually.

Speaking at the commencement ceremony Tuesday, Croatian Prime Minister Andrej Plenkovic said the project was a great example of economic cooperation between Croatia and China.

"I am sure that the project will be realized in the next two years as it is planned. That means that part of the work will be done by Croatian subcontractors and that at least 100 people will be employed in this project," Plenkovic said, while noting that Croatia wants to boost cooperation with China especially in infrastructure, railways and ports.

In an interview with Xinhua, the prime minister pointed out that despite the fact that Croatia is importing a fair amount of electricity, the country has never faced any shortage of electricity in recent years, while the wind farm project is an excellent contribution to the increase of renewable energy in Croatian electricity market.

Plenkovic also expressed confidence in entrusting Norinco International on the job. "We have full confidence... We believe it is an excellent example of direct Chinese investment in Croatia. We believe this example will lead other Chinese investors to look for opportunities and partners and projects in Croatian market."

"This is an important piece of mosaic of very solid and dynamic Croatian-Chinese cooperation in the years to come," he concluded.

Responding to trust from the Croatian side, Wang Yitong, Board Chairman of Norinco International, assured that his company will abide by local laws and regulations and work together with Croatian partners in order to present a high-quality project with efficiency.

Senj's mayor Sanjin Rukavina told Xinhua that the wind farm is an important project to the city because it is a very big investment.

"We support this project strongly... According to some estimates the city will earn more than four million kuna (about 612,000 U.S. dollars) per year once the wind farm is in function," said the mayor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*CSUNPOWER signs EPC contract for 30MW solar power project in Pakistan*
November 28, 2018

*Abstract : *CSUNPOWER, a Chinese clean energy solution provider, announced it had signed an EPC for a 30MW solar power project with Asia Energy (Private) Ltd. on November 26.




BEIJING, Nov. 28 (Xinhua) -- CSUNPOWER, a Chinese clean energy solution provider, announced it had signed an EPC contract and an O&M contract for a 30MW solar power project with Asia Energy (Private) Ltd. on November 26.

Located in Punjab, Pakistan, the project is invested by Asia Energy and will be constructed by CSUNPOWER and the installation engineering company under CSCEC.

The project will be equipped with solar tracking system, 132 KV high voltage booster substation, and supervised by a German company, which can effectively guarantee the quality safety, progress and investment returns of the project.

The project is scheduled to start constructing in June next year, and complete by the end of 2019. Upon completion, the project will provide Pakistan with about 58,000,000 kwh of clean electricity a year and power 100,000 houses.

Due to the energy gap, the strengthening of policy support and the cost reduction, the photovoltaic market in Pakistan has great potential. Liu Yunzhou, CEO of CSUNPOWER, said: "Pakistan is an important market for the localization operation of CSUNPOWER. We will continue to innovate and upgrade our products and services to provide local customers with the best new energy solutions." (Edited by Yang Qi, kateqiyang@xinhua.org)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Thermal Energy Storage Is the Future of Energy Waste Reduction*
BENJAMIN ROBERTS
DATE : DEC 03 2018/SOURCE : YICAI





Thermal Energy Storage Is the Future of Energy Waste Reduction​
(Yicai Global) Dec. 3 -- Most agree that in order to reduce greenhouse gas emissions the world needs to shift the energy industry to renewable sources. Yet even if solar and wind energy systems are gaining momentum worldwide, their reliance on nature, which is unpredictable, limits their scope of application. 

In 2016, China's National Energy Bureau and the National Development and Reform Commission stated that more than 50 billion kilowatts of wind energy were being wasted, half of that during winter. This would be enough energy to heat 500 square kilometres, or a surface area roughly the size of Spain. 

To prevent such waste, a Chinese company, Pioneer Energy, has developed a thermal energy storage technology that can harvest energy through high-density phase change heat storage. 

While this might sound confusing, the principle is actually simple: phase change materials (PCM) such as water or paraffin wax are substances able to transform from one physical state to another depending on the temperature. They can store and release thermal energy when they undergo a process of melting and freezing. 

Imagine a wall filled with wax: energy input melts the wax, making its phase change from solid to liquid. Once you stop applying energy (from a solar panel, for instance) the wax will cool back to its solid phase, releasing the stored energy as heat. 

Founded in 2011 in Zhangjiagang, in the province of Jiangsu, Pioneer Energy now applies its innovative technology to households, commercial and industrial buildings. 

They supply entire agricultural freeholds with their heating solutions, as well as 15 government buildings and 22 schools in Qianxi County. In addition to heating shopping malls and modern high-rise office buildings, they cater to provincial energy needs. The company has also established a tech center to enhance and research phase-change material in Shanghai. 




Pioneer Energy's founder and CEO, Hong Wang, previously worked in the energy, environmental and medical sectors. His company's business model now leans towards energy, relying on four major segments of the industry — energy production, transport, storage and application. It is positioned to capitalise on a rapidly growing market. 

Valued at approximately USD 3.72 billion in 2017, the latent heat thermal energy storage market is expected to generate revenues of around USD 7.45 billion by the end of 2024, according to a Zion Market Research study. However, Wang believes the industry will outgrow these predictions.

The company's CEO identifies three intertwined areas, or "drivers," where he is hoping for Pioneer Energy to spearhead energy and environmental solutions. These are reducing air pollution, offering clean energy alternatives, and focusing on increasingly efficient energy generation and storage – since their unit cost by kilowatt-hour is three percent that of electrochemical batteries. 

In addition, Pioneer Energy's proprietary _Heatrix_ and _Lansheen _heating transference technology provides an easy way to offset the intermittency of renewable energy sources, balancing energy demand between daytime and nighttime, or summer and winter. It can heat houses and businesses as large as 1,200 square metres for 8 to 16 hours with stored energy. 

Recently, the company helped convert the heating system of the Tianjin Tower, a major skyscraper in Tianjin City. Previously, the Tianjin Tower was paying USD 9.6 million per year for utilities. Since converting to Pioneer Energy's system, they have saved USD 5.5 million, or 70 percent of their original heating bill. 

The good news for Wang is that phase change materials are likely to see an uptick in price as China's winter arrives. In terms of the financial market, the country fulfills its energy needs by paying spot prices for energy supply. 

While market demands for energy are constantly fluctuating, Pioneer Energy is less vulnerable than other energy providers that must source their raw materials first, be it lithium for batteries or manufacturing panels for solar energy capture. 

As the LNG price increases, the company hopes more consumers will be driven to use its technology. 

Pioneer Energy's ambition is to become the largest distributed clean energy-heating provider in China. By extension, it could become the largest in the world, with the potential for positive environmental repercussions on a major scale. 

Thermal heat storage presents distinct advantages over traditional green energy sources such as water, solar or wind. These all require a high initial outlay of investment in terms of infrastructure. Moreover, renewables still waste a lot of the energy they generate. Pioneer Energy's edge lies in its ability to store it. 

Wang cites Peter Thiel's book _Zero to One: Notes on Startups, or How to Build the Future_ as an inspiration for Pioneer. He describes his company as "zero to one" in the clean energy field, saying it was an extraordinary feat that a relatively small energy company like his can heat a massive project such as the Tianjin Tower.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *Thermal Energy Storage Is the Future of Energy Waste Reduction*
> BENJAMIN ROBERTS
> DATE : DEC 03 2018/SOURCE : YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thermal Energy Storage Is the Future of Energy Waste Reduction​
> (Yicai Global) Dec. 3 -- Most agree that in order to reduce greenhouse gas emissions the world needs to shift the energy industry to renewable sources. Yet even if solar and wind energy systems are gaining momentum worldwide, their reliance on nature, which is unpredictable, limits their scope of application.
> 
> In 2016, China's National Energy Bureau and the National Development and Reform Commission stated that more than 50 billion kilowatts of wind energy were being wasted, half of that during winter. This would be enough energy to heat 500 square kilometres, or a surface area roughly the size of Spain.
> 
> To prevent such waste, a Chinese company, Pioneer Energy, has developed a thermal energy storage technology that can harvest energy through high-density phase change heat storage.
> 
> While this might sound confusing, the principle is actually simple: phase change materials (PCM) such as water or paraffin wax are substances able to transform from one physical state to another depending on the temperature. They can store and release thermal energy when they undergo a process of melting and freezing.
> 
> Imagine a wall filled with wax: energy input melts the wax, making its phase change from solid to liquid. Once you stop applying energy (from a solar panel, for instance) the wax will cool back to its solid phase, releasing the stored energy as heat.
> 
> Founded in 2011 in Zhangjiagang, in the province of Jiangsu, Pioneer Energy now applies its innovative technology to households, commercial and industrial buildings.
> 
> They supply entire agricultural freeholds with their heating solutions, as well as 15 government buildings and 22 schools in Qianxi County. In addition to heating shopping malls and modern high-rise office buildings, they cater to provincial energy needs. The company has also established a tech center to enhance and research phase-change material in Shanghai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pioneer Energy's founder and CEO, Hong Wang, previously worked in the energy, environmental and medical sectors. His company's business model now leans towards energy, relying on four major segments of the industry — energy production, transport, storage and application. It is positioned to capitalise on a rapidly growing market.
> 
> Valued at approximately USD 3.72 billion in 2017, the latent heat thermal energy storage market is expected to generate revenues of around USD 7.45 billion by the end of 2024, according to a Zion Market Research study. However, Wang believes the industry will outgrow these predictions.
> 
> The company's CEO identifies three intertwined areas, or "drivers," where he is hoping for Pioneer Energy to spearhead energy and environmental solutions. These are reducing air pollution, offering clean energy alternatives, and focusing on increasingly efficient energy generation and storage – since their unit cost by kilowatt-hour is three percent that of electrochemical batteries.
> 
> In addition, Pioneer Energy's proprietary _Heatrix_ and _Lansheen _heating transference technology provides an easy way to offset the intermittency of renewable energy sources, balancing energy demand between daytime and nighttime, or summer and winter. It can heat houses and businesses as large as 1,200 square metres for 8 to 16 hours with stored energy.
> 
> Recently, the company helped convert the heating system of the Tianjin Tower, a major skyscraper in Tianjin City. Previously, the Tianjin Tower was paying USD 9.6 million per year for utilities. Since converting to Pioneer Energy's system, they have saved USD 5.5 million, or 70 percent of their original heating bill.
> 
> The good news for Wang is that phase change materials are likely to see an uptick in price as China's winter arrives. In terms of the financial market, the country fulfills its energy needs by paying spot prices for energy supply.
> 
> While market demands for energy are constantly fluctuating, Pioneer Energy is less vulnerable than other energy providers that must source their raw materials first, be it lithium for batteries or manufacturing panels for solar energy capture.
> 
> As the LNG price increases, the company hopes more consumers will be driven to use its technology.
> 
> Pioneer Energy's ambition is to become the largest distributed clean energy-heating provider in China. By extension, it could become the largest in the world, with the potential for positive environmental repercussions on a major scale.
> 
> Thermal heat storage presents distinct advantages over traditional green energy sources such as water, solar or wind. These all require a high initial outlay of investment in terms of infrastructure. Moreover, renewables still waste a lot of the energy they generate. Pioneer Energy's edge lies in its ability to store it.
> 
> Wang cites Peter Thiel's book _Zero to One: Notes on Startups, or How to Build the Future_ as an inspiration for Pioneer. He describes his company as "zero to one" in the clean energy field, saying it was an extraordinary feat that a relatively small energy company like his can heat a massive project such as the Tianjin Tower.



As important as generating clean energy is to store them. Because energy demand has peaks and lows. Sometimes, peak energy arrives when clean energy generation capacity is at the lowest. And vice versa. Then, storing clean energy when generation is high is crucial.

This is expensive and private companies often avoid it. Therefore, generally, generation infra always leads while storage infra lags. This leads to waste and inefficiency. 

China's ministry of energy is working overtime to solve this problem. It is great to know that private companies are joining with innovative solutions. 

If cheap and efficient storage tech is developed further, we will get a step closer to a East Asian regional energy grid network build-up.

@Mista , @Cybernetics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Seraphim Plans to Open African First 500 MW PV Cell Plant*
THURSDAY, 06 DECEMBER 2018 

Jiangsu Seraphim Solar System Co. Ltd. (“Seraphim”), a world-class solar product manufacturer, recently announced the inauguration of a new 500 MW solar cell factory in the Coega Industrial Development Zone of Port Elizabeth, South Africa, along with 200MW half-cell module assembly expansion in Eastern Cape. This new cell factory will be the first in the African continent.

This is another step forward for Seraphim’s goal of expanding global production capacity, previously opening a 300 MW module plant in South Africa this past August. The new expansions will bolster Seraphim’s manufacturing supply chain in South Africa by directly supporting its growing module assembly plant already operating in Eastern Cape since last summer. The new factory equipment plans are a critical element in Seraphim’s globalization strategy to mitigate against unpredictable tariffs levied on Chinese manufacturers. The new factory and expansion is co-developed by both Seraphim and Industrial Development Corporation of South Africa (IDC), and will begin commercial operation in Q3 2019.

“We have continuously received purchase orders for modules from our 300MW factory in South Africa since it reached full production in September; building our own cell plant in South Africa is the ideal way to support our customer base by optimizing our production and reducing lead times” commented Polaris Li, President of Seraphim. “We are glad to cooperate again with IDC, a professional and reliable local partner. This new factory will strengthen mutual interests and optimize prosperity for our stakeholders.”

Seraphim have developed expertise in cell manufacturing since opening their first plant in Zhejiang province of China in 2015 and shall support the South African factory by sending their seasoned technical team to South Africa to accelerate construction and commissioning of equipment and to train local employees. “We are very excited about the opportunities that this new cell factory opens up for our operations in South Africa”, said David Nunez Blundell, co-founder of Seraphim Southern Africa. “This plant will be the first of its kind in Africa, and shall be a stepping stone towards the consolidation of a strong vertically-integrated operation that will see additional investments materializing in the near future. Together with the module assembly expansion, it will launch Seraphim into a new stage of evolution, strengthening our value proposition to clients in the South African and exports markets.”


https://www.seraphim-energy.com/seraphim-plans-to-open-african-first-500-mw-pv-cell-plant/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*More Than Air: Researchers Fine-tune Wind Farm Simulation*
Dec 13, 2018

Wind power is on track to supply almost a fifth of the world’s demand for electricity by 2050, according to the Global Wind Energy Council. While wind turbines are generally thought of as a sustainable alternative to traditional energy sources, relatively little is known about the impact they have on their immediate surroundings. 

A collaborative research team based in Beijing, China, is working to better understand the effect wind farms have locally and globally by examining the performance of predictive models currently being used to forecast their effect. 

Their analysis will be highlighted on the cover of the February 2019 issue of _Advances in Atmospheric Sciences_. 

"Observation and modeling studies indicate that wind farms can potentially influence local weather by contributing to air turbulence and reducing wind speed downstream of the farm," said GUO Zhenhai, an author on the paper and a professor from the Institute of Atmospheric Physics (IAP) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. "Direct observations are limited, though, so modeling techniques have become a valuable research tool to examine the impacts wind farms have."

Wind blows, moving the long arms of a turbine. As the arms spin, they transfer the energy of the wind's movement, called kinetic energy, to gears inside of the turbine. The energy eventually makes its way to a generator, where it's translated into electricity. Stronger winds help wind farms produce even more electricity. However, with the kinetic energy absorbed by turbines, the winds seem to die down by the time they reach land beyond the wind farm. 

A change in wind could change critical factors for agriculture in local areas, such as the temperature and moisture levels in the air and soil, according to the researchers. But, due to the sheer size of wind farms, and the changeable nature of each wind speeds, topography, other influencing variables, there is very little observable data on exactly how wind farms influence their neighbors. 

Scientists typically use climate models to see how certain parameter changes, such as an increase in temperature, might effect rainfall in a particular area, but they're heavily calibrated and validated against observable data. The two computational models used to predict how wind farms affect the environment around them don't have the same real-world information available to compare for accuracy, according to GUO. 

The two systems, called, "Wind Farm Parameterization" and "Weather Research and Forecasting," are typically combined to better ensure similar behaviors across forecasts. As parameters change in different modeling scenarios, the researchers need to know if the predicted behavior is a result of a new variable or caused by a computational snafu. That determination is nearly impossible to make without proper validation. 

In an effort to better understand how the models predict weather outcomes without hard data points, the researchers examined how to validate the resolutions of the model against itself. The resolution is the detail level of a specific study point of interest, such as precise geographic boundaries. A model with a low geographic resolution could run simulations of wind affect over hundreds of miles; a high resolution could narrow the simulations to more precise areas. 

"While the coupled model is used widely, it isn't well validated because of the lack of direct observational data," GUO said. "In fact, in most of the studies where the coupled model is used, it is noted that the model resolutions play a major role in reproducing the few observational data sets that are available."



The study is selected as the cover paper of the February 2019 issue of _Advances in Atmospheric Sciences._ The cover image shows terrain and vegetation type of a wind farm. (Image by _Advances in Atmospheric Sciences_) 

The choice of model resolution for certain variables over others can vastly skew the results, and, in order to recreate real-world conditions, modeling scenarios need varying resolutions for different parameters. 

GUO and his team specifically examined vertical and horizontal resolutions, which control how the model simulates the wind flow throughout and beyond the wind farm. They found that higher vertical and horizontal resolutions impacted how the wind moved in simulations, and the horizontal resolution could significantly influence how surface temperature and water vapor behaved. 

"We need more modeling and observational study over a longer period of time and a wider range of atmospheric conditions to understand how to deploy wind energy optimally," GUO said. "The validation process we've undertaken is an important step in specifying the boundary conditions to ensure the terms of the system can currently represent the observed situation. 


More Than Air: Researchers Fine-tune Wind Farm Simulation---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Inner Mongolia's PV power station to help reduce carbon emissions*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-15 19:24:34|Editor: ZX




HOHHOT, Dec. 15 (Xinhua) -- The first project of the large-scale photovoltaic power station in the Kubuqi Desert in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region has recently joined the national power grid, which is expected to reduce 800,000 tonnes of carbon emissions every year.

The Dalad PV Power Base was approved by the National Energy Administration in November 2017. Construction of the base has been divided into three projects.

Located in Dalad Banner, the annual power generation of the base is estimated to reach 4 billion KWH after completion, and the output value is expected to exceed 1.5 billion yuan (217 million U.S. dollars).

The first 500 megawatts PV project can generate over 800 million KWH per year, which is able to power a medium-sized city, and can reduce 300,000 tonnes of coal, said Zhang Zhiguo, an official who has participated in the construction of the base.

"PV panels can also weaken the force of the wind, so that the sand below the panels won't move. The base can help stop the expansion of the desert," said Liu Guiwen, deputy director of development and reform department of the banner.

High-technology such as big data, artificial intelligence and drones have also been used to patrol, review and manage the first project.
















​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Thursday, July 19, 2018, 10:34
> *Hydropower plant shows off domestic expertise*
> By Zheng Xin
> 
> 
> 
> This photo taken on July 11, 2018, shows the construction site of the Baihetan hydropower station, the world's second-largest hydropower project, which is located on the upper reaches of the Yangtze River. (PHOTO / XINHUA)
> 
> The world's second-largest hydropower project using China's domestically made equipment will help the country export its construction and equipment know-how around the world, analysts said.
> 
> The Baihetan hydropower station is located on the Jinsha River, on the upper section of the Yangtze River straddling Sichuan and Yunnan provinces. It will use 16 turbines made by Chinese companies, each with a capacity of 1 gigawatts, according to Tu Yangwen, an official with China Three Gorges Corp, the project's contractor.
> 
> *China's wide-ranging know-how and experience when it comes to the construction of hydroelectric plants is second to none given the nation had already installed 313 gW by the end of 2017*
> 
> *Joseph Jacobelli, *Senior analyst of Asian utilities, Bloomberg​
> The Baihetan hydropower plant is expected to enter operation by 2021, and will be second only to the Three Gorges Dam in terms of total installed capacity, according to China Three Gorges Corp.
> 
> Baihetan is expected to generate more than 60 terawatt hours of electricity per year, around two-thirds of Beijing's consumption in 2015. Thermal power generating capacity of more than 62 tWh and 19.68 million metric tons of coal will be replaced every year after the hydropower station starts operation.
> 
> "The country is also self-sufficient when it comes to the equipment for such plants thanks to its deep understanding of hydro plants, and it has already been successfully exporting its construction and equipment know-how abroad in recent years too, such as in sub-Saharan Africa."
> 
> "China's wide-ranging know-how and experience when it comes to the construction of hydroelectric plants is second to none given the nation had already installed 313 gW by the end of 2017," said Joseph Jacobelli, a senior analyst of Asian utilities at Bloomberg.
> 
> Chinese companies' cost control abilities will also provide the country with an advantage in exploring clean energy markets abroad, as Chinese clean energy companies continue to expand their presence overseas, he added.
> 
> *READ MORE: A big market for clean energy firms*
> 
> Domestic turbines are as good as those from overseas companies, according to China Three Gorges Corp. The company added the country's hydropower equipment has made great strides in recent years and become a strong competitor in the international market.
> 
> The Baihetan hydropower station, a major west-to-east electricity transmission project in China's resource-rich western region, will meet the power demand in Yunnan and Sichuan, while supplying power to the East China Power Grid, Central China Power Grid and China Southern Power Grid.
> 
> Wang Hao, an academician with the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said Baihetan dam's operation will substantially boost the share of hydropower in China's energy mix, as the country is rich in hydropower resources.
> 
> The Baihetan project will be an important direction for China's energy consumption in the future, as the country currently still relies on fossil energy, Wang said.
> 
> China has vowed to raise its installed capacity for hydropower to 380 gW by 2020, as it is a cheaper and cleaner alternative to coal, as part of efforts to phase out polluting fossil fuels.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076574952348942336*People's Daily, China*‏ Verified account @PDChina
The stay ring of a 1 million-kilowatt turbine unit at SW China's Baihetan Dam, the world's 2nd-largest hydropower station, has been successfully installed, marking a major breakthrough in the construction of the plant (Xinhua)





4:27 AM - 23 Dec 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's farthest offshore wind farm is under construction in the Yellow Sea*
> CGTN
> Published on Oct 4, 2018
> 
> China's farthest offshore wind farm is being built in the Yellow Sea off the coast of eastern China's Yancheng City. The farm is scheduled to be completed by the end of November and it is expected to generate 870 million kwh of electricity per year.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048224289793744896




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076999551343419393*SPIC*‏ Verified account @ChinaSPIC
All 72 turbines of #Shanghai Electric Power Dafeng H3 offshore wind power project were connected to the grid on Dec 20, setting three records of the same scale offshore wind power projects—starting construction, finishing construction and yielding profit within the same year.














8:34 AM - 24 Dec 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Live: Field of mirrors in Gobi Desert helps generate power超级镜子照亮大漠 百兆瓦光热发电站投产运营*
CGTN
Streamed live 2 hours ago

A pilot project in the Gobi Desert that generates energy out concentrated solar power by using mirrors or lenses to concentrate a large area of sunlight onto a small area, is the first of its kind of China and breaks a number of records in Asia, in terms of installed capacity, tower height, light concentration, heat storage and construction duration. It is able to continuously generate electricity for 24 hours and can help reduce carbon dioxide emissions by 350,000 tons each year. Join CGTN to see how it works.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's first 100-megawatt solar-thermal power plant comes online*
China Plus Published: 2018-12-27 19:13:48

China's first 100-megawatt solar-thermal power plant successfully connected to the national grid on Thursday.



The 100-megawatt solar-thermal power plant in Dunhuang City, Gansu Province during its construction on May 17, 2018. [Photo: VCG]

The plant in Dunhuang City, Gansu Province is powered by 12,000 mirrors that concentrate sunlight onto a receiver at the top of a solar tower. The heat collected is used to create steam that turns a turbine and generator like a traditional thermal power plant.

The new power station can generate 390 million kilowatt-hours annually. It can generate power at nighttime using heat stored in the form of molten salt.

The plant covers an area of 7.8 square kilometers, which is equivalent to 1,120 standard football fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Two solar power bases launched in northwestern China*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-29 23:26:38|Editor: Yang Yi




XINING, Dec. 29 (Xinhua) -- Two solar power bases in northwest China's Qinghai Province, with a total installed power generating capacity of 1 GW, were launched and connected to the grid Saturday.

Each of the two demonstration bases directly managed by the National Energy Administration in the cities Delingha and Golmud, the Mongolian-Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture of Haixi, has a generating capacity of 500 MW.

The Golmud base sells its electricity at 0.316 yuan (5 U.S. cents) per kWh, lower than the 0.325 yuan benchmark price of electricity generated by coal-fired power plants.

This is unprecedented nationwide for solar power plants, offering hope that solar power could be price competitive.

Chen Yuan, deputy director of the prefecture development and reform commission, said the two bases can generate 1.5 billion kWh of electricity each year, helping save 478,000 tonnes of standard coal.

This could help reduce annual emissions of dust by 6,494 tonnes and cut annual emissions of carbon dioxide and sulfur dioxide, said Chen.

To reduce greenhouse gas emissions and tackle air pollution, China has been trying to use more renewable energy.

But due to higher costs, poor grid connections and the grid's preference for more predictable coal-generated power, some of the new energy generating capacity could be left idle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's first tidal power unit connected to grid for one year*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-01 16:15:41|Editor: Li Xia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HANGZHOU, June 1 (Xinhua) -- China's first tidal power station has been connected to the grid for a year, the longest stable use of the renewable energy, according to the developer.
> 
> The 3.4 mega-watt generating unit built by Hangzhou Lin Dong Ocean Energy Technology Co. Ltd. in Zhoushan City, east China's Zhejiang Province, has sent over 800,000 kilowatt hours of electricity to the grid.
> 
> Lin Dong, chief engineer and chair of the company, said on Thursday that when all turbines of the generating unit are installed in November, it will have an annual power output of 6 million kilowatt hours, enough for supplying electricity for 3,000 households annually.
> 
> The previous record of tidal energy power generation was set in Britain with a four-month supply in 2015.
> 
> He said the company is aiming at building a 15 mega-watt or 20 mega-watt power unit that can break even the cost, making the sustainable energy feasible.
> 
> Lin is expecting foreign orders, with representatives from Canada and New Zealand interested.






*China's LHD tidal power project makes another leap forward*
New China TV
Published on Dec 31, 2018

The 3rd-generation LHD horizontal axis modular generator set was successfully installed offshore on Saturday in Zhoushan, east China's Zhejiang Province. It marked the commissioning installed LHD tidal power capacity reaching 1.7 megawatts, which makes it a leader across the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076574952348942336*People's Daily, China*‏ Verified account @PDChina
> The stay ring of a 1 million-kilowatt turbine unit at SW China's Baihetan Dam, the world's 2nd-largest hydropower station, has been successfully installed, marking a major breakthrough in the construction of the plant (Xinhua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4:27 AM - 23 Dec 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076999551343419393*SPIC*‏ Verified account @ChinaSPIC
> All 72 turbines of #Shanghai Electric Power Dafeng H3 offshore wind power project were connected to the grid on Dec 20, setting three records of the same scale offshore wind power projects—starting construction, finishing construction and yielding profit within the same year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8:34 AM - 24 Dec 2018



That's amazing. To turn into profitability in renewable energy is quite difficult and requires many years of waiting. 

Part of the problem is that the storage and distribution networks lag generation. Hence, a lot of generated energy goes to waste. 

It is great to know that now they consider grid as part of the initial investment.

The quicker the generated energy reaches to the markets, the better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's Yongfu to Build Its First Solar Park in Vietnam to Expand Horizons*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : JAN 02 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China's Yongfu to Build Its First Solar Park in Vietnam to Expand Horizons​
(Yicai Global) Jan. 2 -- China's Yongfu Power Engineering will construct a solar power station in Binh Thuan province in southeast Vietnam to spread its influence over Southeast Asia.

Yongfu signed a USD47 million contract with Truong Thanh-Binh Thuan Solar Power, the owner of the Binh Nguyen Solar Power Project, that has a planned capacity of 49 megawatts, the Fujian-province based firm said in a statement yesterday. 

Yongfu will design, procure equipment, build and commission the project as well as provide warranty after completion, the statement added. The construction will start on Jan. 15, be completed at the end of May and start generating power on June 30.

This is Yongfu's first project in Vietnam, which will enhance its competitiveness overseas while improving its business performance, the firm added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080384204821544960*SPIC*‏ Verified account @ChinaSPIC
Mohe 850,000 kWh Wind Farm, China’s largest single unit wind farm, was successfully connected to grid in China’s #Qinghai on Dec 31, 2018. Simultaneously connected with Naren 100,000 kWh Wind Farm, Mohe&Naren wind farm becomes world’s largest one-time capacity connection project.














4:44 PM - 2 Jan 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Delingha 50 MW Tower CSP has successfully connected to the grid*
2019.01.03 From: HELIOSCSP

On 30th,December,2018, Supcon Solar Delingha 50MW Tower CSP has successfully connected to the grid. Supcon Solar has delivered its promise of on-time grid-connection to the National Energy Administration.




Supcon Solar Delingha 50MW Tower CSP is one of China’s first batch CSP Demonstration Projects. The project is developed, invested, designed, constructed and will be O&M by Supcon Solar. The project is equipped with technology developed by Supcon Solar independently, and Supcon Solar owns all the intellectual property rights. The project has officially kicked off on 15th,March 2017, and been delivered on time in spite of the harsh environment, which is with altitude of 3017m, lowest ambient temperature of -40℃. On the basis of successful experience from Supcon Delingha 10MW Tower CSP, Supcon Delingha 50MW will prove to be another milestone for CSP industry.


Delingha 50 MW Tower CSP has successfully connected to the grid | CSPfocus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*State Grid set to ramp up clean energy efforts*
By Zheng Xin | China Daily | Updated: 2019-01-09 08:09


















State Grid employees inspect cables in Chuzhou, Anhui province. [Photo by Song Weixing/For China Daily]​
The State Grid Corp of China, which runs the majority of the nation's electricity distribution networks, is constructing five pumped storage power plants to increase domestic new-energy power generation.

The move comes amid the nation's determination to move away from coal power to combat air pollution.

Such storage plants transfer water from a reservoir at a lower elevation to a higher reservoir during the night when demand is low, by using off-peak power production from sources such as wind power. The water is then released from the higher reservoir to generate enough power to meet demand at peak hours.

The plants will not only boost the economy for the long term, but also play a significant role in boosting the nation's share of clean energy, and contribute to a stable and effective modern power system, the State Grid said.

The five plants have received a total investment of 38.68 billion yuan ($5.64 billion), and once completed will offer a total installed capacity of 6 gigawatts.

They are located in Funing of Hebei province, Jiaohe of Jilin province, Qujiang of Zhejiang province, Weifang of Shandong province and Hami in the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region.

Construction is scheduled to be completed by 2026, complementing the fast development of irregular renewable energy sources such as wind and solar power, the State Grid said.

Analysts said the State Grid, as well as other grid companies, are likely to raise their investments in pumped storage in the coming years.

The companies are likely to increase such capacity because it is critical for grid balance given the massive amounts of additional intermittent power generation, including solar and wind, being commissioned, said Joseph Jacobelli, a senior analyst of Asian utilities at Bloomberg Intelligence.

"It is also likely they will be looking at other energy storage solutions, including battery-based storage," he added.

The State Grid had 19.23 GW of pumped storage power plants in operation and 30.15 GW under construction in 2018.

China is looking to speed up the construction of pumped storage power plants, aiming for 60 GW of newly installed pumped capacity between 2016 and 2020, with 40 GW of pumped capacity in operation in the period.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China announces plans for world’s biggest windfarm on Mongolian border*

*The State Power Investment Corporation (Spic), one of China’s top five energy generators, has announced plans to build a 6GW windfarm in the north of the country, close to its border with Mongolia.*

Spic announced that is has received planning approval for its project from the Ulanqab Municipal Development of Inner Mongolia. If it goes ahead, it would install turbines across an area of 3,800 square kilometres, roughly the same size as the UK county of Suffolk, at a construction cost of about $6.8bn. 

The aim is to deliver almost 19TWh of unsubsidised electricity to the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei triangle.

Spic has not given details of the schemes schedule, but it said that it would be completed in time for the 2022 Winter Olympics, which are due to be hosted in Beijing.

As well as installing turbines, it will be necessary to build 12 ultra-high-voltage transmission grids to support the scheme.

_Image: The Inner Mongolian grassland (Shizao/CC BY-SA 3.0)

_
China announces plans for world’s biggest windfarm on Mongolian border - News - GCR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> *State Grid set to ramp up clean energy efforts*
> By Zheng Xin | China Daily | Updated: 2019-01-09 08:09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State Grid employees inspect cables in Chuzhou, Anhui province. [Photo by Song Weixing/For China Daily]​
> The State Grid Corp of China, which runs the majority of the nation's electricity distribution networks, is constructing five pumped storage power plants to increase domestic new-energy power generation.
> 
> The move comes amid the nation's determination to move away from coal power to combat air pollution.
> 
> Such storage plants transfer water from a reservoir at a lower elevation to a higher reservoir during the night when demand is low, by using off-peak power production from sources such as wind power. The water is then released from the higher reservoir to generate enough power to meet demand at peak hours.
> 
> The plants will not only boost the economy for the long term, but also play a significant role in boosting the nation's share of clean energy, and contribute to a stable and effective modern power system, the State Grid said.
> 
> The five plants have received a total investment of 38.68 billion yuan ($5.64 billion), and once completed will offer a total installed capacity of 6 gigawatts.
> 
> They are located in Funing of Hebei province, Jiaohe of Jilin province, Qujiang of Zhejiang province, Weifang of Shandong province and Hami in the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region.
> 
> Construction is scheduled to be completed by 2026, complementing the fast development of irregular renewable energy sources such as wind and solar power, the State Grid said.
> 
> Analysts said the State Grid, as well as other grid companies, are likely to raise their investments in pumped storage in the coming years.
> 
> The companies are likely to increase such capacity because it is critical for grid balance given the massive amounts of additional intermittent power generation, including solar and wind, being commissioned, said Joseph Jacobelli, a senior analyst of Asian utilities at Bloomberg Intelligence.
> 
> "It is also likely they will be looking at other energy storage solutions, including battery-based storage," he added.
> 
> The State Grid had 19.23 GW of pumped storage power plants in operation and 30.15 GW under construction in 2018.
> 
> China is looking to speed up the construction of pumped storage power plants, aiming for 60 GW of newly installed pumped capacity between 2016 and 2020, with 40 GW of pumped capacity in operation in the period.


When countries like India go into renewable without investing in storage solutions like pumped storage and UHV grid, it is bound to fail. People think just by building windfarms and solarfarms, the switch will flick on. This is a multi decade endeavor. If it weren't for the Chinese push for renewables and electrification of transport, the oil lobby would still be dictating the future. China was the one responsible steering the world towards renewables and electric vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Turbine of world's 1st mln-kw hydroelectric generator delivered*
New China TV
Published on Jan 11, 2019

The turbine of the world's first million-kilowatt hydroelectric generator, which took Chinese scientists more than 10 years to develop, has been delivered in Sichuan, SW China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> *Turbine of world's 1st mln-kw hydroelectric generator delivered*
> New China TV
> Published on Jan 11, 2019
> 
> The turbine of the world's first million-kilowatt hydroelectric generator, which took Chinese scientists more than 10 years to develop, has been delivered in Sichuan, SW China


As recent as 10 years ago, we still needed foreign expertise for high kw generators. Now we make these ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Uganda to commission Chinese constructed power plant*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-15 18:53:04|Editor: zh

KAMPALA, Jan. 15 (Xinhua) -- Uganda's electricity generation agency on Monday said plans are underway to commission the Chinese constructed Isimba Hydropower Plant in the central part of the country along River Nile.

Uganda Electricity Generation Company Limited (UEGCL) said in a statement that current physical progress of the 183 Megawatt Isimba power plant is estimated at 98.5 percent.

"For sure, the progress of the Isimba HPP (Hydropower Plant) is incredible," said Proscovia Njuki, chairperson Board of Directors UEGCL.

Njuki said the contractor, China Water and Electric Corporation Limited, has moved fast to ensure that three out of the four generating units are on the national grid.

She was concluding a routine appraisal of the 568 million U.S. dollars power plant located in Kayunga district.

According UEGCL, the power plant is scheduled to be launched on Jan. 24.

Construction of the plant started in 2015, after Uganda secured a loan from China Export Import Bank. Uganda got the loan to address the country's power shortage, which economic experts said was stalling economic development.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Feature: Chinese firm helps build world's largest solar power complex in Morocco's desert*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-20 01:14:15|Editor: yan

RABAT, Jan. 19 (Xinhua) -- In the early morning of January, as the snow covering the Atlas Mountains in central Morocco remains unmelted, the Chinese staff of the NOOR Concentrated Solar Power (CSP) projects in Ouarzazate, a city south of the mountain range, have already started a day's work despite the freezing temperature.

In May 2015, Shandong Electric Power Construction Co., Ltd (SEPCO III), a subsidiary of Power Construction Corporation of China, undertook the construction of NOOR II and NOOR III CSP projects in Ouarzazate, the gateway of the Sahara Desert. After more than 1,000 days and nights of hard work, both projects have already been put into commercial operation.

The two power stations have achieved stable full-load operation with hundreds of millions of kilowatt-hours of electricity already delivered to the Moroccan grid, said Zhou Hejun, vice president of the Middle East region of SEPCO III, in a recent interview with Xinhua.

According to Liang Xinfeng, chief engineer of the NOOR II project, the 200-MW Noor II has the world's largest installed capacity as a parabolic trough power plant, while the 160-MW installed capacity of the NOOR III is the largest among the world's tower power plants.

As the first 100-megawatt tower CSP project built by Chinese enterprises overseas, the NOOR III has put a severe test on the construction.

"But through the unremitting efforts, we have overcome various problems and obtained valuable experience about how to integrate key facilities such as Solar Field, Center Tower, Power Block and Molten Salt Tank," Zhou said.

Wang Guangchun, a general manager of the NOOR II and NOOR III projects, told Xinhua that his company attaches great importance to fulfilling its social responsibility in Morocco, as the two projects have offered more than 13,000 job opportunities for local residents in over three years.

Khadija Agoujdam, a human resources manager of the NOOR II and NOOR III projects, said the "openness" and "inclusivity" of the Chinese firms have impressed her.

"Unlike other companies, they are willing to recruit labor with zero work experience and to spend time in training them to be skilled workers," added Agoujdam, who has worked for the two projects for more than three years.

According to her, many Moroccans have gained work experience and better professional qualities at the NOOR II and III projects.

In October 2018, the government of Ouarzazate Province gave two awards to the NOOR II and NOOR III projects for actively fulfilling social responsibilities and promoting economic development in the region.

"Chinese companies respect local employees and encourage them to acquire more skills. I hope more and more Chinese companies will come to Morocco to help us develop the economy," Agoujdam said.




The bird's view of the Noor III Concentrated Solar Power project in Ouarzazate, Morocco, with the world's tallest solar tower standing in the middle, shot on Sept. 3, 2018. (Photo provided by China's Shandong Electric Power Construction Co., Ltd)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Nation switches on to renewable energy - Chinadaily.com.cn*
By ZHENG YIRAN | China Daily | Updated: 2019-01-29 07:35


Aerial view of a floating solar energy farm at a photovoltaic power station in Chunjiangyuan village, Jiande city, Hangzhou city, east China's Zhejiang province, May 17, 2018. [Photo/IC]

By the end of 2018, China's installed capacity for renewable energy reached 728,000 megawatts, up 12 percent on a year-on-year basis. It took up 38.3 percent of the total installed capacity, growing 1.7 percentage points year-on-year, demonstrating that the alternative role of renewable energy has become increasingly important.

The data were released on Monday during a media briefing held by the National Energy Administration. The installed capacity of hydropower stations, wind power stations, photovoltaic power stations and biomass power stations in 2018 reached 352,000 MW, 184,000 MW, 174,000 MW, and 17,810 MW respectively, growing 2.5 percent, 12.4 percent, 34 percent and 20.7 percent year-on-year.

"The utilization rate of renewable energy is constantly going up," said Li Chuangjun, deputy director of the new energy department of the NEA.

According to the NEA, in 2018, power generated by renewable energy totaled 1.87 trillion kilowatt-hours, 170 billion kWh higher than the previous year. Renewable energy generated 26.7 percent of the total power, up 0.2 percentage point year-on-year.

Hydropower generation grew by 3.2 percent year-on-year to 1.2 trillion kWh, and wind power generation surged 20 percent to 366 billion kWh. Meanwhile, photovoltaic power and biomass power generation reached 177.5 billion kWh and 90.6 billion kWh, growing 50 percent and 14 percent year-on-year respectively.

Also, as revealed by the NEA, in 2018, total hydropower wasted reached 69.1 billion kWh, and the national average hydropower utilization rate was around 95 percent. Wind power wasted totaled 27.7 billion kWh, and the curtailment rate dropped 5 percentage points to 7 percent. Solar power wasted in 2018 reached 5.49 billion kWh, and the curtailment rate was 3 percent, down by 2.8 percentage points.

"Ever since the government introduced guidelines on renewable energy consumption, large electricity companies such as the State Grid Corp, the China Southern Power Grid, and the Inner Mongolia Power (Group) Co Ltd, have been continuously improving system adjustment capabilities, and optimizing operations, so that the utilization rate of renewable energy grew significantly, and the situation of hydropower, wind power and power curtailment has eased to a large extent," Li said.

On Jan 15, the National Development and Reform Commission and the National Energy Administration jointly launched a guideline on China's clean energy consumption from 2018 to 2020, with a goal of achieving significant results in clean energy consumption in 2018, and basically solving the problem of clean energy consumption by 2020.

According to the guideline, by 2018, China's wind power utilization rate should be higher than 88 percent, while photovoltaic power and hydropower utilization should both surpass 95 percent.

By 2019, wind power utilization rate should surpass 90 percent, the utilization rates of both photovoltaic and hydropower should be over 95 percent.

Furthermore, the nation aims at raising both its wind power and hydropower utilization rates to 95 percent.

Li Li, energy research director at market consultancy ICIS China, said: "To achieve the goal, in addition to industry's efforts, reform of institutional mechanisms is also necessary."

"Clear positioning should be offered to the best application scenarios of different types of energy. Relevant supportive policies are also essential," she added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

30 Jan 2019 | 18:00 GMT
*Iron-Platinum Catalyst Keeps Fuel Cells Clean, Even in Cold Weather - IEEE Spectrum*
_A novel catalyst protects fuel cells from contaminants, and could help China catch up in battery-free EVs_

By Peter Fairley


Photo: Imaginechina/AP
This bus in Zhengzhou, a city in central China's Henan province, is powered by hydrogen fuel cells.

Batteries are currently outpacing fuel cells in the technological race to power the electric vehicle. Lithium batteries keep getting cheaper, while fuel cells remain hampered by pricey, short-lived platinum catalysts. An advance reported today in _Nature_ by researchers in China suggests that adding a bit more platinum—albeit in a novel form—could help fuel cell cars catch up.

The report from a group at the University of Science and Technology of China (USTC), in Hefei, also shows that China is catching up to fuel cell leaders such as Japan and Korea. China’s automakers already make the majority of the world’s battery electrics, and the government is keen to see them dominate in fuel cells, too. Last year Beijing and local governments provided US $12.4 billion in subsidies for fuel cell vehicles, according to the _Financial Times_.

Platinum catalysts drive the core reaction inside proton-exchange membrane fuel cells (the kind used in cars) that sustains their electric circuit—the same reaction that creates the water that dribbles out of vehicle tailpipes. Junling Lu, a professor with USTC’s Hefei National Laboratory for Physical Sciences at the Microscale, says they have found a way to protect those platinum catalysts from a ubiquitous contaminant: carbon monoxide. It tightly binds to platinum, blocking the catalytic action.

The carbon monoxide is present because most hydrogen fuel is produced from hydrocarbon fuels. Even after costly purification, hydrogen fuel contains up to 0.2 parts per million carbon monoxide (CO). Over time, it builds up on the catalyst, slowing the fuel cell reaction, and such ‘poisoning’ snowballs each time a fuel cell vehicle starts up in cold weather. “Even the highest grade hydrogen has trace amounts of CO that can eventually deactivate the fuel cell electrodes,” says Lu.

Lu and his colleagues found a solution by designing a novel catalyst—platinum particles peppered with iron oxide—that can rapidly burn away CO in hydrogen. The catalyst selectively converts CO to harmless CO2 and, critically, it works across a broad temperature range. Their testing confirmed a 200-fold reduction in CO between -75 and 107 degrees C, which he says is a huge improvement over previous CO-selective catalysts. “All the catalysts in the literature were only operating above room temperature,” says Lu.

In the near term, Lu imagines their catalysts extending the operating life of fuel cell vehicles’ costly stacks. Down the road, he says onboard fuel clean-up could allow the use of lower-grade hydrogen fuel with a lower price that “all of the people can bear.”

“They may have a good solution here. It looks like it could work,” says William Goddard, director of the California Institute of Technology’s Materials and Process Simulation Center and a designer of fuel cell catalysts who was not involved in today’s advance.

That said, Goddard notes that the CO problem should eventually go away as hydrogen production shifts from stripping fossil fuels to applying electrolysis to water using renewable or nuclear energy. He adds that what’s really needed to make fuel cell vehicles competitive are cheaper catalysts within the fuel cell stack. The platinum-rich stack contributes to the hefty $85,000 price tag on Toyota Motor’s Mirai fuel cell sedan.

China’s government seems to expect that goal to be reached sometime within the coming decade. By 2030, its plans call for 1 million fuel cell vehicles to be cruising China’s roads. To get there, it is financing domestic research such as USTC’s and also providing rich subsidies to spur development by Chinese companies—up to $30,000 per vehicle plus additional local subsidies according to the _Financial Times_ report.

Over the past two years, several Chinese firms have bought stakes in foreign fuel cell firms and set up joint ventures to access advanced technology. Most recently, in November 2018, Chinese engine and auto parts manufacturer Weichai Poweracquired 20 percent of Canadian fuel cell pioneer Ballard Power Systems. In a separate deal it acquired a 20 percent stake in U.K.-based fuel cell maker Ceres Power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China-funded solar-powered milling plants constructed in Zambia*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-31 20:12:35|Editor: ZX

CHINGOLA, Zambia, Jan. 31 (Xinhua) -- About 1,830 solar-powered milling plants have so far been constructed in various parts of Zambia out of the earmarked 2,000, an official said on Thursday.

The construction of the milling parts, which is being funded at a cost of 200 million U.S. dollars from China, is intended to ease the problem of access to milling plants, especially in rural parts of the country.

Bright Mapipo, president of the Zambia Cooperative Federation, which is spearheading the project, said the Chinese contractor, Shandong Contractor, has been faithful in executing its mandate and that the milling plants were operational, with only 170 remaining to be completed.

"The solar-powered hammer mills will reduce the cost of mealie-meal, especially in rural and peri-urban areas where most of our small-scale farmers are concentrated," he said.

The Chinese contractor, he said, has also completed the construction of provincial centers for hammer mills operators, warehouse for spare parts and installation of hammer mills.

The building of provincial training centers is part of the package by the Chinese contractor to ensure that locals are able to man the milling facilities and as part of skills transfer, he added.

He said the bilateral relationship between Zambia and China was bearing fruits as seen in the construction of the solar-powered milling plants across the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese consortium won Greece M.I.N.O.S. CSP 50MW Tower Project EPC contract*
2019.02.01 From: CSP Focus




As the project developer Nur Energie indicates, a 50MW CSP tower plant on the island of Crete is under development, the first of its kind in Greece. The site on Crete is one of the best areas in Europe for solar energy projects as it presents the highest solar resource potential. Greece currently offers a feed-in-tariff regime for CSP with a 25-year-term PPA. Crete is an autonomous island and so electricity prices to consumers are high.

Recently, the official announcement by China Gezhouba Group International Engineering Co., Ltd. & Zhejiang SUPCON Solar Technology Co., Ltd. has stated that the EPC consortium has signed the framework agreement with the project developer Nur-MOHHeliothermal S.A. (JV of Nur Energie & Motor Oil Hellas). Sourced by CSP Focus, ESE Engineering Services for Energy S.r.l. will also join this project and play the role as Owner's Engineer.

*Greece M.I.N.O.S. CSP 50MW Tower Project Overview:*

Name: M.I.N.O.S CSP project
Location: Crete, Greece
Solar resource: 2150kWh/m2/year DNI long term average
Area: 160 hectare
Capacity: 50MWe
Technology: CSP central receiver tower with molten salt storage
Developer: Nur-MOHHeliothermal S.A.
Ower's Engineer (O.E.): ESE Engineering Services for Energy S.r.l.
EPC consortium: China Gezhouba Group International Engineering Co., Ltd & Zhejiang Supcon Solar Technology Co., Ltd​



​

Chinese consortium won Greece M.I.N.O.S. CSP 50MW Tower Project EPC contract | CSP Focus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese company inks over 40 mln USD accord with Ethiopia's grand hydro-dam project*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-02-20 04:59:26|Editor: Mu Xuequan

ADDIS ABABA, Feb. 19 (Xinhua) -- Chinese construction and engineering company, China Gezhouba Group Co. Ltd. (CGGC), has signed a contract agreement with the Ethiopian government to take part in the Grand Ethiopian Renaissance Dam (GERD).

According to the contract agreement involving 40.1 million U.S. dollars, CGGC will take part in pre-power generation activities of Ethiopia's grand hydro-electric dam, which will be regarded as Africa's largest hydro dam upon completion with a total volume of 74,000 million cubic meters, the Ethiopian Electric Power (EEP) revealed on Tuesday.

Ethiopian Electric Power head, Abrham Belay, said during the signing ceremony in Ethiopia's capital Addis Ababa that the agreement with CGGC is expected to speed up construction of the dam.

EEP also on Tuesday revealed that it signed another agreement with Voith Hydro Shanghai, which is part of the Voith Hydro that headquartered in Germany with specialization on manufacturing of turbines and turbine generator sets, for the installation and commissioning of six turbine generators at the GERD.

The energy sector is one of Ethiopia's priorities as the country envisaged to become a light manufacturing hub in Africa together with a middle-income economy by 2025.

Officials at the Ethiopian Ministry of Water, Irrigation and Energy (MoWIE) recently told Xinhua that the East African country is working to reach 17,300 MW of energy by the end of 2020, from the current 4,280 MW of energy through energy projects in hydro, wind, geothermal and biomass energy.

Another Chinese company, Poly-GCL Petroleum Group Holdings Limited (Poly-GCL), last week also signed an agreement with the Ethiopia Ministry of Mines and Petroleum (MoMP) to construct the 767-km Ethiopia-Djibouti natural gas pipeline.

In April, the Ethiopian government announced plans to generate 1 billion U.S. dollars annually from the extraction of natural gas and crude oil deposits.

The company is expected to install a pipeline to transport gas from the fields in landlocked Ethiopia up to ports in neighboring Djibouti in two years. Around 700 kilometers of the natural gas pipeline will be located in Ethiopia, while the rest of the natural gas pipeline will be located in Djibouti.


----------



## JSCh

*Desert sunshine provides clean power*
By YUAN HUI/ZHENG JINRAN | China Daily | Updated: 2019-02-20 08:38

















Workers clean photovoltaic panels in Dalad Banner, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, on Monday. [Photo/CHINA DAILY]

A vast barren desert in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region, with its abundant sunshine, has become a base for photovoltaic power generation.

The first phase of the solar power station in the Kubuqi Desert was delivering the equivalent of an annual output of 1 billion kilowatt-hours to the national power grid as of the end of 2018, said Li Rui, director of the development and reform department of Dalad Banner, where the station is based.

Along with its push to improve the power system, it's also a powerful engine to improve the environment, Li said, adding that "the solar energy is expected to reduce annual emissions of carbon dioxide by 200,000 metric tons and dust by 800,000 tons".

Carbon dioxide discharged by coal-fired power plants is a major greenhouse gas, and abundant dust from the desert makes things worse.

Dalad Banner has been promoting environmentally friendly energy generation in the autonomous region, especially after President Xi Jinping highlighted the importance of the modern energy industry at the annual session of the National People's Congress last year.

The president required the autonomous region to modernize its energy industry through upgrades and optimization, and to increase efficiency in energy consumption.

The Kubuqi Desert covers 13,900 square kilometers across three banners, including more than half of Dalad Banner. It has about 200,000 people living around it.

The first project created 1,200 jobs for locals, and solar panels have been installed over more than 33 sq km of the desert, Li said, calling it "a project serving the economy and society".

Photovoltaic panels can also slow the wind, which stops the movement of the desert, a statement from the department said.

Projects utilizing clean power resources, especially solar and wind energy, have developed rapidly in the region, which reflects the authority's strong determination to upgrade the energy structure and pursue green growth, said Chi Dalantai, the banner's Party secretary.

Once the project's three phases are complete, Dalad Banner will be capable of providing 4 billion kWh of power-valued at 1.5 billion yuan ($221 million)-and will reduce emissions of dust and carbon dioxide by 3.9 million tons annually, according to the banner's government.

China has become the largest energy consumer in the world, and coal has been its major resource for decades, though coal has been put under the spotlight in the wake of growing concerns over pollution.

In 2019, China will continue to reduce coal consumption to 58.5 percent of the energy mix, while nonfossil fuels, including wind and solar power, will increase to 14.6 percent, Zhang Jianhua, head of the National Energy Administration, said in December.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: China builds large power bank with retired NEV batteries*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-03-07 19:49:48|Editor: zh

NANJING, March 7 (Xinhua) -- China on Wednesday started construction of the country's first power storage plant recycling retired batteries from new energy vehicles (NEV).

The plant built by the Nanjing Electric Power Company of the State Grid in east China's Jiangsu Province is the largest electrochemistry battery storage power plant of its kind under construction in China.

The plant designed with a storage capacity of 268,600 KWh can provide a daily electricity supply of 500,000 KWh, enough for residential use for 220,000 people per day, said Xiao Jing, Party chief of the Institute of Economic and Technical Research of the Nanjing Electric Power Company.

"The energy storage plant works like a battery charger, storing power during low consumption hours and delivering electricity during peak hours," Xiao said.

The total capacity of retired batteries in this plant is designed to reach 75,000 KWh including 45,000 KWh lithium iron phosphate batteries, 30,000 KWh lead-acid batteries. It will also have a lithium battery storage capacity of 193,600 KWh.

The recycling of retired batteries has become urgent as the batteries from the first generation of electric and hybrid vehicles entered retirement age from 2018, Xiao said. The accumulated amount of retired NEV batteries will reach 170,000 tonnes by 2020 in China.

Xiao explained that although retired batteries can no longer power vehicles, they are still suitable for less-demanding functions such as storing electricity from solar panels and wind turbines, after some repairs and maintenance.

The power storage plant itself is smart energy complex with a rooftop photovoltaic power station and a big data center. It can supply energy by integrating traditional energy power grids and ubiquitous new energy power with smart devices, and provide mobile energy storage with equipment in form of a standardized container each installed with 15,000 KW of power, which can be conveniently transported to cope with emergency for power.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's first offshore wind power project completed*
CGTN
Published on Mar 19, 2019

Construction works on China's first offshore wind power project were completed after the last wind turbine was installed in eastern China's Zhoushan City. Once it becomes fully operational, the wind farm is expected to be able to produce a total capacity of 252 megawatts, which will help reduce the use of standard coal by 270,000 tons and emissions of carbon dioxide by 700,000 tons every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Sungrow partners with GRIDSERVE to supply the largest unsubsidized solar-plus-storage project in UK*

NEWS PROVIDED BY *Sungrow Power Supply Co., Ltd*
15 Mar, 2019, 06:00 GMT

YORK, England, March 15, 2019 /PRNewswire/ -- Sungrow, the global leading inverter solution supplier for renewables, announced that it is supplying PV inverters and energy storage systems for the United Kingdom's largest unsubsidized solar-plus-storage project, comprising of a 34.7 MW PV park including a 27 MW/30MWh energy storage system.

This hybrid project has been developed and is being built by GRIDSERVE on 198 acres of low-grade agricultural land in Yorkshire, and is expected to be operational in October 2019. After completion, Warrington Borough Council will purchase the plant, demonstrating that solar and storage combined can deliver unsubsidized green and clean electricity to communities.

The Sungrow equipment supplied includes 1500 Volt turnkey inverter stations, SG3125HV-MV. Along with the PV project, a 27MW/30MWh storage system is based on the Sungrow standard '2.5 MW-1 Hour ESS system', designed for utility-scale applications. With its compact design and resilient performance, the storage segment will maximize yield from the solar PV system through peak shifting. Furthermore, the flexibility of the storage system enables the provision of a range of grid services such as frequency response, grid balancing and reserve capacity which enhances the overall solar-plus-storage project benefits.

"We are very proud to partner up with GRIDSERVE on these two milestone projects supplying our world-class solar PV and energy storage solutions. We will keep pursuing technical innovations to provide higher yields and offer state-of-the-art product portfolios together with establishing ourselves as the best service platform in the sector", said Lewis Li, General Manager of Sungrow UK.

"We value Sungrow's proven 22-year track record in the PV industry. The company has already demonstrated its commitment to the UK market by continuing to grow its presence here. Furthermore, the flexibility and professionalism Sungrow have shown is paramount to support our business in this venture. We look forward to collaborating on more projects in the future", said Mr. Toddington Harper, CEO of GRIDSERVE.

Meanwhile, another 25.7 MW project again by GRIDSERVE, applied with Sungrow solutions, is to be built in Hull soon after, which will offer excellent value for consumers whilst providing clean renewable energy for years to come.

Since opening its Milton Keynes branch in 2014, Sungrow has realized significant traction in the United Kingdom with projects exceeding 1 GW of volume and tens of energy storage applications.


https://www.prnewswire.co.uk/news-r...lar-plus-storage-project-in-uk-843775478.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's renewable energy company completes construction of 3 plants in Egypt*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-03-21 21:28:57|Editor: Yang Yi



A man works in a TBEA solar power station in Egypt's southern province of Aswan, March 18, 2019. China's renewable energy company TBEA Sunoasis has finished the construction of three solar power stations at the Benban Solar Energy Park in Egypt's southern province of Aswan, a TBEA official said. (Xinhua/Ahmed Gomaa)

ASWAN, Egypt, March 21 (Xinhua) -- China's renewable energy company TBEA Sunoasis has finished the construction of three solar power stations at the Benban Solar Energy Park in Egypt's southern province of Aswan, a TBEA official said.

The stations, with an output of 186 megawatts, are part of the giant Benban Solar Plant, Gu Huchen, director of Engineering Management Department of TBEA's New Energy International Engineering Division, told Xinhua.

"The project consists of three sub-projects, each with a capacity of approximately 62 megawatts," Gu said, adding that about 600,000 components were used in the projects.

The projects, which TBEA started to build a year ago, are owned by Spanish renewable energy project developer Acciona and Saudi investment firm Swicorp, with an investment of around 180 million U.S. dollars.

The three projects are financially backed by the International Finance Corporation (IFC), a member of the World Bank Group, and Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB).

Two of the projects have started to sell power to local utility under a 25-year feed-in tariff contract, Rawy Komar, an engineer with Acciona told Xinhua.

"The third will reach full capacity with grid connection in about one week," he added.

The Benban Solar Plant, which is expected to be fully completed in mid-2019, aims to generate around 2 gigawatts of utility-scale solar capacity through a total of 40 stations.

The park, about 650 km south of Cairo, is financed by a number of global funding agencies and banks, including the AIIB and the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China.

The solar plant, which occupies an area of 37 square km, will help Egypt increase its use of renewable energy to 22 percent of all domestic energy use by 2020.

The project is estimated to help to reduce global greenhouse gas emission through cutting more than half a million tons of carbon dioxide annually.

Talking about the construction period, Gu said that "at the peak, there were about 1,500 Egyptians on the scene. Around 1,300 are from Aswan, while the rest of them are from Luxor and Alexandria."

"According to our vague calculations, we have provided at least 5,000 jobs to the local area throughout the construction process," Gu added.

TBEA Sunoasis is a major global green and smart energy service provider with business in more than 20 countries. It is devoted to achieving sustainable development of human society with the use of smart, efficient and green energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

MARCH 18, 2019
*Stanford researchers create hydrogen fuel from seawater*
_Splitting water into hydrogen and oxygen presents an alternative to fossil fuels, but purified water is a precious resource. A Stanford-led team has now developed a way to harness seawater – Earth’s most abundant source – for chemical energy._

BY ERIN I. GARCIA DE JESUS

Stanford researchers have devised a way to generate hydrogen fuel using solar power, electrodes and saltwater from San Francisco Bay.



​Hongjie Dai and his research lab at Stanford University have developed a prototype that can generate hydrogen fuel from seawater. (Image credit: Courtesy of H. Dai, Yun Kuang, Michael Kenney)

The findings, published March 18 in _Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences_, demonstrate a new way of separating hydrogen and oxygen gas from seawater via electricity. Existing water-splitting methods rely on highly purified water, which is a precious resource and costly to produce.

Theoretically, to power cities and cars, “you need so much hydrogen it is not conceivable to use purified water,” said Hongjie Dai, J.G. Jackson and C.J. Wood professor in chemistry in Stanford’s School of Humanities and Sciences and co-senior author on the paper. “We barely have enough water for our current needs in California.”

Hydrogen is an appealing option for fuel because it doesn’t emit carbon dioxide, Dai said. Burning hydrogen produces only water and should ease worsening climate change problems.

Dai said his lab showed proof-of-concept with a demo, but the researchers will leave it up to manufacturers to scale and mass produce the design.

*Tackling corrosion*
As a concept, splitting water into hydrogen and oxygen with electricity – called electrolysis – is a simple and old idea: a power source connects to two electrodes placed in water. When power turns on, hydrogen gas bubbles out of the negative end – called the cathode – and breathable oxygen emerges at the positive end – the anode.

But negatively charged chloride in seawater salt can corrode the positive end, limiting the system’s lifespan. Dai and his team wanted to find a way to stop those seawater components from breaking down the submerged anodes.

The researchers discovered that if they coated the anode with layers that were rich in negative charges, the layers repelled chloride and slowed down the decay of the underlying metal.

They layered nickel-iron hydroxide on top of nickel sulfide, which covers a nickel foam core. The nickel foam acts as a conductor – transporting electricity from the power source – and the nickel-iron hydroxide sparks the electrolysis, separating water into oxygen and hydrogen. During electrolysis, the nickel sulfide evolves into a negatively charged layer that protects the anode. Just as the negative ends of two magnets push against one another, the negatively charged layer repels chloride and prevents it from reaching the core metal.

Without the negatively charged coating, the anode only works for around 12 hours in seawater, according to Michael Kenney, a graduate student in the Dai lab and co-lead author on the paper. “The whole electrode falls apart into a crumble,” Kenney said. “But with this layer, it is able to go more than a thousand hours.”

Previous studies attempting to split seawater for hydrogen fuel had run low amounts of electric current, because corrosion occurs at higher currents. But Dai, Kenney and their colleagues were able to conduct up to 10 times more electricity through their multi-layer device, which helps it generate hydrogen from seawater at a faster rate.

“I think we set a record on the current to split seawater,” Dai said.

The team members conducted most of their tests in controlled laboratory conditions, where they could regulate the amount of electricity entering the system. But they also designed a solar-powered demonstration machine that produced hydrogen and oxygen gas from seawater collected from San Francisco Bay.

And without the risk of corrosion from salts, the device matched current technologies that use purified water. “The impressive thing about this study was that we were able to operate at electrical currents that are the same as what is used in industry today,” Kenney said.

*Surprisingly simple*
Looking back, Dai and Kenney can see the simplicity of their design. “If we had a crystal ball three years ago, it would have been done in a month,” Dai said. But now that the basic recipe is figured out for electrolysis with seawater, the new method will open doors for increasing the availability of hydrogen fuel powered by solar or wind energy.

In the future, the technology could be used for purposes beyond generating energy. Since the process also produces breathable oxygen, divers or submarines could bring devices into the ocean and generate oxygen down below without having to surface for air.

In terms of transferring the technology, “one could just use these elements in existing electrolyzer systems and that could be pretty quick,” Dai said. “It’s not like starting from zero – it’s more like starting from 80 or 90 percent.”

_Other co-lead authors include visiting scientist Yun Kuang from Beijing University of Chemical Technology and Yongtao Meng of Shandong University of Science and Technology. Additional authors include Wei-Hsuan Hung, Yijin Liu, Jianan Erick Huang, Rohit Prasanna and Michael McGehee._

_This work was funded by the U.S. Department of Energy, National Science Foundation, National Science Foundation of China and the National Key Research and Development Project of China._



A new way to generate hydrogen fuel from seawater | Stanford News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China Starts Pouring Concrete at World's Tallest Dam*
YICAI GLOBAL
DATE : MAR 26 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China Starts Pouring Concrete at World's Tallest Dam​
(Yicai Global) March 26 -- Power Construction Corp. of China has begun pouring concrete at the Shuangjiangkou Hydropower Station in southwestern China, which is set to become the world's tallest dam upon completion in 2024.

The facility, at the basin of the Dadu River in Sichuan province, will be 315 meters high and have an installed capacity of two gigawatts when finished, China National Radio reported online. The first concrete pouring process filled around 400 cubic meters and took eight hours.

The station's whole construction process is information and intelligence-based and tracked by a visual monitoring system, said Hua Zhengchao, project manager. Fully automated rolling and filling, unmanned driving and laser-scanning technologies have all been used so far in the cofferdam filling, quality inspections and topographic surveys, he added.

Once complete, the hydropower project will have an adjustable reservoir capacity of 1.9 billion cubic meters, allowing it to save about 3 million tons of coal per year and reduce carbon emissions by 7.2 million tons while improving flood control capabilities of cities in the Dadu River's downstream sections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Construction of 2.24-GW hydropower station underway in upper Yangtze*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-03-31 13:53:29|Editor: ZX

LHASA, March 31 (Xinhua) -- Construction started Saturday on the main structure of a 2.24-GW hydropower station on the Jinsha River, the upper section of the Yangtze River.

A cofferdam was built upstream of the construction site on Saturday in preparation for further building work.

The Yebatan Hydropower Station is located at the junction of Baiyu County in southwest China's Sichuan Province and Konjo County in Tibet Autonomous Region.

It will be the largest hydropower station on the upper reaches of the Jinsha River upon completion.

With a total installed capacity of 2.24 GW, the power station will be able to generate about 10.2 billion kWh of electricity per year.

The project is undertaken by China Huadian Corp., with a total investment of about 33.4 billion yuan (about 5 billion U.S. dollars).

Wei Yongxin, of Huadian Jinsha River Upstream Hydropower Development Co. Ltd., said the project was approved by the National Development and Reform Commission in 2016, and the power station's first generating unit is expected to start operation in 2025.

Wei added that the project had contributed to local infrastructure building and poverty alleviation.

About 240 km of roads were built by Huadian in the area around the power station. The company also upgraded an 84.5-km road linking Baiyu County and Batang County in Sichuan, cutting the travel time from over five hours to two hours for local residents.

"I earn more than 200 yuan each day working at the construction site, which is better than herding and farming," said Jampa, a Tibetan herder from Konjo County who works for the project. "More importantly, I have the chance to learn some techniques."

The power station is expected to replace 3.99 million tonnes of coal and reduce 7.37 million tonnes of carbon dioxide emissions per year after it is put into operation, said Jia Zhongqi, another Huadian official.

To protect the fragile ecosystem along the upper reaches of the Jinsha River, more than 1.5 billion yuan will be invested in environmental protection projects such as fish ladders and fish breeding stations during the construction of the power station, Jia added.

A thorough environmental impact assessment of the power station was conducted before construction started.

A total of 13 hydropower stations have been planned on the upper reaches of the Jinsha River, Wei said. The first such station, Suwalong Hydropower Station, has a designed capacity of 1.2 GW, and its first generating unit is expected to start operation in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's Kaishan Compressor Wins USD65 Million EPC Contract at Kenyan Geothermal Plant*
LIAO SHUMIN
DATE : APR 08 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China's Kaishan Compressor Wins USD65 Million EPC Contract at Kenyan Geothermal Plant​
(Yicai Global) April 8 -- Zhejiang Kaishan Compressor, a Chinese mechanical equipment maker, has landed a USD65 million engineering, procurement and construction contract to build a geothermal power plant in Kenya as it expands into a new energy industry.

Kaishan Renewable Energy Development penned the deal for the 35 megawatt facility with Sosian Menengai Geothermal Power, its parent said in a statement today. SMGPL is building the facility in the Mennonay volcanic geothermal block in Nakuru, Kenya, and has an agreement in place to sell the electricity generated there to Kenya National Power. It already has a license to generate power from the Kenyan government.

After 40 years in the air compressor industry, Kaishan Compressor is committed to shifting to the green energy business, according to its website. Screw expanders made by the firm are widely used in geothermal, photo thermal and biomass power generation.

Its subsidiary also penned a 14-year operation and maintenance deal worth USD18 million for the plant. The unit and SMGPL will adjust annual costs based on local price indexes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese solar company to develop thin film solar projects*
CGTN
Published on Apr 12, 2019

Chinese solar company Hanergy Mobile Energy Holding Group Limited signed a cooperative agreement to develop thin-film solar projects. Hanergy signed the agreement with the Administration Committee for Development and Construction of Lingang Area and the Lingang Group.Thin-film solar energy, as a renewable energy source, has been hailed as an important force in transforming solar technology. Compared with traditional crystalline silicon solar cells, thin-film solar cells are lighter and more flexible in converting sunlight into electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Thursday, July 19, 2018, 10:34
> *Hydropower plant shows off domestic expertise*
> By Zheng Xin
> 
> 
> 
> This photo taken on July 11, 2018, shows the construction site of the Baihetan hydropower station, the world's second-largest hydropower project, which is located on the upper reaches of the Yangtze River. (PHOTO / XINHUA)
> 
> The world's second-largest hydropower project using China's domestically made equipment will help the country export its construction and equipment know-how around the world, analysts said.
> 
> The Baihetan hydropower station is located on the Jinsha River, on the upper section of the Yangtze River straddling Sichuan and Yunnan provinces. It will use 16 turbines made by Chinese companies, each with a capacity of 1 gigawatts, according to Tu Yangwen, an official with China Three Gorges Corp, the project's contractor.
> 
> *China's wide-ranging know-how and experience when it comes to the construction of hydroelectric plants is second to none given the nation had already installed 313 gW by the end of 2017*
> 
> *Joseph Jacobelli, *Senior analyst of Asian utilities, Bloomberg​
> The Baihetan hydropower plant is expected to enter operation by 2021, and will be second only to the Three Gorges Dam in terms of total installed capacity, according to China Three Gorges Corp.
> 
> Baihetan is expected to generate more than 60 terawatt hours of electricity per year, around two-thirds of Beijing's consumption in 2015. Thermal power generating capacity of more than 62 tWh and 19.68 million metric tons of coal will be replaced every year after the hydropower station starts operation.
> 
> "The country is also self-sufficient when it comes to the equipment for such plants thanks to its deep understanding of hydro plants, and it has already been successfully exporting its construction and equipment know-how abroad in recent years too, such as in sub-Saharan Africa."
> 
> "China's wide-ranging know-how and experience when it comes to the construction of hydroelectric plants is second to none given the nation had already installed 313 gW by the end of 2017," said Joseph Jacobelli, a senior analyst of Asian utilities at Bloomberg.
> 
> Chinese companies' cost control abilities will also provide the country with an advantage in exploring clean energy markets abroad, as Chinese clean energy companies continue to expand their presence overseas, he added.
> 
> *READ MORE: A big market for clean energy firms*
> 
> Domestic turbines are as good as those from overseas companies, according to China Three Gorges Corp. The company added the country's hydropower equipment has made great strides in recent years and become a strong competitor in the international market.
> 
> The Baihetan hydropower station, a major west-to-east electricity transmission project in China's resource-rich western region, will meet the power demand in Yunnan and Sichuan, while supplying power to the East China Power Grid, Central China Power Grid and China Southern Power Grid.
> 
> Wang Hao, an academician with the Chinese Academy of Engineering, said Baihetan dam's operation will substantially boost the share of hydropower in China's energy mix, as the country is rich in hydropower resources.
> 
> The Baihetan project will be an important direction for China's energy consumption in the future, as the country currently still relies on fossil energy, Wang said.
> 
> China has vowed to raise its installed capacity for hydropower to 380 gW by 2020, as it is a cheaper and cleaner alternative to coal, as part of efforts to phase out polluting fossil fuels.






*Baihetan Dam 2013-2018白鹤滩水电站建设历程*


Chinese bridge
Published on Apr 9, 2019

Baihetan Dam is the largest arch dam in the world with 16GW capacity: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baiheta... first 1GW water turbine will finished in July 1, 2021. from the video 01:57 and 03:48 can see 211m high suspension bridge Jinshajiang Bridge Hulukou: http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/in... 03:37 can see 92m high beam bridge Aizigou Bridge: http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/in... 白鹤滩水电站是世界最大的高坝水电站，总装机1600万千瓦。首台100万千瓦水轮机组将于2021年7月1日投产发电： https://baike.baidu.com/item/%E7%99%B...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese, Ukrainian firms open major solar plant in Ukraine*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2019/4/20 10:21:22



A worker walks past the CGN 50MW Solar Thermal Power project in Delingha City, northwest China's Qinghai Province, Sept. 23, 2017. (Photo: Xinhua)

China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC) and Ukraine's largest private energy holding Donbas Fuel and Energy Company (DTEK) on Friday inaugurated a major solar power plant in Ukraine's central Dnipropetrovsk region.

The solar plant, jointly built by CMEC and DTEK near a town of Nikopol, became the largest solar station in Ukraine and one of the three biggest solar farms in Europe.

While addressing the solemn ceremony to open the plant, Maksym Timchenko, chairman of the DTEK, said the project will push forward the cooperation between China and Ukraine.

"I believe that this is a new page of the Ukrainian-Chinese relations. I believe that only with such projects, with real deeds, can we talk about real cooperation and real partnership," Timchenko said.

Meanwhile, CMEC President Han Xiaojun said the project to build the plant is an example of win-win cooperation between companies from China and Ukraine.

"Nikopol plant is based on advanced solar modules and inverters made in China, as well as on advanced power plant control systems. At the same time, this facility benefits the Ukrainian people and supports Ukraine's industry," Han said.

The construction of the solar power plant started in 2018 and the station was put into operation in February this year. More than 1,500 experts from China and Ukraine participated in building the plant.

The 400-hectare solar farm consists of 750,000 photovoltaic (PV) solar panels produced by Chinese companies Seraphim Solar System and Trina Solar.

Besides, the plant incorporates 80 inverter stations with 160 PV inverters manufactured by the China-based Shenzhen Kstar Science and Technology.

The solar plant with a total capacity of 200 megawatts of power is capable of providing electricity to 140,000 households.

The cost of the plant is 216 million euro (about 242.9 million U.S. dollars). The project was funded by the DTEK's own funds and by a loan from China.

The plant is expected to play an important role in improving the ecological situation in the region as it will reduce harmful CO2 emissions by about 300,000 tons annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Now, green electricity spurs clean development*
By Zheng Xin | China Daily | Updated: 2019-04-22 09:21
















A wind turbine system generates energy in the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. [Photo/Xinhua]

If you were walking or driving along the coast of East China's provinces such as Jiangsu, Fujian and Guangdong, you'll likely notice rows of white turbines offshore.

These are wind farms, a scene straight out of Europe, the leader in offshore wind energy. Only, they bear testimony to the rapid technological development of offshore wind-based energy in China.

As waves lap at the seemingly floating towers, electricity is generated by harnessing powerful winds that rotate the giant blades of these fans installed on sea.

With 11 coastal provinces, China has abundant offshore resources: a coastline of 18,000 km, and more than 3 million square km of sea area.

Factors like falling production costs brought about by the technological improvements in the past 10 years, are encouraging the construction of offshore wind farms.

In the not too distant future, the cost of building offshore wind farms will likely match that of their onshore counterparts.

There are other factors to consider here. Consumption of electricity has always limited the development of clean energy in the country.

For example, the development of onshore wind farms, which are usually constructed far from the power consumption cluster in the east, has been slow in the past few years as the segment matured.

The installed capacity of onshore wind farms in 2017 reached a five-year low of 1,160 MW, according to the Chinese Wind Energy Association.

Given offshore wind farms' proximity to coastal city load centers in China, their steady development could mean they could potentially contribute more than half of the clean energy consumed in China in the future.

The offshore segment offers an opportunity to the coastal regions to further reduce their over-reliance on imported coal-fired electricity that not only causes emissions but is expensive and inflexible.

In addition, the offshore wind farms, unlike their onshore counterparts, do not require land resources, while their utilization hours are 20 percent to 70 percent higher.

Small wonder, China is witnessing cutting-edge R&D of offshore wind turbines. Domestic firms such as Goldwind and Dongfang Electric already have capabilities to produce high-capacity machine units that adapt to the country's complex coastal marine environment and don't rely on imports anymore.

They have laid a solid foundation for the commercial development of the country's offshore wind power sector.

Economy of scale now marks the renewable energy sector. Many provinces have laid out a blueprint for the offshore wind power development for the next few years.

For instance, Jiangsu province has approved 24 offshore wind power projects with a total capacity of 6.7 GW. China aims to build seven large-scale wind power generation bases in Gansu, Xinjiang, Hebei, Jilin, Inner Mongolia and Jiangsu in 2020, to boost clean energy consumption.

Experts think the government may plan for the needed grid-connection arrangements to keep pace with the acceleration in the offshore wind sector's development.

What may spur good news next is that turbine costs are continuously falling. The country is gradually catching up in the fields of oceanographic engineering, long distance power transmission and facility maintenance.

It is highly likely that the turbines might continue spinning offshore without feeding off any government subsidies. Such a scenario would help countries to move to a more reliable, cheaper and cleaner energy economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China biomass power generation increases 16.7 pct in Q1*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-04 14:29:26|Editor: ZX

BEIJING, May 4 (Xinhua) -- China's biomass sector generated 24.5 billion kilowatt hours (kWh) of electricity during the first quarter of 2019, up 16.7 percent year on year, data from the National Energy Administration showed.

China added 970,000 kilowatts of biomass energy capacity during the first quarter, bringing the total installed capacity to 18.78 million kilowatts.

Biomass refers to biological materials or organic materials which are renewable and sustainable and could be used as a fuel source.

China has striven to develop renewable energy including wind power and biomass energy in recent years as the world's largest energy market continues to shift away from dirty coal power toward cleaner fuels.

While the energy share of biomass remains relatively low compared to other sources of renewable energy, China plans to increase annual biomass power generation to 90 billion kWh by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

China's solar power capacity by end March 2019 reached 180 GW. Truly amazing. 

https://asian-power.com/power-utility/news/china-installed-52gw-solar-power-capacity-in-q1

https://news.metal.com/newscontent/100903511/China-installs-52GW-of-solar-power-capacity-in-Q1/

Total electricity capacity of China now stands at 740 GW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese-made mega crawler crane installs wind turbines in Xingtai*
New China TV
Published on May 21, 2019

A mega crawler crane installs wind turbines in Xingtai, China. It's believed to have one of the world's most impressive lifting heights.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to build multi-billion-dollar offshore wind farm near east coast*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-20 19:43:08|Editor: Shi Yinglun

NANJING, May 20 (Xinhua) -- China will build an offshore wind power project with an investment of 160 billion yuan (about 23.5 billion U.S. dollars) in waters off eastern Jiangsu Province, according to the provincial government of Jiangsu.

On Sunday, the Jiangsu government and China Huaneng Group signed an agreement on the project with a planned installed capacity of over 10 million kilowatts.

The two sides will also cooperate to build an industrial base on the development, manufacturing, construction, and maintenance of offshore wind farms, according to the agreement.

"The project reflected China's strengthened efforts to build a system of clean, safe and high-efficient energy," said Shu Yinbiao, chairman of Huaneng.

The new wind-power project will help meet Jiangsu's increasing demand for energy, as the province is accelerating its pace of industrial restructuring, according to the Jiangsu government.

Wind has become China's third largest power source after coal and hydro. According to the Global Wind Energy Council, China ranked third in terms of the total installed capacity of offshore wind turbines, accounting for 11 percent of the world's total as of the end of 2016, after Britain and Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China photovoltaic modules export jumps 77% in Q1*
By Chen Liubing | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-05-23 10:38



Workers install solar power generation panels in Dinghai district of Zhoushan in Zhejiang province. [Photo by Yao Feng/For China Daily]

Thanks to huge demand in the emerging markets, China's export of photovoltaic modules jumped 77.63 percent to 16.78 GW in the first quarter, with exports value rising 31.89 percent to $4.39 billion, news portal Jiemian reported.

The report, citing newly released Import and Export Analysis Report of China's Photovoltaic Products in Q1 2019 by the China Chamber of Commerce for Import and Export of Machinery and Electronic Products, said the cut in prices of China's photovoltaic modules boosted purchase of overseas buyers.

The top five export destinations of China's photovoltaic products in the first quarter were Vietnam, the Netherlands, India, Japan, and Australia, the report said.

Vietnam surpassed India to become the largest buyer of China's photovoltaic products. Export value to Vietnam rose 239 times to $739 million in the first quarter, taking up 16.8 percent of China's total photovoltaic export value.

With the European Union ending its anti-dumping and anti-subsidy measures, photovoltaic exports from China to Europe also saw large increase in Q1.

The country's photovoltaic products export volume to the Netherlands and Spain increased 1,049.6 percent and 158.3 percent, respectively, in the first quarter, said the report. It predicted that the emerging markets, such as Mexico, Australia, Turkey, and the United Arab Emirates will further boost the export of China's photovoltaic modules.

The export of China's photovoltaic products to the United States dropped 28.9 percent to just 0.01 GW in the first quarter, the report said. The Section 201, Section 301 tariffs by the US on solar imports, as well as the country's anti-dumping and anti-subsidy measures, have largely reduced China's export to the country.

Photovoltaic modules export to India also slumped 24.4 percent to 1.81 GW in the first quarter, as the Indian government ordered that all photovoltaic modules for government and central public utilities projects should be 100 percent India-made.

China's top five photovoltaic modules exporters in value in the first quarter were Jinko Solar, JA Solar, Trina Solar, Canadian Solar, and Longi, taking up 12.8, 8.6, 8.3, 7.4, and 6.7 percent, respectively, of total export value. Export volume of the top 12 exporters took up 65 percent of total export, added the report.

The report projected that China's photovoltaic modules capacity will further expand 8.5 percent to 83 GW this year, with nearly 50 GW exported to the overseas market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China Renewables Industry Comes of Age With Ambitious Subsidy-Free Projects*
By Chen Xuewan and David Kirton / May 23, 2019 05:59 PM / Environment




The training wheels are finally coming off China’s renewable energy industry, with the government announcing 20.8 gigawatts of projects that will compete with coal and other forms of generation without subsidies for the first time.

The country will build 20.8 gigawatts (GW) of clean energy projects across 16 provinces, the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) and the National Energy Administration said Wednesday.

Solar power projects will account for the bulk — 14.8 GW — of projects, while wind will make 4.51 GW. Project owners will only profit from selling the electricity they generate at prices equal to or less than coal power, and will not receive a boost from the government, as they had before.

China incubated its renewable generators for almost a decade, offering generous subsidies to promote the development of technology that offered an alternative to high-polluting coal power and which had high potential for export. The country’s installed solar capacity rose tenfold in just six years to 174 gigawatts (GW), while nine out of 10 of the planets biggest solar panel exporters call the country home.

The industry’s haphazard development led to a major buildup in subsidy payments, and the government unexpectedly pulled the plug on solar subsidy support at the end of last May, sparking panic among panel makers and solar farm owners. Since then, the government has vowed that new renewable projects will have to stand on their own feet.

The provinces of Guangdong and Heilongjiang will be home to the lion’s share of subsidy-free projects, developing 3GW each. Shaanxi and Henan provinces, and the Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, are also strongly represented, with 2GW of projects each.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

MAY 28, 2019 WEBLOG
*New aqueous electrochemical energy storage battery could pave the way for grid-scale energy storage*
by Bob Yirka , Tech Xplore



The typical structure of the KxFeyMn1 −y[Fe(CN)6]w·zH2O in the P21/n space group. Credit: _Nature Energy_ (2019). DOI: 10.1038/s41560-019-0388-0

A team of researchers with the Chinese Academy of Sciences has developed a new aqueous electrochemical energy storage battery that they believe could pave the way for grid-scale energy storage. In their paper published in the journal _Nature Energy_, the group describes how they built their new battery and how well it worked when tested. Lauren Marbella with Columbia University has published a News and Views piece on the work done by the team in the same journal issue.

Researchers are exploring the use of renewable energy sources in large buildings—Marbella claims they contribute up to 30 percent of worldwide greenhouse gas emissions. While it is possible that they could simply use electricity generated in a remote location, it would be more economical to generate their own energy and store it onsite in batteries. The problem with this approach is that conventional batteries are highly flammable. In this new effort, the researchers have developed a type of battery that is capable of storing power from a renewable resource (such as a solar panel) without fire risk.

To come up with a less flammable battery, the researchers studied modified potassium-ion technology with water as an electrolyte. They wound up using a perylenetetracarboxylic diimide anode and a Prussian-blue "water-in-salt" cathode. The result was an aqueous potassium-ion battery with lower energy density than is needed for other applications, but which has much lower susceptibility to overheating and fire. In the end, they produced a 1.3-volt battery, which they note holds potential for optimization to increase the voltage while at the same time reducing costs.

The researchers overcame several challenges to make the batteries fire-resistant while maintaining their ability to store enough electricity to be useful and practical. One such problem was the limited stability of water, and another was the need to prevent structural degradation of the cathode due to the constant movement of potassium ions. Marbella notes that finding solutions to such problems required borrowing ideas from organic electronics, thermodynamics and materials science.


New aqueous electrochemical energy storage battery could pave the way for grid-scale energy storage | TechXplore

Liwei Jiang, Yaxiang Lu, Chenglong Zhao, Lilu Liu, Jienan Zhang, Qiangqiang Zhang, Xing Shen, Junmei Zhao, Xiqian Yu, Hong Li, Xuejie Huang, Liquan Chen, Yong-Sheng Hu. *Building aqueous K-ion batteries for energy storage*. _Nature Energy_ (2019). DOI: 10.1038/s41560-019-0388-0​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> Thanks to huge demand in the emerging markets, China's export of photovoltaic modules jumped 77.63 percent to 16.78 GW in the first quarter, with exports value rising 31.89 percent to $4.39 billion, news portal Jiemian reported.



So much for US sanctions. 

The rest of the world makes the US market not so important for growth. 

It is not 1970s anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Pair Team for Kenyan Geothermal Project*
ZHANG YUSHUO
DATE : MAY 31 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Chinese Pair Team for Kenyan Geothermal Project​
(Yicai Global) May 31 -- Two state-backed Chinese firms will conduct in-depth cooperation in uranium exploration and equipment manufacturing in Kenya, as well as a build a geothermal power plant in the African country.

China National Nuclear and China National Petroleum penned an agreement yesterday on the cooperation, state-backed news outlet The Paper reported today.

Their comprehensive development and utilization project of geothermal resources in Kenya.

The two parties plan to use the Olkaria geothermal field in the Great Rift Valley region, East Africa, to build the plant, marking the companies first such project overseas. It will help ensure the supply of local power resources in Kenya and support local economic development.

Kenya has prioritized geothermal heat as its largest clean energy source to solve local power problems. It plans to expand geothermal capacity to more than 5,000 megawatts by 2030 so that it covers major cities across the country. Investment in this area is also increasing. China, the US and many others are involved in construction there.

CNNC established a geothermal industry alliance in December 2017, focused on geothermal power generation and clean heating businesses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Shanghai Electric, GFG Alliance Member to Build Australia's Biggest Solar Farm*
LIAO SHUMIN
DATE : JUN 03 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Shanghai Electric, GFG Alliance Member to Build Australia's Biggest Solar Farm​
(Yicai Global) June 3 -- Shanghai Electric Group and SIMEC Energy Australia said today that they will jointly build Australia's single largest photovoltaic power project, according to Xinmin Evening News.

The 280-megawatts solar farm, which will be built in Cultana in the state of South Australia, is scheduled for completion next year or in 2021, the report said. Shanghai Electric will be responsible for engineering, procurement and construction, according to the agreement.

SIMEC Energy Australia is one of the GFG Alliance group of companies owned by the UK's Gupta family. Billionaire Sanjeev Gupta said last August that he would invest USD1 billion to build a solar energy project in South Australia. The Cultana project is expected to produce 600 gigawatt hours of energy a year, providing power to the Whyalla Steelworks, which produces 10 million tons a year.

Gupta said at the signing ceremony today that he expects to build 10 gigawatts of solar energy and other renewable energy projects in Australia, with one of the goals being to slash local energy prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China posts rising PV power capacity in Q1*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-09 15:52:54|Editor: zh

BEIJING, June 9 (Xinhua) -- China's installed photovoltaic (PV) capacity rose 28 percent year on year by the end of March, official data showed.

The total PV installations amounted to nearly 180 gigawatts, with 5.2 gigawatts of capacity added in the first quarter, according to the National Energy Administration.

PV power generation came in at 44 billion kilowatt hours in Q1, up 26 percent from a year earlier.

Most new installed PV capacity was located in north and east China, accounting for 28 percent and 28.4 percent of the total new PV power capacity in Q1, respectively.

China is taking the lead in PV development globally, with an internationally competitive and complete industrial chain.

By the end of 2020, renewable energy will supply 1.9 trillion kilowatt-hours of electricity, 27 percent of total power generation, according to the government's 2016-2020 plan for renewable energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Firm to Build Trash-Fueled Power Plant in Greece*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : JUN 10 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Chinese Firm to Build Trash-Fueled Power Plant in Greece​
(Yicai Global) June 10 -- China National Complete Plant Import & Export, or Complant, has agreed to build a EUR130 million (USD147 million) waste-to-energy plant on the Greek island of Rhodes.

Complant and Solar Cells Hellas Group will set up a joint venture to carry out engineering, procurement and construction contract for the facility, the Beijing-based firm said in a statement.

The company did not disclose any further details, other than explaining that the project cannot go ahead without further due diligence, government approval and fundraising.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Feature: Chinese-funded solar project lights up remote Philippine village*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-09 15:57:58|Editor: xuxin



Villagers watch television shows in Baliwet of San Marcelino, the Philippines, June 6, 2019. On June 7, a Chinese-funded solar project lit up Baliwet, a mountain village about 190 km northwest of Manila. (Xinhua/Zheng Xin)

by Zheng Xin, Yang Ke, Dario Agnote

SAN MARCELINO, Philippines, June 9 (Xinhua) -- It's a double celebration for Jaderick Castillo, 12, and some other 1,000 residents of a village of this town in Zambales province in the Philippine main Luzon island.

On June 7, which marked a beloved traditional festival in China, the Dragon Boat Festival, a Chinese-funded solar project lit up Baliwet, a mountain village in this town, about 190 km northwest of Manila. Electricity supply finally arrived at this remote village.

The Chinese staff working for the State Grid Corporation of China (SGCC) brought children who live in Baliwet dozens of zongzi, the sticky rice dumplings served during the annual Dragon Boat Festival and they tasted traditional Chinese food for the first time.

It was a brand new experience for the children and the whole village to have electricity, produced by solar stations donated by Chinese company SGCC.

The solar project not only brightens up the remote village, but also offers a ray of hope to the poor villagers who have no access to electricity for decades and depended solely on kerosene gas lamps and batteries to power their TV sets and flashlights.

Due to its remoteness, no local power company is willing to invest in Baliwet. Villagers had to travel several kilometers to town to charge their mobile phones.

As part of the closer ties between China and the Philippines, SGCC signed in Baliwet a memorandum of agreement in January with the Philippine National Electrification Administration (NEA) and the Zambales II Electric Cooperative (Zameco II) for the solar project.

Under the deal, SGCC's "Brighten Up" project would install a solar panel system for Zameco II, capable of delivering power to over 1,000 residents including two schools with 108 students in the village. The project, which will be officially finished at the end of June, is hoped to lift the villagers out of poverty and lead them to a bright future.

According to Liu Ming, the deputy chief representative of SGCC Philippine Office, the "Brighten Up" project is the first charitable project independently launched by a Chinese-funded enterprise in the Philippines.

"The power supply project uses solar micro-grid to provide centralized power with a power generation capacity of 76kW and a battery storage capacity of 390 kWh. It basically meets the day-to-day needs of the villagers," he told Xinhua.

Liu said the "Brighten Up" project "is one that evolves as it does not stop at simply installing the power supply."

"It provides long-term operation, maintenance and interactive exchanges, enabling everyone to continue to build relationships that strengthen the human spirit."

Elanie Cawagas, a teacher at the Baliwet Elementary School, lauded the project, saying the whole village and even the residents of nearby villagers are benefiting from the project particularly teachers and students.

She said villagers used to grope in the dark but now the villagers are enjoying the fruit of the Chinese-funded project.

She said it was difficult for the teachers to make use of the video presentation in teaching due to lack of electricity. "We are forced to stop the presentation when the computer battery is drained, and then wait for the next day when the battery is fully charged. That's why we can't maximize teaching time."

Moreover, she said the students are having a hard time focusing on the lesson because of the stifling heat inside the classrooms. "We don't have electric wall fans to cool down the heat because there is no electricity to make the fans run," she added.

The installation of solar power has a tremendous impact on the village and its people. "Now, our pupils are more motivated in the teaching-learning process. They are more cooperative in all school class activities because they can study their lessons at night," she added.

Speaking of recreational activities, Cawagas said the villagers can now watch television and listen to the radio. And because the village is well lighted, she said villagers can do activities even at night.

"We are grateful for those who made this possible, especially our Chinese friends for bringing light into our village," Cawagas said.

The project also provided job opportunities for the villagers.

Dionesto Esteban, 27, a former hunter and farmer who earned 1,000 pesos (about 19.4 U.S. dollars) a week, now works for a GSCC sub-contractor in the station with a weekly wage of 2,450 pesos (about 47.5 U.S. dollars).

"The benefit of this project is huge. It brought us electricity. Even the residents of the neighboring villagers moved here to be able to take advantage of the electricity. Many of them come to charge their phone batteries for instance," he said.

"This project will help us to be more productive and for sure it will open up more opportunities for us," Esteban said.

Esteban said Chinese workers share their skills with the local villagers. "They are nice to us and very friendly. They teach us new skills," he added.

Esteban's mother, Elsie, who is a village chief, said: "With the installation of solar power, our people are more inspired to build actual houses and not just live in bahay kubo," Elsie said, referring to the nipa hut, a type of stilt house indigenous to the culture of the Philippines. These houses are made out of bamboo, wood and nipa palm leaves.

"We have 10 new pupils enrolled here because they now see the positive outcome of this project," Cawagas said.

"We hope that more Chinese people will come and 'adopt' our school so that we can achieve the vision and mission of our school particularly in developing our pupils to be multi-skilled learners," she added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

22:21, 13-Jun-2019
*Coal gone green: China’s first energy revolution pilot zone set up in Shanxi*
Hu Chao, Wang Gang



Yang Liyou, manager at Jinergy, is introducing the company's most advanced PV module. /CGTN Photo

With the nation's "go-greener" determination, China has set up its first pilot zone for an energy revolution in northern Shanxi Province. With abundant coal resources, Shanxi once had the country's largest coal production quantity. But it has shifted its focus from a dominant coal economy to developing non-coal industries. 

So what are coal companies doing after putting coal aside? 

Located in the city of Jinzhong, Shanxi, Jinergy is a photovoltaic module manufacturer. The HJT module that they have developed is one of the world's most advanced solar panels. 

Yang Liyou, manager at Jinergy, found that bifacial cells work the best in transforming solar energy. Thanks to him, Jinergy panels have the highest efficiency on the market today.



Yang Liyou (R) is discussing work plans with his colleagues. /CGTN Photo

Jinergy's parent company, Jinneng Group, is a traditional coal company, that more recently turned toward clean energy. 

"We're undergoing a powerful energy transition or revolution that is taking place in the whole energy industry. Rather than avoiding it, we have to embrace it and accept the challenge," said Yang. 

Just five years into its existence, Jinergy has made many technological breakthroughs and has become a world-leading solar module supplier. 

The Bloomberg New Energy Finance (BNEF), a noted research organization, has listed Jinergy among the world's first-tier suppliers, with over 40 percent of its products exported to more than 10 countries, making it the second largest supplier on the Indian market. 



Many traditional energy companies in Shanxi have started to expand to new energy. /CGTN Photo

Yang says their parent group has offered them many advantages. "One of them (advantages) is capital availability. Also, Jinneng is very much used to owning the assets downstream. We are ourselves a big clean energy developer, in developing wind and solar assets," he added. 

Jinneng Group is one of the many coal groups in Shanxi that have been going green. Shanxi's total installed power generation capacity of new energy is up to 20 million kilowatts, making the province a national leader. 

The reform of its energy industry has always been a priority for Shanxi. As it has now become a national pilot zone for the energy revolution, experts say that the new policy differs from past ones.



Jinergy has made many technological breakthroughs with its own patents. /CGTN Photo

"Past policies often focused on reforms in each different field, respectively, like in the coal or electricity industry. Now the set-up of the pilot zone means reforms will be carried out across all categories in all energy industries, " said Wei Hulin, dean of the Business Administration Institute of Shanxi University of Finance and Economics.

"If Shanxi's pilot reforms turn out to be successful, other resource-based provinces can learn from it. Shanxi's success will provide valuable experience to China's energy revolution," added Wei.

Top provincial officials of Shanxi say they have already started to make an action plan of multiple reforms, as the province has become a pilot zone of advancing energy innovation. They will build up an institutional framework for the pilot zone as soon as possible and continue to focus on green development and ecological restoration.


----------



## JSCh

*China's Complant to Build Solar Plants Worth USD232.5 Million in Vietnam*
XU WEI
DATE : JUN 14 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China's Complant to Build Solar Plants Worth USD232.5 Million in Vietnam​
(Yicai Global) June 14 -- China National Complete Import & Export, also known as Complant, has won a bid to build three photovoltaic power stations with an estimated contract worth of USD232.5 million in southeastern Vietnam. 

The firm penned an engineering, procurement and construction contract with Sa Pa Non-Ferrous Metals, the Beijing-based firm said in a statement today. The value of the project will be decided later. 

The three planned plants in Binh Phuoc province will have a combined 250-megawatt-peak capacity and the construction will take two years to complete. 

Successful execution of the deal would boost Complant's financial performance next year, the statement added. 

Besides engineering contracts, Complant's business also involves importing plants and technologies.

Sa Pa Non-Ferrous Metals engages in metal smelting and mineral processing business.

Complant's share price [SHE: 000151] fell 3.3 percent to CNY11.9 (USD1.70) today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Mega hydropower project in SW China to begin operation in 2020*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-18 14:24:46|Editor: Liangyu

KUNMING, June 18 (Xinhua) -- Wudongde hydropower station, which will be China's fourth largest and the world's seventh largest hydropower project upon completion, is scheduled to start power generation in August 2020, local construction bureau said Tuesday.

Spanning across the Jinsha River, the upper stretches of the Yangtze River in southwest China, Wudongde hydropower station has a maximum dam height of 270 meters and a total reservoir capacity of 7.4 billion cubic meters, according to Zhang Jianshan, head of the construction bureau under the China Gezhouba Group Three Gorges Construction Engineering Co., Ltd.

The hydropower station will be equipped with 12 hydro-generator units, each having a capacity of 850,000 kilowatts. The total installed capacity of the station will be 10.2 million kilowatts and the annual power generation is estimated at 38.91 billion kilowatt-hours.

"At present, the construction of Wudongde hydropower project is progressing smoothly," said Zhang, adding that the station is scheduled to start storing water in July 2020.

The first generator will be put into use in August 2020 and all units will be operational by December 2021, Zhang said.

The Wudongde hydropower station is a major hydropower project to promote high-quality development of the Yangtze River Economic Belt, following the projects of Three Gorges, Baihetan and Xiluodu.
















​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's first 100-megawatt solar-thermal power plant comes online*
> China Plus Published: 2018-12-27 19:13:48
> 
> China's first 100-megawatt solar-thermal power plant successfully connected to the national grid on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 100-megawatt solar-thermal power plant in Dunhuang City, Gansu Province during its construction on May 17, 2018. [Photo: VCG]
> 
> The plant in Dunhuang City, Gansu Province is powered by 12,000 mirrors that concentrate sunlight onto a receiver at the top of a solar tower. The heat collected is used to create steam that turns a turbine and generator like a traditional thermal power plant.
> 
> The new power station can generate 390 million kilowatt-hours annually. It can generate power at nighttime using heat stored in the form of molten salt.
> 
> The plant covers an area of 7.8 square kilometers, which is equivalent to 1,120 standard football fields.


*First molten salt solar thermal power plant runs at full capacity*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-06-18 15:09



An aerial view of the 100-megawatt molten salt tower solar thermal power plant in Dunhuang, Northwest China's Gansu province, on Dec 25, 2018. [Photo/IC]

The country's first 100-megawatt molten salt solar thermal power plant in Dunhuang, Northwest China's Gansu province, has successfully generated power while operating at full capacity on Monday morning, Chinanews.com reported.

Nearly 20 hours of operating records on Monday show the systems at the power plant have been normal and stable. The facility also set a new record by generating over 1.8 million kilowatt-hours of power day and night, with all indicators suggesting it has reached or exceeded its designed values. This marks another important step after the plant created 1.67 million kWh of power over 34 hours of continuous operations in mid-April.

Huang Wenbo, vice-chairman of Beijing Shouhang, said the power plant has withstood the test of running under the harshest environmental conditions in different seasons, which means it can be widely used in northwestern areas.

The power station is among China's first batch of solar thermal power generation demonstration projects. With an investment of 3 billion yuan ($433.1 million), it was built by Beijing Shouhang IHW Resources Saving Technology Co Ltd, which wholly owns the power station's intellectual property rights.

The power plant, also called the "super mirror power plant", works by using 12,000 mirrors that concentrate the sunlight onto a receiver at the top of a solar tower, which then heats the molten salt. It is designed to generate 390 million kWh of power annually, which can reduce carbon dioxide emissions by 350,000 metric tons per year. That's equivalent to the annual environmental benefit derived from 667 hectares of forested land.

According to the report, the power station, which can supply 24 hours of continuous power at full capacity, has provided a strong technical foundation for the development of domestic companies, both at home and abroad. It has also allowed China to become one of the few countries in the world to master the core technology of megawatt molten salt thermal power stations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Silk Road Fund acquires 49% stake in Saudi ACWA Power*
By Business Reporting Desk - June 24, 2019

Saudi ACWA Power has signed a deal with Chinese Silk Road Fund, introducing it as a partner and shareholder in ACWA Power Renewable Energy Holding Ltd (ACWA Power RenewCo), ACWA Power’s renewable energy platform that currently owns a number of its existing renewable energy projects.

Under the deal, Silk Road Fund will acquire a 49% stake in the company, according to ACWA Power’s statement on Sunday.

ACWA Power, the leading developer, owner, and operator of power generation and water desalination plants, noted that the transaction is subject to customary consents.

“ACWA Power and Silk Road Fund’s further collaboration is a mirror image of the robust and strategic ties between Saudi Arabia and China that is strengthened year after year,” Paddy Padmanathan, President and CEO of ACWA Power, commented on the agreement.

Padmanathan added that signing the deal is a testament of the commendable goals that the company will achieve with Silk Road Fund that will enhance regional connectivity and embrace a brighter future in renewable energy deployment.

“As a leading developer of power and water assets in the region, and being based in a Belt and Road country, welcoming Silk Road Fund on board as a shareholder further cements our position of being able to support both the economic transformation envisioned by the Belt and Road initiative as well as Saudi Arabia’s forward-looking Vision 2030,” Rajit Nanda, Chief Investment Officer at ACWA Power, said.

ACWA Power did not give further details regarding the transaction’s total cost.

It is worth noting that the Silk Road Fund is a medium-to-long term development and investment fund established in Beijing under the framework of “Belt and Road Initiative”.


Chinese Silk Road Fund acquires 49% stake in Saudi ACWA Power - Belt & Road News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China Focus: China's plateau province sets new record of surviving solely on clean energy*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-25 00:12:47|Editor: Yang Yi

XINING, June 24 (Xinhua) -- Northwest China's Qinghai Province completed a 15-day all clean energy power supply trial, setting a new record following a successful nine-day trial last year, the State Grid Qinghai Electric Power Company announced on Monday.

Nearly 6 million people in the province, which borders Tibet Autonomous Region, only used electricity generated from wind, solar and hydro power stations, from June 6 to 23.

During the 15 days, Qinghai achieved zero carbon emission in power use.

This is the third province-wide clean energy trial in Qinghai. It relied solely on renewable energy for nine and seven consecutive days in 2018 and 2017.

Qinghai is the source of China's three major rivers, the Yellow, Yangtze and Lancang, and has strong hydro and solar-power facilities.

During the trial, the whole province consumed a total 2.84 billion kwh, with the maximum load hitting 8.47 million kw, said Fang Baoming from the company.

The province's cumulative capacity during the period reached nearly 4 billion kwh, with new energy taking a large share of 34.7 percent.

Power generated by thermal power plants only accounted for 1.8 percent of the gross generation in Qinghai during the period, and was all transmitted out of the province on demand of the market.

"The 15-day all clean energy power supply reduced coal burning of up to 1.29 million tonnes, and carbon dioxide emission of 2.32 million tonnes," Fang said.

Qi Taiyuan, general manager of the company, said Qinghai's electric grid has been expanded this year, with an installed capacity of 2.4 million kilowatts, up 50 percent from last year's trial.

Qinghai's installed capacity of new energy has reached 13.9 million kw, accounting for 46.7 percent, surpassing hydropower as the province's largest power source.

According to the provincial 13th five-year plan, Qinghai will expand its solar and wind capacity to 35 million kilowatts by 2020 and supply 110 billion kilowatt hours of clean electricity every year to central and eastern parts of China, preventing the burning of 50 million tonnes of coal.

China's enthusiasm for clean energy is pushing the world to transition toward a low-carbon future, with plans to invest 2.5 trillion yuan (370 billion U.S. dollars) in renewable energy by 2020, creating more than 13 million jobs, according to the National Energy Administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*NEWS FEATURE * *25 JUNE 2019
*The reality behind solar power’s next star material*
Companies say they are close to commercializing cheap perovskite films that could disrupt solar power — but are they too optimistic?

...

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-01985-y

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*CGN enters South America's lucrative clean energy market*
By Zheng Xin | China Daily | Updated: 2019-06-26 09:10
















Photo taken on July 15, 2017 is the logo of CGN. [Photo/VCG]

China General Nuclear Power Corp, one of the country's largest nuclear power companies, has signed an agreement with Italian energy giant Enel for a 100 percent equity purchase of its Gamma new energy project in Brazil, a sign that CGN is entering the clean energy market in South America.

The Gamma project, located in the northeastern part of Brazil, has a total installed capacity of 540MW, including two solar energy projects totaling 450MW and one 90MW wind power project, said the company.

With another clean energy project to be agreed soon, which the company has not revealed the details of so far, CGN is expected to become the fifth-largest clean energy power generator in Brazil, it said.

The company will further expand its presence in South America including Mexico, Argentina and Chile in the future, to further facilitate the clean energy industry in the region, said He Yu, chairman of CGN.

According to He, the company currently sees its business abroad expanding to more than 20 countries, with overseas business accounting for 18 percent of the company's total assets.

New energy has always been the major business for CGN, including wind power, solar power and biomass. Since 2010, the company has started expanding its clean energy business abroad in countries like France, South Korea, Egypt and countries in Southeast Asia. It has become the biggest independent power generator in Malaysia and Egypt and the fifth-biggest clean energy operator in France, it said.

An analyst said the agreement is a milestone for the company as it has entered the Brazilian clean energy market while it is also in accordance with the trend that Chinese power producers are very keen to develop clean energy at home and abroad.

"With more advanced solutions, we expect companies like CGN New Energy will continue to seek more advanced new energy cooperation abroad in the coming years," said Joseph Jacobelli, an independent energy analyst and Asia-Pacific CEO of clean energy producer Joule Power.

Chinese clean energy companies are likely to continue expanding abroad, as many companies are stepping up their participation in overseas markets, and investing in assets abroad buoyed by the China-led Belt and Road Initiative, he said.

According to Jacobelli, China has risen from a nuclear energy novice to being a world leader in nuclear plant development after years of development, and is expected to become a major supplier on the global stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

NEWS RELEASE 27-JUN-2019
*Solar energy could turn the Belt and Road Initiative green*
CELL PRESS



This visual abstract summarizes how with huge and imbalanced regional solar potential, cooperation and interconnection by way of the BRI offers an opportunity to decouple future economic growth from increasing carbon emissions. *CREDIT: *Zhan Wang

The region covered by the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) has significant potential to be powered by solar energy, researchers report June 27 in the journal _Joule_. Less than 4 percent of the maximum solar potential of the region could meet the BRI's electricity demand for 2030. The research suggests a possible solution to reduce BRI countries' need for fossil fuels as they develop. This is the first time the renewable energy potential of the region is quantified.

The Chinese government launched the BRI in 2013, aiming to promote regional development and connectivity. "Belt" represents the Silk Road Economic Belt that echoes the ancient Silk Road, which linked Asia to Europe. "Road" refers to the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road that connects China to South East Asia, South Asia, and North Africa. So far, more than 120 countries in Asia, Europe, Africa, North America, South America, and Oceania are involved.

Constructing hard infrastructure, such as railways, buildings, and power plants, is a main focus of the initiative. However, most of the projects use large amounts of energy, resulting in high emissions. In addition, most countries involved in the BRI are developing countries. A proportion of their population doesn't have access to electricity. As the region develops under the initiative, the need for power is projected to increase.

"If we continue to rely on fossil fuels for energy, it can add significantly more CO2 to the atmosphere, not just this year, but for the next few decades," says co-author Xi Lu at Tsinghua University. "This is not sustainable. If we want to achieve the emission reduction goal set by the Paris Agreement, we need renewable energy."

Many BRI countries, especially those in West and South Asia, have high sun exposure, so Lu and his colleagues decided to assess the region's solar resource. The team selected 66 BRI countries that are connected geographically and built an integrative spatial model to calculate their solar power potential with high-resolution data.

The team first identified areas suitable for building solar farms. These areas would receive sufficient solar radiation and have lower land value otherwise--places like forests and agriculture land are excluded. Then they computed the spacing and packing density of solar panels, which absorb sunlight and generate energy, that would maximize power yield for each area. Finally, they calculated the areas' energy outputs in each hour after considering limiting factors like shading and temperature, which affects the performance of solar panels.

"Our model provides a comprehensive analysis of the region's solar energy potential by taking into account many influencing factors," Lu says. "We also calculated the solar energy outputs on an hourly basis, which is more accurate than previous estimates that use monthly data."

The team found that these countries can generate as much as 448.9 petawatt hour of energy, which is about 41 times the demand for electricity in these countries in 2016. Their 2030 electricity need could be satisfied by converting only 3.7 percent of the region's solar energy. To achieve this, it would require an investment of $11.2 trillion and a land area of 88,426 square kilometers.

"The money is very large," says co-author Michael McElroy at Harvard University. "but if you make that commitment, the energy is free. Plus, the cost of building solar farms is coming down very dramatically because of the technological advances. We project it to become similar to fossil fuels within a decade."

The analysis also reveals a mismatch between the energy potential and the electricity demand. Countries with 70.7% of the potential consume only 30.1% of regional electricity. Therefore, cross-border power transmission grids can be utilized to maximize the benefits from solar energy through exporting surpluses of solar electricity to meet shortages in supplies of electricity elsewhere. To put such a project in action, international cooperation is essential.

"It would be challenging, because different countries have different priorities when it comes to development," Lu says. "But the BRI is an opportunity as it sets up a framework for collaborations between countries, associations, and industries to happen. There are also funds and banks committed to promoting green development of the BRI, which provides financial support."

Because BRI countries span multiple time zones and various climate conditions, such cross-border grids would also help reduce the impact when sunlight isn't available in certain areas.

"This advantage coincides with the 'Facilities Connectivity' concept, which is one of the five cooperation priorities of the BRI," says the first author Shi Chen at Tsinghua University. "In the context of Global Energy Interconnection (GEI), solar power generation is bound to usher in a new development opportunity in the wave of trans-national and even trans-regional power interconnection."

"The solar potential and cooperation opportunities revealed in this analysis is a chance for the BRI countries to leapfrog from their carbon-intensive trajectories to low-carbon futures," says co-author Jiming Hao at Tsinghua University. "The opportunity to decouple future economic growth from increasing carbon emissions does exist."

"Our hope here is that this paper can influence the greening of BRI, so we can try to do the initiative in a better way," says McElroy. "And I'm optimistic about that."



Solar energy could turn the Belt and Road Initiative green | EurekAlert! Science News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Offshore wind farm in SE China boasts powerful generator units*
New China TV
Published on Jun 30, 2019

An offshore wind farm in Putian of Fujian use China's most commercially advanced generator units with the biggest capacity. How much power does a turbine generate per round? Click to get the answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Solar Cell Maker Longi to Build USD380 Million Plant*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : JUL 01 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Chinese Solar Cell Maker Longi to Build USD380 Million Plant​
(Yicai Global) July 1 -- Global solar-energy equipment giant Longi Green Energy Technology will invest CNY25.5 billion (USD3.72 billion) to build a solar monocrystalline battery project whose output will approach 5 gigawatts.

The plant, which will go up in China's northwestern Shaanxi province, will drive the company's continuing production expansion, the single crystal maker headquartered in Xi'an, capital of the same province, announced yesterday.

Longi penned a project investment agreement with the nearby Xianyang High-Tech Industrial Development Zone Management Committee and the local government on June 28, and they will grant a 10-year lease contract for the factory, per the announcement.

The company will set up a subsidiary to conduct the project's investment, equipment installation, plant purification and operation. Construction is set at 10 months, with the plant to start production gradually from 2020, per the announcement, which offered no provide further details about the unit.

Longi also will build a monocrystalline solar module project with an annual production capacity of five gigawatts in Taizhou, eastern Jiangsu province, for CNY2.4 billion, it announced in mid-June this year.

The firm is the world's largest maker of single-crystal silicon wafers, with a market share of around 40 percent and it is able to provide an abundance of cells for downstream monocrystalline solar module projects. 

The company's annual production capacity of solar modules will reach 16 gigawatts this year, 25 gigawatts in 2020 and 30 gigawatts in 2021, which will help to entrench its lead within the industry, according to a capacity expansion plan it has released.

Monocrystalline solar panels are distinguishable by their black outside color.

Made from cylindrical silicon ingots cut into wafers, they have higher efficiency than other types. The purity of the element enables them to better capture the Sun's irradiation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Vietnam Powers Up Asia-Pacific's Biggest Solar Farm Built by Chinese Firms*
LIAO SHUMIN
DATE : JUL 11 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Vietnam Powers Up Asia-Pacific's Biggest Solar Farm Built by Chinese Firms​
(Yicai Global) July 11 -- The Asia-Pacific's single largest solar power plant, built by Chinese contactor Power Construction, has started generating electricity in Vietnam.

Located in the northern part of the country's Binh Thuan province, the 325-megawatt photovoltaic plant was jointly contracted by Beijing-based PowerChina International Group and Guiyang-based PowerChina Guiyang Engineering, China News reported today.

The project will rebalance the energy mix in Vietnam, boosting the amount of electricity than comes from clean energy. It can provide 520 million-kilowatt hours of energy to the local power grid, saving 175,000 tons of standard coal and cutting 43.9 tons of carbon dioxide emissions every year, according to the project's manager.

The solar farm has nearly one million photovoltaic panels and covers an area of 6,000 acres. The PV panels are supported by about 160,000 reinforced concrete precast piles and are linked by about 2,200 kilometers collector lines.

The contract for the project was signed at the end of last August. The installation and commissioning of all PV equipment in the main contract was completed in May.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://www.facebook.com/





*State Power Investment Corp*
1 hr · 
In only five years, #SPIC has transformed the Tala Shoal in NW #China’s Qinghai from a vast wasteland into a massive solar power plant, where green pastures grow and sheep flocks roam.

SPIC creatively plants pastures and feeds sheep under the photovoltaic panels, and reuses water to irrigate pastures under the panels after cleaning work. This photovoltaic + poverty alleviation + ecological demonstration project presents a beautiful picture of nature and technology.

This project covers 54 square kilometers and has a total installed capacity of 850,000 kilowatts. 20 poor local households have signed contracts to take care of the sheep and pastures. Now they have all shaken off poverty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Air-Con Maker Gree Moves Into Geothermal Power*
DOU SHICONG
DATE : JUL 17 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Air-Con Maker Gree Moves Into Geothermal Power​
(Yicai Global) July 17 -- Gree Electric Appliances, the world's biggest maker of home air-conditioners, is linking arms with Henan Wanjiang New Energy Development to enter the geothermal energy field.

The two companies signed a cooperation agreement in Zhuhai, Gree's hometown, the Securities Times reported today, citing an executive at Wanjiang New Energy. Details such as project costs have yet to be finalized.

Gree's new partner developed the first pilot for geothermal central heating in China's Henan province and has many projects in its cities, including the capital Zhengzhou. Wanjiang New Energy was set up in 2008 by Chen Zemin, founder of well-known Henan frozen-food brand Sanquan Food.

China has started to focus on geothermal energy, a clean source of power, in recent years. According to a national plan, geothermal projects will cover a total 1.6 billion square meters by 2020, equal to 70 million tons of coal use. They covered 150 million sqm at the end of 2017.

In 2017, Gree inked a CNY15 billion (USD2.2 billion) deal for a smart manufacturing industry base with the city government of Luoyang in Henan. The same year, Yinlong Energy, which counts Gree Chairwoman Dong Mingzhu as an investor, agreed a CNY15 billion deal on a new energy vehicle industrial park in the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China-invested wind power project in Kazakhstan starts construction*
July 17, 2019

_Abstract : Invested by China Power International Development Limited, a wind power station in Kazakhstan, started construction recently with its first wind turbine installed, reported Xinhua News Agency._

BEIJING, July 17 (Xinhua) -- A wind power station in Kazakhstan, invested by China Power International Development Limited, recently kicked off construction and has completed installation of its first wind turbine.

The project was included as key project of the China-Kazakhstan capacity cooperation list in 2018. With a total investment of about 160 million U.S. dollars, the project is designed to build 40 sets of 2.5-megawatt wind turbines with total installed capacity of 100 megawatt.

It is expected to generate 350 million kilowatt-hours of electricity annually after commissioning. It will satisfy the electricity demand of the region and plays an important role in environment protection and renewable energy advancement.

Besides, the project will reduce remission of 289,000 tonnes of carbon dioxide each year. 

The project is an example of steady improvement of bilateral economic and trade cooperation between China and Kazakhstan. Kazakhstan will continue to actively participate in the construction of the Belt and Road, and further promote the development of the bilateral relation, said a Kazakhstan local official.

Kazakhstan has good prospects for new energy development. China Power International Development Limited will cooperate with local enterprises to build it into a high-standard wind power station, said Tian Jun, general manager of China Power International Development Limited.

(Edited by Bao Nuomin, baonuomin@xinhua.org)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's Chuantou Starts Building USD872.2 Million Yinjiang Hydropower Station*
DOU SHICONG
DATE : JUL 22 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China's Chuantou Starts Building USD872.2 Million Yinjiang Hydropower Station​
(Yicai Global) July 22 -- China's Chuantou Energy has begun the construction of the Yinjiang Hydropower Station, a rare waterpower project nearby an urban area in China, in southwestern Sichuan province.

The investment for the Yinjiang Hydropower Station on the Jinsha River, located in the upper reaches of the Yangtze River, will reach CNY6 billion (USD872.2 million), the National Business Daily reported.

The plant will generate energy for the city of Panzhihua and a local industrial park. The construction period will be six years and the annual capacity will be 1.6 billion kilowatt hours.

In March, Chuantou acquired a 60 percent stake in the project from state-owned energy giant China Resources for CNY108.8 million (USD15.8 million). 

At the end of last year, Chuantou had a total installed capacity of 38.9 million kWh. Its net profit rose 9.4 percent to CNY3.6 billion in 2018, according to the Chengdu-based firm's financial report.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese, Nepali companies to jointly develop hydropower project*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-25 21:23:46|Editor: ZX



Zhou Shaowu (L, Front), General Manager of Shanghai Investigation Design and Research Institute (SIDRI), Zhang Jing (C, Front), Senior Vice President of Yunnan Energy Investment Group (YEIG), and Bhaban Bhatta (R, Front), Chairman of Total Business Institute (TBI) Group, attend the signing ceremony of the joint venture development framework agreement for the Tamakoshi III Hydropower Station Project in Kathmandu, Nepal, July 25, 2019. Two Chinese companies have joined hands with a Nepali company to develop the Tamakoshi III hydropower project with an investment of around 500 million U.S. dollars in Nepal. (Photo by Sunil Sharma/Xinhua)

KATHMANDU, July 25 (Xinhua) -- Two Chinese companies have joined hands with a Nepali company to develop the Tamakoshi III hydropower project with an investment of around 500 million U.S. dollars in Nepal.

A joint venture development framework agreement was signed between China's YEIG International, Shanghai Investigation, Design and Research Institute Co. Ltd. and Nepal's TBI Holdings Pvt. Ltd at a ceremony in Kathmandu on Thursday.

The signing ceremony was witnessed by Nepali Minister of Energy, Water Resources and Irrigation Barsha Man Pun and Zhang Guohua, vice governor of southwest China's Yunnan Province, among other officials and stakeholders.

Expressing best wishes to the joint venture, the Nepali energy minister said the cooperation can bring experiences achieved by Yunnan in the field of hydropower to Nepal.

"This project can work as a symbol of friendship and cooperation in the hydropower sector between the two countries," he said.

Noting that Yunnan Province is an important green energy base and electricity relay hub, Vice Governor Zhang believed that as a key hub in the Belt and Road Initiative, Yunnan has achieved fruitful results in cooperation with Nepal.

"The signing of cooperation document today will encourage more cooperation and exchanges in hydropower," Zhang said, adding that in 2018 alone, trade between Yunnan Province and Nepal amounted to 10 million U.S. dollars, a growth rate of 341 percent.

According to TBI Holdings, the 200-MW hydropower project will be started in early 2020 and will be completed in three and half years.

TBI Group Chairman Bhaban Bhatta said, "The project can be a milestone in the Sino-Nepal relations."

The hydropower project will be developed in Tamakoshi River, a part of Koshi River system, which flows through Dolakha and Ramechhap districts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*PowerChina Unit Pens USD969 Million Tanzania Hydro Contract in Third Big Deal This Year*
ZHANG YUSHUO
DATE : AUG 02 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





PowerChina Unit Pens USD969 Million Tanzania Hydro Contract in Third Big Deal This Year​
(Yicai Global) Aug. 2 – A unit of Power Construction Corporation of China has inked a USD969 million subcontract with the joint venture between Egypt's Arab Contractors and Elsewedy Electric for a Tanzanian hydropower project, PowerChina said in a statement yesterday. 

This is the third major engineering contract Beijing-based PowerChina's Sinohydro unit has landed this year. It earlier signed the Guinea-Kukutanba Hydropower Project with a contract value of CNY5.4 billion and the Indonesian Kayan Hydropower Project in a deal worth CNY9.2 billion.

This project mainly includes design and construction of the main dam, water diversion system, temporary roads, and 50 percent of the construction camp buildings under the Egyptian prime contractors. Construction will take 42 months to complete. 

The completed facility is for the benefit of benefit Dodoma-based Tanzania Electric Supply, industry news portal Hydroworld reported. Tanzania's government green-lighted construction of the facility in January. Arab Contractors won the bid in October to design and build the 134-meter high dam and power plant, which has a projected reservoir length of 100 kilometers, and will inundate around 1,350 square km. The dam height is about 134 meters. The project will more than treble Tanzania's current 562-megawatt installed hydropower capacity.

The power station will cost more than double the government's USD3 billion forecast and may go as high as USD9.85 billion, per the Hydroworld report.

The Tanzanian Rufiji hydropower plant lies in the lower reaches of the Rufiji River in Stiegler's Gorge, about 230 kilometers west of the waterway's confluence with the Indian Ocean and about 35km from the Fuga Station along the TAZARA Railway that links the key Tanzanian port of Dar es Salaam with Zambia's Central province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Titan Wind Energy to Spend USD71 Million on Henan Turbine Blade Plant*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : AUG 08 2019/SOURCE : YICAI






Titan Wind Energy to Spend USD71 Million on Henan Turbine Blade Plant​
(Yicai Global) August 8 -- Titan Wind Energy (Suzhou) is planning to invest CNY500 million (USD71 million) to build a CNY500 million (USD71 million) wind turbine blade plant project in China's East-Central Henan province.

The new facility will form business synergies with its existing wind turbine tower manufacturing and wind farm development businesses, the company announced yesterday.

The company inked a corresponding investment agreement with the province's Puyang county on Aug. 6, per the announcement.

The announcement did not state the product specifications for the proposed project, but indicated that, as the technology develops, this stokes market demand day by day for larger blades and for higher turbine power and towers.

Titan Wind Energy is China's largest maker of turbine towers and related products. It is the designated supplier for the US General Electric, Denmark's Vestas, Spain's Siemens Gamesa, the French Alstom, China's Goldwind and other international wind turbine equipment manufacturers, information on its website shows.

The company already has a turbine blade production base in its home province of Jiangsu in southeastern China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Solar now ‘cheaper than grid electricity’ in every Chinese city, study finds
JOSH GABBATISS*
12.08.2019 | 4:56pm

Solar power has become cheaper than grid electricity across China, a development that could boost the prospects of industrial and commercial solar, according to a new study.

Projects in every city analysed by the researchers could be built today without subsidy, at lower prices than those supplied by the grid, and around a fifth could also compete with the nation’s coal electricity prices.

They say grid parity – the “tipping point” at which solar generation costs the same as electricity from the grid – represents a key stage in the expansion of renewable energy sources.

While previous studies of nations such as Germany and the US have concluded that solar could achieve grid parity by 2020 in most developed countries, some have suggested China would have to wait decades.

However, the new paper published in Nature Energy concludes a combination of technological advances, cost declines and government support has helped make grid parity a reality in Chinese today.

Despite these results, grid parity may not drive a surge in the uptake of solar, a leading analyst tells Carbon Brief.

*Competitive pricing*
China’s solar industry has rapidly expanded from a small, rural programme in the 1990s to the largest in the world. It is both the biggest generator of solar power and the biggest installer of solar panels.

The installed capacity of solar panels in China in 2018 amounted to more than a third of the global total, with the country accounting for half the world’s solar additions that year.

Since 2000, the Chinese government has unveiled over 100 policies supporting the PV industry, and technological progress has helped make solar power less expensive. This has led to the cost of electricity from solar power dropping, as demonstrated in the chart below.



​Chart showing the historical levelised cost of electricity (LCOE) from solar power in China. Source: Yan et al. (2019).

In their paper, Prof Jinyue Yan of Sweden’s Royal Institute of Technology and his colleagues explain that this “stunning” performance has been accelerated by government subsidies, but has also seen China overinvesting in “redundant construction and overcapacity”. The authors write:

“Recently, the Chinese government has been trying to lead the PV industry onto a more sustainable and efficient development track by tightening incentive policies with China’s 531 New Policy.”

The researchers say the subsidy cuts under this policy in 2018 were a signal that the government wanted to make the industry less dependent on state support and shift its focus from scale to quality.

This, they say, has “brought the industry to a crossroads”, with discussions taking place in China about when solar electricity generation could achieve grid parity.

In their analysis, Yan and his team examined the prospects for building industrial and commercial solar projects without state support in 344 cities across China, attempting to gauge where or whether grid parity could be achieved.

The team estimated the total lifetime price of solar energy systems in all of these cities, taking into account net costs and profits, including project investments, electricity output and trading prices.

Besides establishing that installations in every city tested could supply cheaper electricity than the grid, they also compared solar to the price of coal-generated power. They found that 22% of the cities could build solar systems capable of producing electricity at cheaper prices than coal.

*Embracing solar*
Declining costs of solar technology, particularly crystalline silicon modules, mean the trend in China is also playing out around the world. In May, the International Renewable Energy Agency (IRENA) said that by the beginning of next year, grid parity could become the global norm for the solar industry.

Kingsmill Bond, an energy strategist at Carbon Tracker, says this is the first in-depth study he has seen looking at city-level solar costs in China, and is encouraged by this indication of solar becoming ever-more competitive. He tells Carbon Brief:

“The conclusion that industrial and commercial solar is cheaper than grid electricity means that the workshop of the world can embrace solar. Without subsidy and its distorting impacts, and driven by commercial gain.”

On the other hand, Jenny Chase, head of solar analysis at BloombergNEF, says the findings revealed by Yan and his team are “fairly old news” as the competitive price of rooftop solar in China has been known about for at least a year.

She notes that this does not mean there has been a huge accompanying rollout of industrial and commercial solar, and says this is partly because of the long-term thinking required for investment to be seen as worthwhile.



​Workers install solar panels on the rooftop of a textile factory in Nantong, China. Credit: Imaginechina Limited / Alamy Stock Photo.

The lifetime of a PV system tends to be around two decades, whereas the average lifespan of a Chinese company is only around eight years, according to Chase. Furthermore, there is an even simpler explanation, as she explains to Carbon Brief:

“There’s also the fact that companies just can’t be bothered a lot of the time – there are roofs all over Europe where solar could probably save money, but people are not jumping to do it.”

According to Chase, a “much more exciting” development came earlier this year, when the Chinese government developed a policy for “subsidy-free solar”.

This involved guaranteeing the current coal-fired power price to solar plants for 20 years, creating what is essentially a low feed-in tariff and leading to what she describes as “a lot of nice, low-risk projects”.

As for the beneficial effects of grid parity, based on how things have played out in countries where it has already been achieved, Chase says it does not necessarily mean a significant uptake of solar power will follow:

“Grid parity solar is never as popular as subsidised solar, and ironically you don’t generally have a rush to build grid parity solar because you may as well wait until next year and get cheaper solar.”

*Policy proposals*
In their paper, Yan and his team lay out policy changes they think would help provide an economic incentive, in combination with grid parity, to encourage the uptake of solar power systems.

Technology costs may have fallen for smaller solar projects of the type being deployed on the rooftops of businesses, but they note that the so-called “soft costs” – including installation and maintenance – tend to be “very impactful”.

Specifically, they say aspects such as financing, land acquisition and grid accommodation, which make up over half the total cost, could be cut down:

“Labour costs are not significant [in China] because of the relatively low wages of direct labour and related installation overhead. Customer acquisition has largely been achieved in China by the mature market, with customers’ familiarity with PV systems, and with the perception that PV systems are a reliable technology. However, policymakers should consider strengthening the targeted policies on the following soft costs.”

Among the measures they suggest are new financing schemes, an effort to “streamline” the complicated procedures and taxes involved, and more geographically targeted government policies.

As their analysis showed the price of solar electricity had fallen further in some cities than others, the researchers recommend targeting future subsidies at the cities that are performing less well – keeping costs to a minimum while still providing support when it is most needed.


Solar now ‘cheaper than grid electricity’ in every Chinese city, study finds | CarbonBrief

Jinyue Yan, Ying Yang, Pietro Elia Campana, Jijiang He. *City-level analysis of subsidy-free solar photovoltaic electricity price, profits and grid parity in China*. _Nature Energy_ (2019), DOI: 10.1038/s41560-019-0441-z ​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*DFEM Completes China's First 10MW Offshore Wind Turbine*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : AUG 22 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





DFEM Completes China's First 10MW Offshore Wind Turbine​
(Yicai Global) Aug. 22 -- Dongfang Electric Machinery, a Chinese researcher and manufacturer of power generation equipment, has successfully produced the country's first 10 megawatt offshore wind turbine.

The turbine will go to work at an offshore wind farm in the southeastern province of Fujian, DEFM said today on the website of China's State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission -- a major DFEM shareholder.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China operates the 4th CSP demo--Power China Gonghe 50MW Molten Salt Tower CSP Project successfully connected to the grid*
2019.09.20 From: CSP Focus 光略咨询

Power China Gonghe 50MW Molten Salt Tower CSP Project was successfully connected to the grid on September 19, becoming the fourth large scale CSP project in China after CGN Delingha 50MW Trough Project, Shouhang Dunhuang 100MW MS Tower Plant, and SUPCON Delingha 50MW MS Tower Project. Up to date, the total installed capacity of large commercial CSP demonstration projects in China reaches 250MW.




With the total investment of RMB 1.222 billion, and 6 hours' molten salt thermal electricity storage, the project expects an annual electricity generation of around 156.92GWh after completion.

Thanks to the strong support and commitment from the owner Power China, and the experience and expertise of SUPCON solar (Solar Field EPC Contractor), the project is able to be developed and constructed quite smoothly.

*Free Report: Power China Gonghe 50MW Molten Salt Tower CSP Plant (New)*








POWERCHNIA Gonghe 50MW CSP Project is one of the first 20 national CSP demonstration projects. It covers an area of 2.12 square kilometers, and takes nearly 30,000 surface 20 square meters heliostats, and a central Tower of 210 meters.




Located in Hainan State Ecological Solar Power Park of Qinghai Province, the project has an installed capacity of 50MW and a 6 hours molten salt heat storage system.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Construction on 6 GW wind power project kicks off in north China*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-26 21:17:08|Editor: Xiaoxia



This video screenshot shows the site of a launch ceremony for a wind power project, which is the first phase of a wind power base invested in by the State Power Investment Corp. Ltd. (SPIC) in Siziwang Banner in the city of Ulanqab, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, Sept. 26, 2019. Construction on the wind power project with a power generating capacity of 6 GW began Thursday in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region. (Xinhua)

HOHHOT, Sept. 26 (Xinhua) -- Construction on a wind power project with a power generating capacity of 6 GW began Thursday in north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region.

The project is the first phase of a wind power base invested in by the State Power Investment Corp. Ltd. (SPIC) in Siziwang Banner in the city of Ulanqab.

Qian Zhimin, SPIC's chairman, said the project involves an investment of 40 billion yuan (5.6 billion U.S. dollars) from the company.

The wind turbines have an average power generating capacity of 4.16 MW.

After being put into operation, it is expected to supply nearly 20 billion kWh of electricity to Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei every year and provide green energy for the Beijing Winter Olympics in 2022.

The project could replace 6 million tonnes of standard coal and reduce the emissions of carbon dioxide by 16 million tonnes a year, said Qian.

The Ulanqab region is rich in wind power resources and has an average of 3,500 wind power utilization hours a year.

Inner Mongolia has the country's largest wind power resources with an exploitable amount of 150 GW, accounting for about half of the total in China's land area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese-built solar park to power 160,000 Argentine homes*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-04 11:05:39|Editor: huaxia

BUENOS AIRES, Oct. 3 (Xinhua) -- The Argentine government inaugurated a solar park built with Chinese funding and technology, with an eye to illuminating more than 160,000 homes.

Cauchari Solar Park, located atop a remote mountain peak 4,000 meters above sea level, was opened Tuesday near Cauchari, a town in the province of Jujuy, which borders neighboring Chile and Bolivia.

The 390-million-U.S.-dollar project is led by Chinese company Shanghai Electric Power Construction and 85 percent funded by the Export-Import Bank of China. The local government provided the remaining 15 percent of the funds.

The solar park "is just a taste of what the locals can offer to the rest of the country," said Argentine President Mauricio Macri via a video call at the inauguration ceremony. "It is just the beginning, because Jujuy's solar energy generating capacity is almost infinite."

Cauchari Solar Park, the largest of its kind in South America, consists of three smaller parks with a generating capacity of 100 megawatts each. It has more than 1.18 million solar panels distributed across an area of 800 hectares.

The photovoltaic plant will cut carbon dioxide emissions by at least 325,000 tons, project officials told Xinhua.

The inauguration ceremony marked the completion and trial run of two of the solar parks, namely Cauchari II and III. The remaining solar park, Cauchari I, is 75 percent complete.

Cauchari Solar Park, already in the expansion process, has helped create 1,200 jobs for local residents and indigenous people, said Macri.

The inauguration ceremony also saw the presence of Jujuy Governor Gerardo Morales, Argentina's Chief of Cabinet of Ministers Marcos Pena and Secretary of Energy Gustavo Lopetegui.

Pena said the Sino-Argentine initiative shows that "not only is it possible to contribute to the diversification of the energy matrix, but also to generate jobs and produce electricity in places where it was not being done before."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's State Grid to Build Europe's Biggest Onshore Wind Farm*
DOU SHICONG
DATE : OCT 23 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China's State Grid to Build Europe's Biggest Onshore Wind Farm​
(Yicai Global) Oct. 23 -- China's State Grid will construct Europe's largest EUR1 billion (USD1.1 billion) onshore wind farm in Ukraine, the Chinese utility giant's first green energy project on the continent, aimed at improving the local electricity supply.

State Grid's unit China Electric Power Equipment and Technology penned an engineering, procurement, and construction contract with Norwegian wind park developer NBT regarding the Zophia Wind Farm, the Beijing-based parent said on its website. State Grid has also inked a pre-financing deal with an anonymous Chinese bank.

The project will be located in Central Ukraine's Zaporizhzhia and have a total capacity of 750 megawatts. Before this, State Grid has acquired stakes in power grids in Portugal, Italy, and Greece. 

State Grid continues to expand abroad as its network of investments in power grids already covers seven countries and regions, said General Manager Xin Bao'an.

Founded in 2002, State Grid ranks fifth in this year's Fortune Global 500. The CEPET is the main driver of the energy giant's engineering contracting business, operating in more than 40 countries and regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China unveils largest self-developed wind turbine*
Nov 7, 2019
New China TV

China unveils its largest self-developed wind turbine.

*China develops giant offshore wind turbine*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-07 16:32:40|Editor: mingmei

CHONGQING, Nov. 7 (Xinhua) -- China has developed a giant offshore wind turbine with a 210-meter rotor diameter, which will be put into production soon, according to the science and technology bureau of southwest China's Chongqing Municipality.

The wind turbine, coded H210-10MW, has a unit capacity of 10 megawatts and is China's first to have a rotor diameter of more than 200 meters. It was developed by HZ Windpower, a subsidiary of the state-owned China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation.

Han Huali, director of the research institute at HZ Windpower, said once put into operation, each H210-10MW turbine unit could generate about 40 million kWh of electricity annually, double the unit energy production of 5-MW turbines currently in use.

The turbines will be installed at wind farms in the coastal provinces of Fujian and Guangdong after rolling off the production line.

The institute now aims at R&D of wind turbines with larger rotor diameters of up to 230 meters, Huang added, noting they are expected to be used in the eastern provinces of Jiangsu and Zhejiang, where average wind velocity is lower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Chinese and Greek leaders witness the contact signing of the MINOS 50MW CSP project - CSPPLAZA - Tracking Global CSP, Connecting CSP Man-Concentrating Solar Power Media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*BRI wind farm inaugurated in Montenegro*
Xinhua | Updated: 2019-11-19 10:40
















The Mozura Wind Park in Montenegro is a venture of Malta Montenegro Wind Power JV. [Photo/Xinhua]

BAR/ULCINJ, Montenegro - The Mozura Wind Park in southern Montenegro, a joint project within the framework of the China-proposed Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), was inaugurated Monday.

The wind farm, constructed by a consortium of the Shanghai Electric Power Company (SEP) and Malta state energy provider Enemalta, is set to stabilize local power supply and help the country better harness its rich renewable energy resources.

Guests attending the inauguration ceremony at the Mt. Mozura included Montenegrin Prime Minister Dusko Markovic and his Maltese counterpart Joseph Muscat.

Joe Mizzi, Malta's Minister for Energy and Water Management, said in his keynote speech that the partnership with the SEP has enabled Enemalta to invest abroad.

"It was not easy to set up the cooperation between one of the smallest members of the European Union and one of the largest economies of the world... but finally the project offered a unique opportunity to participate in the development of Eastern Europe's energy sector," he said.

Dragica Sekulic, Montenegro's Minister of Economy, said that the SEP and Enemalta will run the wind park for the next 20 years, after which it will pass into the hands of Montenegrin people.

She said that the project shows that the further green-energy based development is achievable, and highlighted that the wind park adds additional optimism that the country's domestic energy production will continue to meet the demand, along with decreasing carbon emissions.

Sekulic estimated that this Chinese-Maltese partnership also showcases a new level of relationship between China and the European Union.

Construction of the wind farm started in November. All the 23 turbines were transported at the site and installed by the SEP before August last year, while the testing period lasted for around one year.

Chairman of the SEP Wang Yundan announced that the wind farm will provide more than 112 million kilowatt-hours of clean electricity annually for the Montenegrin people, while reducing greenhouse gas emissions by 95,000 tons.

"The project has received lots of attention, because it is the result of the implementation of measures within the Belt and Road Initiative," Wang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*PV product exports up in first 10 months*
China Daily | Updated: 2019-12-11 11:13



Workers install solar power generation panels in Dinghai district of Zhoushan, Zhejiang province, on July 9. [Photo by Yao Feng/For China Daily]

China posed strong growth in exports of photovoltaic (PV) products in the first 10 months of this year, up 32.3 percent year-on-year.

Exports of PV products amounted to $17.74 billion, surpassing the whole volume of 2018, according to the China Photovoltaic Industry Association.

Total PV installations surpassed 190 gigawatts in the first three quarters, while the figure is expected to exceed 200 gigawatts by the end of this year, said Wang Bohua, secretary-general of the association.

China is taking the lead in PV development globally, with an internationally competitive and complete industrial chain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Roundup: Kenya launches Chinese-built 50MW solar power plant*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-14 23:52:20|Editor: huaxia



Kenyan President Uhuru Kenyatta (C) attends the launching ceremony of the 50 MW solar power farm in Garissa, Kenya, Dec. 13, 2019. (Xinhua/Xie Han)

*Kenyan President Uhuru Kenyatta launched one of the largest photovoltaic electricity stations in Africa.*

NAIROBI, Dec. 15 (Xinhua) -- Kenyan President Uhuru Kenyatta launched a 50 MW solar power farm located in Garissa, northeast region, with the plant being one of the largest photovoltaic electricity stations in Africa.

The project was designed and built by the EPC contractor China Jiangxi Corporation for International Economic and Technical Co-operation (CJIC), in conjunction with Kenya's Rural Energy Authority (REA).

The solar plant puts Kenya on the path of achieving green energy sufficiency as the east African nation also runs one of the largest wind farms in the continent.

The plant, which is a large solar energy installation in East and Central Africa, adds to Kenya's rich profile as the epicenter of green energy generation in Africa, Kenyatta said during the launch.



Kenyan President Uhuru Kenyatta (R) attends the launching ceremony of the 50 MW solar power farm in Garissa, Kenya, Dec. 13, 2019. (Xinhua/Yang Zhen)

At the launch, Kenyatta noted the power plant which is near the border with Somalia is part of a broad government renewable energy strategy to harvest 400 MW of electricity from the country's vast solar resources.

He announced that Garissa, which was previously dependent on unstable thermal power, is now fully connected to the national power grid.

Kenyatta added his government will continue to initiate various development projects across the country to help the people.

"We want money allocated for development to go to the right projects but not the pockets of a few people. You, the people, are our employers and you have the right to hold us as leaders to account to make sure your money is used properly," said Kenyatta.

He said the government is keen on narrowing the development gap between regions of the country.

"I see that the gap that existed is being reduced," said Kenyatta.

Peter Mbugua, chief executive officer of REA, said the project was commissioned in November 2018, and has been generating power for the last year.

"It is occupying 210 acres and the solar panels sit on 120 acres," said Mbugua.



Aerial photo taken on Dec. 13, 2019 shows the 50 MW solar power farm in Garissa, Kenya. (Xinhua/Xie Han)

He noted that during construction, the firm dug a borehole for the community and the project employed about 600 people.

"The first beneficiaries of this project have been the people of Garissa. The county now has more stable power," he said.

Mbugua said that the project was funded through government to government agreement between Kenya and China. The equipment and technologies are from China.

"We are going to be bigger in renewable, especially by working with counties. We have done up to 26 mini grids mainly in Northern Kenya, only two are awaiting commissioning," he said.

Zhang Jian, country representative of CJIC in Kenya, said the project was started in 2017 and was completed in one year.

"The output for annual power supply from the project is 100,000 MWH. I am so proud the project was successfully completed and has state-of-art equipment. We are hopeful it will serve Kenya for the next 25 years," he added.



Aerial photo taken on Dec. 13, 2019 shows the 50 MW solar power farm in Garissa, Kenya. (Xinhua/Xie Han)

Zhang said the firm trained 50 local experts for the installation of solar panels, operation and repairs during the project.

Kenya is rich in solar energy with an annual usable amount of solar radiation and has a wide prospect of solar energy development.

The project is meeting power demand of 70,000 households (some 350,000 people) in Kenya, equivalent to some 50 percent of the population of Garissa.



Aerial photo taken on Dec. 13, 2019 shows the 50 MW solar power farm in Garissa, Kenya.(Xinhua/Xie Han)

Garissa's local economic growth is expected to receive a boost from the new power source, relieving environmental stress.

Kenya has over the years been highly dependent on hydropower, which shares about 50 percent of the power supply mix. In the dry season, the restriction of hydraulic power generation capacity has been seriously affecting the national power supply.

The developing of solar energy is in accordance with Kenya's national policies of environmental protection and energy-saving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*The world's largest single-unit unit hoisting component at Wudongde HPP.*
Dec 16, 2019


CTG

At 10:20 on December 16, the generator rotor of Unit 7 of Wudongde HPP, weighing 2062.6 tons, installed capacity of 850,000 KW, accurately fell into the pit. This is currently the world's largest single-unit unit hoisting component in a hydropower station under construction.





*Wudongde Dam 2019乌东德水电站施工*
Oct 2, 2019


Chinese bridge

10.2 GW hydroelectric dam in Jinsha River: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wudongd...

EDIT: oops!! seems I put the wrong link for the second video, and I am unable to edit it, below would be the correct video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese company powers up giant solar farm in Netherlands*
Dec 23, 2019
New China TV

A Chinese company powers up a giant solar farm in the Netherlands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Xinjiang's first solar thermal power station operational*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-12-30 16:36:44|Editor: huaxia

URUMQI, Dec. 30 (Xinhua) -- The first solar thermal power station in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region went into operation Sunday night.

The 50-megawatt power station is located in Naomaohu Township, eastern Xinjiang's city of Hami. Construction of the project began in October 2017 by Energy China.

The project can achieve an annual power supply of 198.3 million kWh, saving 61,900 tonnes of standard coal annually, which is equivalent to reducing emissions of about 61.89 tonnes of sulfur dioxide, 61.89 tonnes of nitrogen oxides, 19.84 tonnes of soot and 154,800 tonnes of carbon dioxide.

The solar thermal power station adopts a "light-heat-electricity" power generation mode. The project works by using tens of thousands of mirrors to concentrate sunlight on a receiver at the top of the tower to create a temperature above 800 degrees Celsius.

Steam with a temperature of over 500 degrees Celsius will then be generated through the heat transfer medium to drive a turbine to produce electricity.

The station is able to generate power 24/7 through the use of molten salt that absorbs the heat, allowing the station to maintain the high temperature, even without a constant stream of sunlight.

In contrast to photovoltaic panels that cannot generate electricity at night and can easily be affected by weather changes, the solar thermal power station can generate power steadily with lower cost and higher efficiency, said Zhang Yanli with the State Grid's Hami branch.





















​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opruh

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑


These are concentration camps according to the dumb muricunt bootlicking brigade in pdf.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Silk Road Fund to invest solar power project in Dubai*
> _International Cooperation_
> 
> *Silk Road Fund and Dubai Electricity and Water Authority (DEWA) lately inked an investment agreement on a solar power project in Dubai.*
> Xinhua丨Updated: July 25, 2018
> 
> Silk Road Fund and Dubai Electricity and Water Authority (DEWA) lately inked an investment agreement on a solar power project in Dubai.
> 
> Under the agreement, Silk Road Fund, DEWA and International Company for Water and Power Projects of Saudi Arabia (ACWA Power) will co-finance the solar power project.
> 
> Located in Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum Solar Park, the 700MW solar power project is the largest solar power plant in the world and an important component of Dubai Clean Energy Strategy. Silk Road Fund invests in the project as an equity investor and the EPC contractor of the project is Shanghai Electric Generation Group.
> 
> Silk Road Fund's investment in the project helps to align the Belt and Road Initiative with the energy development strategy of the UAE, deepen the two countries' cooperation under the framework of Belt and Road Initiative, and facilitate the transforming and upgrading of Chinese electric power companies as well as the expansion of their global presence.


Dubai 9th Jan 2020. Workers for Shanghai Electrics, the EPC contractor for the world largest solar power plant - Dubai's Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum Solar Park, are celebrating the capping of the world tallest solar tower for the park.


----------



## JSCh

*China develops large tidal current generator unit*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-01-14 23:48:38|Editor: huaxia



China's tidal current generator unit, developed by the Harbin Electric Machinery Company, has passed the approval tests in Zhoushan, east China's Zhejiang Province, Jan. 14, 2020. (Photo provided by the Harbin Electric Machinery Company.)

*The domestic generator is significant to solve the problems of China's energy supply and provide power to marine underwater monitors.*

HARBIN, Jan. 14 (Xinhua) -- China's tidal current generator unit with the country's largest single-machine capacity of 600 kW has passed the approval tests of the Ministry of Natural Resources.

The generator unit was developed by the Harbin Electric Machinery Company under the Harbin Electric Corporation, one of the largest manufacturers of power plant equipment in China.

Over the 10-year development, the company has made breakthroughs in key technologies including the transmission system, as well as the high anticorrosion and antifouling capacity of the generator, which has improved its capacity to operate safely and stably and cope with severe environments like typhoons.

The generator unit has completed 720 hours of test operations, with a hydropower conversion efficiency up to 37 percent, said the company.



Tides along the beach in Xiapu, east China's Fujian Province. (Xinhua/Wei Peiquan)

As a kind of clean energy, the ocean tidal currents are able to provide stable energy.

The domestic generator is of great significance to solve the problems of the country's energy supply and provide power to marine underwater monitors. It can also contribute to the market application of tidal currents, said the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China conducts massive synthesis of liquid solar fuel*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-06 14:21:17|Editor: Chengcheng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHENYANG, July 6 (Xinhua) -- Chinese researchers have successfully increased the scale of synthesizing liquid solar fuel, taking a step forward to boost the use and output of renewable energy in the country.
> 
> Researchers with the Dalian Institute of Chemical Physics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences divided the synthesis process of the liquid solar fuel into two steps: generating hydrogen decomposed from water by solar energy and making liquid fuel via carbon dioxide hydrogenation.
> 
> A 1,000-tonne industrialization of liquid solar fuel synthesis project has been launched in Lanzhou, capital city of northwest China's Gansu Province.
> 
> Liquid solar fuel is transformed and synthesised from carbon dioxide and water, using solar energy as the sole energy supply. The synthesis process provides clean fuel, as well as utilizing greenhouse gases.
> 
> China's western regions have abundant solar energy and other renewable resources. The industrialization of the liquid solar fuel is expected to efficiently promote the utilization and output of the renewable energy and reduce greenhouse gases.


NEWS RELEASE 17-JAN-2020
*Thousand-ton scale demonstration of solar fuel synthesis starts operation in Lanzhou, China*
CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES HEADQUARTERS



​Equipment for CO2 hydrogenation to produce methanol. *CREDIT: *DICP

The world's first demonstration project for direct solar fuel synthesis started operation in Lanzhou, China on Jan. 17, 2020. The project represents that China now takes the first step in the world for industrial production of liquid fuels from solar energy.

Overall, the project converts carbon dioxide, water and solar energy into transportable liquid fuels such as methanol by taking advantages of three technological units: solar photovoltaics to generate electricity; electrolyzer to split water producing hydrogen; and CO2 hydrogenation to produce methanol in the end.

The project is based on the advanced technologies of electrocatalytic water splitting and CO2 hydrogenation developed by Prof. LI Can's team in the Dalian Institute of Chemical Physics (DICP) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Prof. LI's team developed new type of electrocatyalysts for electrocatalytic water splitting, which reduces the energy consumption to 4.0-4.2 Kwh/Nm3-H2 for large scale hydrogen production at a rate of 1000 Nm3-H2/h, which is the highest energy conversion efficiency reported so far for the large-scale alkaline water electrolysis.

Prof. LI's team also developed an efficient ZnO-ZrO2 solid solution bimetallic oxide catalyst for CO2 hydrogenation to methanol. This catalyst can achieve excellent performance in CO2 hydrogenation to methanol. The methanol selectivity is over 90% for a single pass in the fixed-bed reaction process, and the performance loss was less than 3% after 3,000 hours of operation under industrial conditions.

The methanol produced by such type of PV-E-C (photovoltaic-electrolyzer-catalysis) process is a true kind of "green methanol." Unlike the methanol production from coal or natural gas which emits CO2, the green methanol as a liquid fuel result in zero carbon emission taking account of carbon footprint.

The methanol produced in the PV-E-C process has more than 10% solar energy conversion efficiency, which is far superior to ca. 1% of solar energy conversion efficiency by natural photosynthesis of the majority plants. Because the green methanol is produced using CO2 and H2O as the initial feed stocks and solar energy as the power source, this PV-E-C process hence can be considered as a truly approach for "artificial photosynthesis of solar fuels" in large scale.

The green solar methanol production demonstrated in Lanzhou is a revolutionary step toward that combining carbon capture, storage and utilization (CCSU) to produce transportable liquid fuels. It may serve as a model and practical process in energy transition from fossil fuels to renewable energy, since such technology is applicable to any renewable energy.


Thousand-ton scale demonstration of solar fuel synthesis starts operation in Lanzhou, China | EurekAlert! Science News


----------



## JSCh

*Opportunity blows for offshore wind in China*
*Offshore wind farms could power much of coastal China*
By Leah Burrows | Press contact
February 21, 2020

Under the Paris Climate Agreement, China committed to rely on renewable resources for 20 percent of its energy needs by 2030. Currently, the country is on track to double that commitment, aiming to hit 40 percent by the next decade. Wind power is critical to achieving that goal. Over the past 20 years, China’s wind power capacity has exploded from 0.3 gigawatts to 161 gigawatts. 


...

Opportunity blows for offshore wind in China | Harvard John A. Paulson School of Engineering and Applied Sciences


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Kaishan's Shares Jump on Californian Geothermal Energy Deal*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : MAR 02 2020/SOURCE : YICAI





Chinese Kaishan's Shares Jump on Californian Geothermal Energy Deal​
(Yicai Global) March 2 -- Kaishan Compressor's shares rose this morning after the Chinese compressor equipment maker that is turning into a green energy firm said that it has penned a 25-year power supplier deal with the Southern California Public Power Authority.

Kaishan's stock price [SHE: 300257] climbed 4.6 percent to CNY10.05 (USD1.44) in the afternoon with a market cap of CNY8.3 billion (USD1.2 billion). 

The Chinese company's US unit Open Mountain Energy and the municipal utilities authority penned a power purchase agreement regarding two of its geothermal plants in Nevada, the Quzhou-based firm said in a statement today. The first one will start generating energy to Glendale's residents on April 1, and the second one a year after that. The price range is from 6.75 US cents to 7.025 US cents per kilowatt-hour.

OME looking to boost its capacity via expansion and asset purchases in the States, the statement said, adding that the company is in talks with the SCPPA and others about more deals.

Besides the US, Kaishan has geothermal projects in Indonesia, Hungary, and Kenya.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274930113797214209


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275750076145516546


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Mega hydropower project in SW China to begin operation in 2020*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-18 14:24:46|Editor: Liangyu
> 
> KUNMING, June 18 (Xinhua) -- Wudongde hydropower station, which will be China's fourth largest and the world's seventh largest hydropower project upon completion, is scheduled to start power generation in August 2020, local construction bureau said Tuesday.
> 
> Spanning across the Jinsha River, the upper stretches of the Yangtze River in southwest China, Wudongde hydropower station has a maximum dam height of 270 meters and a total reservoir capacity of 7.4 billion cubic meters, according to Zhang Jianshan, head of the construction bureau under the China Gezhouba Group Three Gorges Construction Engineering Co., Ltd.
> 
> The hydropower station will be equipped with 12 hydro-generator units, each having a capacity of 850,000 kilowatts. The total installed capacity of the station will be 10.2 million kilowatts and the annual power generation is estimated at 38.91 billion kilowatt-hours.
> 
> "At present, the construction of Wudongde hydropower project is progressing smoothly," said Zhang, adding that the station is scheduled to start storing water in July 2020.
> 
> The first generator will be put into use in August 2020 and all units will be operational by December 2021, Zhang said.
> 
> The Wudongde hydropower station is a major hydropower project to promote high-quality development of the Yangtze River Economic Belt, following the projects of Three Gorges, Baihetan and Xiluodu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277497894921056257


----------



## JSCh

*China's first 500 kW wave energy converter delivered*
Xinhua | Updated: 2020-07-02 10:19



China's first 500 kW wave energy converter is delivered to Guangzhou Institute of Energy Conversion, June 30, 2020. [Photo/sciencenet.cn]

GUANGZHOU -- China's first 500 kW wave energy converter was delivered to Guangzhou Institute of Energy Conversion, Chinese Academy of Sciences Tuesday.

Named "Sharp Eagle - Zhoushan," the converter is part of a wave energy demonstration project set up by the Ministry of Natural Resources, which will be located near Dawanshan Island, Zhuhai City, Guangdong Province.

Developed by the institute and built by China Merchants Heavy Industry (Shenzhen) Co Ltd, the device is currently the largest wave energy converter in China.

Guangzhou Institute of Energy Conversion, CAS, said they would work with related companies to develop wave energy conversion technology and facilities further.



China's first 500 kW wave energy converter is delivered to Guangzhou Institute of Energy Conversion, June 30, 2020. [Photo/sciencenet.cn]




​China's first 500 kW wave energy converter is delivered to Guangzhou Institute of Energy Conversion, June 30, 2020. [Photo/sciencenet.cn]


----------



## JSCh

*China: Huadian and Kohodo Group Signed a 100MW Photovoltaic Hydrogen Production Project*
07 Jul 2020 by World-Energy 

On June 30, Huadian Weifang Power Generation and Kohodo Group held a hydrogen energy strategic cooperation signing ceremony to nurture hydrogen energy as a new growth pole for integrated energy services, speeding up the pace of transformation and upgrading.




Hydrogen energy is clean, efficient, and has a wide range of sources. It is an ideal medium for promoting the clean and efficient use of traditional energy and supporting the large-scale development of renewable energy. It is also the best choice for realizing large-scale and deep decarbonization in the field of transportation.

It is reported that the Weifang Binhai Photovoltaic 100,000-kilowatt power generation hydrogen production project jointly invested by the two companies is the first hydrogen production base project in Weifang.

*Reading: http://www.nengyuanjie.net/article/38085.html*​

China: Huadian and Kohodo Group Signed a 100MW Photovoltaic Hydrogen Production Project - World-Energy


----------



## JSCh

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3425297484188711


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277497894921056257


了不起的中国制造
7月12日 15:48 来自 iPhone 7
【乌东德水电站第三台机组投产发电







】7月11日11时15分，金沙江#乌东德水电站#8号机组在顺利完成无水调试、有水调试、倒送电、甩负荷等近40项既定试验和72小时试运行后，成功并入#南方电网#，交付长江电力乌东德电厂运行管理，正式投产发电。






@中国三峡集团 @南网50H
On 11th July 11:15, the third unit is connected to grid.










精英出鞘的微博视频

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282484313234132992Global Times @globaltimesnews

#China's first 10-megawatt offshore wind turbine was connected to the grid at the #ThreeGorgesCorporation's Xinghua Bay Phase II offshore wind farm in Fujian on Sunday. It is the largest offshore wind power unit in the Asia-Pacific region and the second largest in the world.




9:17 AM · Jul 13, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China completes test on 100 MW compressed air energy storage expander*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-07-22 15:55:12|Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, July 22 (Xinhua) -- China has completed the integration test of its first 100 MW advanced compressed air energy storage expander, according to the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS).

As a key core component of the storage system, the multistage high-load expander has qualified all test results, pushing the country's compressed air energy storage technology to a higher level, said its developer, the Institute of Engineering Thermophysics (IET) under the CAS.

The compressed air energy storage system has excellent development potential bearing advantages of large-scale storage, low cost, high efficiency and environmental friendliness.

Previously, the IET made breakthroughs in key technologies, including multistage high-load compressor and expander, as well as high-efficiency supercritical heat storage and heat exchange, said the institute.

The development of the new expander started in 2017. The institute developed the 1.5 MW and 10 MW advanced compressed air energy storage systems in 2013 and 2016, respectively.


----------



## JSCh

*JinkoPower and EDF Renewables Consortium Sign the Power Purchase Agreement for the World's Single Largest Solar Project in Abu Dhabi *
NEWS PROVIDED BY *JinkoPower*
29 Jul, 2020, 10:01 BST

SHANGHAI, July 29, 2020 /PRNewswire/ -- Jinko Power Technology Co., Ltd. A leading global renewable energy IPP that develops, builds, finances, owns and operates solar power generation plants makes an announcement today. JinkoPower and its bidding partner EDF Renewables are awarded with the Al Dhafra Project, the world's largest standalone Solar Photovoltaic (PV) Plant in Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates. A 30-year Power Purchase Agreement has been signed by the consortium this week with Emirates Water and Electricity Company (EWEC), a leading company in the coordination of planning, purchasing and providing of water and electricity across the UAE.

With an expected production capacity of 2 GW, the Al Dhafra Solar PV Project will almost double the size of the approximately 1.2 GW Noor Abu Dhabi solar plant – amongst the largest operational solar PV plants in the world. The Noor Abu Dhabi project, which was awarded to Marubeni Corp and Jinko Consortium in 2017, commenced commercial operations in April 2019.

Once operational, the Al Dhafra Solar PV Project will lift Abu Dhabi's total solar power generation capacity to approximately 3.2 GW. This will reduce the overall Emirate's CO2 emissions by more than 3.6 million metric tons per year, which is equivalent to removal of the combustion output of approximately 720,000 vehicles.

In June 2019, EWEC, a part of ADQ, launched a call for tenders. The winning consortium formed by China's JinkoPower and France's EDF Renewables submitted the most cost-competitive tariff of USD 1.35 cent per kilowatt-hour on a levelized cost of electricity (LCOE) basis, which is approximately 44% lower than tariff set by Jinko Consortium three years ago on the Noor Abu Dhabi project – Abu Dhabi's first large-scale solar PV project and a world record tariff-setter at the time.

With the collaborative effort and consensus with the partners, JinkoPower-EDF Renewables is committed to begin the development of the Al Dhafra Solar PV Project by delivering diligently the latest world-class technology and construction methods in order to reach its commissioning by 2022.

Mr. Charles Bai, President of Jinko Power International Business, commented:

"Jinko once again is privileged to take on the unforeseen challenge of building the largest PV generation plant in the world, following our success of Noor Abu Dhabi project. Upmost fairness, transparency, and an attractive environment for investors underpin our long term desire to keep developing renewable energy projects in Abu Dhabi. The Al Dhafra Solar Project raises the bar for international infrastructure investment and creates the avenue for an elite group of competitions to demonstrate how records can be made. Today Jinko undertakes within our capacity to deliver this technology and construction benchmark in two years to come. We are proud to have the chance to break our own world record and Jinko will diligently execute this project with our partners."

Speaking about the milestone, Othman Al Ali, Chief Executive Officer of EWEC, said: "We are delighted to work with our partners and sign a PPA with a record-low tariff for solar power. We are working to secure long-term energy supply and reinforce solar power's integral role in meeting current and future energy needs. Combined with key technological advances, the Al Dhafra Solar PV project will have a significant impact on diversifying the approach to our current electricity supply, and drive our strategic plan to further contribute towards the sector's transformation in water and electricity production, as we develop a low-carbon grid in the UAE."

Bruno Bensasson, EDF Group Senior Executive Vice-President Renewable Energies and Chief Executive Officer of EDF Renewables added:

"We are very proud to be awarded the largest solar project in the world at Al Dhafra. This success reflects the quality of our competitive bid submitted to EWEC in Abu Dhabi, in partnership with Jinko Power.

After the Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum Solar Park 1 GWp Phase 3 with DEWA and Masdar as partners, and the implication in the built of the Hatta hydroelectric with storage power plant, near Dubai, this new ambitious project represents a major step forward in EDF group's renewable energies development in the UAE. These solar projects, along with the Dumat Al Jandal 400 MW wind farm under construction in Saudi Arabia, clearly demonstrate our commitment to actively participate to the energy transition of the Middle East. The region with its great ambitions in low carbon energies is strategic for EDF. Al Dhafra new project greatly contributes to meet the EDF Group's CAP 2030 strategy, which aims to double its renewable installed energy capacity from 2015 to 2030 worldwide to 50 GW nets."



https://www.prnewswire.com/ae/news-...est-solar-project-in-abu-dhabi-301101924.html


----------



## JSCh

*Shanghai Electric, Saudi’s ACWA Power Win Bid to Build Fifth Phase of World's Biggest Solar Park*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE: 2 HOURS AGO / SOURCE: YICAI





Shanghai Electric, Saudi’s ACWA Power Win Bid to Build Fifth Phase of World's Biggest Solar Park​
(Yicai Global) July 29 -- A Chinese-Saudi Arabian consortium has won the bidding for the fifth stage of the world’s largest solar power project in Dubai, the Shanghai Observer reported, without disclosing the amounts involved.

The group, led by Shanghai Electric Group, a leading power generation and electrical equipment manufacturing corporation, and Saudi Arabia’s renewable energy developer ACWA Power, has won the contract for the 900 megawatt fifth phase of the Dubai Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum Solar Park, the report said.

The project will be capable of supplying 270,000 households in the United Arab Emirates city with electricity and help to reduce carbon emissions by 1.18 million tons a year. It will operate on an independent power producer model that will sell the electric power it generates to the national grid and other end users. Construction is scheduled to begin next year.

Commissioned by the Dubai Electricity and Water Authority with an investment of USD13.6 billion, the solar park will have a capacity of five gigawatts upon completion in 2030, making it the world’s largest solar energy project. A quarter of Dubai’s energy supply will be from renewable sources once it is finished.

The AWAC Power-Shanghai Electric consortium were also contractors on the project’s 700 MW fourth phase. They have also just finished building the world’s tallest solar power tower with a height of 262 meters in Dubai.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290081141844668417

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290154176312377349

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 了不起的中国制造
> 7月12日 15:48 来自 iPhone 7
> 【乌东德水电站第三台机组投产发电
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 】7月11日11时15分，金沙江#乌东德水电站#8号机组在顺利完成无水调试、有水调试、倒送电、甩负荷等近40项既定试验和72小时试运行后，成功并入#南方电网#，交付长江电力乌东德电厂运行管理，正式投产发电。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @中国三峡集团 @南网50H
> On 11th July 11:15, the third unit is connected to grid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 精英出鞘的微博视频


*World's seventh-largest hydropower station starts operating*
By Li Yingqing in Kunming and Chen Meiling | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2020-08-03 20:56 

 


https://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/202008/03/WS5f280983a31083481725de68_2.html


The Guangdong section of the UHVDC project. [Photo by Li Zhijie/For chinadaily.com.cn]

Wudongde Hydropower Station, the world's seventh-largest, began transmitting water power from Southwest to Southeast China with 800-kilovolt ultra-high voltage direct current (UHVDC) on July 31.

It's a major project of China Southern Power Grid that passes through four regions – Yunnan, Guizhou and Guangdong provinces, and Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region, with a total length of 1,452 kilometers.

It will also offer power resources to the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, thus helping promote its economic recovery.

The project, with a total investment of 24.26 billion yuan ($3.47 billion), kicked off in December 2018. And it's scheduled to complete in 2021.

"The fact that the world-leading project was put into operation in advance shows our UHVDC technology has significantly improved. The new transmission mode will also provide experiences for the power grid development in the world," Li Licheng, academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, told media.

Rao Hong, chief technical expert of China Southern Power Grid, said the system can improve stability, safety and flexibility of power grid, to further support the transmission of electricity from the west to the east of the country.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290574394960408576


----------



## JSCh

Rigs Being Set up for on Site of Aluto-Langano Geothermal Project in Ethiopia - World-Energy
20 Aug 2020 by Think Geo Energy 

While indicated in social media imagery already, it is now officially reported that Chinese equipment and oil services company Kerui Petroleum has successfully lifted the derrick and substructure for the first 1500HP drilling rig at Ethiopia’s Aluto-Langano Geothermal Energy Project.




The completion of the first rigging up marks a milestone in the 70-MW geothermal energy project, which is part of Ethiopian government’s plans to expand geothermal energy generation in the coming few years, the Chinese firm said in a statement issued on Tuesday, August 18, 2020.

In February 2019, Kerui Petroleum, in partnership with Kenya’s state-owned power producer Kenya Electricity Generating Company PLC, signed a contract with Ethiopia’s state utility firm Ethiopian Electric Power (EEP).

Under the contract, Kerui Petroleum will supply two sets of 1500HP drilling rigs, personnel training, drilling operation and related technology transfer for the drilling initially of the 22 wells at Aluto-Langano.

The Aluto-Langano geothermal project’s first exploration work began in 1981. The site already has a geothermal power plant that began operation in 1998 with a production capacity of 7.3 MW. The facility, however, has been closed since 2018 due to technical issues.

Ethiopia, occupying the longest section of the 7,000-km great East African Rift Valley boasts an estimated geothermal potential of 10,000 MW, envisaged to tap into the potential of the geothermal energy to power the country’s development projects.

The energy sector is one of Ethiopia’s priorities as the country envisages becoming a light manufacturing hub in Africa and middle-income economy by 2025.

The East African country had also recently unveiled a 10-year energy roadmap that aims to increase energy generation four-fold using various energy sources such as geothermal, hydro, wind, co-generation and solar power.


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Companies Develop Europe's Largest Energy Storage Project into Cold Commissioning Stage*
27 Aug 2020 by World-Energy 

On August 25, the largest energy storage project in Europe developed by China Huaneng Group Co., Ltd.—the British Mendi Battery Energy Storage Project began cold commissioning. This marked the project's entry into the final stage of development and is scheduled to be put into commercial operation by the end of the year.




The Mendi project is the first energy storage project built by a Chinese power company in a developed country. It is jointly funded by China Huaneng and Guoxin International, and is operated and managed by Huaneng Hong Kong. The project is located near Mendy Town, Wiltshire, England, with a planned installed capacity of 99.8 MW. The main equipment is manufactured and integrated by Chinese companies, using lithium iron phosphate and ternary lithium battery technology, and the domestic production rate exceeds 80%.

The Mendi project enters the cold state commissioning, that is, when the plant station is not connected to the power system, the appearance inspection of the electrical equipment in the subsystem, the wiring inspection, the short-circuit elimination, the test of the battery, the control panel, the battery container, the energy management system, and the change Streamer, etc., is expected to be completed on September 10. In order to ensure the health of the operators, strict epidemic prevention measures are adopted at the construction site, and closed construction, temperature measurement by special personnel, and regular disinfection are implemented. All staff wear masks and maintain a safe distance throughout the process. So far, no health, safety or environmental accidents have occurred in the Mendi project.

In recent years, with the rapid development of renewable energy in the UK, the intermittent and volatility of power output has led to an increasingly prominent imbalance in power supply and demand. After the completion of the Mendi battery energy storage project, it will mainly participate in the peak shaving and frequency modulation, fast frequency response, black start, capacity market and other services of the British power market, which will help improve the capacity of the British power grid to accept renewable energy and effectively improve the local power grid's peak response The elasticity of valley shocks improves the safety and stability of power system operation, creates jobs for the local area, and contributes tax revenue, which has good social and economic benefits.

It is reported that Huaneng Hong Kong Co., Ltd. is making every effort to promote the construction of the project, and at the same time, strive to build the Mendi project into a "premium project", that is, a boutique project of quality, technology, management, efficiency, and image. Through the construction of high-quality projects, the company will accumulate rich experience in energy storage project development, construction, management, operation and maintenance, cultivate an international and professional talent team, achieve high-quality development of overseas projects, and improve Huaneng’s ability to develop overseas energy storage projects. Establish an excellent international brand image.


Chinese Companies Develop Europe's Largest Energy Storage Project into Cold Commissioning Stage - World-Energy


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305733081106612227China Science @ChinaScience
China state-affiliated media

World’s largest centralized photovoltaic power station in desert in Dalad Banner, N China’s Inner Mongolia, has been completed and will be connected to the grid. The installed capacity is 69.03 GW. The 1.2-mln-square-meter station will generate 2 bln kWh per year.










1:00 PM · Sep 15, 2020


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Chinese investment boosts Croatian wind farm project*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-21 04:39:57|Editor: Yang Yi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Nov. 20, 2018 shows a view of the Senj wind farm in Senj, Croatia. A Chinese-invested wind farm project near Croatia's Adriatic coastal city Senj officially kicked off on Tuesday. (Xinhua/Gao Lei)
> 
> SENJ, Croatia, Nov. 20 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese-invested wind farm project near Croatia's Adriatic coastal city Senj officially kicked off on Tuesday.
> 
> The 156MW Senj wind farm project is operated by Energija Projekt d.d., a company specially set up to run the project in 2011. China's Norinco International Co. Ltd. signed an equity purchase agreement with Energija Projekt on Nov. 27, 2017.
> 
> According to the agreement, Norinco acquired 76 percent of the Croatian company's equity with around 32 million euros (about 36 million U.S. dollars), while the total investment in the project could reach 179 million euros.
> 
> The delivery of the company was completed at the end of September. In two years, 39 wind turbines will be built on the windy mountainous area eight kilometers northeast of Senj. The nearly 45-square-kilometer wind farm will be producing 530 million kilowatts of electricity annually.
> 
> Speaking at the commencement ceremony Tuesday, Croatian Prime Minister Andrej Plenkovic said the project was a great example of economic cooperation between Croatia and China.
> 
> "I am sure that the project will be realized in the next two years as it is planned. That means that part of the work will be done by Croatian subcontractors and that at least 100 people will be employed in this project," Plenkovic said, while noting that Croatia wants to boost cooperation with China especially in infrastructure, railways and ports.
> 
> In an interview with Xinhua, the prime minister pointed out that despite the fact that Croatia is importing a fair amount of electricity, the country has never faced any shortage of electricity in recent years, while the wind farm project is an excellent contribution to the increase of renewable energy in Croatian electricity market.
> 
> Plenkovic also expressed confidence in entrusting Norinco International on the job. "We have full confidence... We believe it is an excellent example of direct Chinese investment in Croatia. We believe this example will lead other Chinese investors to look for opportunities and partners and projects in Croatian market."
> 
> "This is an important piece of mosaic of very solid and dynamic Croatian-Chinese cooperation in the years to come," he concluded.
> 
> Responding to trust from the Croatian side, Wang Yitong, Board Chairman of Norinco International, assured that his company will abide by local laws and regulations and work together with Croatian partners in order to present a high-quality project with efficiency.
> 
> Senj's mayor Sanjin Rukavina told Xinhua that the wind farm is an important project to the city because it is a very big investment.
> 
> "We support this project strongly... According to some estimates the city will earn more than four million kuna (about 612,000 U.S. dollars) per year once the wind farm is in function," said the mayor.






*Aerial view of Chinese-invested Croatian wind farm project*
Sep 20, 2020
New China TV

A Chinese-invested wind farm project is under construction near Croatia's coastal city of Senj. Upon completion, it's expected to be one of the largest wind farms in Croatia.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309012881913114625Energy China @EnergyChinaNews

China Gezhouba Group, a subsidiary of #EnergyChina, signed the contract of the Santa Rosa Dam of Mexico. The project involves the construction of a dam and its affiliated water pipelines. After completion, it will provide domestic and industrial water for the locals.




2:12 PM · Sep 24, 2020


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310411771899904000China Xinhua News @XHNews
China state-affiliated media

Argentina's Chinese-built and financed Cauchari Solar Park, largest of its kind in Latin America, officially launches commercial operations, injecting power into the national power grid http://xhne.ws/UDuZy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316628625458900992China Dialogue @chinadialogue

In the past two years, China’s offshore wind power has increased more than any other nation. Read more about their progress here:



Offshore wind takes off in China - China Dialogue
China’s offshore wind sector, like solar and onshore wind before it, is soaring, boosted by policy support and improved technology.

2:35 PM · Oct 15, 2020


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317072805297487873

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> NEWS RELEASE 17-JAN-2020
> *Thousand-ton scale demonstration of solar fuel synthesis starts operation in Lanzhou, China*
> CHINESE ACADEMY OF SCIENCES HEADQUARTERS
> 
> 
> 
> ​Equipment for CO2 hydrogenation to produce methanol. *CREDIT: *DICP
> 
> The world's first demonstration project for direct solar fuel synthesis started operation in Lanzhou, China on Jan. 17, 2020. The project represents that China now takes the first step in the world for industrial production of liquid fuels from solar energy.
> 
> Overall, the project converts carbon dioxide, water and solar energy into transportable liquid fuels such as methanol by taking advantages of three technological units: solar photovoltaics to generate electricity; electrolyzer to split water producing hydrogen; and CO2 hydrogenation to produce methanol in the end.
> 
> The project is based on the advanced technologies of electrocatalytic water splitting and CO2 hydrogenation developed by Prof. LI Can's team in the Dalian Institute of Chemical Physics (DICP) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.
> 
> Prof. LI's team developed new type of electrocatyalysts for electrocatalytic water splitting, which reduces the energy consumption to 4.0-4.2 Kwh/Nm3-H2 for large scale hydrogen production at a rate of 1000 Nm3-H2/h, which is the highest energy conversion efficiency reported so far for the large-scale alkaline water electrolysis.
> 
> Prof. LI's team also developed an efficient ZnO-ZrO2 solid solution bimetallic oxide catalyst for CO2 hydrogenation to methanol. This catalyst can achieve excellent performance in CO2 hydrogenation to methanol. The methanol selectivity is over 90% for a single pass in the fixed-bed reaction process, and the performance loss was less than 3% after 3,000 hours of operation under industrial conditions.
> 
> The methanol produced by such type of PV-E-C (photovoltaic-electrolyzer-catalysis) process is a true kind of "green methanol." Unlike the methanol production from coal or natural gas which emits CO2, the green methanol as a liquid fuel result in zero carbon emission taking account of carbon footprint.
> 
> The methanol produced in the PV-E-C process has more than 10% solar energy conversion efficiency, which is far superior to ca. 1% of solar energy conversion efficiency by natural photosynthesis of the majority plants. Because the green methanol is produced using CO2 and H2O as the initial feed stocks and solar energy as the power source, this PV-E-C process hence can be considered as a truly approach for "artificial photosynthesis of solar fuels" in large scale.
> 
> The green solar methanol production demonstrated in Lanzhou is a revolutionary step toward that combining carbon capture, storage and utilization (CCSU) to produce transportable liquid fuels. It may serve as a model and practical process in energy transition from fossil fuels to renewable energy, since such technology is applicable to any renewable energy.
> 
> 
> Thousand-ton scale demonstration of solar fuel synthesis starts operation in Lanzhou, China | EurekAlert! Science News




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318466987115249664China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
China state-affiliated media

World's first industrial test facility to produce methanol from carbon dioxide and hydrogenation, with an annual output of 5,000 tons, was in stable trial operation and had passed technical assessment. It is a solution to large-scale generation of carbon dioxide in China.




4:20 PM · Oct 20, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318466750996869130Energy China @EnergyChinaNews

With #EnergyChina as the EPC contractor, Fuyuan 1×30 MW Biomass Cogeneration Project is located in Heilongjiang, China's northernmost province. It involves a 130t/h high-temperature and high-pressure steam boiler, and a 30MW high-temperature and high-pressure turbine generator.




4:19 PM · Oct 20, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326781960484777990Energy China@EnergyChinaNews

China Gezhouba Group, a subsidiary of #EnergyChina, signed an EPC contract with Trading Construction Works Organization for the Ca Mau Wind Power Plant Project on Nov. 11th. With a capacity of 350MW, it will be the largest intertidal wind project and wind power project in Vietnam




3:00 PM · Nov 12, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2990913814344556




Fengning Pumped Storage Power Station




Energy China

#BetterEnergyBetterFuture Jointly constructed by China Gezhouba Group, a subsidiary of #EnergyChina, the lower reservoir of Fengning Pumped Storage Power Station officially began storing water. With an installed capacity of 3,600 MW, the project has been under construction from May 2013, and will be the largest pumped-storage power station in the world after completion. Moreover, every year, it will store 8.8 billion kWh of excess electricity, generate 6.612 billion kWh of power, save 480,800 tons of coal and reduce 1.2 million tons of carbon emissions (equivalent to more than 160 square kilometers of afforestation). Click on the video below to know more information of the project!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*The Three Gorges Power Station Sets a World Record*
19 Nov 2020 by World-Energy 

At 8:20 on November 15, the Three Gorges Power Station, the world's largest hydropower station, reported victory! Under the premise of giving full play to the huge comprehensive benefits of flood control, shipping, and water resources utilization, the Three Gorges Project has produced 10.31 billion kWh of clean electricity in 2020, breaking the previous Itaipu Hydropower Station in South America created and maintained 103.098 billion in 2016. The world record for the annual power generation capacity of a single hydropower station in kWh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331862755838595073China Science @ChinaScience
China state-affiliated media

China's 1st 100% domestically developed and manufactured million-kilowatt distributed control system was put into operation at Yuhuan Power Plant, E China’s Zhejiang. Serving as the “brain” for thermal power plants, this system is equipped with home-made chips and control system.








3:30 PM · Nov 26, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Concrete pouring completed in construction of Baihetan dams*
Nov 28, 2020
CGTN

The concrete pouring in the construction of the first batch of Baihetan Hydropower Station's dams has been completed. The hydropower station is situated at the juncture of southwest China's Sichuan Province and Yunnan Province. The dams are the core structure of the project for flood control and discharge. The highest of the arch dams towers 289 meters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China to build historic Yarlung Zangbo River hydropower project in Tibet*
By Shan Jie and Lin Xiaoyi Source: Global Times Published: 2020/11/29 20:19:33



Aerial photo taken on June 27, 2020 shows a shelter forest along the Yarlung Zangbo River in Shannan, southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region. (Xinhua/Jigme Dorje)

China will build a hydropower project on the Yarlung Zangbo River, one of the major waters in Asia that also passes through India and Bangladesh, and the head of the involved company said that the project could serve to maintain water resources and domestic security.

China will "implement hydropower exploitation in the downstream of the Yarlung Zangbo River," and this was clearly put forward in the proposals for formulating the country's 14th Five-Year Plan (2021-25) and its long-term goals through 2035 made by the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China, Yan Zhiyong, chairman of the Power Construction Corp of China, or POWERCHINA, said at a conference on Thursday, according to an article on the WeChat account of the Central Committee of the Communist Youth League of China on Sunday.

"There is no parallel in history… it will be a historic opportunity for the Chinese hydropower industry," Yan told a conference to celebrate the 40th anniversary of the founding of the China Society for Hydropower Engineering.

According to the report, the mainstream of the Yarlung Zangbo River has the richest water resources in Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, about 80 million kilowatt hours (kWh), while the 50-kilometer section of the Yarlung Zangbo Grand Canyon has 70 million kWh that could be developed with a 2,000-meter drop, which equals more than three Three Gorges power stations.

Tibet has about 200 million kWh of water resources, accounting for 30 percent of the total in China.

Yan said that the hydropower exploitation of the Yarlung Zangbo River downstream is more than a hydropower project. It is also meaningful for the environment, national security, living standards, energy and international cooperation.

According to Yan, the 60 million kWh hydropower exploitation at the downstream of the Yarlung Zangbo River could provide 300 billion kWh of clean, renewable and zero-carbon electricity annually. The project will play a significant role in realizing China's goal of reaching a carbon emissions peak before 2030 and carbon neutrality in 2060.

"It is a project for national security, including water resources and domestic security," the POWERCHINA chairman said, noting that the project will also smooth cooperation with South Asia.

The hydropower station could generate income of 20 billion yuan ($3 billion) annually for the Tibet Autonomous Region, he said.

POWERCHINA on October 16 signed a strategic cooperation agreement covering the 14th Five-Year Plan with the Tibet Autonomous Region and held meetings with the region's Party secretary Wu Yingjie and regional government chairman Qizhala, according to POWERCHINA's official website.

Lin Boqiang, director of the China Center for Energy Economics Research at Xiamen University, told the Global Times that with the construction experience of the Three Gorges Hydropower Station, the Baihetan Hydropower Station and other huge hydropower projects in which many world-class technological and planning problems were solved, China has developed mature and advanced operational capacities for complex issues in building hydropower stations such as technology standards and civilian resettlement and relocation.

The Three Gorges Hydropower Station project eventually relocated 1.4 million people, according to the Xinhua News Agency. In Southwest China's Sichuan and Yunnan provinces, a total of 89,021 people will be resettled to build the Baihetan Hydropower Station.

Lin stressed that hydropower projects on cross-border rivers cannot be developed without communication and cooperation between upstream and downstream countries. The hydropower development of the Yarlung Zangbo River will provide more opportunities for cooperation between China and South Asian countries, which can learn from the mode of the Lancang-Mekong cooperation mechanism, through dialogue and establishment of cooperation mechanisms to promote the comprehensive utilization and development of water resources.

Speculations about China planning to build a "super hydropower station" in Medog county, where the Yarlung Zangbo Grand Canyon is located, have circulated for years. Medog, with a population of about 14,000, was China's last county to be connected to the outside world with a highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338744948678565889Energy China @EnergyChinaNews

With #EnergyChina as the EPC contractor, the splicing work of Thailand’s Hydro-Floating Solar Hybrid Project has been started. With a planned installed capacity of 58.5 MW, it is the world's largest hydro-floating solar hybrid project and EGAT's first project of this kind.




3:17 PM · Dec 15, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348914617309827073Energy China @EnergyChinaNews

China Gezhouba Group, a subsidiary of #EnergyChina, signed two EPC contracts with Brazil‘s Maturati for a 638MW photovoltaic project and a 231MW wind farm project in Rio Grande do Norte, Brazil. #BetterEnergyBetterFuture




4:48 PM · Jan 12, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Longi Green Energy to Spend USD1.23 Billion on 15 GW Solar Cell Project in China






www.yicaiglobal.com










Longi Green Energy to Spend USD1.23 Billion on 15 GW Solar Cell Project in China

(Yicai Global) Jan. 19 -- Longi Green Energy Technology plans to invest about CNY8 billion (USD1.23 billion) on a 15-gigawatt solar cell project in China to increase its capacity to make high-efficiency monocrystalline cells.
A project firm belonging to the Chinese solar wafer giant will build the new plant, which is expected to start operating next year, in Xixian New Area in Shaanxi province, Longi said in a statement late yesterday after signing a deal with the local government the same day.

The project firm will lease workshops, warehouses and ancillary facilities in the economic development zone; buy, install and debug manufacturing equipment; and manage production and operations once the project is up and running.

Within a year of its launch, the partners will also embark on a 15 GW monocrystalline solar cell module project, Xi’an-based Longi added.

Longi’s monocrystalline silicon wafer production capacity is about half of the global total. The company is also expanding its business to downstream solar cells, solar modules, and even solar power plants.
Longi aims to ensure that its annual output capacity of silicon wafers exceeds 75 GW and that of solar modules tops 30 GW by the end of this year, founder Li Zhenguo said last July.
Hillhouse Capital announced last month that it will pay CNY15.84 billion (USD2.44 billion) for 226 million Longi shares from persons acting in concert with major shareholders of the company, giving it a 6 percent stake.
Shares of Longi [SHA: 601012] closed 0.7 percent lower today at CNY102.50 (USD15.82), after fluctuation earlier in the day. The benchmark Shanghai Composite Index was off 0.8 percent.​


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353598476878139393China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
China state-affiliated media

The first&third phases of Chinese-constructed Loma Blanca Wind Power Projects officially launched commercial operation on Friday in #Argentina. The completion of all five projects is expected to provide 1.6 billion kilowatt-hours of clean electricity for about 360,000 households.




3:00 PM · Jan 25, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Powerful wind turbine rolls off production line in central China*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-02-23 19:26:49_|_Editor: huaxia_

CHANGSHA, Feb. 23 (Xinhua) -- A powerful wind turbine with an annual power generation capacity of 58 GWh was rolled off its production line on Tuesday in the city of Zhuzhou, central China's Hunan Province.

After it is installed, the 12-MW semi-direct drive wind turbine with a permanent magnet synchronous generator (PMSG) will be able to meet the annual electricity demand of 145,000 households and reduce carbon dioxide emissions by more than 27,550 tonnes, equivalent to the annual emissions of 18,000 cars, according to its developer CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Co., Ltd.

The wind turbine has adopted a number of innovative technologies, including a structural design that ensures its normal operation in deep waters and under extreme weather conditions, and a new type of ventilation structure that allows its full power range to operate efficiently, said Che Sanhong, chief engineer of a CRRC Zhuzhou Electric branch.

The new wind turbine -- the most powerful wind turbine to be exported by China -- will be shipped to the European market in bulk before the end of this year.

CRRC Zhuzhou Electric manufactures various types of wind turbines with a total annual installed capacity of 20 GW. Its products are exported to 18 countries and regions, including those in Europe and North America.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

China's Electric Power Development Surges on USD1.6 Billion Solar, Wind Power Plans






www.yicaiglobal.com






(Yicai Global) Feb. 24 -- Shares of Guangdong province-based Electric Power Development rose after the Chinese electric utility said that it will invest CNY10.5 billion (USD1.6 billion) in photovoltaic and wind power projects in western China over the next three years.

EPD's stock price [SHE:000539] was 3.3 percent up at CNY3.75 (58 US dollar cents) in the afternoon after jumping as much as 7.7 percent earlier.

The company penned a cooperation framework agreement with the city of Tumxuk in the Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, it said in a statement yesterday. The exact location of the plants will be chosen within three months and the firm will set up project companies to oversee construction.

EPD will invest almost CNY6.8 billion (USD1.1 billion) to build a solar power station with a total installed capacity of 1.5 million kilowatts. It also plans to invest nearly CNY3.8 billion in a wind power plant with a capacity of 500,000 kW, according to the agreement.

Tumxuk is rich in solar and wind power resources, according to EPD. The city is also an important stop along the China-Kyrgyzstan-Uzbekistan railway that is still under construction, it added.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372427337824759811Jorrit Gosens @JorritGosens

New article in EIST: China's rapid catching-up in the global Concentrated Solar Power industry was likely helped by the formative nature of the sector With @CavalcanteAlina and @JLilliestam Free link: https://authors.elsevier.com/a/1ckYn7sbuJDG-k…
Short thread





1:59 PM · Mar 18, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Construction starts on biggest solar thermal power station in China*
2021-03-30 13:20:38 Ecns.cn



A solar thermal power generation project in Delingha city of Qinghai Province. (Photo/Screenshot of CNSTV)

(ECNS) -- Construction of a 135-megawatt solar thermal power generation project has begun in Delingha city of Qinghai Province.

With an energy storage time of 11.2 hours, it is expected to be the largest solar thermal power station—with the largest installed capacity and the largest energy storage scale — in China.

The power station covers an area of 9.52 square kilometers, with a solar panel field of 1.45 million square meters. Using about 37,240 tons of molten salt, and with a total investment of 3.126 billion yuan ($475.78 million), the power station is scheduled to be connected to the grid before September 30, 2022.

Upon completion, the power station is expected to generate about 435 million kilowatt-hours of clean electricity annually, reducing about 365,000 tons of carbon dioxide.

The solar thermal power generation project is one of 27 new energy projects in Qinghai.

A key meeting of the Central Committee for Financial and Economic Affairs in mid-March mapped out a host of measures that would help China to peak its carbon emissions by 2030 and attain carbon neutrality by 2060.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377866209081757698Energy China @EnergyChinaNews

With #EnergyChina as the EPC contractor, the Jinwan Offshore Wind Farm is being put into operation today. Located in Guangdong, China, it has an install capacity of 300MW. After completion, it‘ll provide 800 million kWh of power annually. Click on the video to know more about it.





2:11 PM · Apr 2, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Concrete pouring completed in construction of Baihetan dams*
> Nov 28, 2020
> CGTN
> 
> The concrete pouring in the construction of the first batch of Baihetan Hydropower Station's dams has been completed. The hydropower station is situated at the juncture of southwest China's Sichuan Province and Yunnan Province. The dams are the core structure of the project for flood control and discharge. The highest of the arch dams towers 289 meters.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379856506959527940People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

A new mega hydropower station, Baihetan Dam on the Jinsha River, on the upper section of the Yangtze in China, has started to store water in its dam, preparing to begin generating electricity in July.








2:00 AM · Apr 8, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384103287180324866Yan Qin @YanQinyq

Strong boost for Wind and Solar development in China.

energy regulator NEA aims to raise Wind & Solar generation's share in total power consumption to 11% in 2021 and 16.5% in 2025, from 9.7% in 2020. This implies adding 100GW Wind&Solar per year.





China National Energy Administration released draft Notice on Wind and Solar Development in 2021 for consultation. The overall objective is to 'achieve 2030 targets of 25% non-fossil share and 1200GW Wind and Solar capacity' 

NEA: http://nea.gov.cn/2021-04/19/c_139890241.htm…




7:15 PM · Apr 19, 2021

====+++====​
北极星电力网​今天 17:27 来自 微博 weibo.com​【央/国企“圈地”竞赛 84GW+光伏、光储、风光储项目签订】据北极星太阳能光伏网统计，仅2021年一季度，华能、大唐、三峡、晋能、嘉寓集团、甘肃光热发电等30家企业已签约55个涉及光伏的新能源项目，总装机规模超84GW，投资总额近2513亿元，其中有明确光伏规模的光伏项目近31.7GW。​
*Polaris Power Network*
Today at 17:27 from Weibo 

[Central/State-owned enterprise "enclosure" competition 84GW+ photovoltaic, solar energy storage, wind and solar energy storage projects signed]

According to statistics from the Polaris Solar Photovoltaic Network, in the first quarter of 2021, 30 companies including Huaneng, Datang, Three Gorges, Jinneng, Jiayu Group, and Gansu CSP have signed 55 new energy projects involving photovoltaics, and the total installed capacity exceeds 84GW, with a total investment of nearly 251.3 billion yuan, and nearly 31.7GW of photovoltaic projects with a confirmed photovoltaic scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379856506959527940People's Daily, China @PDChina
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> A new mega hydropower station, Baihetan Dam on the Jinsha River, on the upper section of the Yangtze in China, has started to store water in its dam, preparing to begin generating electricity in July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:00 AM · Apr 8, 2021




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385558318811279361ShanghaiEye @ShanghaiEye
China state-affiliated media

The aerial photo shows the Baihetan Hydropower Station, which reached 716.84 meters in water storage. The station is the largest hydropower project under construction in the world with the largest unit capacity.










7:37 PM · Apr 23, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390566864774844418SPIC @ChinaSPIC

Do you want to see the largest #PV plant in the world? In the video, Yegor came to the world's largest PV power generation base-Qinghai Gonghe PV Plant. Built by #SPIC, the power plant has a total #InstalledCapacity of 143 MW. Check out the video for more information!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

_*I wonder why whenever China manufacturers became successful at whatever they are producing the spin doctors at the Western News Media will used an offensive word "Dominance" to describe them.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394260786579578888

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379856506959527940People's Daily, China @PDChina
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> A new mega hydropower station, Baihetan Dam on the Jinsha River, on the upper section of the Yangtze in China, has started to store water in its dam, preparing to begin generating electricity in July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:00 AM · Apr 8, 2021






*Explore Baihetan Hydropower Station, the world's second largest hydropower station*
May 31, 2021
CGTN

For more: https://news.cgtn.com/news/2021-05-31...

Baihetan Hydropower Station, located on the Jinsha River on the upper reaches of the Yangtze River, completed its concrete pouring on May 31, 2021. 

Designed to produce 16 gigawatts of electricity, it is the world's second-largest hydropower project in terms of installed capacity, following the Three Gorges Dam project.

The 289-meter-high Baihetan Hydropower Station will be put into partial use on July 1, 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399567776595910658

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 了不起的中国制造
> 7月12日 15:48 来自 iPhone 7
> 【乌东德水电站第三台机组投产发电
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 】7月11日11时15分，金沙江#乌东德水电站#8号机组在顺利完成无水调试、有水调试、倒送电、甩负荷等近40项既定试验和72小时试运行后，成功并入#南方电网#，交付长江电力乌东德电厂运行管理，正式投产发电。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @中国三峡集团 @南网50H
> On 11th July 11:15, the third unit is connected to grid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 精英出鞘的微博视频











China's massive hydropower station put into operation


All 12 units of China's Wudongde Hydropower Station, the world's seventh-largest, went into operation Wednesday, local authorities said.




news.cgtn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Explore Baihetan Hydropower Station, the world's second largest hydropower station*
> May 31, 2021
> CGTN
> 
> For more: https://news.cgtn.com/news/2021-05-31...
> 
> Baihetan Hydropower Station, located on the Jinsha River on the upper reaches of the Yangtze River, completed its concrete pouring on May 31, 2021.
> 
> Designed to produce 16 gigawatts of electricity, it is the world's second-largest hydropower project in terms of installed capacity, following the Three Gorges Dam project.
> 
> The 289-meter-high Baihetan Hydropower Station will be put into partial use on July 1, 2021.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406434124483551241People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

China's Baihetan Hydropower Station, the world's 2nd largest after the Three Gorges Dam, was connected to the Sichuan power grid on Friday as 500 KV power transmission lines were put into operation, marking its electricity transmission capacity to other regions.










10:10 AM · Jun 20, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*GLOBALink | Central Asia's largest Chinese-built wind farm to power 1 mln Kazakh homes*
Jun 22, 2021
New China TV

Central Asia's largest Chinese-built wind farm is complete in south Kazakhstan amid the COVID-19 pandemic. With a capacity of 100 megawatts, it will power 1 million Kazakh homes with clean electricity. #GLOBALink

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408391215205150720CTG @CTG_1993

Changlongshan pumped storage power station, owned by CTG, has put its first power unit into operation on June 25, becoming a new power bank and regulator to the East China Grid. The plant total installed 2,100 MW that could generate an average of 2.435 kW/h annually.






7:46 PM · Jun 25, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409332986626019330

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409334989796220933

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409433491201089537

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413412422396776452

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

中国中车​7-11 11:28​来自 HUAWEI Mate30 Pro 5G​
【海上巨无霸！13.XMW半直驱永磁风力发电机成功下线】它的下线标志着我国大功率海上风力发电机的自主研制能力又上了一个平台，实现了13MW以上风力发电机整机和部件关键技术的突破，推动了我国风电行业技术的提升和海上风电产业持续稳定的发展。@国资小新​​*CRRC*
7-11 11:28 
From HUAWEI Mate30 Pro 5G

[Sea Giant! 13. XMW semi-direct drive permanent magnet wind turbine successfully rolled off the assembly line]

Its rolled off signifies that China independent research and development capabilities for high-power offshore wind turbines have been put on a new platform, achieving breakthroughs in key technologies for the complete machines and also components for wind turbines over 13MW. It has enabled the technological upgrading of China wind power industry and the sustained and stable development of the offshore wind power industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *GLOBALink | Central Asia's largest Chinese-built wind farm to power 1 mln Kazakh homes*
> Jun 22, 2021
> New China TV
> 
> Central Asia's largest Chinese-built wind farm is complete in south Kazakhstan amid the COVID-19 pandemic. With a capacity of 100 megawatts, it will power 1 million Kazakh homes with clean electricity. #GLOBALink




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414494965875372032

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

中国远洋海运杂志社​7-13 14:51​来自 海洋强国路超话​​

海洋强国路超话【全球首台抗台风型漂浮式海上风电机组在广东阳江安装成功】7月13日，交通运输部广州打捞局在广东阳江海域成功安装全球首台抗台风型漂浮式海上风电机组。标志着我国漂浮式海上风机安装取得零的突破，为未来深远海风电规模化开发奠定了良好基础。同时也为广东省加快能源结构转型，实现“双碳”目标，助力交通强国、海洋强国和粤港澳大湾区建设贡献了广州打捞力量。​​该项目位于三峡广东阳江阳西沙扒三期400MW海上风电场项目A1区场址内，水深28米~32米，场址中心离岸距离30公里。该平台所搭载的风电机组，是全球第一台抗台风型海上漂浮式风机，最高可抗17级台风。该座浮式风电机组单机容量5500千瓦，每小时满发电量可达5500度，每年可为3万户家庭提供绿色清洁能源电能。​​*China Ocean Shipping Magazine*
3 hours ago

[The world's first typhoon proof floating offshore wind turbine was successfully installed in Yangjiang, Guangdong]

On July 13, the Guangzhou Salvage Bureau of the Ministry of Transport successfully installed the world's first typhoon proof floating offshore wind turbine in the Yangjiang waters of Guangdong. It marks a first in the installation of floating offshore wind turbines in China, and has laid a good foundation for the large-scale development of deep sea wind power in the future. At the same time, it has also contributed to the efforts of the Guangzhou Salvage Bureau to accelerate the transformation of the energy structure of Guangdong Province, achieve the "dual carbon" goal, and help the construction of a powerful transportation country, a powerful marine state and the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area.

The project is located in the A1 area of the Three Gorges Guangdong Yangjiang-Yangxi Shapa-Phase III 400MW offshore wind farm project, with a water depth of 28 to 32 meters, and the center of the site is 30 kilometers away from the shore. The wind turbine set on this platform is the world's first typhoon proof type offshore floating wind turbine, which can withstand a typhoon at Beaufort scale up to level 17. The floating wind turbine has a single unit capacity of 5,500 kilowatts, with a full power generation capacity of 5,500 kWh per hour, and can provide green and clean energy for 30,000 households each year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415540829859450882Energy China @EnergyChinaNews

With #EnergyChina as the EPC contractor, Singapore's Sembcorp Tengeh Floating Solar Farm had its opening ceremony yesterday. It's the world’s largest floating solar farm that was built in a drinking water reservoir. It will meet the power needs of 5 local water treatment plants.











The operation efficiency of the floating solar panels is 5% to 15% higher than the traditional ones on the roof. It will also reduce 32000 tons of carbon dioxide emissions which is equivalent to the reduction of 7000 private cars. #BetterEnergyBetterFuture

1:16 PM · Jul 15, 2021

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Views that differ

onebyone said:


> Renewable energy is the way forward
> 
> Bloomberg/Getty
> 
> China’s era of dark, satanic mills, churning out “stuff” for the rest of the world, is coming to a close.
> 
> Instead, the world’s second largest economy wants to accelerate its shift away from heavy, coal-hungry industry,towards a greener future.
> 
> This will involve a big switch towards renewable energy and increasing consumption of produce domestically.
> 
> That’s the main message from the Chinese government’s draft *13th five-year plan,* unveiled in Beijing on 5 March and expected to be adopted this week.
> 
> 
> The *“new normal”* will involve a shift to moderate rather than dramatic economic growth, based more on consumption than exports.
> 
> *Growth not consumption*
> “This is a big shift in how China is thinking about its economy,” said Kate Gordon of the *Paulson Institute*, a sustainable energy think-tank based in Chicago, Illinois, at a press conference last week. “It’s an attempt to decouple economic growth from energy consumption.”
> 
> Central to the planned move away from heavy industry is a nationwide effort to reduce dependence on coal, the dirtiest fuel in terms of carbon emissions.
> 
> Indeed, China’s carbon emissions may have already peaked, according to a new report by economist Lord Stern to be published this week.
> 
> Much of the impetus for change has come from the Chinese public in response to *record levels of coal-related air pollution* in recent years in some major cities.
> 
> 
> *Coal dependency*
> Figures *released last week by the Chinese government* showed that it still relies on coal for 64 per cent of its total energy consumption, but this is steadily falling, dropping by 3.7 per cent last year compared with 2014.
> 
> At the same time its installation of solar and wind energy is soaring by record levels, rising 74 and 34 per cent respectively last year compared with the previous year.
> 
> And it looks as if China is serious about continuing to phase out coal. It plans to introduce *caps on coal consumption*in its 10 most polluted cities, according to Barbara Finamore, the Asia director of the *Natural Resources Defense Council* in Washington DC. Capping targets have already been set by a further 20 provinces and 30 cities.
> 
> The government has set up a new body to ensure those targets are met. “It’s called the Regional Coal Consumption Reduction and Substitution Working Group, and it will evaluate the coal reduction plans of each region,” says Finamore. “They can impose penalties on plants that fail to meet the targets.”
> 
> *Shrinking industry*
> Already, says Gordon, many of China’s heavy industries are beginning to contract as demand from abroad for manufactured goods shrinks. “China’s steel sector is currently working at just 66 per cent of its capacity,” she says.
> 
> The new five-year plan includes $23 billion in funding to give workers in older industries new skills suited to modern “sunrise” sectors such as biotechnology, aviation and intelligent manufacturing.
> 
> “What’s exciting is that China has an integrated approach which tackles all these problems – from air quality to climate change – together rather than separately,” says Gordon. “The key will be to show a model to the rest of the world for how to switch to sustainable economic development.”
> 
> *Read more:* *China’s climate comeback: How the top polluter is cleaning up*
> 
> 
> China unveils vision of greener future in its five-year plan | New Scientist


Who, didn't know SUZLON is such a big company, it's Indian tho.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416721716663836677China Xinhua News @XHNews
China state-affiliated media

China's renewable energy capacity up in H1. Wind farms saw capacity reach about 290 million kilowatts in the period, jumping 34.7 pct year on year, while the capacity of solar farms climbed 23.7 pct from a year ago to around 270 million kilowatts http://xhtxs.cn/hKk








7:29 PM · Jul 18, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417382680522485760Energy China @EnergyChinaNews

#EnergyChina‘s China Gezhouba Group signed an EPC contract with Nigeria’s FalCore Power & Energy Co. for a 360MW PV Power Station Project. Located in Lagos Province, the contract includes the construction of a 360MW pv plant and the supporting facilities.@china_emb_ng



3:15 PM · Jul 20, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*World's Largest Offshore Converter Station Successfully Installed*
20 Jul 2021 by WorldEnergy 

On July 18, in the Yellow Sands Ocean area of Rudong, Jiangsu, the offshore converter station of the Three Gorges Rudong Flexible HVDC Project was lifted by the barge and completed the millimeter-level precise docking with the jacket, marking the world built by the Three Gorges New Energy The largest and Asia's first offshore converter station was successfully installed.




This will be the first time the flexible DC transmission technology is used on an offshore wind project in Asia, according to the developer.​The converter station weighs 22,000 tons and is as tall as a 15-storey residential building, according to the developer.

Due to the weight of the unit, China Three Gorges will utilise a floating tow installation method, using the ships’ ballast and natural tides during the process.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417372307132076034

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*CTG places all 96 units at its hydro plants in operation for first time - International Water Power*
21 July 2021




China Three Gorges Corporation (CTG) has announced that its six cascade hydropower plants along the main stream of the Yangtze River put all of their 96 power units into operation on 7 July as part of its efforts to meet the peak demand of the grid in the summer, the first time that all the power generators have been in operation simultaneously.

The total power generated from the cascade hydropower plants – Three Gorges, Gezhouba, Xiluodu, Xiangjiaba, Wudongde and Baihetan – reached 52GW on the day.

The total power generated by the cascade power stations from June 11 to July 6 reached 17.85 billion kWh, securing electricity supply in Guangdong and Zhejiang provinces. With all the power units of Wudongde hydropower plant and the first units of Baihetan hydropower in operation, CTG now has six hydropower plants on the main stream of Yangtze River, with a total of 96 power units and a total installed capacity of 57.695GW as of June, up from 45.495GW at the beginning of last year.

CTG also recently announced that the tailrace fish collection and transport system at its Wudongde hydropower plant captured 10,000 wild fish in the Jinsha River between April and July 5, with a daily collection of nearly 2000 fish.

The fixed fish collection and transport system was installed at the tailrace outlet to protect the aquatic life in the Jinsha River and help the migration of rare and endemic fish in the area of Wudongde hydropower plant. The system, the first of its kind in China, has collected 45 species of fish so far, reaching its design objective and initially validating its feasibility.



_*The fixed fish collection and transport system at Wudongde has collected 45 species of fish*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422478996973912064Energy China @EnergyChinaNews

With #EnergyChina and B.GRIMM as EPC contractors, the EGAT's Floating Solar Project at the Sirindhorn Dam was successfully connected to the grid on July 30. This is the largest floating solar project in #Thailand. Click on the video for more information. #BetterEnergyBetterFuture


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427774788437745666


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443503125357228035

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Piotr

*Shanghai Electric Launches 11 MW Direct-Drive Turbine Petrel Platform SEW11.0-208*

15 Oct, 08:00


SHANGHAI, Oct. 15. /PRNewswire/ Shanghai Electric ("Shanghai Electric" or "the Company") (601727.SS and 02727.HK) announced the release of its latest offshore wind turbine model, Petrel platform SEW11.0-208, at a forum themed around "zero carbon" that invited the leaders in China's wind power industry to shed light on opportunities in the context of China's commitment to carbon emissions reduction. Another stride forward along its offshore innovation pathway, the Shanghai Electric's flagship direct-drive turbine, of which the company has full proprietary intellectual property, features a nameplate capacity of 11 MW – the largest of its kind in Asia – marking a major breakthrough for China's homegrown innovation in offshore wind technology.
SEW11.0-208 is the first offshore wind turbine to take full advantage of the prowess of Shanghai Electric's self-developed Petrel platform that is purpose-built to withstand high temperatures, humidity and salt, as well as changeable and complex marine environments such as earthquakes and typhoons. Against the backdrop of China's peak carbon and carbon neutrality goals, SEW11.0-208 is an extension of Shanghai Electric's effort in making wind energy a dominant energy source by launching an extremely economical direct-drive wind power product capable of maintaining high power-generation efficiency and a low failure rate in both ordinary and typhoon sea areas.
Adopting full-cycle digital design, production, O&M management, SEW11.0-208 harnesses Shanghai Electric's latest LeapX control system to reduce operating load and improve the operating stability of the unit. The new offshore giant uses S102 102-meter carbon-fiber blades that deliver enormous strength and superior performance thanks to its world-leading aerodynamic design. As a fully digitized smart wind turbine, SEW11.0-208 is also supercharged by Shanghai Electric's Fengyun system, a cloud-based remote management platform, to boost operational efficiency and profitability for developers.
"As a global leader in offshore wind, Shanghai Electric is dedicated to helping China achieve peak carbon and carbon neutrality by leveraging its extensive proven technology in the field of renewable energy. The launch of our Petrel platform is a huge achievement for Shanghai Electric, which marks an important leap forward in our journey as we explore better and superior new energy products and solutions that lead the world stepping towards a greener future," said Jin Xiaolong, Vice President of Shanghai Electric.

Shanghai Electric, as one of the innovation powerhouses in China's wind power industry, will continue spearheading the development of renewable technologies to support China's carbon neutrality goal using big data, cloud computing, Internet of Things, artificial intelligence, and 5G, pioneering technological innovations to establish an advanced zero-carbon power system.
Shanghai Electric is also in pole position to reap the benefit of Shantou Offshore Wind Power Industry Alliance in its push to establish and consolidate the offshore wind power industry chain for the city, establishing a new energy industry ecosystem by synergizing industry players. Built upon Shanghai Electric's success in building the first zero-carbon factory, it will continue exploring new technologies and business models with the aim of helping China usher in the era of zero-carbon emissions.
Photo - https://mma.prnewswire.com/media/1660237/1.jpg
Photo - https://mma.prnewswire.com/media/1660236/2.jpg
Logo - https://mma.prnewswire.com/media/1629353/Logo.jpg

https://tass.com/press-releases/1350073

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452218308435001344

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

北极星电力网​11-26 15:28​来自 微博 weibo.com​​【坎德拉新能源飞轮储能交付湖州滨湖光储充示范工程】11月25日，由坎德拉（深圳）新能源科技有限公司提供的飞轮储能系统顺利交付浙江湖州滨湖光储充电站示范工程，开启了飞轮储能在浙江省配电网中首次示范应用。​
*Polaris Power Network*
11-26 15:28 from Weibo 

[Candela New Energy Flywheel Energy Storage Demonstration Project delivered to Huzhou Binhu Photovoltaic Storage and Charging Demonstration Project] 

On November 25, the flywheel energy storage system provided by Candela (Shenzhen) New Energy Technology Co., Ltd. was successfully delivered to Zhejiang Huzhou Binhu Photonic Storage and Charging Station Demonstration Project , Opened the first demonstration application of flywheel energy storage in the distribution network of Zhejiang Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465475759066152966

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465475972304543750

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Aerial view of Chinese-invested Croatian wind farm project*
> Sep 20, 2020
> New China TV
> 
> A Chinese-invested wind farm project is under construction near Croatia's coastal city of Senj. Upon completion, it's expected to be one of the largest wind farms in Croatia.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468314369339670528

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472055365898424324

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472864670574735364

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Incidently, Yumen is the place where quite recently, America claimed to have found a large number of ICBM silo under construction via satellite.

中国核电​21-12-22 11:33​来自 低碳赋能iPhone客户端​​12月22日零点55分，随着2号主变带电一次成功，标志着中核玉门七墩滩二期风电项目顺利并网。中国核电旗下中核汇能投资控股的中核玉门七墩滩风电项目（以下简称“七墩滩风电项目”）位于甘肃省酒泉玉门市境内，装机规模400MW，是中核汇能单体容量最大的风电项目，同时也是中核集团目前并网的单体容量最大的风电项目。​
*China Nuclear Power*
21-12-22 11:33

At 0:55 on December 22, with the successful charging of No. 2 main transformer, it marked the smooth grid connection of the second phase of China Nuclear Yumen Qiduntan Wind Power Project. CNNC Yumen Qiduntan Wind Power Project (hereinafter referred to as the "Qiduntan Wind Power Project"), a subsidiary of China Nuclear Power Investment and Holding, is located in Yumen City, Jiuquan, Gansu Province, with an installed capacity of 400MW. It is the largest single-capacity wind power in China Nuclear Power The project is also the largest single-capacity wind power project currently connected to the grid by China National Nuclear Corporation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474703538211401730

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475747320067092481

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

中国能建​21-12-28 13:59​来自 iPhone客户端​关注​#能建动态# 【#粤港澳大湾区单体连片规模最大渔光互补一体化项目# 首期并网】12月28日，中国能建广东院参与投资建设的广东台山500兆瓦渔光互补项目首期工程成功并网。台山海宴渔光互补一体化项目占地面积约6500亩，总投资约22亿元，计划安装44.6万多块光伏发电板，首期工程200兆瓦。项目是迄今粤港澳大湾区单体连片规模最大的渔光互补一体化项目，光伏板是目前国内最先进的高效单晶光伏发电组件。全面投产后，年发电量可达5.43亿千瓦时，满足11万户家庭全年用电量，每年可节省标煤约19.3万吨，减少二氧化碳约53.4万吨，相当于大湾区约7.5万亩森林的碳汇量，对实现碳达峰碳中和目标具有积极意义​
*Energy China*
21-12-28 13:59

[Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, the largest single contiguous fishery and photovoltaic complementary integrated project# first phase of grid connection]

On December 28, the first phase of the Guangdong Taishan 500MW fishing and photovoltaic complementary project, which was invested and constructed by the Guangdong Research Institute of Energy China, was successfully connected to the grid. The Taishan Haiyan Fishing and Photovoltaic Complementary Integration Project covers an area of about 6,500 acres and has a total investment of about 2.2 billion yuan. More than 446,000 photovoltaic power generation panels are planned to be installed. The first phase of the project is 200 MW. The project is the largest single integrated fishery and photovoltaic complementary integrated project in the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area so far. The photovoltaic panel is currently the most advanced high-efficiency monocrystalline photovoltaic power generation module in China. After full production, the annual power generation capacity can reach 543 million kilowatt-hours, which can meet the annual electricity consumption of 110,000 households, save about 193,000 tons of standard coal and reduce about 534,000 tons of carbon dioxide each year. It is equivalent to the carbon sink of approximately 75,000 mu of forests in the Greater Bay Area, which is of positive significance for achieving the carbon peak and carbon neutral goal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

科技日报​21-12-28 16:06​来自 微博 weibo.com​​【国内单机最大、阳江巨型“充电宝”正式移交生产】12月28日上午，在位于广东省阳春市与电白县交界处的八甲山区、阳江抽水蓄能电站厂房内，由哈电集团哈尔滨电机厂有限责任公司研制的国内单机容量最大的抽水蓄能机组-阳蓄电站首台机组，正式移交生产，投入南方电网调度使用，此举对保障粤港澳大湾区电力供应、促进海上风电等清洁能源消纳，实现国家“碳达峰、碳中和”目标具有重要意义。​​抽水蓄能机组在电网中承担调峰、填谷、紧急事故备用任务，兼有调频、调相和黑启动、储能作用，是电网的“稳定器”、“调节器”、“充电宝”。哈电电机研制的这台巨型“充电宝”阳江1号机组运行稳定性极高，工作人员在机组盖板上放置两枚1元硬币，硬币居然纹丝不动。不止于此，这台超高水头、大容量、高转速、综合技术难度极高的巨型“充电宝”，从每一个零部件的诞生到安装调试、试运行等各个环节，创造的“第一”不胜枚举。在机组整机调试中，所有试验全部一次成功、100%通过，试运行稳定，振动、温度数据良好，上导、下导、水导摆度均在0.10毫米以内，为机组正式投入商业运行奠定了良好基础。​​哈电电机党委副书记、总经理刘玉强表示，哈电长期的技术积累和独有的抽水蓄能研发制造体系，以科研攻关和技术创新为主要手段，解决了机组水力稳定性和效率难以兼顾的世界性难题，取得了一系列原创性成果，实现了100%自主知识产权，成功与业主共同站在了世界抽水蓄能技术领域的前沿。（科技日报记者 李丽云 通讯员 张弘，图片由张弘拍摄）​
*Science and Technology Daily*
21-12-28 16:06

[The largest single-unit in China, giant Yangjiang "Power Bank" is officially handed over to production]

On the morning of December 28, in the Bajia Mountain area at the junction of Yangchun City and Dianbai County, Guangdong Province, in the Yangjiang Pumped Storage Power Plant, the largest single-unit pumped storage capacity in China developed by Harbin Electric Group Co., Ltd. The first unit of the Yangxu Power Plant was officially handed over to production and put into the Southern Power Grid for dispatching. This move will help ensure the power supply of the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area, promote the consumption of clean energy such as offshore wind power, and realize the national “carbon peak and carbon neutral”. The goal of harmony is of great significance.

The pumped-storage unit is responsible for peak regulation, valley filling, emergency backup tasks in the power grid. It also has the functions of frequency regulation, phase regulation, black start, and energy storage. It is the "stabilizer", "regulator", and "charger" of the power grid. . The giant "power bank" Yangjiang No. 1 unit developed by Harbin Electric Motor has extremely high operating stability. The staff placed two 1 yuan coins on the cover of the unit, but the coins did not move. More than that, this giant "power bank" with ultra-high water head, large capacity, high speed, and extremely difficult comprehensive technology, from the birth of each component to installation, commissioning, and trial operation, has created the "first "The list goes on. During the commissioning of the unit, all tests were successful and passed 100% at one time. The trial operation was stable, the vibration and temperature data were good, and the swings of the upper guide, lower guide, and water guide were all within 0.10 mm, which laid the foundation for the formal commercial operation of the unit. A good foundation.

Liu Yuqiang, deputy secretary of the party committee and general manager of Harbin Electric Motor, said that Harbin Electric’s long-term technological accumulation and unique pumped storage R&D and manufacturing system use scientific research and technological innovation as the main means to solve the problem of hydraulic stability and efficiency of the unit. Global problems, a series of original results have been achieved, 100% independent intellectual property rights have been achieved, and the owner has successfully stood at the forefront of the world's pumped storage technology. (Science and Technology Daily reporter Li Liyun, correspondent Zhang Hong, picture taken by Zhang Hong)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476395143057928193

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484385173798268928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484061147179405312

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485978281937707009

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

科工力量​​22-2-23 10:00​来自 微博 weibo.com​​中国东方电气集团有限公司自主研制、拥有完全自主知识产权的13MW（1MW=1000KW）抗台风型海上风电机组，在福建三峡海上风电产业园顺利下线。这是目前我国已下线的亚洲地区单机容量最大、叶轮直径最大的风电机组，也是我国下线的首台13兆瓦风电机组。单台机组每年可输出5000万度清洁电能，能满足25000个三口之家一年的家庭正常用电，可减少燃煤消耗1.5万吨，二氧化碳排放3.8万吨。​
*Scientific and technological strength*
22-2-23 10:00 via Weibo

China Dongfang Electric Group Co., Ltd. independently developed a 13MW typhoon-resistant offshore wind turbine with completely independent intellectual property rights, which was successfully rolled off in Fujian Three Gorges Offshore Wind Power Industrial Park. This is the wind turbine with the largest single-unit capacity and the largest impeller diameter in Asia and also the first 13-megawatt wind turbine that has been rolled-off in China. A single unit can output 50 million kWh of clean electricity every year, which can meet the normal electricity consumption of 25,000 families of three for one year, and can reduce coal consumption by 15,000 tons and carbon dioxide emissions by 38,000 tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

China's highest-altitude mega hydropower plant officially put into operation http://xhtxs.cn/skI

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504738333087641600






​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

The first unit of Zungeru Hydroelectric Power Station, the largest hydropower station in Nigeria built by China, has officially generated electricity on Mon. Another three units of the hydropower station are expected to operate within 2022. https://bit.ly/3K7C9sU

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509432810372620289

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

The world’s largest single tidal power unit “Fenjinhao” was connected to the grid on April 29 in Daishan County, east China’s Zhejiang Province. The unit is designed to generate 2 million kWh of electricity per year and is expected to cut CO2 emissions by 1,994 tonnes.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520636634072555520

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

The construction of the Baihetan-Jiangsu 800-kV ultra-high-voltage direct current power transmission project was completed. The project, with its transmission line stretching about 2,080 km, is expected to transmit clean hydropower from Sichuan to Jiangsu Province at end of June.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528216580903120896


----------



## JSCh

Today's groundbreaking ceremony marked the official beginning of construction of a 43.5MW hydropower plant on Nyabarongo river, dubbed Nyabarongo II HPP. This is one of the ongoing projects which will increase Rwanda's installed power generation capacity

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1527996699079327744





Rwanda launches construction of China-supported power plant


Rwanda launches construction of China-supported power plant-



english.news.cn


----------



## JSCh

China's first salt cavern compressed air energy storage starts operation​Source: Xinhua Editor: huaxia
2022-05-27 16:01:30





Workers monitor the operation of a salt cavern compressed air energy storage in Changzhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 26, 2022.

China's first salt cavern compressed air energy storage started operations on Thursday, marking significant progress in the research and application of China's new energy storage technology. (Photo by Hu Ping/Xinhua)

NANJING, May 27 (Xinhua) -- China's first salt cavern compressed air energy storage started operations in Changzhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province Thursday, marking significant progress in the research and application of China's new energy storage technology.

The power station uses electric energy to compress air into an underground salt cavern, then releases air to drive an air turbine, which can generate electricity when needed.

The salt cavern was formed following the exploitation of the underground salt layer in the area. At about 1,000 meters below ground, the salt cavern has a storage room equal in size to 105 swimming pools.

The energy storage capacity in each cycle reaches 300,000 kWh of electricity, equal to the daily electricity consumption of about 60,000 residents.






Aerial photo taken on May 26, 2022 shows a salt cavern compressed air energy storage in Changzhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province.





A staff worker walks past facilities of a salt cavern compressed air energy storage in Changzhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province, May 26, 2022.





Aerial photo taken on May 26, 2022 shows a salt cavern compressed air energy storage in Changzhou City, east China's Jiangsu Province.

"Compressed air technology could support the construction of new type power system with new energy as the main body, which can help the country achieve peak carbon emissions and carbon neutrality," said Zhou Ting, deputy director of State Grid's Changzhou branch.

The energy storage was co-developed by China National Salt Industry Group Co., Ltd., China Huaneng Group and Tsinghua University.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China's 1st million kW-class single-capacity onshore wind power base went operational Wed, as Phase I of the 3 mln kW wind power project connected to grid in Hinggan League, N China's Inner Mongolia. This 1 mln kW phase can send over 3 billion kWh of electricity to grid annually.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542343416834510848

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Baihetan, China's 1st 2,000-ton offshore wind farm installation vessel, was launched on Wednesday in Guangzhou, Guangdong Province. The 126-meter-long, 50-meter-wide vessel has a full load displacement of 37,000 tons and integrates functions such as transport and self-elevation.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542478064290074626


----------



## JSCh

By the end of 2022 Asia will be the world’s largest offshore market. It could take until 2031 for Europe to regain the position. 

Download the Global Offshore Wind Report 2022 to find out more: https://gwec.net/gwecs-global-offshore-wind-report/…

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542765031439433729


----------



## Han Patriot

The largest producer and consumer of RE is China, you will never find this information online unless you really search for it. They will always show Norway in terms of percentage wise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Construction on the world’s largest hydro-photovoltaic complementary power plant project, the Kela photovoltaic power station, located on the Yalong River in SW China’s Sichuan, began Friday.
https://bit.ly/3OR1Ro7

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1545309459479683072


----------



## JSCh

Built and operated by CTG, the world's largest clean energy corridor on China's Yangtze River formed by 6 cascade hydropower stations including the Three Gorges Project has hit a record high of 1.3 billion kWh power generated in a single day.










With large power output and strong power regulation capacity, the 6 power stations effectively address power the shortage in Central and East China, Southwest China's @goyunnanchina and @Amazingsichuan provinces as well as South China's @iGuangdong Province.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546480482467995648

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

#China’s polysilicon output in the first half of the year reached 365,000 tons, up 53.4% y-o-y as China’s photovoltaic industry grew 45% y-o-y: MIIT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549724200994504704


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Baihetan, China's 1st 2,000-ton offshore wind farm installation vessel, was launched on Wednesday in Guangzhou, Guangdong Province. The 126-meter-long, 50-meter-wide vessel has a full load displacement of 37,000 tons and integrates functions such as transport and self-elevation.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542478064290074626


----------



## JSCh

His Highness Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad Al Thani, Amir of the State of Qatar, inaugurates Al-Kharsaah Solar Power Plant - the first in Qatar and one of the largest in terms of size and capacity in the region, with a total capacity of 800 megawatts (MW). #QatarEnergy #Qatar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582379200823971840

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496091145642049539


----------



## JSCh

With the largest impeller diameter in the world, a 13.6-megawatt offshore wind turbine has rolled off the production line in #China's Fujian.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587672349259669504


----------



## JSCh

中核集团​


22-11-15 19:17​发布于 北京​来自 微博 weibo.com​​#中核发布#【#我国飞轮储能单机首次突破1MW#】在“双碳”目标引领下，加快构建新型电力系统意义重大。近日，由@中国核电 旗下中核汇能牵头承担的内蒙自治区科技重大专项“ MW（兆瓦）级先进飞轮储能关键技术研究”项目飞轮储能单机输出功率首次达到了1MW，这是国内单体飞轮首次达到的最大并网功率。该项目完成了核心部件飞轮、电机、磁轴承以及单机集成控制试验。本次在二连浩特风电场开展的示范工程将通过混合储能系统在网的长期运行，探索飞轮、电池与风电场共同配合满足一次调频要求的运行方式，为风电场一次调频寻找最经济的解决方案。@中国核电 @国资小新​
*CNNC*
22-11-15 19:17
Posted in Beijing from Weibo

[my country's flywheel energy storage unit breaks through 1MW for the first time]

Under the guidance of the "double carbon" goal, it is of great significance to accelerate the construction of a new power system. Recently, the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region Science and Technology Major Project "Research on MW (Megawatt) Advanced Flywheel Energy Storage Key Technology" project led by CNNC Huineng has achieved a single unit output power of 1MW for the first time, which is the first time that a single flywheel in China has achieved Maximum grid-connected power. The project completed the core components flywheel, motor, magnetic bearing and single-machine integrated control test. The demonstration project carried out in the Erenhot wind farm will explore the operation mode of the flywheel, battery and wind farm to meet the requirements of primary frequency regulation through the long-term operation of the hybrid energy storage system on the grid, and find the most economical solution for the primary frequency regulation of the wind farm.


----------



## JSCh

A China-developed offshore wind turbine rolled off the production line Wed in SE China's Fujian, becoming the wind turbine with world's largest single-unit capacity of 16MW. It can produce over 66 mln kWh of clean electricity annually while cutting CO2 emissions by 54,000 tonnes.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595318733429301250

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

The 1st batch of solar panels for a Chinese-built 2x30 MW floating PV power project was connected to the grid for power generation Tuesday. Once completed, the project will become the largest of its kind so far in Thailand with an annual power generation capacity of 95 mln kWh.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601132040744833027

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China's Baihetan hydropower station went fully operational Tuesday, marking the completion of the world's largest clean energy corridor. Follow our cameras to explore four mega hydropower stations along it. #China #Hydropower #dronephotography #flyoverchina

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605214718213308418





GLOBALink | China builds world's largest clean energy corridor


GLOBALink | China builds world's largest clean energy corridor-



english.news.cn


----------

